# Who is going to win the 2018/2019 Tory Leadership election?



## brogdale (Dec 7, 2018)

Back by popular demand; this year's tory leadership election poll!

Assuming that May does wield the revolver and do the decent thing at some stage in the coming month...who will win the glittering prize?

The names listed are those offered by William Hill on 07/12/18 ordered by price at time.

If you do go for the 'other' option please try to post in thread the name & reasoning for your suggestion 

I don't gamble, but if I were to put any actual £ on this, I think I'd go for Hunt as another 'centrist' (by tory standards) candidate of 'unity'.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 7, 2018)

In my befuddled head I could always see (Sir) Graham Brady as a future leader, he comes over as principled, well respected and the media appears to like and listen to him. Whether he is primed at the moment I’m not sure. But I also suspect many of the Westminster Tories are glad Ruth Davidson is not a sitting Westminster MP.


----------



## co-op (Dec 7, 2018)

Shouldn't there be an option for 2 leaders for the post-split conservatives, one pro-Brexit party, one Remainer?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> In my befuddled head I could always see (Sir) Graham Brady as a future leader, he comes over as principled, well respected and the media appears to like and listen to him. Whether he is primed at the moment I’m not sure. But I also suspect many of the Westminster Tories are glad Ruth Davidson is not a sitting Westminster MP.


principled? a tory, principled?


----------



## killer b (Dec 7, 2018)

Bizarre that Raab is favourite. I don't think that would stand up to an actual leadership campaign. 

If they've any sense they'll elect Gove. They don't though, so probably some fucking idiot.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 7, 2018)

No Theresa May option?

She doesn't seem keen on giving her job up quite yet.  If its a leadership challenge she'd stand for reelection I reckon.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 7, 2018)

Gove is probably the least worse I reckon.  Still dreadful but he doesn't seem to be a total headbanger.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 7, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> principled? a tory, principled?



Only in as much as he resigned because they dropped pushing grammar schools. Not toadyism to the front bench like some do.
Like those toads from the back benches that lick the PMs arse at PMQs.
Asking weasel questions to try and get on the ministry ladder, snakes the lot of them!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Only in as much as he resigned because they dropped pushing grammar schools. Not toadyism to the front bench like some do.
> Like those toads from the back benches that lick the PMs arse at PMQs.
> Asking weasel questions to try and get on the ministry ladder, snakes the lot of them!


where's st patrick when you need him? he could do for britain what he so famously did for ireland


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 7, 2018)

I admit I feel a little strange getting a like from Pickman's model for a post raising a tory’s profile.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> I admit I feel a little strange getting a like from Pickman's model for a post raising a tory’s profile.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 7, 2018)

Get a fucking grip, you lot.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2018)

rather than have a vote they should force the candidates to complete the grand national course. then we'd see who really had it in them, before shipping them to the venice of the south atlantic.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 7, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> rather than have a vote they should force the candidates to complete the grand national course. then we'd see who really had it in them, before shipping them to the venice of the south atlantic.


more like it.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 7, 2018)

From the above list though I’d expect Hunt and the reputation damaged Gove to be top choices. Though none should be considered leader material.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> From the above list though I’d expect Hunt and the reputation damaged Gove to be top choices. Though none should be considered leader material.


someone i know once worked in a medical library, through which various body parts were brought to a laboratory where they were sliced up by medical students. the organs and that were always referred to as 'the material'. i look forward to the day when the potential tory leadership candidates are 'the material'.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 7, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> someone i know once worked in a medical library, through which various body parts were brought to a laboratory where they were sliced up by medical students. the organs and that were always referred to as 'the material'. i look forward to the day when the potential tory leadership candidates are 'the material'.



That will be the first time the Tories actually help the NHS!


----------



## brogdale (Dec 7, 2018)

killer b said:


> Bizarre that Raab is favourite. I don't think that would stand up to an actual leadership campaign.
> 
> If they've any sense they'll elect Gove. They don't though, so probably some fucking idiot.


Like that punt; _*some fucking idiot *_


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 7, 2018)

One of the things that has come out of this Brexit chaos is that it has shown up how little support the likes of Rees Mogg and the other headbangers actually have, amongst the PCP anyway.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 7, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> One of the things that has come out of this Brexit chaos is that it has shown up how little support the likes of Rees Mogg and the other headbangers actually have, amongst the PCP anyway.


The selectorate.
The geriatric membership only get the choice of the two chosen by the PCP...and that's only if they don't anoint a new leader unopposed again.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 7, 2018)

Gove is probably the most capable but I reckon Hunt followed by Raab are the most likely, I think BoJo is a no-hoper, he's probably more popular with the voters than the others but not with his fellow MP's
I'm slightly disturbed by the odds on Mogg the Merciless.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 7, 2018)

It still amazes me that Leadsom stood last time around and will be among the contenders again, fucking bizarre.  She's like an even shitter Christine Hamilton.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 7, 2018)

They can't choose a true believer; they'll need a proper snake-oil salesman like Hunt who can attempt to explain to the masses why they could never get what they were promised.


----------



## killer b (Dec 7, 2018)

Leadsom was only in the running last time because no-one knew who she was. She's been in cabinet ever since, and has been... underwhelming to say the least. I can't see it this time round.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 7, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> rather than have a vote they should force the candidates to complete the grand national course. then we'd see who really had it in them, before shipping them to the venice of the south atlantic.



See them hauling a huge gondola full of their broken promises overland from Goose Green to Port Stanley in a shite remake of Fitzcarraldo.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 7, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> See them hauling a huge gondola full of their broken promises overland from Goose Green to Port Stanley in a shite remake of Fitzcarraldo.



Surely that should be a Glorious post-Brexit celebration of Shackleton - where they drag a boat full of building materials over the mountains of South Georgia?

In the winter.

With no clothes on.

Wearing crampons turned upside down.


----------



## likesfish (Dec 7, 2018)

south Georgia please it mountainous goose green mostly flat or belize jungles are really really shit


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 7, 2018)

Skeletor


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 7, 2018)

I voted for Rudd but I don't know why. 

They're all terrible candidates but so was May.


----------



## The Pale King (Dec 7, 2018)

Lot of money behind Rudd, but surely a chance she will lose Hastings at the next election.


----------



## rekil (Dec 7, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Skeletor





Spoiler: Nope


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 7, 2018)

God, what a shower of shite.

OK, some are marginally less inadequate than the others, but not one has enough humanity to form an actual human. They'd struggle to do it between them.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 7, 2018)

I tipped JRM way back. This is not an endorsement BTW.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 8, 2018)

Rudd all over the media this am touting "Norway +" & breaking ranks by contemplating the defeat.

Might shorten her odds?


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 8, 2018)

if TM is unseated by vote of no confidence, then I don't think she can stand again, I'm sure I heard or read that somewhere recently.

Of the others, they are all a cower of shunts.
No idea which one I would pick, in my mind at least, they all have major faults of some sort or another (apart from being a tory, of course)


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 8, 2018)

Been thinking about this for a while, Gove seems both the obvious and the impossible choice. I mean, PM Gove? It just sounds like something out of Tolkien. 

I've gone Amber Rudd. Why not? She's obviously very much up for it, it's not going to a Brexiteer and I'm starting to think the Tory rebels with real numbers are the Remainers. Comments here swayed me: Anything could happen if MPs don't back May's Brexit deal, says Rudd


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 8, 2018)

Think Hunt is also a potential favourite but seems to damaged/toxic from his time at Health. Javid is supposed to be the front runner so he's not.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 8, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Assuming that May does wield the revolver and do the decent thing at some stage in the coming month...


And offs the rest of the party?


----------



## mauvais (Dec 8, 2018)

I think that even if there's a vote of no confidence and a change in leadership, we might end up in a remarkably similar position to today.

I'm not saying it would be the same, because apparently that would be against a rule, but _similar_. For example they might be a whole different person called Mheresa Tay. And they might have slightly different hair. And they might look even more nervous, and be permanently followed around by a sharp little red dot that threatens to graduate into a fuzzy big red dot if they ever thought they could little-L leave.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 8, 2018)

StoneRoad said:


> if TM is unseated by vote of no confidence, then I don't think she can stand again, I'm sure I heard or read that somewhere recently.



depends what sort of vote of no confidence - TM is leader of the conservative party and PM, and the two things are separate.

if it's a vote of no confidence as party leader (following 48 letters to 1922 committee chairman) then if incumbent leader of the party loses, they can not stand in the leadership contest.  (new stoatsperson article here)

if it's a parliamentary vote of no confidence in the government, then all MPs get to vote, and whatever the result, TM would still be party leader unless she either resigned or if it went to a party vote of no confidence.


----------



## stavros (Dec 8, 2018)

I can understand why they'd go for Hunt, as he's sort of kept his powder relatively dry on Europe, both before and after the referendum. I suppose it's a bit like what May did in the build up to the 2016 leadership bid.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 8, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> depends what sort of vote of no confidence - TM is leader of the conservative party and PM, and the two things are separate.
> 
> if it's a vote of no confidence as party leader (following 48 letters to 1922 committee chairman) then if incumbent leader of the party loses, they can not stand in the leadership contest.  (new stoatsperson article here)
> 
> if it's a parliamentary vote of no confidence in the government, then all MPs get to vote, and whatever the result, TM would still be party leader unless she either resigned or if it went to a party vote of no confidence.



I gather though that the DUP _will _support the government in a 'no confidence' vote. No one wants a General Election.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 8, 2018)

I'd hope not Boris Johnson. Cameron/Osborne politics with an affable, harmless exterior/persona.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 8, 2018)

stavros said:


> I can understand why they'd go for Hunt, as he's sort of kept his powder relatively dry on Europe, both before and after the referendum. I suppose it's a bit like what May did in the build up to the 2016 leadership bid.



Aye but the same strategy may not work the second time around.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 8, 2018)

Humberto said:


> I'd hope not Boris Johnson. Cameron/Osborne politics with an affable, harmless exterior/persona.



Boris has blown his chance I think.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 8, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Boris has blown his chance I think.



Difficult to see it on this go round. More popular with the membership than the parliamentary party, last I heard.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 8, 2018)

Humberto said:


> Difficult to see it on this go round. More popular with the membership than the parliamentary party, last I heard.


With PCP gate-keeping to present 'top 2' to membership, he has zero chance.


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2018)

I've got Johnson listed in the 'fucked' column, but the BBC news opened with his speech to parliament the other night so I guess some people still think he's got a chance.


----------



## stavros (Dec 9, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Aye but the same strategy may not work the second time around.



You're right, of course. On the other hand, someone who's firmly nailed to one camp or the other on Brexit, like Javid one way or Gove the other, would split the party even further. Tories may hate or love Europe, but do they not love themselves more?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 9, 2018)

I seem to have overlooked Esther McVay...oh dear.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 9, 2018)

stavros said:


> You're right, of course. On the other hand, someone who's firmly nailed to one camp or the other on Brexit, like Javid one way or Gove the other, would split the party even further. Tories may hate or love Europe, but do they not love themselves more?



True. But how many really hardline Brexiters are there? How much would they lose by cutting them adrift? We've seen the ERG didn't have the support to get rid of May.


----------



## not a trot (Dec 9, 2018)

I voted other, other being steaming pile of dogshit.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 9, 2018)

stavros said:


> On the other hand, someone who's firmly nailed to one camp or the other [...]


Get the Scouts to help out with the executions. Like your thinking.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 9, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> True. But how many really hardline Brexiters are there? How much would they lose by cutting them adrift? We've seen the ERG didn't have the support to get rid of May.



I think it's become apparent that there a significant difference between brexiteers/hardline brexiteers, and the ERG - iirc something like 50% of the 2015 GE PCP voted leave, which is 150+ Tory MP's. The ERG is pretty obviously nothing like that.

I think Hunt is probably the front runner - he was remain at the referendum, but grasped leave like a convert. That's enough for the majority of brexiteers, and acceptable for the remainers who knows where his heart lies - it's also important in the Tory party that he has served May loyally. 

Rudd stood little chance because both of her vinerable seat and very remainy attitude - but she's shot herself in the foot by her actions this week in chopping Mays legs out from under her. Tory MP's don't rate May, she has been a great disappointment to them, but they respect her for her dogged determination to get on with it regardless of how humiliating each defeat is - they also pity her. They don't like people stabbing her in the back - particularly friends she has given a second chance to.


----------



## agricola (Dec 9, 2018)

Tobias Ellwood - solely on the grounds that he isn't overly tainted with this farce, nor the farce of the last eight years, he has never been so prominent to be worth his peers hating him, he has no real defined stance on anything and he is perhaps the one Tory MP currently serving that they would think that ordinary people might actually convince themselves would be worth respecting.


----------



## tim (Dec 9, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> Gove is probably the most capable but.



Trying to bring unity by reprising his chaplain role.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 9, 2018)

tim said:


> Trying to bring unity by reprising his chaplain role.



really quite versatile


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 9, 2018)

Just heard a snippet were Dominic Grieve was saying this could be the end of the Conservative party as we know it!
What a set of snivelling, back stabbers?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 9, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> this could be the end of the Conservative party as we know it


believe when its beheaded and buried at the crossroads with an orange in its mouth.

Even then, might have to take off and nuke it from orbit


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 9, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Just heard a snippet were Dominic Grieve was saying this could be the end of the Conservative party as we know it!


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 9, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> believe when its beheaded and buried at the crossroads with an ex tory PM in its mouth.



FTFY


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 10, 2018)

its hard to call this as it all depends weather terresa goes before or after brexit is settled (i.e march 29).
She might resign - or get pushed out - in the next week as her deal gets shot down. That could either unleash a bloody civil war - or they might jsut have a stop gap until brexit is done. 
If May goes after march 29 (i cant see them not leaving it any later to get rid of her) - then it all depends on where we are wrt brexit. 
It could be that its been cancelled or there's a 2nd ref or delayed or there some spatchcock norway deal - there could be a party split, or defections or who knows. 
But it all boils down to which are the last two candidates chosen by the mps - and the tory membership pick the most fuckwitted right winger on offer


----------



## killer b (Dec 10, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> But it all boils down to which are the last two candidates chosen by the mps - and the tory membership pick the most fuckwitted right winger on offer


I was reading over the weekend that the 1922 committee have a great deal of leeway over what's put to the membership - it's not necessarily two. They could give a choice of 3 or 4 or even just one (in theory).


----------



## brogdale (Dec 10, 2018)

killer b said:


> I was reading over the weekend that the 1922 committee have a great deal of leeway over what's put to the membership - it's not necessarily two. They could give a choice of 3 or 4 or even just one (in theory).


Don't think so; not without a fairly long-winded process of internal party policy change going, ultimately, to the party's 'Constitutional college'.

It's all here...fill yer boots!

It'll be just 2 offered to the membership AFAICS


----------



## killer b (Dec 10, 2018)

Well maybe. I can't find the thing I was reading now and I've no interest in combing through the tory rulebook to check. But it was one of those politics professors on twitter, who usually get the detail of this kind of stuff right, even if their analysis is often off.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 10, 2018)

killer b said:


> Well maybe. I can't find the thing I was reading now and I've no interest in combing through the tory rulebook to check. But it was one of those politics professors on twitter, who usually get the detail of this kind of stuff right, even if their analysis is often off.


Maybe, but the published rules seem pretty clear tbh.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 10, 2018)

If ERG 'Essex barrow-boy' Mark Francois is anything to go by, the anger generated behind her might just see a few more envelopes winging their way to Brady. Liked the 'hiding in the toilets' bit!

_What the government have done today is shameful.

He accused them of a “complete abuse of this House”, adding:

Having been found in contempt recently for the first time in living memory, they have now gone for a ‘buy one get one free’.

The whole House wanted to debate this, we wanted to vote on it, the people expected us to vote on it. And the government have gone away and hidden in the toilets.

People watching this on television will be confused and bemused and very, very angry at the way their own Parliament has let them down, the government should literally be ashamed of themselves._​


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 10, 2018)

My vote goes to Amber Rudd. I think she would have been a strong frontrunner if she hadn't been caught lying about Windrush. Lying about Windrush should of course disqualify her, but I think the tories are that shameless that they would vote her in anyway. As importantly, I think she really wants it and has absolutely no shame about whatever she might have to do to get it (although that probably applies to all of them tbf).


----------



## stavros (Dec 10, 2018)

It's perhaps for a separate thread with accompanying poll, but who would be the worst for us/the UK/humanity/other superior creatures (delete as applicable)? I lean towards Johnson, because he seems to get a pass from many, in politics and outside, due to his "character"?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 10, 2018)

stavros said:


> It's perhaps for a separate thread with accompanying poll, but who would be the worst for us/the UK/humanity/other superior creatures (delete as applicable)? I lean towards Johnson, because he seems to get a pass from many, in politics and outside, due to his "character"?


Any of the above.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 10, 2018)

Caroline Flint?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 10, 2018)

stavros said:


> It's perhaps for a separate thread with accompanying poll, but who would be the worst for us/the UK/humanity/other superior creatures (delete as applicable)? I lean towards Johnson, because he seems to get a pass from many, in politics and outside, due to his "character"?


Rees-Mogg. He would want to rip the country up for a fire sale. Johnson would be a relatively regular tory shit, imo. That's what he was as London mayor.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 11, 2018)

David Lidington being as slippery as an eel, ducking, diving and deferring question after question for 35 minutes at the dispatch box.
Probably a prospective candidate for the job.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2018)

May's voice in this evening's interviews...sounds a bit 'Parisian' to me...I reckon Brady's already told her tbh



"_We will fight on..."_


----------



## ska invita (Dec 11, 2018)

Angela Eagle has just tweeted" "Theresa May is unable to provide the leadership this huge task needs. I believe I can"


----------



## Humberto (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2018)

aaaaaargh


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 11, 2018)

The Eagle has slandered?


----------



## Old Spark (Dec 12, 2018)

A Raab versus Javid final run off would give the good english tory shire voters an impossible dilemma given their respective heritages.

But being partisan , anyone not up to it would do-Leadsom,Truss or Hunt.


----------



## Old Spark (Dec 12, 2018)

brogdale said:


> May's voice in this evening's interviews...sounds a bit 'Parisian' to me...I reckon Brady's already told her tbh
> 
> View attachment 155277
> 
> "_We will fight on..."_



You mean he has got a mobile phone after all.?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 12, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> I tipped JRM way back. This is not an endorsement BTW.



A bit too modern for your tastes no doubt.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 12, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> A bit too modern for your tastes no doubt.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 12, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Angela Eagle has just tweeted" "Theresa May is unable to provide the leadership this huge task needs. I believe I can"


 Indeed.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 12, 2018)

littlebabyjesus said:


> My vote goes to Amber Rudd. I think she would have been a strong frontrunner if she hadn't been caught lying about Windrush. Lying about Windrush should of course disqualify her, but I think the tories are that shameless that they would vote her in anyway. As importantly, I think she really wants it and has absolutely no shame about whatever she might have to do to get it (although that probably applies to all of them tbf).



The post is always a poisoned chalice, to a greater or lesser extent, but at the moment, what even moderately sane person would want it it?


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> The post is always a poisoned chalice, to a greater or lesser extent, but at the moment, what even moderately sane person would want it it?



The same could be said for being an MP. I think it was Billy Connelly who said wanting to be an MP should be grounds for being banned from doing so.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 12, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> The post is always a poisoned chalice, to a greater or lesser extent, but at the moment, what even moderately sane person would want it it?


You could have said exactly the same thing when May became leader. She's had two years strutting the world stage, being a leader. Being _somebody_. That's what they are all aiming for. I would think that the majority of them are absolutely desperate to do it. One of the reasons I still think it could be Rudd is because she is clearly prepared to do whatever it takes. Windrush lies and wafer thin constituency count against her, but they all have stuff that count against them.


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> The post is always a poisoned chalice, to a greater or lesser extent, but at the moment, what even moderately sane person would want it it?



I'd do it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 12, 2018)

chilango said:


> I'd do it.


So would I. I'd be kicked out/assassinated within about a week, though. 

But the reality of course is closer to what William Burroughs said about being US president. 'What would I do if I were president, you ask? Why exactly what those who put me there told me to do.'


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2018)

littlebabyjesus said:


> So would I. I'd be kicked out/assassinated within about a week, though.



Even for a few hours the £££ and the lulz would be worth it.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 12, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> The same could be said for being an MP. I think it was Billy Connelly who said wanting to be an MP should be grounds for being banned from doing so.



The quote was way before him, it was along the lines of 'Those who desire high office are the least suited', or words to that effect.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> The quote was way before him, it was along the lines of 'Those who desire high office are the least suited', or words to that effect.



Ha! I notice the earlier version has much less swearing in it too.


----------



## Winot (Dec 12, 2018)

brogdale said:


> I don't gamble, but if I were to put any actual £ on this, I think I'd go for Hunt as another 'centrist' (by tory standards) candidate of 'unity'.



Agreed.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 12, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Angela Eagle has just tweeted" "Theresa May is unable to provide the leadership this huge task needs. I believe I can"



Aw bless, she thinks she's a real person and not just a joke from 2016.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 12, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Aw bless, she thinks she's a real person and not just a joke from 2016.


My post was a joke (maybe also from 2016) 
She orignaly said "Jeremy Corbyn is unable to provide the leadership this huge task needs. I believe I can"
satire


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 12, 2018)

Have they changed their procedure since Thatcher? No _stalking horses_ any more.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 12, 2018)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Have they changed their procedure since Thatcher? No _stalking horses_ any more.



Yes they changed it and did away with stalking horses. They use the letters to the 1922 person method now. Also last 2 in the race go to a ballot of all party members.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 12, 2018)

Spoilsports.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 12, 2018)

Secret ballot, I see. Sooo much room for treachery. 

Loyal, loyal, loyal, stabintheback, loyal, loyal, loyal, Iamreluctantlypersuadedforthegoodofthecountrytostandforleader.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Secret ballot, I see. Sooo much room for treachery.
> 
> Loyal, loyal, loyal, stabintheback, loyal, loyal, loyal, Iamreluctantlypersuadedforthegoodofthecountrytostandforleader.


BBC reckons that >158 tory MPs have now publicly declared for May...so...if they're _telling the truth..._she's home and dry.


----------



## 1%er (Dec 12, 2018)

Johnny Mercer is a long shot I think, but he hasn't really been there long enough (2015 I think). I listen to UK radio and his name has come up often from people claiming to be Tory's, it would seem they like the cut of his jib, being an Ex-Army man I'm not sure that is a good phrase (navy term I think). Iirc he was a Remain supporter but gave May a kick when he spoke in the withdrawal debate, but as I say a long shot because of lack of time served, one for the future maybe.

From this distance I have to say I'm not sure May will lose the No Confidence Vote later today but if she does I guess Sajid Javid or Dominic Raab will replace her, although if Boris Johnson could get to the last two I think the party members would pick him.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

Meet the new boss, same as the old boss.
Yep, really is.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 12, 2018)

We could do with a 'national interest' watch thread. May has claimed that she must keep her job 'in the national interest'.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2018)

brogdale said:


> BBC reckons that >158 tory MPs have now publicly declared for May...so...if they're _telling the truth..._she's home and dry.


If that is _true_ then that means no challenges for a year? The party will implode if so


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

littlebabyjesus said:


> We could do with a 'national interest' watch thread. May has claimed that she must keep her job 'in the national interest'.



I’m sure Tommy Robinson says the same!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 12, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> I’m sure Tommy Robinson says the same!


I'm going to try it next round of redundancies.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 12, 2018)

littlebabyjesus said:


> We could do with a 'national interest' watch thread. May has claimed that she must keep her job 'in the national interest'.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 12, 2018)

littlebabyjesus said:


> We could do with a 'national interest' watch thread. May has claimed that she must keep her job 'in the national interest'.



It's in the national interest that I get a million quid and Fender Jazzmaster. One of the Japanese-made ones from the 90s. If the nation fails to provide these then it only has itself to blame for the chaos that will surely follow.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 12, 2018)

I bet even before the vote of no confidence , a fair few of them have already gone full Portillo and set up phone banks or whatever the modern equivalent is, to assess possible support


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

Badgers said:


> If that is _true_ then that means no challenges for a year? The party will implode if so


The optimum result has to be somewhere between 158 (50% +1) & 210 (66% ...some credibility ?); she'd be weakened but staying on to rile the swivel-eyed loon faction.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

Not a hint of panic.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2018)

What an honourable party working together for the nations interests


----------



## andysays (Dec 12, 2018)

I hope Griffiths has sent May a text message to say thank you...


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2018)

getting the big beasts out eh


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

Badgers said:


> What an honourable party working together for the nations interests


Just as well for May that Mackinlay hasn't been jailed yet.


----------



## A380 (Dec 12, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> getting the big beasts out eh



Oo-er.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2018)

copliker said:


> Spoiler: Nope


News just in:


----------



## agricola (Dec 12, 2018)

andysays said:


> I hope Griffiths has sent May a text message to say thank you...



at least six of those eight letters probably appeared, and in that order


----------



## likesfish (Dec 12, 2018)

tbf they had a vote May won May means May get over it


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

likesfish said:


> tbf they had a vote May won May means May get over it


Missed op for _let me be clear_


----------



## moochedit (Dec 12, 2018)

When do we get the result?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 12, 2018)

moochedit said:


> When do we get the result?



Should be between 8 & 9 pm.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 12, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Should be between 8 & 9 pm.


 
Ta


----------



## andysays (Dec 12, 2018)

moochedit said:


> When do we get the result?





> The result is expected not long after voting finishes at 20:00 GMT



Going by recent events, it will doubtless be cancelled, postponed or at least delayed...


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 12, 2018)

bbc reckon - that if they are telling the truth - and vote the way they said that they will, there are 187 supporting MPs. But as it is a secret ballot, that is not guaranteed !


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

moochedit said:


> When do we get the result?



I thought about 10 O’clock this morning.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 12, 2018)

StoneRoad said:


> But as it is a secret ballot, that is not guaranteed !



Yeah, i am sure they are all saying that they are totally loyal to the pm


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 12, 2018)

StoneRoad said:


> bbc reckon - that if they are telling the truth - and vote the way they said that they will, there are 187 supporting MPs. But as it is a secret ballot, that is not guaranteed !


Even if they vote that way, that's an awful lot against. Can she survive that? For maximum fuck-up lols, a very narrow victory to May might be just the ticket.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

89 votes against = quite a significant figure.

There being 139 'payroll vote' MPs in Government out of the total 317 leaves 178 'free voters'.
50% of 178 = 89.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 12, 2018)

brogdale said:


> 89 votes against = quite a significant figure.
> 
> There being 139 'payroll vote' MPs in Government out of the total 317 leaves 178 'free voters'.
> 50% of 178 = 89.



don't think that's a thing in a party vote rather than a parliamentary vote


----------



## moochedit (Dec 12, 2018)

brogdale said:


> 89 votes against = quite a significant figure.
> 
> There being 139 'payroll vote' MPs in Government out of the total 317 leaves 178 'free voters'.
> 50% of 178 = 89.



It's a secret ballot so surely they are all free voters?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

moochedit said:


> It's a secret ballot so surely they are all free voters?


That's the fun...and the reason I put ' ' around the term.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 12, 2018)

I don't give a flying fuck who the next leader is but isn't the point to enjoy the next few months seeing the Tories beat each other up? Best result tonight would be she wins or loses by one vote.




littlebabyjesus said:


> Even if they vote that way, that's an awful lot against. Can she survive that? For maximum fuck-up lols, a very narrow victory to May might be just the ticket.



Unfortunately I think it will be a bit more than that but, y’know, divided Tories, small victories, rejoice.

“Tearing ourselves apart”

“Shambles”


----------



## stavros (Dec 12, 2018)

Is Ken Clarke worth a punt?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

stavros said:


> Is Ken Clarke worth a punt?


pint?


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2018)

oh ffs


----------



## moochedit (Dec 12, 2018)

Better get the telly on.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

belboid said:


> oh ffs
> 
> View attachment 155379


Have to have 55mins to 'get [comms]ducks in row'.


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Better get the telly on.


you sure about that? 50 minutes to go and it's most likely going to be fuck all again.


----------



## agricola (Dec 12, 2018)

belboid said:


> oh ffs
> 
> View attachment 155379



1922 Chairman, at ten PM:  _"We never promised that the declaration would be released at nine o'clock, only that the declaration would be resting on a dot.  Anyone who claims otherwise is a liar and, frankly, a traitor in the pay of Moscow"_


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2018)

Torn between watching this and watching the United game. Bound to be disappointing results in both...


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

chilango said:


> Torn between watching this and watching the United game. Bound to be disappointing results in both...


Option a) is very much like watching United/Chelsea...wanting both sides to lose.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> you sure about that? 50 minutes to go and it's most likely going to be fuck all again.



K. Thought results were due about now.
Says ballot now closed on the screen on bbc news channel. Can't take long to count but i guess may gets told first.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

Further to previous posts no one wins, we all lose


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2018)

9 on the dot apparently


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> you sure about that? 50 minutes to go and it's most likely going to be fuck all again.



It’s like having some sixth sense isn’t it?


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2018)

chilango said:


> Torn between watching this and watching the United game. Bound to be disappointing results in both...



United are losing


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

chilango said:


> United are losing


Now all we need is may to lose too and the night will have turned out well


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Option a) is very much like watching United/Chelsea...wanting both sides to lose.


Just re-read; all a bit Swiss Tony


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Now all we need is may to lose too and the night will have turned out well



I think we'll wake in the morning to both Mourinho and May clinging on and divisions unresolved in both camps.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

chilango said:


> I think we'll wake in the morning to both Mourinho and May clinging on and divisions unresolved in both camps.


I don't want auld moany to leave utd


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> I don't want auld moany to leave utd



I don't want May to be deposed. Yet.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

Apparently a 100% turnout of the 0.00045% of the national electorate determining our Prime Minister.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

chilango said:


> I don't want May to be deposed. Yet.


I do


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> I do



Well one of us will be "happy" in a bit.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

In 30 minutes it will be confirmed what we knew 24 hours since.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> I do



I’m unsure.
A merciful release doesn’t feel right.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

8ball said:


> I’m unsure.
> A merciful release doesn’t feel right.


A walk to coffin top


----------



## moochedit (Dec 12, 2018)

brogdale said:


> 89 votes against = quite a significant figure.
> 
> There being 139 'payroll vote' MPs in Government out of the total 317 leaves 178 'free voters'.
> 50% of 178 = 89.



Jacob rees mogg just making same point about payroll mps right now on bbc news. (Has he read this? )
Actual vote 200 for 117 against.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2018)

200 for
117 against


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 12, 2018)

So it's a victory that's actually a defeat then? Didn't Thatcher resign with more votes? 

So this just fuels talk of a VONC in Parliament. The fuckup continues!


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Jacob rees mogg just making same point about payroll mps right now on bbc news. (Has he read this? )
> Actual vote 200 for 117 against.


I briefed him earlier.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

117/178 of the 'free vote' = 66% have no confidence in her.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 12, 2018)

I think you put far too much faith in the 'payroll' folk.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

mauvais said:


> I think you put far too much faith in the 'payroll' folk.


139 (200) really?


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2018)

United 2-0 down too. An amusing night all round.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 12, 2018)

brogdale said:


> 139 (200) really?


We'll never know but I would happily bet that plenty of the payroll lot voted no confidence in the hope that a successful putsch brought them some personal benefit. To bet against this is to forget the duplicity of the Tories.

If I'm right then it doesn’t mean all that much except that she has slightly more support from the party outside of the context of a power grab.


----------



## likesfish (Dec 12, 2018)

1/3rd of torys hate her


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 12, 2018)

I wonder if she voted for confidence in herself ?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> A walk to coffin top



the long walk


----------



## A380 (Dec 13, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 155387
> 
> the long walk


Judge Mogg.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 13, 2018)

Although the maybot survived this vote, 117 against is not a insubstantial number.

(and there will be probably be a change of leadership some time before the election)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 13, 2018)

mauvais said:


> We'll never know but I would happily bet that plenty of the payroll lot voted no confidence in the hope that a successful putsch brought them some personal benefit. To bet against this is to forget the duplicity of the Tories.
> 
> If I'm right then it doesn’t mean all that much except that she has slightly more support from the party outside of the context of a power grab.


Definitely. Although I also suspect that various vultures will have decided to hang back and vote to keep her until after her deal has been rejected by parliament, at which point she'll have to resign anyway. That 200 will include those who genuinely think May should stay and those who want her to go but not quite yet.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 16, 2018)

Spouting crap he doesn't believe to maximise appeal across the factions; reckon the 22% are on the right lines here...


----------



## brogdale (Dec 29, 2018)

Someone helpfully saved a (subsequently deleted) portion of the C4News interview with Sajid Javid from last May in which he was questioned about tax evasion by the bank in which he was a senior manager:-

The censored Sajid Javid interview on tax evasion at Deutsche Bank | Mr Ethical

Slimy much?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 12, 2019)

Bump (off?)


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 13, 2019)

Still think someone Remoany.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 13, 2019)

Slimy Hunt?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2019)

no one

no one will win the tory leadership, just as no one succeeded auld gorby as leader of the cpsu

they shall be hunted down in the streets like rabid dogs


----------



## killer b (Mar 13, 2019)

I say this every time, but Gove. He's by some distance the most skilled politician in the government, and has positioned himself perfectly. His only weaknesses are that he's a deeply repulsive character and given to overshooting, but if he manages to get round these issues he's a shoo-in.


----------



## chilango (Mar 13, 2019)

killer b said:


> I say this every time, but Gove. He's by some distance the most skilled politician in the government, and has positioned himself perfectly. His only weaknesses are that he's a deeply repulsive character and given to overshooting, but if he manages to get round these issues he's a shoo-in.



His speech attacking Corbyn was his leadership audition.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 13, 2019)

He’s also very in with the press, given he was formerly one of them. That’s valuable to the party.


----------



## chilango (Mar 13, 2019)

Second audition?



Gove opening instead of May today.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 13, 2019)

chilango said:


> Second audition?
> 
> 
> 
> Gove opening instead of May today.



Hmmm. Minister for the Environment. Not exactly the obvious choice - very clearly he shot his hand up to volunteer. Who's the brexit minister nowadays, and where are they?


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 13, 2019)

Having just heard Gove standing in for Mrs May, I half expected him to go full Mark Antony, I come to bury Caesar.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Having just heard Gove standing in for Mrs May, I half expected him to go full Mark Antony, I come to bury Caesar.


i expected him to go full brutus


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i expected him to go full brutus


More knife crime.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> More knife crime.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 13, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Who's the brexit minister nowadays, and where are they?



a) dunno

b) probably hiding in the karsey


----------



## brogdale (May 17, 2019)

Where the punters' money is going...


----------



## brogdale (May 17, 2019)

Nearly Nicola.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 17, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Where the punters' money is going...
> 
> View attachment 171245



I'd written off Boris Johnson, but it may just be that the Tories are desperate enough for him to take over. Thoughts?

E2A: not a comment on the odds by the way, he was favourite before the contest last time and May was 3/1.


----------



## brogdale (May 17, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I'd written off Boris Johnson, but it may just be that the Tories are desperate enough for him to take over. Thoughts?
> 
> E2A: not a comment on the odds by the way, he was favourite before the contest last time and May was 3/1.


I reckon that after the Euros debacle they'll be enough tory MPs desperate enough not to block what the headbangers want. They'l have to find him a safe seat, mind. No doubt some old burton-tufton in the shires will be persuaded with a K to stand aside.


----------



## elbows (May 17, 2019)

I'll give the Mirror a bonus point for their front page Boris comment.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 17, 2019)

brogdale said:


> I reckon that after the Euros debacle they'll be enough tory MPs desperate enough not to block what the headbangers want. They'l have to find him a safe seat, mind. No doubt some old burton-tufton in the shires will be persuaded with a K to stand aside.



Aye, that does look more likely, if only because it's not clear how else they can reboot the party sufficiently to win an election.


----------



## belboid (May 17, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I'd written off Boris Johnson, but it may just be that the Tories are desperate enough for him to take over. Thoughts?
> 
> E2A: not a comment on the odds by the way, he was favourite before the contest last time and May was 3/1.


I still think he is an outside bet.  Obvs, he'd win if he got through to the play off, but as we've seen in the football, the top placed team is far from guaranteed a place there. Too many of the MP's think he is just dangerously barking, imo, and would do anything to stop him. Quite who they could find to rally behind is another matter, but I am still minded to believe they'll find someone.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 17, 2019)

belboid said:


> I still think he is an outside bet.  Bovs, he'd win if he got through to the play off, but as we've seen in the football, the top placed team is far from guaranteed a place there. Too many of the MP's think he is just dangerously barking, imo, and would do anything to stop him. Quite who they could find to rally behind is another matter, but I am still minded to believe they'll find someone.



That was my thought, but then I thought that someone might have to be Gove or Raab and then I thought I was thinking shite and should have a lie down!


----------



## elbows (May 17, 2019)

I always have to balance how serious the threat of Boris becoming leader is with the fact that the press love to go on about these possibilities. Boris is a lazy shit and he gives journalists and publications a chance to write lazy articles about him too.


----------



## Chz (May 17, 2019)

I'm still convinced that Chris Grayling will continue to fail upwards and somehow end up as PM despite not running for the leadership. Which will be yet one more thing for him to fuck up.


----------



## Wilf (May 17, 2019)

Chz said:


> I'm still convinced that Chris Grayling will continue to fail upwards and somehow end up as PM despite not running for the leadership. Which will be yet one more thing for him to fuck up.


As others have mentioned, Johnson's problem is getting on the ballot paper. Hard to know what state the bag full of rats, weasels and snakes that we call the modern conservative party will be in, so predictions are difficult. At the point tory mps make a choice, they might be blaming the erg lot for a brexit not delivered, or they might be looking to them as the ones who kept the faith. More likely, it will be about venal self interest and keeping their seats  But that aside, to get on the ballot, Johnson's probably needs say 30% of the MPs to vote for him in the round of voting that gets it down to 2 candidates?


----------



## kebabking (May 17, 2019)

I think Johnson's chances of getting on the ballot papers are massively weakened by the number of much more serious hard brexiteers who will throw their hats in the ring, and the outright hatred of him that's spread liberally throughout the PCP - faced with a choice of Gove, or Hunt, or even Raab, or Johnson, the number of Tory MP's who would vote for Johnson is pretty small.

Low tens perhaps?

The value of the stitch up shouldn't be downplayed either - there are more than enough Tory MP's who loathe him who will happily play a 'this is who I like, and these are the people I'll happily accept if it keeps Johnson off the ballot papers' game.


----------



## Wilf (May 17, 2019)

kebabking said:


> I think Johnson's chances of getting on the ballot papers are massively weakened by the number of much more serious hard brexiteers who will throw their hats in the ring, and the outright hatred of him that's spread liberally throughout the PCP - faced with a choice of Gove, or Hunt, or even Raab, or Johnson, the number of Tory MP's who would vote for Johnson is pretty small.
> 
> Low tens perhaps?
> 
> The value of the stitch up shouldn't be downplayed either - there are more than enough Tory MP's who loathe him who will happily play a 'this is who I like, and these are the people I'll happily accept if it keeps Johnson off the ballot papers' game.


The other thing is these ballots have their own logics. If they start with 5 candidates, say, one drops out though sometimes the next lowest also decides to drop out. Then as well as losing candidates recommending who their supporters vote for, there are explicit deals between candidates ('back me and you get Home Sec etc'). Favourites rarely win iirc.


----------



## MrSki (May 17, 2019)

I expect this has been posted before but I doubt the BBC will air it.


----------



## Ming (May 18, 2019)

MrSki said:


> I expect this has been posted before but I doubt the BBC will air it.



I never get bored watching this interview where he gets called on that phone call and all the rest of his shit eta: gets good from 07:15


...and John Kerry and the US press pack taking the piss after he got the foreign office


...and finally his US counterpart’s reaction upon learning of his appointment to the post.
State Department spokesman smiles at news of Boris Johnson's appointment – video
So this no mark cunt, held in contempt in the US (and almost certainly internationally) will probably be our next PM. Hey ho.


----------



## MrSpikey (May 18, 2019)

MrSki said:


> I expect this has been posted before but I doubt the BBC will air it.



The BBC have put the allegations to him before, more than once.


----------



## Chz (May 18, 2019)

I just can't find the energy to be surprised or even care about that. It's all "Tory politician being monumental cunt shocker". The only thing noteworthy about it is that people have actually _tried_ to tar him with it, which is a rare thing these days. Normally they just get away with it, and I think that shows how many enemies he must have within his own party. If Hunt murdered a few children in his basement, it would probably never see the light of day but they don't close ranks for Johnson.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 19, 2019)

I previously rated johnson's chances of getting on the final ballot as slim cos of how widely he is despised - but pressure from members may sway mps. If his popularity amongst the members is as high as reported - and if he  has Rees Moggs blessing - than it could happen. Otherwise he will forever be the king over the water who was kept out by a westminster stitch up.
I think one thing is definitely likely - that whoever emerges as leader (and PM) will be elected on a platform of "no deal". Which sets up quite a  bun fight.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 19, 2019)

It’ll be Hunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It’ll be Hunt.


Who'll be more recalled for the rhyme with another word than any actual competence for the job


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 19, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Who'll be more recalled for the rhyme with another word than any actual competence for the job



Plenty of joyful newsreader fuck-ups are on the cards.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 19, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It’ll be Hunt.



the members will choose the most brexity of the last two candidates -  and i cant see that being Hunt.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 20, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> the members will choose the most brexity of the last two candidates



Only if a majority want a hard Brexit, which afaik they don’t.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 20, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Only if a majority want a hard Brexit, which afaik they don’t.



majority of tory members very much do want a "no deal" hard brexit. 76% of them according the the article below. And its them who make the final choice. 

Brexit: most Tory members would choose no deal over May's plan


----------



## redsquirrel (May 20, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> majority of tory members very much do want a "no deal" hard brexit. 76% of them according the the article below. And its them who make the final choice.
> 
> Brexit: most Tory members would choose no deal over May's plan


Hang on, that's not really an accurate reading of that piece. 76% of members would rather no deal than remain. That does not mean that there is a majority for no deal rather than _any_ deal.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 20, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Hang on, that's not really an accurate reading of that piece. 76% of members would rather no deal than remain. That does not mean that there is a majority for no deal rather than _any_ deal.



yes - slightly misleading - its 57% who are hard for no deal (although that may well be higher now than it was when this survey was done in January). But still - anyone who wants to win the leadership will have to promise they will go "no deal" if the EU wont shift. Even if hunt - or Gove - promise that, they wont be trusted as johnson or raab.


----------



## brogdale (May 20, 2019)

FWIW, back in January the ESRC found 57% of tory members in favour of 'No-Deal'...may well have changed since then.


----------



## brogdale (May 20, 2019)

snap


----------



## Poi E (May 20, 2019)

Oh dear. right, off to conservative home for a gloat.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 20, 2019)

brogdale said:


> FWIW, back in January the ESRC found 57% of tory members in favour of 'No-Deal'...may well have changed since then.
> 
> View attachment 171566



That’s no deal vs May’s deal or remain. Another (non-May) ‘deal’ could be possible but that option wasn’t given.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2019)

Is Leadsom out of the running then?


----------



## killer b (May 23, 2019)

I don't think so. Why would she be?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Is Leadsom out of the running then?


Was she ever in it? From what I remember, she was exposed as something of a fuckwit when she stood for the leadership last time.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 23, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> she was exposed as something of a fuckwit



is that a bar to the position, though?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 23, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is that a bar to the position, though?


yes, I was wondering the same thing as I typed. I think there is a certain kind of fuckwittedness - the kind that sees you making stupid statements to the press all the time - that might be a bar. Then again Boris Johnson. Hmmm.


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2019)

killer b said:


> I don't think so. Why would she be?


Yesterday's spectacle looked more like an attempt to wrest headlines away from her main rival tbh than anything vaguely connected with Brexit.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Is Leadsom out of the running then?


come the glorious day she'll run, until then the best we can hope for is a brisk walk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 23, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> come the glorious day she'll run, until then the best we can hope for is a brisk walk



the proverbial long walk off a short pier, for preference


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 23, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the proverbial long walk off a short pier, for preference



She's welcomed to come to Worthing for that, in fact I'll give her a push, to help her on her way.


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

A.L. chapters this rather well, I think...


----------



## steveo87 (May 24, 2019)

It's going to be Boris, isn't it?


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Now, another unelected Prime Minister


----------



## MickiQ (May 24, 2019)

It's impressive so many of them want the job, Brexit has killed the careers of 2 Tory PM's, I reckon it will claim a third before too long.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> It's impressive so many of them want the job, Brexit has killed the careers of 2 Tory PM's, I reckon it will claim a third before too long.



Kevin Maguire just saying that’s the last four Tory prime ministers brought down by Europe.


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Kevin Maguire just saying that’s the last four Tory prime ministers brought down by Europe.


2 during Corbyn's leadership.


----------



## LDC (May 24, 2019)

Jacob Rees Mogg for the win/laughing stock of the world.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

If anything the BBC coverage within the last ten minutes has just galvanised the belief in the country that the Tories are nothing more than two-faced, back stabbing snakes.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> If anything the BBC coverage within the last ten minutes has just galvanised the belief in the country that the Tories are nothing more than two-faced, back stabbing snakes.


and confirmed it beyond any reasonable doubt


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

They’ve just dug David Mellor up.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> They’ve just dug David Mellor up.


from beyond the grave


----------



## steveo87 (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> 2 during Corbyn's leadership.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (May 24, 2019)

Borris.

Because politics as opposed to the most brexity.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Jacob Rees Mogg for the win/laughing stock of the world.



Is there still an old prejudicial act stopping a Roman Catholic from becoming Prime Minister?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Is there still an old prejudicial act stopping a Roman Catholic from becoming Prime Minister?



Blair was a Catholic PM.

ETA - actually thinking about, didn't he come out afterwards?


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Blair was a Catholic PM.



Thought he waited until after he left before confirmation?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Thought he waited until after he left before confirmation?



I think so, I edited, whilst you were replying.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> I think so, I edited, whilst you were replying.



A closet Catholic though, a big difference to Rees-Mogg.


----------



## izz (May 24, 2019)

Hammond.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 24, 2019)

I voted Rudd ages ago, but it's pretty clear now she's going to be endorsing the next leader rather than running herself. 

I'm toying with the idea that Gove will get it - at a tempting 11/1 no less - but then I keep thinking that 1) he endorsed May's deal and 2) he doesn't look like he could be PM.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> 2) he doesn't look like he could be PM.



None of them look like they could run a village fete tbf.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 24, 2019)

Think Gove could get through to the last two as he’s kept his head down a bit and is more of a pragmatist than an idealist. But the party members will want someone more extreme.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 24, 2019)

& Gove losing to Johnson would be the sort of poetic justice the media would love.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> None of them look like they could run a village fete tbf.


never mind that, they couldn't run a stall at a village fete


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> & Gove losing to Johnson would be the sort of poetic justice the media would love.


gove losing to johnson but not accepting the result and strangling his porcine erstwhile ally, that'd be the sort of poetic justice the media would love


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2019)

So the only thing that can save is from Johnson now is if the parliamentary tory tarty have some standards. 

Probably better just to book one way tickets to South America now and beat the rush then.


----------



## chilango (May 24, 2019)

Hope it's not Gove. He appears a bit competent.

Hope it is Johnson or Rees-Mogg. Bring the class war element back to the foreground.


----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> So the only thing that can save is from Johnson now is if the parliamentary tory tarty have some standards.
> 
> Probably better just to book one way tickets to South America now and beat the rush then.


Pretty much - and a tory party that has just got ripped apart by farage. Everything points to Johnson getting on the ballot paper. In fact - statement of the _*very*_ obvious - he'd have to come 3rd in the MPs poll, which is unlikely.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 24, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Pretty much - and a tory party that has just got ripped apart by farage. Everything points to Johnson getting on the ballot paper. In fact - statement of the _*very*_ obvious - he'd have to come 3rd in the MPs poll, which is unlikely.



Hmmmm, I dunno - Raab could fill the space and appeal to the members and isn't hated by the Parliamentary Party.


----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Hmmmm, I dunno - Raab could fill the space and appeal to the members and isn't hated by the Parliamentary Party.


May well be and I think I've posted before that the favourite rarely wins the tory election (either on this voting method or the old MPs only version).  From memory, the MPs bit is secret ballot, so that they can pledge fealties to whoever they want, whilst fucking them over when they vote. Suspect there will be some fierce discussions between local associations and tory MPs, with a good few of them posting pictures showing they voted as instructed.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Hmmmm, I dunno - Raab could fill the space and appeal to the members and *isn't hated by the Parliamentary Party.*


He's extremely disliked by a large section, see the PR stuff Rudd's One Nation grouping has been releasing about going behind Johnson.


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2019)

If the Boris does get the gig , it wouldn't surprise me if he went for another referendum.


----------



## killer b (May 24, 2019)

marty21 said:


> If the Boris does get the gig , it wouldn't surprise me if he went for another referendum.


how does that work?


----------



## oryx (May 24, 2019)

Why on earth would anyone want Johnson? What's his appeal? He was a shit London Mayor and a shit Foreign Secretary. Isn't he also supposed to be a shit constituency MP, too?


----------



## killer b (May 24, 2019)

oryx said:


> Why on earth would anyone want Johnson? What's his appeal? He was a shit London Mayor and a shit Foreign Secretary. Isn't he also supposed to be a shit constituency MP, too?


he's also the most popular politician in the country.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 24, 2019)

oryx said:


> Why on earth would anyone want Johnson? What's his appeal? He was a shit London Mayor and a shit Foreign Secretary. Isn't he also supposed to be a shit constituency MP, too?


He's a shit everything. He's a shit. But people have voted for him in the past and may do so in the future. I don't get it either.


----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2019)

marty21 said:


> If the Boris does get the gig , it wouldn't surprise me if he went for another referendum.


He'd could end up doing several things, loon style brexit, rehashed maydeal, even a gen election if he thought he'd get himself a full five years. But I can't see _any_ circumstances where he'd go for a 2nd ref.


----------



## oryx (May 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> he's also the most popular politician in the country.



Yes, I know he's popular - my question is _why? 
_
The guy is an incompetent buffoon (I realise you know this BTW).


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> he's also the most popular politician in the country.



I think that might be Farage actually. It's a low bar of course.


----------



## killer b (May 24, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I think that might be Farage actually. It's a low bar of course.


farage is number 6.

(you could have googled this too)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 24, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Pretty much - and a tory party that has just got ripped apart by farage. Everything points to Johnson getting on the ballot paper. In fact - statement of the _*very*_ obvious - he'd have to come 3rd in the MPs poll, which is unlikely.


Johnson will win if he's on the ballot. I think everyone knows that. It's the single biggest reason why he might not make it on there.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> farage is number 6.
> 
> (you could have googled this too)



No need, I have you 

Are you convinced by that poll though? It has May 3rd and Major 7th. Christ, Ed Balls is top 5!


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> how does that work?


It's the sort of stunt he could pull .


----------



## DotCommunist (May 24, 2019)

I predicted May last time, so this time see if my all seeing eye holds true with The Saj winning. I base this on nothing at all tho.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

Wilf said:


> He'd could end up doing several things, loon style brexit, rehashed maydeal, even a gen election if he thought he'd get himself a full five years. But I can't see _any_ circumstances where he'd go for a 2nd ref.


i can


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I predicted May last time, so this time see if my all seeing eye holds true with The Saj winning.


it's a great pity you're not predicting the cards in the cluedo envelope


----------



## killer b (May 24, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Johnson will win if he's on the ballot. I think everyone knows that. It's the single biggest reason why he might not make it on there.


Stephen Bush reckons there's a shift from the sensibles in the party towards supporting Johnson fwiw. 

https://inews.co.uk/opinion/tory-leadership-andrea-leadsom-boris-johnson/


----------



## killer b (May 24, 2019)

marty21 said:


> It's the sort of stunt he could pull .


But where are the numbers coming from in parliament to allow him to pull such a stunt?


----------



## eoin_k (May 24, 2019)

This is all Ian Hislop's fault. I'd blame Paul Merton too, but he probably feels bad enough about it already.


----------



## killer b (May 24, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> No need, I have you
> 
> Are you convinced by that poll though? It has May 3rd and Major 7th. Christ, Ed Balls is top 5!


Ed Balls topped the poll when he did strictly - him still being top 5 is residue from that.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> Stephen Bush reckons there's a shift from the sensibles in the party towards supporting Johnson fwiw.
> 
> https://inews.co.uk/opinion/tory-leadership-andrea-leadsom-boris-johnson/



Hmmmm. I totally buy that a decent number are moving towards Johnson, but I'm not sure if it's because of his background so much as they're really desperate and they want someone who can win an election.


----------



## killer b (May 24, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Hmmmm. I totally buy that a decent number are moving towards Johnson, but I'm not sure if it's because of his background so much as they're really desperate and they want someone who can win an election.


a little from column a, a little from column b. 

You should bear in mind though, that while Johnson might be the most popular politician in the country, he's also one of the least popular - people are very polarised on him.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> a little from column a, a little from column b.
> 
> You should bear in mind though, that while Johnson might be the most popular politician in the country, he's also one of the least popular - people are very polarised on him.



Of course, everyone on that list is more disliked than liked and he's really hated. But they don't have many alternatives who they will feel can win an election!


----------



## Poi E (May 24, 2019)

article from some man in suit on conservative home titled "Forty years ago, Thatcher was assembling her transformative Government." Well, that went well.


----------



## treelover (May 24, 2019)

it went very well for them, if not a few of the 'wets'.


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> But where are the numbers coming from in parliament to allow him to pull such a stunt?


Difficult to predict anything at the moment ,Brexit-wise . A new Tory leader (Boris or other) might just go for it .


----------



## killer b (May 24, 2019)

marty21 said:


> Difficult to predict anything at the moment ,Brexit-wise . A new Tory leader (Boris or other) might just go for it .


how though?_ Just going for it_ involves quite a lot of things that don't exist - like, a majority in the house, or any support at all within the conservative party for it. The parliamentary conservative party isn't just a bloc of votes a leader can corral into whatever mad scheme they think up - especially on this exact issue, as May's disasterous premiership has amply illustrated.


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> how though?_ Just going for it_ involves quite a lot of things that don't exist - like, a majority in the house, or any support at all within the conservative party for it. The parliamentary conservative party isn't just a bloc of votes a leader can corral into whatever mad scheme they think up - especially on this exact issue, as May's disasterous premiership has amply illustrated.


It's one of the things she didnt try , the ERG block is maybe 40 or so , they would block it for sure , but there are enough remain-y Tories and Labour I'd have thought.


----------



## killer b (May 24, 2019)

There's a reason she didn't try it.


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> There's a reason she didn't try it.


She said she'd deliver brexit , she tied herself to that stake , she had no way out. A new leader may try a different approach.  There's not a majority for a no deal Brexit .


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Hmmmm. I totally buy that a decent number are moving towards Johnson, but I'm not sure if it's because of his background so much as they're really desperate and they want someone who can win an election.


if there's anyone who could deliver a corbyn government it's boris johnson.


----------



## Winot (May 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> a little from column a, a little from column b.
> 
> You should bear in mind though, that while Johnson might be the most popular politician in the country, he's also one of the least popular - people are very polarised on him.



The question of whether or not Johnson can win a general election will not be at the forefront of the minds of the Tory party members who will vote for him.


----------



## killer b (May 24, 2019)

Winot said:


> The question of whether or not Johnson can win a general election will not be at the forefront of the minds of the Tory party members who will vote for him.


of course, they're maniacs.


----------



## MickiQ (May 24, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I predicted May last time, so this time see if my all seeing eye holds true with The Saj winning. I base this on nothing at all tho.


Best predictions are always made on the basis of no evidence


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 24, 2019)

marty21 said:


> She said she'd deliver brexit , she tied herself to that stake , she had no way out. A new leader may try a different approach.  There's not a majority for a no deal Brexit .


Yep. I also think agricola made a good point. May might have stood a better chance if she'd threatened no brexit rather than threatening a no deal that nobody believed she would do. A new leader could present a May-like deal vs no brexit in a referendum as the way out, throwing their weight behind the May-like deal.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> Best predictions are always made on the basis of no evidence


it is the urban way


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Timely from YG...


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Timely from YG...
> 
> View attachment 172031


yeh a lot of people think he could win a general election, but i think that as has been said he will draw out the anti-toff vote much more than any of the other candidates.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Timely from YG...
> 
> View attachment 172031


Pretty much meaningless. The 'can't win' is very similar across the board, while the area filled by grey 'who the fuck is that' accounts for most of the rest of the variation. The fact that most people don't have a clue who Stewart is at the moment could even work in his favour eventually.


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Pretty much meaningless. The 'can't win' is very similar across the board, while the area filled by grey 'who the fuck is that' accounts for most of the rest of the variation. The fact that most people don't have a clue who Stewart is at the moment could even work in his favour eventually.


Well, yes; but just because polling is meaningless won't prevent those, for who it has perceived meaning, using it to support positions.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Well, yes; but just because polling is meaningless won't prevent those, for who it has perceived meaning, using it to support positions.


Not all polling is meaningless, but from that one all I really see is a description of how many people have heard of each of them. Johnson is the best-known, Stewart the least. And fewer people think that Stewart couldn't win than that Johnson couldn't, probably quite a few voting 'can't win' for Stewart on the basis that they've never heard of him.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)

There's likely to be a depressingly-large number of people who would vote for Johnson in a GE because he's _amusing_.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2019)

Hmmm, I think his comedy value has past its sell by date now. Look at the animosity to him during the 2017 GE


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> There's likely to be a depressingly-large number of people who would vote for Johnson in a GE because he's _amusing_.


Well that's what happened in the London mayoral elections.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 24, 2019)

I'm going to put a few quid on Johnson. Not because I'm a betting man but because I really, really want him to win, just see how much cheaper my Amazon purchases become when the €1 is worth about £500


----------



## steveo87 (May 24, 2019)

The thing is, the thing I genuinely don't get, is that there are people in this world, Tory Party members, who will loom that this photo and go, "That's my man!"
He looks like a College Lecturer who said a funny joke in 2003 and is still living off it now, and this is the face he pulls when he says it....


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'm going to put a few quid on Johnson. Not because I'm a betting man but because I really, really want him to win, just see how much cheaper my Amazon purchases become when the €1 is worth about £500



Johnson & a no deal brexit will seriously hit the Irish economy, why are you into self-harm?


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 24, 2019)

BBC claims Rudd is actually running. That's interesting.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 24, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> BBC claims Rudd is actually running. That's interesting.


tbh I think all we can really know at this stage is that a lot is going to change over the next few weeks. It wouldn't surprise me, for instance, if something were to happen/be engineered to nobble Johnson and force him to pull out. In fact that might be worth a bet - what odds on Johnson pulling out of the race before the final vote?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> BBC claims Rudd is actually running. That's interesting.


Interesting. And there are rumours of Brady. Going to be a massive field initially.

EDIT: The LDs now officially open. Twats


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 24, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> tbh I think all we can really know at this stage is that a lot is going to change over the next few weeks. It wouldn't surprise me, for instance, if something were to happen/be engineered to nobble Johnson and force him to pull out. In fact that might be worth a bet - what odds on Johnson pulling out of the race before the final vote?


I wonder if his father ever wished he'd pulled out sooner.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 24, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> View attachment 172050
> 
> The thing is, the thing I genuinely don't get, is that there are people in this world, Tory Party members, who will loom that this photo and go, "That's my man!"
> He looks like a College Lecturer who said a funny joke in 2003 and is still living off it now, and this is the face he pulls when he says it....


That's a default Tory face. It's the result of hundreds of years of selective inbreeding. I'd be surprised to find one who didn't look like that.


----------



## not a trot (May 24, 2019)

Rhymes with cunt so it has to be Hunt.


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2019)

The favourite doesnt generally win in Tory Leadership contests,  May was favourite but was anointed,  Thatcher wasnt favourite early doors , Major wasn't either . IDS was a WTF ? Hague , I'm not sure but I don't think he was the initial front runner.I don't think Cameron was fave early doors either .


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)

marty21 said:


> The favourite doesnt generally win in Tory Leadership contests,  May was favourite but was anointed,  Thatcher wasnt favourite early doors , Major wasn't either . IDS was a WTF ? Hague , I'm not sure but I don't think he was the initial front runner.I don't think Cameron was fave early doors either .


David Davies was fave before Cameron "wowed" the Tory faithful by doing a speech without notes


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> David Davies was fave before Cameron "wowed" the Tory faithful by doing a speech without notes


Still brings a tear to my eye that speech


----------



## magneze (May 24, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Interesting. And there are rumours of Brady. Going to be a massive field initially.
> 
> EDIT: The LDs now officially open. Twats


Brady resigned from the 1922 committee so pretty certain to run..


----------



## stavros (May 24, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I wonder if his father ever wished he'd pulled out sooner.



I always think similar about Davies' parents. He surely can't have been wanted, given what they called him.


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2019)

magneze said:


> Brady resigned from the 1922 committee so pretty certain to run..


Long odds on Brady , no previous chair of the 1922 committee has ever gone on to be PM.


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Betfair punters have TCJ at evens...


----------



## oryx (May 24, 2019)

marty21 said:


> The favourite doesnt generally win in Tory Leadership contests,  May was favourite but was anointed,  Thatcher wasnt favourite early doors , Major wasn't either . IDS was a WTF ? Hague , I'm not sure but I don't think he was the initial front runner.I don't think Cameron was fave early doors either .



Or on the other side of the House, Corbyn.

My main worry about Johnson is how much damage he could do before he was got rid of.

Or that he would be disastrous but difficult to dislodge, like Trump.


----------



## Poi E (May 24, 2019)

Trump can be voted out. Close call. Chances of Johnson being voted out of his seat, zilch.


----------



## MickiQ (May 24, 2019)

BoJo for PM eh? serves us right for laughing at the Yanks for electing Trump.
BoJo is a self-serving cunt who cares about naught but himself even Mayhem at least cared about the Party if not the country.
Yet despite this there seem to be a lot of people who believe in the face of all reason that he is the man to deliver the rainbow Brexit with magic unicorns that he promised them much like people who keep giving money to scammers in the belief that finally they have found one on the level.
Once he fails to deliver as he inevitably will then his fall from grace will be spectacular but in the meantime he could do a lot of harm and I do think that he could win an election since he basically promises magic unicorns even though everyone knows they don't exist but some people still cling to the belief that maybe they do.


----------



## belboid (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Betfair punters have TCJ at evens...
> 
> View attachment 172057


It's all still just name recognition at the moment. Of course Johnson is way ahead. It doesn't mean that much. 

The make up of the initial electorate hasn't changed that much from last time. The remain side then had 200, 60% of the votes. It will be down a bit on that now, but not that much. The hard leavers had 130 between the three of them.  With a bit of nouse, it would be fairly easy for the MP's to work it so that Johnson got nowhere near the ballot paper. 

They could also fuck it up massively and make it Johnson versus some fuckwit we've barely heard of, of course.


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

belboid said:


> It's all still just name recognition at the moment. Of course Johnson is way ahead. It doesn't mean that much.
> 
> The make up of the initial electorate hasn't changed that much from last time. The remain side then had 200, 60% of the votes. It will be down a bit on that now, but not that much. The hard leavers had 130 between the three of them.  With a bit of nouse, it would be fairly easy for the MP's to work it so that Johnson got nowhere near the ballot paper.
> 
> They could also fuck it up massively and make it Johnson versus some fuckwit we've barely heard of, of course.


Different game now.
With Farage laying waste to their 'core' if they don't offer the members some 'red meat' of a 'hard' Brexiteer on the ballot...they're royally fucked.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 24, 2019)

marty21 said:


> The favourite doesnt generally win in Tory Leadership contests,  May was favourite but was anointed,  Thatcher wasnt favourite early doors , Major wasn't either . IDS was a WTF ? Hague , I'm not sure but I don't think he was the initial front runner.I don't think Cameron was fave early doors either .



May wasn't favourite, Boris Johnson was.


----------



## belboid (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Different game now.
> With Farage laying waste to their 'core' if they don't offer the members some 'red meat' of a 'hard' Brexiteer on the ballot...they're royally fucked.


Oh, for sure, one of _them _has to be on it.  Just not Johnson.


----------



## belboid (May 24, 2019)

I see wiki has Esther McVey down as confirmed to stand already.


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

belboid said:


> Oh, for sure, one of _them _has to be on it.  Just not Johnson.


Yeah, but the selectorate will be looking over their shoulders at their own associations and thinking of Boles etc.
A fair few will be terrified of upsetting the nasty backwoodsmen


----------



## belboid (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Yeah, but the selectorate will be looking over their shoulders at their own associations and thinking of Boles etc.
> A fair few will be terrified of upsetting the nasty backwoodsmen


Secret ballot, innit.

Have we had this, btw?


----------



## marshall (May 24, 2019)

Not on this poll, but Rory Stewart looks an interesting option.


----------



## belboid (May 24, 2019)

marshall said:


> Not on this poll, but Rory Stewart looks an interesting option.


Agree, I think he'll be the remainy option at the moment.  

Him v Gove would have been a gift for Spitting Image


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

belboid said:


> Secret ballot, innit.
> 
> Have we had this, btw?
> 
> View attachment 172061


Good point, well made.
Though, they've still got to believe it will be secret...not a foregone in these times?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2019)

magneze said:


> Brady resigned from the 1922 committee so pretty certain to run..


Hmmm, there's so many running that I suspect a few will drop out before the race officially starts.


----------



## oryx (May 24, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> Yet despite this there seem to be a lot of people who believe in the face of all reason that he is the man to deliver the rainbow Brexit with magic unicorns that he promised them much like people who keep giving money to scammers in the belief that finally they have found one on the level.



I think this is the reason behind his (to many of us) inexplicable popularity.

If he couldn't deliver buses that don't overheat, water cannon that are actually of some use*, and a garden bridge that ended in spectacular failure costing the taxpayer millions, the useless fucker's hardly going to deliver Brexit!

*not that I'd have wanted them put to use


----------



## hot air baboon (May 24, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> a lot of people who believe in the face of all reason that he is the man to deliver the rainbow Brexit with magic unicorns that he promised them much like people who keep giving money to scammers in the belief that finally they have found one on the level.



he' seems to be lining up for the "fuck business" no deal route. Which you CAN do - the question is whether you actually want to ?


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

magneze said:


> Brady resigned from the 1922 committee so pretty certain to run..



I have expected something like this from Brady since I posted the first response to this thread.
Standing down from the 1922, even if he fails in this leadership bid, it allows him the opportunity to return to the front benches and build up ministerial experience.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

Johnson will probably get it at this point, as the sitting Tory MPs will see him attracting the votes that have recently gone to the Brexit Party. How long Johnson survives after guaranteeing the Tory MPs keeping their seats is another story.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)

Where is the Liberal Democrats leadership thread?


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Where is the Liberal Democrats leadership thread?


here, for obvious reasons


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)

Useful reference for Mr Johnson

A comprehensive history of everything awful Boris Johnson has said | gal-dem


----------



## belboid (May 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Useful reference for Mr Johnson
> 
> A comprehensive history of everything awful Boris Johnson has said | gal-dem


I'm pretty sure that that is far from 'everything'


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 172095



He really is a decent bloke.


----------



## Winot (May 25, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Johnson will probably get it at this point, as the sitting Tory MPs will see him attracting the votes that have recently gone to the Brexit Party. How long Johnson survives after guaranteeing the Tory MPs keeping their seats is another story.



Johnson has already promised that the UK will be leaving the EU on 31 October ‘deal or no deal’. His first blatant lie of the campaign?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 25, 2019)

Sorry to keep repeating myself (and I've recently have Grayson Perry back up my view) but damn you, Angus!


----------



## Ming (May 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Useful reference for Mr Johnson
> 
> A comprehensive history of everything awful Boris Johnson has said | gal-dem


You know that thing he does with his face were he furrows his eyebrows together above his piggy eyes to look more likeable? It makes him look constipated. Steven Segal also does it when he’s angry (and he also looks constipated).


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 25, 2019)

Johnson's fucked already.uk will leave in October deal or No deal. That's not within his power as pm. Its not his gift to give. He's going to stumble very quickly.


----------



## Ming (May 25, 2019)

Amazing he’ll hold the top job. I don’t think he’s stupid but his character is appalling.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 25, 2019)

Winot said:


> Johnson has already promised that the UK will be leaving the EU on 31 October ‘deal or no deal’. His first blatant lie of the campaign?



Since when as being a blatant liar impeded anyone from becoming the leader of a political party?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 25, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> majority of tory members very much do want a "no deal" hard brexit. 76% of them according the the article below. And its them who make the final choice.





brogdale said:


> FWIW, back in January the ESRC found 57% of tory members in favour of 'No-Deal'...may well have changed since then.


New BBC piece claiming that 


> ...fully two-thirds of [members] back a no-deal Brexit - an outcome supported by only a quarter of voters as a whole.


But I cannot see any source, so take with pinch of salt.


----------



## Winot (May 25, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Since when as being a blatant liar impeded anyone from becoming the leader of a political party?



Absolutely, but this lie is (a) specific and (b) is going to be disproved very quickly. How will the hard Brexiteers who feel let down by May react when exactly the same happens with Johnson?

Or he really does hard Brexit of course, which would be... interesting.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2019)

So new Tory leader to be elected at the end of July. Commons is closed throughout August and most of September isn't it? Party conferences are taking place too I assume?

I can't see any new Tory leader cancelling recess to do some actual work. They all have too many personal business interests to manage. 

How many working days will be allocated to getting Brexit done by the end of October?


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2019)

Had not seen (or possibly forgotten) this little 'caper'

Zelo Street: Boris And The Monkey Melon Moment


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2019)

Rory Stewart has stated he can't serve under Johnson. Whilst this whole thing is repellant it will hopefully cause a load more division and resignations.


----------



## killer b (May 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Had not seen (or possibly forgotten) this little 'caper'
> 
> Zelo Street: Boris And The Monkey Melon Moment



I don't think Natalie Rowe is a very reliable source tbh. She comes out with allsorts of mad shit all the time, most of which never has any substance. There's plenty of real verified things to criticise Johnson for without megaphoning grifters like Rowe.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> I don't think Natalie Rowe is a very reliable source tbh. She comes out with allsorts of mad shit all the time, most of which never has any substance. There's plenty of real verified things to criticise Johnson for without megaphoning grifters like Rowe.


Fair point. There is no shortage of verified racist, stupid and awful shit from this cunt.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2019)

*ALL BETS ARE OFF PEOPLE *

Just heard Grayling is going for it


----------



## Dogsauce (May 25, 2019)

He’ll probably end up as leader of the Liberal Democrats by accident somehow.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2019)

Trial by stone


----------



## stavros (May 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> *ALL BETS ARE OFF PEOPLE *
> 
> Just heard Grayling is going for it



A late arrival.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2019)

stavros said:


> A late arrival.


He came by ferry


----------



## kebabking (May 25, 2019)

I look forward to reading Graylings' manifesto - burn all the paperwork!


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2019)

kebabking said:


> I look forward to reading Graylings' manifesto - burn all the paperwork!


Is that not what May did with the pedo files?


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2019)

Grayling would afford useful cover so that others couldn't be styled as the thickest candidate...


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2019)

Wrong'un dial to 11+


----------



## tedsplitter (May 25, 2019)

In Twitter jail for 12 hours because I said I hope Boris Johnson dies. I do though.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 25, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> He’ll probably end up as leader of the Liberal Democrats by accident somehow.



That should sort out their financial issues then, as Grayling has to buy himself out of their party and back into his own one. Using public money.


----------



## A380 (May 25, 2019)

Borris is to the Tories what Charlie is to the monarchy.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Rory Stewart has stated he can't serve under Johnson. Whilst this whole thing is repellant it will hopefully cause a load more division and resignations.


Good start 
The Guardian: Stop Boris campaign launched by Tory moderates opposed to no-deal Brexit.
Stop Boris campaign launched by Tory moderates opposed to no-deal Brexit


----------



## agricola (May 25, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Wrong'un dial to 11+




that is the kind of running that makes me worried for the innocence of that packet of bagels


----------



## redsquirrel (May 26, 2019)

killer b ' s man Gove set to announce, according to BBC


> Michael Gove is due to enter the race for Tory leader, challenging his former Vote Leave ally Boris Johnson.
> 
> It means the two figureheads of the official Leave campaign will battle for the right to steer the Brexit process to a conclusion


----------



## Poi E (May 26, 2019)

Gove not officially running. Waddling, perhaps.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 26, 2019)

Gove has now confirmed he's going for it.

Michael Gove CONFIRMS Tory leadership bid with swipe at Boris Johnson and Raab


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2019)

The Cunty pageant grows ever larger.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 26, 2019)

also - we haven't the confirmation of the tories disaster in the EUs yet. When that happens the focus will be to win back their voters from farage - so they will be all be trying to out-brexit each other. I dont see anyone who isn't a promising a full bloodied brexit having any chance at all - if anything the threat to Johnson will come from the likes of Raab and McVile as being "tougher on europe".  
Hunt and Hancock and any others who are less than enthusiastic for "no deal" have fuck all chance. 
The real fun will come when the brexiteer led government meets reality as we approach the oct 31 deadline.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> also - we haven't the confirmation of the tories disaster in the EUs yet. When that happens the focus will be to win back their voters from farage - so they will be all be trying to out-brexit each other. I dont see anyone who isn't a promising a full bloodied brexit having any chance at all - if anything the threat to Johnson will come from the likes of Raab and McVile as being "tougher on europe".
> Hunt and Hancock and any others who are less than enthusiastic for "no deal" have fuck all chance.
> The real fun will come when the brexiteer led government meets reality as we approach the oct 31 deadline.


Yep, that 12% share of a national election is sure gonna sting.


----------



## kebabking (May 26, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Yep, that 12% share of a national election is sure gonna sting.



I'm not sure it stings as much as those outside the Tory electorate think it does.

The Tory electorate - and membership, and MP's - are far more Eurosceptic (regardless of whether leave or remain) that the electorate/membership of the other parties, they simply don't care about European elections _and never have. _It's an irrelevance as far as they are concerned, Tory members, voters, and MP's have always happily voted for other parties in European elections precisely because they view them as being clown elections, not anything that matters.

That feeling has been massively amplified by the almost certainty that these MEP's, who no one in the Tory sphere cares about anyway, will be MEP's for matter of months - that gave the Tory electorate (and the party) a complete _carte blanche _to vote clown - they also know that by voting brexit they send a shot across the parties (and parliaments?) bows to just get the thing done, as well as potentially having some impact on the stance of the EU parliament and the formation of the commission in those bodies dealings with brexit.

When a new PM is in place, and the Westminster voting intentions are under 30%, then they'll worry, but not until then.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 26, 2019)

Badgers said:


> *ALL BETS ARE OFF PEOPLE *
> 
> Just heard Grayling is going for it


he's thrown his ring into the hat


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 26, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Yep, that 12% share of a national election is sure gonna sting.



yeah - results out this evening. that'll ratchet up the shit storm a few notches


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2019)

kebabking said:


> I'm not sure it stings as much as those outside the Tory electorate think it does.
> 
> The Tory electorate - and membership, and MP's - are far more Eurosceptic (regardless of whether leave or remain) that the electorate/membership of the other parties, they simply don't care about European elections _and never have. _It's an irrelevance as far as they are concerned, Tory members, voters, and MP's have always happily voted for other parties in European elections precisely because they view them as being clown elections, not anything that matters.
> 
> ...





kebabking said:


> I'm not sure it stings as much as those outside the Tory electorate think it does.
> 
> The Tory electorate - and membership, and MP's - are far more Eurosceptic (regardless of whether leave or remain) that the electorate/membership of the other parties, they simply don't care about European elections _and never have. _It's an irrelevance as far as they are concerned, Tory members, voters, and MP's have always happily voted for other parties in European elections precisely because they view them as being clown elections, not anything that matters.
> 
> ...


Yes and no.
Don't dispute what you say about tories' past attitudes to the Euro elections, but the specific context of this set mean that the result will be weaponised and assume greater than usual import within the leadership contest.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 26, 2019)

kebabking said:


> I'm not sure it stings as much as those outside the Tory electorate think it does.
> 
> The Tory electorate - and membership, and MP's - are far more Eurosceptic (regardless of whether leave or remain) that the electorate/membership of the other parties, they simply don't care about European elections _and never have. _It's an irrelevance as far as they are concerned, Tory members, voters, and MP's have always happily voted for other parties in European elections precisely because they view them as being clown elections, not anything that matters.
> 
> ...




brexit party are taking a massive chunk out of tory voting intention in westminster polls as well. Sure - that will go down to an extent - but if the tories continue to fail on delivering brexit then they can look at polling under 30%. And they cant deliver any sort of brexit that will satisfy the faragists - other than a suicidal no deal. They fed the beast - now its going to eat them.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 26, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Is that not what May did with the pedo files?



Well, shredded and she probably had minions do it for her but yes.


----------



## Combustible (May 26, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> When that happens the focus will be to win back their voters from farage - so they will be all be trying to out-brexit each other. I dont see anyone who isn't a promising a full bloodied brexit having any chance at all - if anything the threat to Johnson will come from the likes of Raab and McVile as being "tougher on europe".



The suggestion seems to be that this might help Johnson get enough support from the parliamentary party, the logic being that if the new leader must be someone calling for a no-deal Brexit, then you best pick the biggest and most shameless lying cunt, who is most likely to go back on their word.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 26, 2019)

Stuck a tenner on Raab. So probably Pob or the Latin cunt


----------



## Winot (May 26, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> also - we haven't the confirmation of the tories disaster in the EUs yet. When that happens the focus will be to win back their voters from farage - so they will be all be trying to out-brexit each other. I dont see anyone who isn't a promising a full bloodied brexit having any chance at all - if anything the threat to Johnson will come from the likes of Raab and McVile as being "tougher on europe".
> Hunt and Hancock and any others who are less than enthusiastic for "no deal" have fuck all chance.
> The real fun will come when the brexiteer led government meets reality as we approach the oct 31 deadline.



Agree with all of this. How the fuck has it come to pass that Johnson is the compromise candidate?


----------



## stavros (May 26, 2019)

Regardless of who has the honorific title of PM, we know who really wields power at Number 10:


----------



## 8ball (May 26, 2019)

stavros said:


> Regardless of who has the honorific title of PM, we know who really wields power at Number 10:



If only.


----------



## Humberto (May 27, 2019)

Labour would kill the Conservatives in a general election just on the basic message. Punish the old anyone?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 27, 2019)

8ball said:


> If only.



firm and fluffy leadership in the national interest


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2019)

Sajid Javid also standing. Which means my prediction has not fallen at the first hurdle.


----------



## planetgeli (May 27, 2019)

Sajid Javid, standing.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2019)

Somebody shop Mosh Girl into that ffs


----------



## 8ball (May 27, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Sajid Javid, standing.
> 
> View attachment 172425



Yeah, that standing thing.
Looks like it comes to him as naturally as dancing does to Theresa May.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 28, 2019)

Hunt making a pretty bold move I think - calling no deal political suicide. Kit Malthouse also now standing as well, on the basis that he got a few people interested in his compromise plan that didn't go anywhere. 

Hunt warns against no-deal Brexit 'suicide'


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 28, 2019)

I voted Other.

It's clearly going to be.........

........................GLAMOUR HAWK!


----------



## killer b (May 28, 2019)

Rory Stewart seems to have all the lobby hacks & centrist commentators all in a tizz. They _love_ him.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 28, 2019)

killer b said:


> Rory Stewart seems to have all the lobby hacks & centrist commentators all in a tizz. They _love_ him.



He's doomed to failure then. 

What's this about him hanging out in Kew Gardens asking people to talk to him? Saw summat on the Twatters briefly.


----------



## Poi E (May 28, 2019)

Who is Rory Stewart? Sounds like a dodgy 70s DJ.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 28, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Who is Rory Stewart? Sounds like a dodgy 70s DJ.



If only! 

it's Roderick James Nugent "Rory" Stewart OBE MP FRSL FRSGS...



 

If only Spitting Image was still on TV.


----------



## brogdale (May 28, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Who is Rory Stewart? Sounds like a dodgy 70s DJ.


----------



## Poi E (May 28, 2019)

He looks like he wants to end it all. He shouldn't take the throne.


----------



## Sue (May 28, 2019)

He's a friend's MP. She's very involved in a local campaign against cuts to school budgets and has met him a couple of times. She was massively unimpressed by him. 

(Went to Eton apparently so knows/understands bugger all about state schools. )


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2019)

I find him bizarrely attractive. Which disturbs me quite deeply.


----------



## andysays (May 28, 2019)

This is a first, isn't it?

Conservative leadership: BBC to host TV debates


> The BBC will hold two televised debates with candidates vying to become the next prime minister... ...All the candidates in the race by mid-June will be invited to take part in a hustings event on BBC One. Once the list has been whittled down to the final two, they will go head-to-head in a Question Time special. The last two runners will also be invited to take part in one-on-one interviews with the BBC's Andrew Neil.





> Fran Unsworth, director of BBC News and Current Affairs, said: "The decision being made by Conservative Party members will profoundly affect us all, so it feels right that BBC audiences get a chance to see the candidates debate with each other, and that we scrutinise the various policy proposals they will be standing on. Although the final say will fall to Conservative Party members, it's firmly in the public interest for audiences to question and hear from the next potential prime minister."


Is it appropriate that one party (any party) gets this sort of special treatment from the state broadcaster and will it set a precedent?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 28, 2019)

It's a fucking nonsense. Reduced it to a (non) talent show, a kind of Great British Fakeoff


----------



## redsquirrel (May 28, 2019)

andysays said:


> This is a first, isn't it?
> 
> Conservative leadership: BBC to host TV debates
> 
> ...


Some of the debates during the 2015 Labour leadership contests were televised.


----------



## marshall (May 28, 2019)

belboid said:


> I find him bizarrely attractive. Which disturbs me quite deeply.



My youngest just texted me the same! She thought him strangely hot, really liked the way he spoke, he seems alright actually, his telly thing on Afghanistan was interesting and there's also footage of him in the HofP talking eloquently on the plight of hedgehogs


----------



## Poi E (May 28, 2019)

Sue said:


> (Went to Eton apparently so knows/understands bugger all. )



FTFY.


----------



## brogdale (May 28, 2019)

Just in case you weren't sure either...here's a recent pic of Mr Madhousingpolicy with Ex-person Theresa May:


----------



## brogdale (May 28, 2019)

andysays said:


> This is a first, isn't it?
> 
> Conservative leadership: BBC to host TV debates
> 
> ...


Would have been cheaper & easier to record it onto a cd and post it to every one of the electorate; save the rest of us from the 14 hour (or whatever it is) PPB for the vermin. After all...we get fuck all say in this matter.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 28, 2019)

Well that’s something else to avoid. 
What a waste of electricity.


----------



## Lorca (May 28, 2019)

Apparently Theresa May is the latest person to throw her hat in the ring

https://newsthump.com/2019/05/28/theresa-may-confirms-tory-leadership-bid/


----------



## Sue (May 28, 2019)

Find the whole thing utterly bizarre. It's all completely fucked, it'll continue to be completely fucked and all these people want to be in charge of it?


----------



## tim (May 29, 2019)

marshall said:


> My youngest just texted me the same! She thought him strangely hot, really liked the way he spoke, he seems alright actually, his telly thing on Afghanistan was interesting and there's also footage of him in the HofP talking eloquently on the plight of hedgehogs



Ah hedgehogs!

​


----------



## discokermit (May 29, 2019)

MI6.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 29, 2019)

Cleverley now too. Prick.


----------



## LDC (May 29, 2019)

marshall said:


> My youngest just texted me the same! She thought him strangely hot, really liked the way he spoke, he seems alright actually, his telly thing on Afghanistan was interesting and there's also footage of him in the HofP talking eloquently on the plight of hedgehogs



Someone I know who knows him a bit really rates him. He's supposedly a very good campaigner for his area on some very un-sexy local issues. He's definitely seems more of an interesting person than the rest. (Caveat: Tory scum etc etc etc.)


----------



## kebabking (May 29, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Someone I know who knows him a bit really rates him. He's supposedly a very good local campaigner for his area on some very un-sexy local issues. He's definitely seems more of an interesting person than the rest. (Caveat: Tory scum etc etc etc.)



Yeah, I've met him a few times at lectures/seminars/think-tanks in the UK - I (at a distance) worked for him in Iraq as well - he's very bright, works hard, open mind and a real _thinker, _he's good at, and is very aware of the need for, building coalitions and getting different people 'bought into' projects. 

He's not a my-way-or-the-highway type character, he has a reasonably sized ego, but he's a clever bloke who has done difficult jobs with dust on his boots, he can be forgiven for thinking he could do a better job than - for example - Chris Grayling or Boris Johnson, but he's no thin skinned toddler.


----------



## Poi E (May 29, 2019)

Yeah, but he's an Eton educated, imperial child who likes to wander across countries and feel sorry for them after we've blown them to fuck (apparently; not into this plucky Brit explores the world narrative that promotes poshos.)


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)




----------



## killer b (May 29, 2019)

Jesus christ, has stewart fever even infected urban? Pull yourselves together ffs.


----------



## Wilf (May 29, 2019)

Johnson facing court appearance (£350m thing):
Boris Johnson to appear in court over misconduct claims

Not sure if that helps or hinders his leadership bid. I would be amusing if, when he ultimately appears, he's backed up by a Farage picket outside the court.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 29, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Johnson facing court appearance (£350m thing):
> Boris Johnson to appear in court over misconduct claims
> 
> Not sure if that helps or hinders his leadership bid. I would be amusing if, when he ultimately appears, he's backed up by a Farage picket outside the court.



Oh, this could fun. 

There's an interesting article about the man behind it & how the action came about, here: 
The inside story of the crowdfunded court case against Boris Johnson | WIRED UK


----------



## Wilf (May 29, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oh, this could fun.
> 
> There's an interesting article about the man behind it & how the action came about, here:
> The inside story of the crowdfunded court case against Boris Johnson | WIRED UK


I like how the author describes Ball, 1940s style, as: 


> a companionable figure – athletically built, with a winsome smile and floppy auburn hair



Johnson will be pissed off to hear his nemesis as being the one with floppy hair.


----------



## Wilf (May 29, 2019)

Actually, Johnson will be _delighted_ about this. Nil chance of being found guilty, whilst boosting his campaign.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 29, 2019)

andysays said:


> This is a first, isn't it?
> 
> Conservative leadership: BBC to host TV debates
> 
> ...



This seems dodgy - gives candidates a chance to become ‘household names’, improves recognition, people will say stuff like, ‘oh, I liked that one’; ‘yeah, that ones alright actually’ and so on. Plus the candidates will all be having a free hit at the other parties without them having a chance to defend themselves, expect a lot of ‘Labour crashed the economy’ and so on. But then it’s not like it’s ever been a level playing field, state or non-state media.


----------



## eoin_k (May 29, 2019)

Can we expect crowds to fill the streets of central London chanting?
"Oh Boris, Boris, 
Boris, Boris, Boris,
Boris Joh-hun-son!"


----------



## strung out (May 29, 2019)

eoin_k said:


> Can we expect crowds to fill the streets of central London chanting?
> "Oh Boris, Boris,
> Boris, Boris, Boris,
> Boris Joh-hun-son!"


To what tune?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

eoin_k said:


> Can we expect crowds to fill the streets of central London chanting?
> "Oh Boris, Boris,
> Boris, Boris, Boris,
> Boris Joh-hun-son!"


yes. but they will desire to escort his tumbril to the place of execution rather than to laud him


----------



## kebabking (May 29, 2019)

strung out said:


> To what tune?



A sad tune being played, violin-like, upon his entrails as they are dragged out and up the A1?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

strung out said:


> To what tune?


the chorus of chicory tip's 'son of my father'


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 29, 2019)

AKA The Jonny Wilkinson Song


----------



## MickiQ (May 29, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Johnson facing court appearance (£350m thing):
> Boris Johnson to appear in court over misconduct claims
> 
> Not sure if that helps or hinders his leadership bid. I would be amusing if, when he ultimately appears, he's backed up by a Farage picket outside the court.


Politician named in "Politicians are Lying Cunts Shocker!" 
Whilst watching Boris squirm a bit is a good thing I can't imagine much if anything coming from this


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 29, 2019)

If a certain gentleman never gets to hold a position of office again, many women in the civil service will breathe a sigh of relief

ETA no spoilers please- this is a public forum


----------



## planetgeli (May 29, 2019)

Rory Stewart wrote a decent book about walking across Afghanistan (“The Places Inbetween”) just after the Taliban had been kicked from power. It’s readable, interesting, and he was nice to a dog which should endear him to half of Urban.

I read it before knowing he was a Tory MP.

I am of course only mentioning this to piss off killer b.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

killer b said:


> Jesus christ, has stewart fever even infected urban? Pull yourselves together ffs.


not heard of stewart fever since he did backing vocals for ruddy yurts, must be 35 years ago now


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> If a certain gentleman never gets to hold a position of office again, many women in the civil service will breathe a sigh of relief
> 
> ETA no spoilers please- this is a public forum


you're not narrowing it down


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 29, 2019)

Coming back to Boris, he is being summoned to appear before a District Judge for a preliminary hearing, and then the case could be sent to the Crown Court for trial.

Now it's doubtful if it will get to Crown Court, but in view of the deadline on picking the leadership candidates to put to the membership, there's a bloody good chance a ruling on that wouldn't be made in that time-frame.

Surely, MPs wouldn't allow him to go forward with this hanging over his head? 

Although, it would be bloody funny if they did, and then as PM, he's found guilty & sent to prison.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Coming back to Boris, he is being summoned to appear before a District Judge for a preliminary hearing, and then the case could be sent to the Crown Court for trial.
> 
> Now it's doubtful if it will get to Crown Court, but in view of the deadline on picking the leadership candidates to put to the membership, there's a bloody good chance a ruling on that wouldn't be made in that time-frame.
> 
> ...


tbh it would be funny enough if the judge says, mr johnson you're going to prison for life - no, i tell a lie, i'm fining you £400,000


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 29, 2019)

The mop haired twat’s drifted from odds on, & Pob’s odds have shortened from initial contender from 7-9/1


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh it would be funny enough if the judge says, mr johnson you're going to prison for life - no, i tell a lie, i'm fining you £400,000



400k is about the correct sum for those water canons - “The machines cost £322,000 to buy second-hand and then refit - including £32,004 for low emission zone compliance, £19,035 for re-painting, £3,109.20 for signage, and £970.50 for the fitting of radios and CD players.”


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> 400k is about the correct sum for those water canons - “The machines cost £322,000 to buy second-hand and then refit - including £32,004 for low emission zone compliance, £19,035 for re-painting, £3,109.20 for signage, and £970.50 for the fitting of radios and CD players.”


perhaps he could be sentenced to being water-cannoned for life


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 29, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Rory Stewart wrote a decent book about walking across Afghanistan (“The Places Inbetween”) just after the Taliban had been kicked from power. It’s readable, interesting, and he was nice to a dog which should endear him to half of Urban.
> 
> I read it before knowing he was a Tory MP.
> 
> I am of course only mentioning this to piss off killer b.



I read that book too before he was an MP. I did wonder WTF he was thinking walking across Afghan during the US led invasion and at the height of the hunt for Bin Laden. He manages not to come over as a cunt though, especially when rescuing the dog.


----------



## killer b (May 29, 2019)

It is possible to be a savage Tory cunt and write enjoyable and sympathetic prose. I enjoyed Alan Clarke's diaries if you're keen to delve into the genre further.


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2019)

Alan B"stard ftw


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2019)

Anyone tracking the odds on this?


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Anyone tracking the odds on this?


Sadly I'll give you 1000000/1 on Alan B"stard winning and 1/1 on a bastard winning it


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 30, 2019)

gosub said:


> Sadly I'll give you 1000000/1 on Alan B"stard winning and 1/1 on a bastard winning it


I will take evens, can I put down 70k please


----------



## Poi E (May 30, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> 400k is about the correct sum for those water canons - “The machines cost £322,000 to buy second-hand and then refit - including £32,004 for low emission zone compliance, £19,035 for re-painting, £3,109.20 for signage, and £970.50 for the fitting of radios and CD players.”



CD players? So you can put Ride of the Valkyries on?


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I will take evens, can I put down 70k please


Certainly

For 70k I for one welcome our new PM. How lucky we were that the Tory membership were able to find such a sound chacter whose parentage is beyond question, rest of them were a right bunch of bastards


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 30, 2019)

Poi E said:


> CD players? So you can put Ride of the Valkyries on?



It would seem so.


----------



## marshall (May 30, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> I read that book too before he was an MP. I did wonder WTF he was thinking walking across Afghan during the US led invasion and at the height of the hunt for Bin Laden. He manages not to come over as a cunt though, especially when rescuing the dog.



So can we have him on the actual poll, then?  Rather than just 'Other'? Again, if only to bug the 'b'.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 30, 2019)

I held off voting on this poll, but have just cast my vote. Pob ftfw!


----------



## kebabking (May 30, 2019)

I think there's a few left to throw themselves into the ring - solid money on Penny Maudant to have a go...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 30, 2019)

kebabking said:


> I think there's a few left to throw themselves into the ring - solid money on Penny Maudant to have a go...


Rules say you need two proposers. There are what 300 Tory MPs. So theoretically 100 of them can stand. Loads more to go yet. Not having been heard of by anyone other than your immediate family appears to be no obstacle.


----------



## A380 (May 30, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Rory Stewart wrote a decent book about walking across Afghanistan (“The Places Inbetween”) just after the Taliban had been kicked from power. It’s readable, interesting, and he was nice to a dog which should endear him to half of Urban.
> 
> I read it before knowing he was a Tory MP.
> 
> I am of course only mentioning this to piss off killer b.


I read that in a hurry and thought it said Rod Stewart!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2019)

A380 said:


> I read that in a hurry and thought it said Rod Stewart!


rory stewart singing 'if you think I'm sexy', a dark thought


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 30, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Rules say you need two proposers.



Iain ‘dunked in Shite’ blew a gasket today saying it should be changed to at least 10 proposers


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Iain ‘dunked in Shite’ blew a gasket today saying it should be changed to at least 10 proposers


That rules him put for another run


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> rory stewart singing 'if you think I'm sexy', a dark thought


Maggie may would take on a different meaning


----------



## Nylock (May 30, 2019)

I voted BoJo the clown. As we are living in the age of stupid, this is not outside the realms of possibility. A significant amount of the tory grassroots see him as a charismatic maverick as opposed to the blundering, shambling disaster that everyone else knows him to be... Plus he's got some sympathy points from these dicks after pob-faced cunt knifed him during the last go-round...


----------



## andysays (May 31, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Rules say you need two proposers. There are what 300 Tory MPs. So theoretically 100 of them can stand. Loads more to go yet. *Not having been heard of by anyone other than your immediate family appears to be no obstacle*.


Mark Harper has obviously read your post and thought "I'm in!"


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 31, 2019)

Rory Stewart admits he smoked opium! 

I admit I am impressed with him being so honest, politicians tend to deny or refuse to comment when it comes to their past drug experiences.  



> A Tory leadership candidate has told Sky News he made a "very stupid mistake" to smoke opium while travelling in Iran.
> 
> The international development secretary confessed in an interview with the Daily Telegraph to taking a puff on an opium pipe 15 years ago at a wedding.
> Smoking opium in Iran was 'stupid mistake', PM hopeful Rory Stewart admits


----------



## Dogsauce (May 31, 2019)

12 have thrown their hat in so far, another four would make it 16 which would make it easier to structure the rounds when they film the Great British Cunt Off.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (May 31, 2019)

I  sometimes express my grudging admiration

For Macmillan and the days of One Nation

But Stewart  only seems alright

because the others are such shite

The important thing about Rory

is that he's still a fucking Tory


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 31, 2019)

Who hasn't had a bit of brown at a wedding


----------



## killer b (May 31, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Rory Stewart admits he smoked opium!
> 
> I admit I am impressed with him being so honest, politicians tend to deny or refuse to comment when it comes to their past drug experiences.


They dont, they usually just pretend they didn't enjoy it, as Stewart did. I guess he must mention it in his book or has been dining out on the story for a decade and it was going to come out anyway, so no point in denying.


----------



## andysays (Jun 2, 2019)

Unlucky for some, there's now thirteen candidates...

Sam Gyimah announces Tory leadership bid


----------



## Poi E (Jun 2, 2019)

whohe?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2019)

any more than this they'll have to run semi finals.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 2, 2019)

Surely a Tories Got Talent is the way to go.


----------



## Supine (Jun 2, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Surely a Tories Got Talent is the way to go.



It wouldn't be a long show


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2019)

how longs this televised debate going to be then, if you give every cunt ten minutes thats two hours straight away


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 2, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> how longs this televised debate going to be then, if you give every cunt ten minutes thats two hours straight away



The TV debates will only feature the two finalists, that go forward to the membership to vote on.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> The TV debates will only feature the two finalists, that go forward to the membership to vote on.



shame, two more candidates and they had enough for a 15-to-1 style knockout quiz


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 2, 2019)

Not had time to keep up with this so apologies for what is probably a stupid question. I'd always assumed Johnson was so unpopular among his peers that he'd never make it onto the ballot. Is that really not the case?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 2, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> Not had time to keep up with this so apologies for what is probably a stupid question. I'd always assumed Johnson was so unpopular among his peers that he'd never make it onto the ballot. Is that really not the case?









Anything can happen.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> Not had time to keep up with this so apologies for what is probably a stupid question. I'd always assumed Johnson was so unpopular among his peers that he'd never make it onto the ballot. Is that really not the case?



It's not about his peers, as far as I recall. It's about the 100,000-odd geriatric fucks who form the membership of the Conservative and Unionist Party of Great Britain and Northern Ireland. You know, the sort of mostly braindead cunts who think that Johnson is a thoroughly good chap, who is more sinned against, than sinning.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 2, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's not about his peers, as far as I recall. It's about the 100,000-odd geriatric fucks who form the membership of the Conservative and Unionist Party of Great Britain and Northern Ireland. You know, the sort of mostly braindead cunts who think that Johnson is a thoroughly good chap, who is more sinned against, than sinning.


TCJ's peers are the 'gate-keepers' of the election process, though. The PCP whittle down to just 2 candidates that are put to the braindead cunts.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 2, 2019)

That's why I stuck a tenner on raabe. If it was just down to members alone it would be Johnson. Or fucking Rees mogg


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 2, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> Not had time to keep up with this so apologies for what is probably a stupid question. I'd always assumed Johnson was so unpopular among his peers that he'd never make it onto the ballot. Is that really not the case?



Think that would be the case if they weren't so fucking desperate. They will have their mind on who can actually win an election.


----------



## Supine (Jun 2, 2019)

Has Mogg stuck his top hat in the ring yet?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 2, 2019)

Supine said:


> Has Mogg stuck his top hat in the ring yet?



It's in Boris' ring.


----------



## not a trot (Jun 2, 2019)

Supine said:


> Has Mogg stuck his top hat in the ring yet?



No, but Larry the moggy is still considering standing.


----------



## tim (Jun 2, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's in Boris' ring.



He got Nanny to grease it with quail fat first


----------



## Poi E (Jun 2, 2019)

"...because the teddy bear tied to the grill of a bin lorry that is Boris Johnson..."

fair comment on the contenders Wee Ginger Dug


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2019)

Mogg strikes me as someone who likes sniping from the sidelines, rather than taking any responsibility.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 2, 2019)

stavros said:


> Mogg strikes me as someone who likes sniping from the sidelines, rather than taking any responsibility.


Quite possibly his only redeeming feature.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 2, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Quite possibly his only redeeming feature.


That and his mortality.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 2, 2019)

First time I ever heard of Rees mogg was on here about ten years ago, somebody posted this photo and said he went door knocking with his nanny in tow. Remember thinking how otherworldly he was, a fucking pantomime relic. 

Mad that he's now fairly mainstream and probably has the strongest grassroots support of any tory


----------



## tim (Jun 2, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> That and his mortality.




Inspired by seeing "The Boys from Brazil" as a teenager, he has been taking steps to overcome that challenge.


----------



## Supine (Jun 2, 2019)

tim said:


>



Looks like wearing a suit badly is genetic


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 2, 2019)

I don't want to hate any kids but fucking hell this makes it difficult


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 2, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> First time I ever heard of Rees mogg was on here about ten years ago, somebody posted this photo and said he went door knocking with his nanny in tow. Remember thinking how otherworldly he was, a fucking pantomime relic.
> 
> Mad that he's now fairly mainstream and probably has the strongest grassroots support of any tory



To be a contrarian in the fully socially liberalised 21st century you have to be excessively straight-laced, traditional to the point of parody. Going against the grain, sticking it to the new man. That’s the game here.


----------



## tim (Jun 2, 2019)

Supine said:


> Looks like wearing a suit badly is genetic




That's more to do with being dressed by the same nanny.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 2, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I don't want to hate any kids but fucking hell this makes it difficult


Kind of abusive to make the kid like that.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 2, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Kind of abusive to make the kid like that.


Didn't he brag that he'd never changed a nappy even though he has five kids or something, he's an arsehole


----------



## Riklet (Jun 2, 2019)

Maybe they will all fight eachother to the death over who gets to become chief of the parasite horde.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 2, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Didn't he brag that he'd never changed a nappy even though he has five kids or something, he's an arsehole



Six. Don't forget Sictus or whatever its called.


----------



## andysays (Jun 3, 2019)

Mogg was never likely to stand, TBH, that's never been his role in the party.

I see that James Brokenshire had weighed in to say that some of those who have put themselves forward should withdraw before nominations close, and that the 1922 is considering changing the rules so that leadership candidates need more than two nominators in future.

"Natural party of government"...


----------



## andysays (Jun 4, 2019)

James Cleverly has withdrawn, so we're back down to a round dozen


----------



## andysays (Jun 4, 2019)

Tory leadership contest: Rule change proposed to limit candidates


> Senior backbench Conservative MPs have recommended that the party change its leadership contest rules to limit the number of candidates. The 1922 Committee has suggested increasing the number of MP nominations needed from two to eight.





> Candidates will then need to win 5% of votes (16 MPs) in the first ballot and 10% (32 MPs) in the second. The changes - proposed amid criticism about the high number standing so far - will be considered by the party later. One member of the 1922's executive told BBC political correspondent Chris Mason that a decision would be made at about 17:00 BST on Tuesday


If I've understood this correctly, these changes, if approved, would apply to the contest to choose May's successor, because her resignation doesn't take effect until next Friday


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 4, 2019)

andysays said:


> ... her resignation doesn't take effect until next Friday



This Friday.


----------



## andysays (Jun 4, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> This Friday.


Yeah, Friday 7th.

The point is that as she hasn't actually resigned yet, the leadership contest hasn't officially begun so they can still tinker with the rules.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 6, 2019)

Fresh Tory leadership row as Dominic Raab suggests he could shut down Parliament to secure Brexit


----------



## Poi E (Jun 6, 2019)

Unbelievable to think that moron worked for Linklaters, a magic circle law firm. Heaven help any clients he did work for.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 6, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> This Friday.


we're down to tomorrow now


gentlegreen said:


> Fresh Tory leadership row as Dominic Raab suggests he could shut down Parliament to secure Brexit


This is a man who clearly realises he is an outsider and is getting desperate to stand out as the most Brexity in the belief (sadly probably true) that MORE BREXIT !! is what the rubes are crying out for.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Unbelievable to think that moron worked for Linklaters, a magic circle law firm. Heaven help any clients he did work for.


yeh well it sounds like he thinks he can still pull a rabbit out of a hat


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 6, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> Fresh Tory leadership row as Dominic Raab suggests he could shut down Parliament to secure Brexit


This is actually a good read well worth the trouble, they are all trying to set our their stands,
Hunt is selling the "I am a businessman and dealmaker" schtick (Hey it worked for Trump)
Gove is trying to present himself as May but with a backbone
Stewart is definitely making a pitch for the rational Tories (on to a loser there)
Hancock is just shit stirring in the hope that enough of it will stick to everyone else
Raab is desperate and going for the crazy vote.

My preferred means of running this contest would be to lock the lot up with half a dozen starving rabid Rottweilers and see what happens 
I suspect the actual contest may be just as entertaining.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 6, 2019)

Leadsom has been sticking the knife in - she's saying that all this 'close parliament and wait for the clock to tick down' stuff was explored long ago, the parliamentary legal bods kicked into touch after about half a seconds consideration and that _everyone in cabinet - _and the party outside, knew that it was a compete non-starter.

Raab seems to be getting labeled as the _Mr Thickie _candidate.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 6, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Leadsom has been sticking the knife in - she's saying that all this 'close parliament and wait for the clock to tick down' stuff was explored long ago, the parliamentary legal bods kicked into touch after about half a seconds consideration and that _everyone in cabinet - _and the party outside, knew that it was a compete non-starter.
> 
> Raab seems to be getting labeled as the _Mr Thickie _candidate.


When mother loathsome calls you thick!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Celyn (Jun 8, 2019)

I bet Larry indulges in a bit of catnip on occasion.


----------



## A380 (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 8, 2019)

Celyn said:


> I bet Larry indulges in a bit of catnip on occasion.


----------



## Ming (Jun 8, 2019)

Celyn said:


> I bet Larry indulges in a bit of catnip on occasion.


Christ. They’re all at it (have we phase jumped into an alternative reality directed by Chris Morris?).


----------



## brogdale (Jun 8, 2019)

A380 said:


> View attachment 173666


Missing mother Loathsome's marijuana 'mistake'


----------



## hash tag (Jun 9, 2019)

It's turning into a real Spartacus moment. Makes me ashamed to have done drugs.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 9, 2019)

The tabloids are having a field day with some of their headlines/photo captions, two I remember from the paper review - 'The race for high office' & 'The drug cabinet'.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 9, 2019)

Showtime...ready for the cameras in 5, 4, 3, 2.....


----------



## brogdale (Jun 9, 2019)

Class A warrior.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 9, 2019)

Who do people think are going to get to last round? I would guess the MP votes will coalesce around a Brexit candidate vs a "sensible" unity option. 

I think Johnson or Raab - vs - Stewart or Hunt. 
Johnson and Stewart can point to some evidence that they are popular amongst the wider electorate - so that could be the most likely two. But there always a strong possibility that Johnson will crash out as a result of him fucking up or shit being dug up on him.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 9, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> rory stewart singing 'if you think I'm sexy', a dark thought



While attending an Iranian wedding!


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> Who do people think are going to get to last round? I would guess the MP votes will coalesce around a Brexit candidate vs a "sensible" unity option.
> 
> I think Johnson or Raab - vs - Stewart or Hunt.
> Johnson and Stewart can point to some evidence that they are popular amongst the wider electorate - so that could be the most likely two. But there always a strong possibility that Johnson will crash out as a result of him fucking up or shit being dug up on him.



Johnson vs Hunt perhaps, and as you say some incredible scoop will do for Johnson when it is down to two.  Stewart I think is positioning himself to be the "I told you so" candidate next time around.  As for Raab, I'd be amazed if they ever let him get anywhere near a two horse race to be PM.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 9, 2019)

i think any dirt on johnson will be utilised before it gets to the final round. As for Raab - id say hes the strongest brexit candidate after johnson - so maybe you should prepare to be amazed!


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> Who do people think are going to get to last round? I would guess the MP votes will coalesce around a Brexit candidate vs a "sensible" unity option.
> 
> I think Johnson or Raab - vs - Stewart or Hunt.


Absolutely no way Stewart will make the last two. At the moment he will be struggling to make it past the first round.

EDIT: Should have said struggling to get on the ballot_ for_ the first round.


----------



## andysays (Jun 9, 2019)

In order to get to the final round where the members vote, any candidate is going to need declared support from their fellow MPs, including candidates who drop out or are eliminated along the way. I think a lot depends on who can demonstrate early on that they're able to do this.

Ruth Davidson backing Sajid Javid for Tory leader
Not saying this story in itself makes Javid a likely winner, but this is the sort of thing any serious contender needs to be getting soon if they're to get some momentum behind them.

I also think there's likely to be an "anyone but Boris" factor, and it will be interesting to see how that works out and who benefits from it.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 9, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Absolutely no way Stewart will make the last two. At the moment he will be struggling to make it past the first round.
> 
> EDIT: Should have said struggling to get on the ballot_ for_ the first round.



why? im not following it in intense detail - but he seems to have a lot of support from media, fresh face etc etc. so clearly being talked up.


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> i think any dirt on johnson will be utilised before it gets to the final round. As for Raab - id say hes the strongest brexit candidate after johnson - so maybe you should prepare to be amazed!



Perhaps, though the cynics among them would probably recognise that the membership will probably expect it to be a Johnson vs anti-Johnson candidate and so hold on to what they have until that happens, especially given what happened to Gove last time around when he helped deny the membership a vote. 

Raab though is horrifying - a very clever man who has very little actual experience of even the type of work that they do, never mind actual work, and his record as an MP and a minister was hardly stellar even before he found intolerable something he'd helped negotiate.  Running as he is on his record as an international lawyer is not going to impress that many people given that vote, nor that it was for a grand total of six years and ended thirteen years ago (the fact that the one example he cites is maritime security agreements post 9/11 should suggest the level at which he operated).

I know we live in a time where such creatures increasingly find themselves leading countries, but surely even the Tory Party would balk at putting in charge someone who would try and close Parliament then try and fight a general election afterwards.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> why? im not following it in intense detail - but he seems to have a lot of support from media, fresh face etc etc. so clearly being talked up.


Rules summarised here. You need 8 MPs to back your nomination to even put your hat in the ring


> Announcing the rule changes, the party said candidates must declare at least eight nominations from fellow Conservative MPs by Monday in a move that will knock out some of the lesser known hopefuls.


Then for the ballots themselves


> All candidates will then need the votes of 17 Conservative MPs – at least 5% of the parliamentary party – to stay in the first round ballot and at least 33 – or 10% of Tory MPs– to stay in the second round of voting.



At the moment Stewart has 5 nominations. He might manage to pick up some of Gyimah's (who will not get on the ballot) and get over the line but for all his support in the media his support within the party is very marginal.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 9, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> why? im not following it in intense detail - but he seems to have a lot of support from media, fresh face etc etc. so clearly being talked up.



The impression I get is that he makes the the 'average' Tory MP look more than a bit crap - even his drug taking is exotic - they think he's very capable as a minister, good at communicating, massively intelligent, and that basically they won't get a look in in a Stewart government because he regards them (correctly), as a bunch of inept no-marks who shouldn't be allowed near lace up shoes.

The others won't employ the really bright backbenchers, so it gives the more _average _backbenchers a chance at a ministerial slot....


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2019)

Gyimah, Stewart, Leadsom, McVey and Harper are all pretty much no-hopers, they are likely to either not get enough support to get onto the ballot or pull out tomorrow. Even if one or two of them do make it onto the ballot they will go in the first round.
Hancock will make the ballot but I can't see him progressing that far, maybe pulling out after round one and throwing his support behind another candidate.

The real contest is between Johnson, Gove, Hunt, Raab and Javid.


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> The real contest is between Johnson, Gove, Hunt, Raab and Javid.



Christ.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 9, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Rules summarised here. You need 8 MPs to back your nomination to even put your hat in the ring
> 
> Then for the ballots themselves
> 
> ...



ah - ok. didn't realise he didnt even have the nominations yet. Johnson vs Hunt then.


----------



## Benjy1992 (Jun 9, 2019)

Sadly I think it will be Boris. 

God help us all if it is.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 9, 2019)

Whoever wins, some dealers are going to clean up on the decision day


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 9, 2019)

hash tag said:


> It's turning into a real Spartacus moment.


It certainly seems to be the official party line.


----------



## gosub (Jun 9, 2019)

Harry Smiles said:


> Whoever wins, some dealers are going to clean up on the decision day


Hoover up surely


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 9, 2019)

gosub said:


> Hoover up surely



Snorting with laughter here!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 9, 2019)

All this Tory drug stuff has got me wondering about the class of drugs (as in social not criminal) - it's all quite middle class, coke (not exclusively obviously but accepted amongst the chattering types), weed at uni, smoking opium on foreign travels, a fucking cannabis lassi (!?) while being a backpacking cunt. Probably no real impact on any of their political careers (maybe Gove but only because he looks sneaky).

Wonder what it would have been if one of them admitted to years of crack? Mind you even that has been gentrified hasn't it, nothing is sacred


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 9, 2019)

I want politicians who spent three years between the age of 12 and 15 huffing lighter gas, something relatable


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 9, 2019)

gosub said:


> Hoover up surely


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 9, 2019)

All this 'I deeply regret what happened' pontificating unsettles me. I tend to assume politicians who've admitted to taking drugs in their past then want to go the extra mile when leader to ensure the archaic drug laws aren't softened at all.


----------



## marshall (Jun 9, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> ah - ok. didn't realise he didnt even have the nominations yet. Johnson vs Hunt then.



Apparently he does have the 8 nominations needed to enter, and is just a few short of the 17 required to get through the first round. (Source: Independent). 

Probably too long a shot, but might be a bit of a grower.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 9, 2019)

Gove now 16/1!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 9, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Gove now 16/1!


What was he before BeakGate?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 9, 2019)

S☼I said:


> What was he before BeakGate?



Think I posted him at 9/2


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 9, 2019)

Yep, 9/2 ten days ago. Some bookies now offering 20/1! Boris back to odds on 4/9


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 173723


This has been around for a few years and its my favourite thing on the internet


----------



## MrSki (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 10, 2019)

Johnson planning to piss away 9.6 billion on raising the higher tax threshold from 50k to 80k if he gets the job. Handy for example if you were someone earning say £79,468 per year working as an MP. Definitely not bribery.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 10, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Johnson planning to piss away 9.6 billion on raising the higher tax threshold from 50k to 80k if he gets the job. Handy for example if you were someone earning say £79,468 per year working as an MP. Definitely not bribery.



Don't think its a winner as a manifesto pledge though.  It will cost the Tories votes.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 10, 2019)

toblerone3 said:


> Don't think its a winner as a manifesto pledge though.  It will cost the Tories votes.


Yeah I think he's seen the Gove VAT thing and just rushed it out, even if he drops it (if he wins) it'll be pushed by labour at an election


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 10, 2019)

It's the sort of thing you'd expect an established Tory PM with a parliamentary majority to announce


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 10, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Johnson planning to piss away 9.6 billion on raising the higher tax threshold from 50k to 80k if he gets the job. Handy for example if you were someone earning say £79,468 per year working as an MP. Definitely not bribery.



He intends to pay for it by upping NI, so the poorest  will pay most for it.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> He intends to pay for it by upping NI, so the poorest  will pay most for it.


Shocker


----------



## Libertad (Jun 10, 2019)

Benjy1992 said:


> Sadly I think it will be Boris.



You're on first name terms?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 10, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> He intends to pay for it by upping NI, so the poorest  will pay most for it.


From a moral point of view, cunt. From a political point of view, stupid cunt.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 10, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> From a moral point of view, cunt. From a political point of view, stupid cunt.


Makes complete sense for a psychopath appealing to a self-selecting cohorts selectorate of fellow psychopaths to promise regressive moon-on-a-stick stuff.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 10, 2019)

Johnson proves himself, yet again, the self-centred chancer and bell-end we all know he is.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jun 10, 2019)

Here is who did what, from the Guardian:

_Boris Johnson
Appearing on Have I Got News For You in 2005, Johnson said: “I think I was once given cocaine, but I sneezed and so it did not go up my nose. In fact, I may have been doing icing sugar.”
However, in a GQ interview in 2007, the Tory leadership frontrunner admitted to trying cocaine and cannabis at university, saying it “achieved no pharmacological, psychotropic or any other effect on me whatsoever”.

Jeremy Hunt
The foreign secretary told the Times: “I think I had a cannabis lassi when I went backpacking through India”. He added: “That is almost as naughty as wheat fields,” referring to Theresa May’s widely ridiculed answer when she was asked about the naughtiest thing she’s ever done.

Andrea Leadsom
Responding to the revelations of Gove’s drug-taking, Leadsom said she had smoked cannabis at university, but had never done it since. “I have never taken cocaine or class A drugs,” she said, adding: “Everyone is entitled to a private life before becoming an MP.”

Dominic Raab
Raab, who had already admitted taking cannabis as a student, said: “At university, I tried cannabis, not very often as I was into sport. It was a mistake, particularly the more I know now about the link between it and mental health issues.
“But it was a long time ago and was particularly few and far between and I have never taken cocaine or any class A drugs.”

Sajid Javid
Javid said he had never taken “any soft or hard drugs”. He told Sky: “Anyone that takes class A drugs needs to think about that supply chain that comes, let’s say, from Colombia to Chelsea, and the number of lives that are destroyed along the way.”

Rory Stewart
Stewart told the Telegraph last week he had smoked opium in Afghanistan at a wedding. “I was invited into the house, the opium pipe was passed around at a wedding,” he said, adding that the family may have been so poor that they put very little opium into the pipe.

Matt Hancock
A source close to Hancock told the Telegraph he had “tried cannabis a few times as a student but has not taken any illicit drugs since”.

Esther McVey
McVey told ITV she had never taken any class A drugs. “I have never taken any class A drugs, but have I tried some pot? Yes I have. When I was much younger.”

Mark Harper
The former chief whip said had not taken “drugs or any illegal substances”, but added he did think it was fair for candidates to be the next prime minister to answer questions about any past illegal activity.

Sam Gyimah
The former universities minister has denied taking any drugs. “Lots of calls from journos today on personal drug use,” he tweeted. “Not my vice, never has been.”_

All this 'I dabbled, I tried it once, it had no effect and so on' doesn't tally with my experience. Either people did smoke dope, quite a lot, or they didn't, at all. Andrea Leadsom studied Political Science at Warwick in the early 80s. I should think dope was not unusual. At least she had the sense to say that she smoked cannabis at university and none of the hedging about not inhaling or any such bollocks.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 10, 2019)

Hmmm, maybe I would have thought there are enough Conservative party members that realise that however much they may be in favour of it personally this is a pretty stupid line to take electorally. Gove's idea to reform VAT would give similar benefits while having better political PR. 

Considering that speaks first thinks later is viewed as one of Johnson's failings not sure how this counteracts that. He'd have done better just to keep to his tactic of saying FA.


----------



## andysays (Jun 10, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Johnson planning to piss away 9.6 billion on raising the higher tax threshold from 50k to 80k if he gets the job. Handy for example if you were someone earning say £79,468 per year working as an MP. Definitely not bribery.


And he will be using the money set aside to pay for a No Deal Brexit apparently, while simultaneously bragging about how he would be happy to leave with No Deal. 

I'd like to see *that *on the side of a bus.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2019)

andysays said:


> And he will be using the money set aside to pay for a No Deal Brexit apparently, while simultaneously bragging about how he would be happy to leave with No Deal.
> 
> I'd like to see *that *on the side of a bus.


i'd like to see him under a bus


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2019)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Here is who did what, from the Guardian:
> 
> _Boris Johnson
> Appearing on Have I Got News For You in 2005, Johnson said: “I think I was once given cocaine, but I sneezed and so it did not go up my nose. In fact, I may have been doing icing sugar.”
> However, in a GQ interview in 2007, the Tory leadership frontrunner admitted to trying cocaine and cannabis at university, saying it “achieved no pharmacological, psychotropic or any other effect on me whatsoever”._


in other words he was stung


----------



## andysays (Jun 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i'd like to see him under a bus


I'd like to see him run over by a bus with his own campaign promises on the side


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2019)

andysays said:


> I'd like to see him run over by a bus with his own campaign promises on the side


ideally, yes, but in its absence any bus will do


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 10, 2019)

marshall said:


> Apparently he does have the 8 nominations needed to enter, and is just a few short of the 17 required to get through the first round. (Source: Independent).
> 
> Probably too long a shot,* but might be a bit of a grower*.



More shocking drug revelations?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 10, 2019)

Nobody ever says ‘I tried burglary once’ or ‘I did a stabbing once but it didn’t do anything for me’. Maybe crooks are missing a valid line of defence here.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 10, 2019)

Boris Johnson faces backlash over plan to cut tax for high earners as senior Tory issues no-deal warning - follow live

It seems to me they are sabotaging themselves, maybe no one wants the leadership, or to deal with Brexit, but I doubt any of them are that smart


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jun 10, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Nobody ever says ‘I tried burglary once’ or ‘I did a stabbing once but it didn’t do anything for me’. Maybe crooks are missing a valid line of defence here.



'Yes, I was the Peterborough Poisoner but everyone is entitled to a private life before becoming an MP'


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 10, 2019)

What illegal drugs have the Tory leadership contenders taken?







*Let's see how many of them demand "more stop and search" to deal with drugs-related crimes.*​


----------



## gosub (Jun 10, 2019)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Here is who did what, from the Guardian:
> 
> _Boris Johnson
> Appearing on Have I Got News For You in 2005, Johnson said: “I think I was once given cocaine, but I sneezed and so it did not go up my nose. In fact, I may have been doing icing sugar.”
> ...



how the fuck did all these people who are all roughly tail end of 40's not manage to come across MDMA in the early 90s?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2019)

i think rory stewart's opium beats all the others hands down on the grounds of novelty if nothing else


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 10, 2019)

gosub said:


> how the fuck did all these people who are all roughly tail end of 40's not manage to come across MDMA in the early 90s?


Maybe it would have been better for everyone if they had


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 10, 2019)

It’s a good advert for not taking drugs, isn’t it? None of these substances are cooler by association with the likes of Esther McVey.


----------



## gosub (Jun 10, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s a good advert for not taking drugs, isn’t it? None of these substances are cooler by association with the likes of Esther McVey.


Yes and no.  Didn't take drugs to be cool. Various types of off my tits can be rather pleasurable.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm sure that we can all agree on how sympathetic we feel about McVey's launch being trashed by the ranting Francois lookalikee


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 10, 2019)

eatmorecheese said:


> Maybe it would have been better for everyone if they had


Dunno, see Paul Staines


----------



## Winot (Jun 10, 2019)

eatmorecheese said:


> Maybe it would have been better for everyone if they had



“Imagine the world’s leaders on pills”.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 10, 2019)

brogdale said:


> I'm sure that we can all agree on how sympathetic we feel about McVey's launch being trashed by the ranting Francois lookalikee




I wonder what will be the first thing she enacts, if by chance, (I truly hope not) McVey gets the job?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 10, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Dunno, see Paul Staines


Yeah, chemically induced empathy is no empathy at all really


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 10, 2019)

Winot said:


> “Imagine the world’s leaders on pills”.



I’d prefer them on IVs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> I’d prefer them on IVs.


i'd prefer them on scaffolds


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i'd prefer them on scaffolds



You eternal optimist you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> You eternal optimist you.


we only have to be lucky once...


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jun 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> we only have to be lucky once...


Pickman's model  would like a hung parliament.

(runs and hides from pedants)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2019)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Pickman's model  would like a hung parliament.
> 
> (runs and hides from pedants)


i'm sure one will be along shortly to quibble with you


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2019)

the long stretch parliament


----------



## andysays (Jun 10, 2019)

Apparently there's no truth to the rumours that the Conservatives are to adopt _Cocaine Blues _as their party theme tune


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 10, 2019)

andysays said:


> Apparently there's no truth to the rumours that the Conservatives are to adopt _Cocaine Blues _as their party theme tune


Blue Lines


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jun 10, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> the long stretch parliament



The bump parliament


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 10, 2019)

I think they will say and admit to anything to appear slightly interesting and normal.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 10, 2019)

If only it was a good old-fashioned fight to the death to choose the leader.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 10, 2019)

Hard to  picture a worse bunch of cunts eyeing the prize right now, but Dominic Raab is definitely next level. He has the look of a psycho in him. His face just gives me the chills.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 10, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Hard to  picture a worse bunch of cunts eyeing the prize right now, but Dominic Raab is definitely next level. He has the look of a psycho in him. His face just gives me the chills.





That muscle-memory 'smile'


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 10, 2019)

Jacob Rees Mogadon

Look, I only said that to turn the page to get rid of those god awful pictures on the previous page. Can people stop posting pics of Gove ffs.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 10, 2019)

brogdale said:


> That muscle-memory 'smile'



Pure evil.


----------



## Winot (Jun 10, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Hard to  picture a worse bunch of cunts eyeing the prize right now, but Dominic Raab is definitely next level. He has the look of a psycho in him. His face just gives me the chills.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 10, 2019)

Meanwhile every time Gove comes on all I can see is Pob


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Jacob Rees Mogadon
> 
> Look, I only said that to turn the page to get rid of those god awful pictures on the previous page. Can people stop posting pics of Gove ffs.


i tried to look for a picture of mg that might cheer you up, but to no avail


----------



## MrSki (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## gosub (Jun 10, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s a good advert for not taking drugs, isn’t it? None of these substances are cooler by association with the likes of Esther McVey.





gosub said:


> Yes and no.  Didn't take drugs to be cool. Various types of off my tits can be rather pleasurable.



Only just read These Tory leadership rivals are delusional – and drugs have nothing to do with it | Suzanne Moore . But spot on.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i tried to look for a picture of mg that might cheer you up, but to no avail
> 
> View attachment 173811


----------



## chilango (Jun 10, 2019)

Rory Stewart said about Boris Johnson "I think I am the only person who can beat him. We are facing a very, very fundamental choice"...yeah between two fucking Old Etonians.


----------



## gosub (Jun 10, 2019)

chilango said:


> Rory Stewart said about Boris Johnson "I think I am the only person who can beat him. We are facing a very, very fundamental choice"...yeah between two fucking Old Etonians.


Rory Stewart: the outsider running to replace May as party leader... and as the UK's next PM


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 10, 2019)

If Willem Dafoe and Tim 'Nice-But-Dim' had an extramarital love child.


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2019)

Is it too late for the Rees Mogg nanny to enter the race?


----------



## kebabking (Jun 10, 2019)

stavros said:


> Is it too late for the Rees Mogg nanny to enter the race?



Yup.

He thinks himself as the kingmaker. He has no interest - as we can see from how he's interacted with May over Brexit - in dealing with realities and compromise, he's the high priest, not the PM.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 10, 2019)

So one of Johnson/Gove/Hunt/Javid then. Gove might get pushed out over the drug thing, could be Johnson vs Hunt as last two. Christ. Hunt would be May mk2, Johnson would be a fucking clown show. Might be worth stocking up on tinned food again...


----------



## MrSki (Jun 10, 2019)

Looks like Johnson will have more questions to answer when he re-appears in public. 

Natalie Rowe is making waves.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 11, 2019)

I doubt they got many complaints about the subtitling error


----------



## MrSki (Jun 11, 2019)

Andrea Leadsom is running a highly professional campaign.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 11, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Andrea Leadsom is running a highly professional campaign.


Her team's ploy would appear to have been surrounding her with a group of people who could make her look relatively intelligent.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 11, 2019)

S☼I said:


>




For this reason, it has to be Mr Hunt. Imagine how many times this slip would occur if he were PM


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 11, 2019)

hash tag said:


> For this reason, it has to be Mr Hunt. Imagine how many times this slip would occur if he were PM



Trump will be confused as to where to grab him.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 11, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Her team's ploy would appear to have been surrounding her with a group of people who could make her look relatively intelligent.



That's the Lobby correspondent's lunch, rather than an election thing I think.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 11, 2019)

Not new I know, but Johnson called out again for his Burka comments, yet no one seems to care so much about this in comparison to labour and antisemitism 
BBC News - Conservative Party accused of 'fundamental failure' over Islamophobia
Tories accused of 'failure' over Islamophobia


----------



## killer b (Jun 11, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Looks like Johnson will have more questions to answer when he re-appears in public.
> 
> Natalie Rowe is making waves.



Natalie Rowe has been mouthing off about this for months with zero traction outside the more breathless fringes of social media. It's nothing.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 11, 2019)

leadership candidate tries to score some catnip

Tory leadership hopeful strokes Larry the cat


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 11, 2019)

i think johnson has got it - mainly cos the other brexit candidates are even more vile (raab - mc vey) and they would be picking up the baton should johnson fail and tory mps would rather have him then them.


----------



## xenon (Jun 11, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> i think johnson has got it - mainly cos the other brexit candidates are even more vile (raab - mc vey) and they would be picking up the baton should johnson fail and tory mps would rather have him then them.



They’re all freaks.


----------



## FiFi (Jun 11, 2019)

xenon said:


> They’re all freaks.


Well quite, however it seems there is a very shallow pool for the eligible voters in this election to fish in. The rest of us are only allowed to watch in horror


----------



## MrSki (Jun 11, 2019)

killer b said:


> Natalie Rowe has been mouthing off about this for months with zero traction outside the more breathless fringes of social media. It's nothing.


Maybe but Johnson has been hiding away from questions for a long time & maybe after Gove he might get more of a grilling.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 12, 2019)

Just leave this ere in case you've not seen it. I knew I'd seen Rory before.


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Maybe but Johnson has been hiding away from questions for a long time & maybe after Gove he might get more of a grilling.


Everyone knows he's a racist already. No-one who is going to vote for him cares.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 12, 2019)

There's quite an obsession with the candidates' appearance, and ugly-shaming, on this thread.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 12, 2019)

teuchter said:


> There's quite an obsession with the candidates' appearance, and ugly-shaming, on this thread.


I will never stop pointing out the other worldliness of Tories and posh people, not arsed. They look weird they are weird


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 12, 2019)

Either too much chin or not enough chin


----------



## teuchter (Jun 12, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I will never stop pointing out the other worldliness of Tories and posh people, not arsed. They look weird they are weird


Might as well go ahead and apply some sexism, racism, homophobia or other bigotry too, if you are giving yourself a free pass when it's tories.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 12, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Might as well go ahead and apply some sexism, racism, homophobia or other bigotry too, if you are giving yourself a free pass when it's tories.


No


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Might as well go ahead and apply some sexism, racism, homophobia or other bigotry too, if you are giving yourself a free pass when it's tories.


No, I think we'll manage to keep it in proportion.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2019)

.


----------



## klang (Jun 12, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> .


I'm glad you spotted it.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 12, 2019)

Wilf said:


> No, I think we'll manage to keep it in proportion.


Either you think it's OK to make comments about people's personal appearance, when it's not relevant to the matter in hand, or you don't.

You'll all make light of the issue, just like people used to make light of racism or sexism.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2019)

Boris Johnson refuses to say if he has taken cocaine, despite previous admissions

so that's a yes then


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Boris Johnson refuses to say if he has taken cocaine, despite previous admissions
> 
> so that's a yes then


not only a yes, but a yes, _yes_, YES


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 12, 2019)

Rory Stewart seems to be vaguely human in a sort of Eton tory kind of way so that's him fucked. Gove seems to have acquired a reputation (deserved or not) for competency so that counts him out.  Harper's mum wouldn't be able to recognise him in an ID parade so bye bye Mark and the same probably goes for Halfcock.  The party has realised that thinking they have Thatcher mark II was a mistake so Lothsome is done for.  No one is taking Mcvey seriously and it sounds like Lorraine Kelly has the dirt so she's a gonner.  Even if he get's down to the last two I can't see the rank and file accepting a Muslim as leader so Javid's wasting his time.

That just leaves Johnson, Raab, and Cunt.  

It's going to be Johnson isn't it?  This utterly fucked idea of Johnson as Chairman rather than CEO just shows how desperate they are.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Rory Stewart seems to be vaguely human in a sort of Eton tory kind of way so that's him fucked. Gove seems to have acquired a reputation (deserved or not) for competency so that counts him out.  Harper's mum wouldn't be able to recognise him in an ID parade so bye bye Mark and the same probably goes for Halfcock.  The party has realised that thinking they have Thatcher mark II was a mistake so Lothsome is done for.  No one is taking Mcvey seriously and it sounds like Lorraine Kelly has the dirt so she's a gonner.  Even if he get's down to the last two I can't see the rank and file accepting a Muslim as leader so Javid's wasting his time.
> 
> That just leaves Johnson, Raab, and Cunt.
> 
> It's going to be Johnson isn't it?  This utterly fucked idea of Johnson as Chairman rather than CEO just shows how desperate they are.


it's a shit sandwich for tea no matter who gets in


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Either you think it's OK to make comments about people's personal appearance, when it's not relevant to the matter in hand, or you don't.
> 
> You'll all make light of the issue, just like people used to make light of racism or sexism.


No, I don't think focusing on someone's appearance is a good road though, splitting hairs, the thing Wookey posted at the top is a _lookalike_ thing (not entirely, but slightly different). But where to draw the line, I dunno. To take Donald Trump as an example, I don't get too het up about the various images posted about his orange tan or flyaway hair. I don't get too het up because he's a racist, accused of multiple sexual assaults and a political monster. And if that makes me a hypocrite, I'll live with it. But as to your comment on that being akin to making light of racism or sexism... No.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (Jun 12, 2019)

What happens when your 'launch' coincides with PMQs?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2019)

the question they booed was Beth Rigby asking about the shit he's talked about muslims.


----------



## andysays (Jun 12, 2019)

Douglas Carswell, "the only person ever to be elected as a UKIP MP", has come out in support of Johnson (BBC)


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 12, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> the question they booed was Beth Rigby asking about the shit he's talked about muslims.



No endemic Islamaphobia here squire. Nothing to see, move along.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 12, 2019)

It’s a race to the bottom here innit. How the fuck did we let these people get a taste of power


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2019)

andysays said:


> Douglas Carswell, "the only person ever to be elected as a UKIP MP", has come out in support of Johnson (BBC)


As far as I can tell, Dougie is now neither in UKIP or the Brexit lot. He's that rare thing, an _Independent Swivel Eyed Loon_.

Hang on, *checks with teuchter*, is _swivel eyed loon_ okay?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 12, 2019)

Wilf said:


> No, I don't think focusing on someone's appearance is a good road though, splitting hairs, the thing Wookey posted at the top is a _lookalike_ thing (not entirely, but slightly different). But where to draw the line, I dunno. To take Donald Trump as an example, I don't get too het up about the various images posted about his orange tan or flyaway hair. I don't get too het up because he's a racist, accused of multiple sexual assaults and a political monster. And if that makes me a hypocrite, I'll live with it. But as to your comment on that being akin to making light of racism or sexism... No.


But you'd not go along with insults directed at Mugabe on the basis of his skin colour, and yes, I understand why that's not entirely equivalent to making fun of Trump's orangeness. A post a few pages back focused on Rory Stewart's teeth, with reference to the Harry Enfield "nice-but-dim" stereotype, one that associates stupidity with a particular facial feature. Not helpful to anyone who has that appearance through no choice of their own. Best just to stay away from anything to do with insulting or lampooning people based on things like facial features I think.


----------



## andysays (Jun 12, 2019)

Wilf said:


> As far as I can tell, Dougie is now neither in UKIP or the Brexit lot. He's that rare thing, an _Independent Swivel Eyed Loon_.
> 
> Hang on, *checks with teuchter*, is _swivel eyed loon_ okay?


I think the point he's seeking to make is that he reckons Johnson could gain the support of the sort of people who elected him. Whether that's true or relevant remains to be seen.

That's a jaw droppingly insensitive comment about swivel eyes, BTW


----------



## teuchter (Jun 12, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Hang on, *checks with teuchter*, is _swivel eyed loon_ okay?



Not really. Probably anyone with a squint doesn't find it a helpful term to have in circulation.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 12, 2019)

andysays said:


> That's a jaw droppingly insensitive comment about swivel eyes, BTW



I thought the 'loon' bit was a bit strong, people have no choice in what trousers they wear.


----------



## Cid (Jun 12, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> It’s a race to the bottom here innit. How the fuck did we let these people get a taste of power



They got to the table a long time ago.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2019)

andysays said:


> I think the point he's seeking to make is that he reckons Johnson could gain the support of the sort of people who elected him. Whether that's true or relevant remains to be seen.
> 
> That's a jaw droppingly insensitive comment about swivel eyes, BTW


 Yes, it is certainly, though it's actually David Cameron's term for the wilder fringes of his party (so should probably have had inverted commas). In part at least, I used it in the context of the discussion of the discussion on this page about how far you should go/what ammunition should you use to attack political enemies.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 12, 2019)

So Johnson will win, call a GE on the basis of leave on October whatever, castrating Farage . Hard brexit . Lovely. It what the people want obvs.what a time to be alive


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 12, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> So Johnson will win, call a GE on the basis of leave on October whatever, castrating Farage . Hard brexit . Lovely. It what the people want obvs.what a time to be alive



I want a hard Brexit now just so i can tell people in work " Ha Ha, fucking told you so" when everything falls apart and people die and lose jobs etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> I want a hard Brexit now just so i can tell people in work " Ha Ha, fucking told you so" when everything falls apart and people die and lose jobs etc.


then they'll be people out of work


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 12, 2019)

The worst of all worlds


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 12, 2019)

Stop and search as an act of love and compassion.....

How did we get here and more importantly how do we turn it around


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2019)

killer b said:


> Everyone knows he's a racist already. No-one who is going to vote for him cares.


or in fact.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 12, 2019)

killer b said:


> or in fact.



Exactly; they care enough to cheer, support and vote for the racist cunt.


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2019)

I think I was mistaken to think that they don't care - in fact, Johnson's racism is a net positive (within the tory party at least).


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 12, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> then they'll be people out of work



The people in my work won't lose jobs, they are all "I'm alright Jack cunts"


----------



## brogdale (Jun 12, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> The people in my work won't lose jobs, they are all "I'm alright Jack cunts"


What are they making? Body bags or firearms?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 12, 2019)

killer b said:


> or in fact.




It's bizarre that he was prattling on about clear speaking when his whole shtick has forever been about using arcane words, the true meaning of which normal folk have not a Scooby.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 12, 2019)

Tbf, I’m not gleeful of anyone being subject of further hardship , whatever they supported. It’s so fucking dismal, the whole performance


----------



## flypanam (Jun 12, 2019)

killer b said:


> I think I was mistaken to think that they don't care - in fact, Johnson's racism is a net positive (within the tory party at least).



Exactly. There is a group of people who genuinely believe that life was better when using racial slurs. Its part of their core belief that there should be more freedom for them and more constraint for everyone else.


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It's bizarre that he was prattling on about clear speaking when his whole shtick has forever been about using arcane words, the true meaning of which normal folk have not a Scooby.


_speaking directly_ (his actual words: 'I will continue to speak as directly as I can, because that's what I think the British public want to hear') isn't _clear speaking_ though.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 12, 2019)

killer b said:


> _speaking directly_ (his actual words: 'I will continue to speak as directly as I can, because that's what I think the British public want to hear') isn't _clear speaking_ though.



Cunt can speak directly to my fist if he wants.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 12, 2019)

Mrs Q is a teacher and even the mention of Gove's name sends her off on an angry rant about him, second daughter is a nurse and the mention of Hunt's name causes her to do an excellent impression of her mother. Both of them agree that Johnson is a div though.
The one great failing of this contest is that they can't all lose, one of the fuckers will win it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 12, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Rory Stewart seems to be vaguely human in a sort of Eton tory kind of way so that's him fucked. Gove seems to have acquired a reputation (deserved or not) for competency so that counts him out.  Harper's mum wouldn't be able to recognise him in an ID parade so bye bye Mark and the same probably goes for Halfcock.  The party has realised that thinking they have Thatcher mark II was a mistake so Lothsome is done for.  No one is taking Mcvey seriously and it sounds like Lorraine Kelly has the dirt so she's a gonner.  Even if he get's down to the last two I can't see the rank and file accepting a Muslim as leader so Javid's wasting his time.
> 
> That just leaves Johnson, Raab, and Cunt.
> 
> It's going to be Johnson isn't it?  This utterly fucked idea of Johnson as Chairman rather than CEO just shows how desperate they are.


Javid's not really a Muslim, of course. He's an atheist. Actually that might be worse for him... He's a Muslim Atheist!


----------



## Poi E (Jun 12, 2019)

brogdale said:


> What are they making? Body bags or firearms?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 12, 2019)

brogdale said:


> What are they making? Body bags or firearms?



Marmite and Bentley's.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 12, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Javid's not really a Muslim, of course. He's an atheist. Actually that might be worse for him... He's a Muslim Atheist!



Oh, you learn something new.

He looks like a muslim and has a foreign name, that'll be enough for the shire tories.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 12, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Marmite and Bentley's.



No trade deal with Canada, Marmite's banned there


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 12, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Oh, you learn something new.
> 
> He looks like a muslim and has a foreign name, that'll be enough for the shire tories.


Oh he's from a Muslim heritage, but whenever he's asked about it he stresses that he's not religious and that the only religion in his household is his wife's Christianity.

CofE atheists can just mumble noncommittedly like Cameron did. With him, he's trying to temper his atheism by using his wife cos he definitely knows that mumbling noncommittedly about Islam ain't going to help.

tbh the 'foreign name' and brown skin are probably more of a problem with this particular constituency. Who knows - not a group into whose shoes I find it easy to put myself. Working in his favour, he's a good old-fashioned right-winger who's cut his teeth getting tough on law and order.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 12, 2019)

andysays said:


> Douglas Carswell, "the only person ever to be elected as a UKIP MP", has come out in support of Johnson (BBC)


Pendency - but Mark Reckless was also elected as a UKIP MP.


----------



## tim (Jun 12, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> it's a shit sandwich for tea no matter who gets in



Yes, but at least with Rory, it will be poppy tea and warm camel faece sandwiches


> Lewin reported that "... consumption of fresh, warm camel feces has been recommended by Bedouins as a remedy for bacterial dysentery; its efficacy (probably attributable to the antibiotic subtilisin from _Bacillus subtilis_) was anecdotally confirmed by German soldiers in Africa during World War


----------



## andysays (Jun 12, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Pendency - but Mark Reckless was also elected as a UKIP MP.


Yeah, I think you're right.

The claim about being the only person to be elected as a UKIP MP came from Carswell himself, in case that wasn't clear in my earlier post


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 12, 2019)

andysays said:


> Yeah, I think you're right.
> 
> The claim about being the only person to be elected as a UKIP MP came from Carswell himself, in case that wasn't clear in my earlier post



His full quote did say in a general election.  He must have been misquoted.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 12, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> The people in my work won't lose jobs, they are all "I'm alright Jack cunts"


Swansea is it


----------



## andysays (Jun 12, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> His full quote did say in a general election.  He must have been misquoted.


In that case it may have been me who misquoted him by missing that bit out. Apologies all round if so.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2019)

Labour just failed to block no deal:
MPs defeat motion seeking to block no-deal Brexit

In theory that, along with a Johnson victory, increases the chance of a no deal exit. I have a hunch though that, faced with the abyss, Johnson would blink and run for the safety of a cobbled deal, on worse terms than May's. In turn that would boost Farage's party... and on it goes.


----------



## agricola (Jun 12, 2019)

bellaozzydog said:


> Stop and search as an act of love and compassion.....
> 
> How did we get here and more importantly how do we turn it around



Speaking of which, I hear one Bernard Hogan-Howe was in attendance.


----------



## Benjy1992 (Jun 12, 2019)

Of all the candidates, Boris is living in cloud-cuckoo land the most. The EU have made it clear their won't be any changes to Theresa May's withdrawal agreement, parliament won't allow for a no-deal Brexit, and we don't have time to leave the EU by October 31.

He's making promises he can't keep and him being the PM will be a disaster. I'd probably agree with him though that failing to deliver Brexit will cost the Tories dearly in the polls.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2019)

Benjy1992 said:


> Of all the candidates, Boris is living in cloud-cuckoo land the most. The EU have made it clear their won't be any changes to Theresa May's withdrawal agreement, parliament won't allow for a no-deal Brexit, and we don't have time to leave the EU by October 31.
> 
> He's making promises he can't keep and him being the PM will be a disaster. I'd probably agree with him though that failing to deliver Brexit will cost the Tories dearly in the polls.


I think there's every chance the EU would renegotiate the deal with a more remainy PM/government (Tory,Labour, some sort of coalition). But there's no way they'll dance with raab, Johnson etc.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 12, 2019)

johnson might go for an election. he probably deluded enough to think he can win


----------



## teqniq (Jun 12, 2019)

Yes, please keep shovelling the chang up your nose Boris.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 12, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> johnson might go for an election. he probably deluded enough to think he can win



With the Brexit party voters on board he might well pull it off. Add the press and dark money on his side and he’ll walk it.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 12, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> With the Brexit party voters on board he might well pull it off. Add the press and dark money on his side and he’ll walk it.



will he bollocks. if hes promising no deal , the party will split - and it will be hugely unpopular outside of brexit la la land.
if he doesn't - brexit party will eat half the tory vote.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2019)

Wilf said:


> I think there's every chance the EU would renegotiate the deal with a more remainy PM/government (Tory,Labour, some sort of coalition). But there's no way they'll dance with raab, Johnson etc.


Certainly not in the pale moonlight anyway


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2019)

It would be foolish to predict anyone walking anything right now.


----------



## Benjy1992 (Jun 12, 2019)

Wilf said:


> I think there's every chance the EU would renegotiate the deal with a more remainy PM/government (Tory,Labour, some sort of coalition). But there's no way they'll dance with raab, Johnson etc.


Agreed. That's what is needed. A no-deal Brexiter fantasist will only lead us to disaster. Only parliament could stop them then and sadly Labour lost what was a key vote today.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 12, 2019)

Esther McVey claimed £8,750 in expenses for personal photographer


----------



## elbows (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm not sure how well I will cope with this kind of reporting/fawning over Boris if it continues for long:

Boris Johnson and building a Brexit coalition

There is quite a lot of rehashing of things journalists said about Trump going on in there, some for good reason I suppose. The indestructible populist that survives scandals that would fatally damage everyone else, in the end everyone likes to hold their nose and back a winner etc.I hope this template comes undone sooner rather than later.



> His supporters acknowledge tonight that allowing the crowd to jeer journalists who were asking legitimate questions was a misstep.



Thats got Trump parallels too, well not the acknowledging it was a mistake bit.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> With the Brexit party voters on board he might well pull it off. Add the press and dark money on his side and he’ll walk it.


He probably can't keep both Brexit party voters AND Tory remainers on board though.
May kept trying to bridge that gap, which was one of the (many) reasons why she failed so dismally


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2019)

Seems a bit cheeky. 

McVey out first, it sounds like


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 13, 2019)

belboid said:


> View attachment 174060
> 
> Seems a bit cheeky.
> 
> McVey out first, it sounds like



Party for the common man or woman.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2019)

I did read that the party were skint, but I thought they were talking rich people skint which is where you are down to your last 4 mill or whatever.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 13, 2019)

Hmm...thorough...to the point of paranoia.
Very authoritarian.


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2019)

I think Boris is going through


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 13, 2019)

Beaten to it.


----------



## treelover (Jun 13, 2019)

boy, that was quick Belboid, bit like those on CIF who get the first post in!

Good to see McVey out

not sure Corbyn will be able to best Johnson.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jun 13, 2019)

Boris walking it to the members' vote, can't see Raab or below making the cut so Hunt or Gove. Clown monster, wooden plank or possessed Spitting Image puppet, what a choice. Though it's nice to see the Urban Brains Trust has been pretty close thus far.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 13, 2019)

treelover said:


> Good to see McVey out



How many of them does this eliminate?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 13, 2019)

8ball said:


> How many of them does this eliminate?



3 - any under 17, so Leadsom, McVey & Harper are out.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 13, 2019)

Harper, McVey and Leadsom.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jun 13, 2019)

Three, though Hancock and Stewart may as well give up now.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 13, 2019)

We'll probably see a number of concedes today or this week after this result.

Boris is going to walk it.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 13, 2019)

Can’t see Johnson not being in the last two now. Got it sewn up.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 13, 2019)

Rob Ray said:


> Three, though Hancock and Stewart may as well give up now.



Javid & Rabb too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2019)

8ball said:


> How many of them does this eliminate?


if only eliminate in this context meant liquidate


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 13, 2019)

Can someone work out the hard Brexit/non-stupid Brexit split on these votes?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2019)

belboid said:


> View attachment 174062
> 
> I think Boris is going through


mcvey just her nominators and her


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Can someone work out the hard Brexit/non-stupid Brexit split on these votes?


they're all stupid


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 13, 2019)

Looks like just a question of if Hunt or Gove ends up in the final race with Johnson.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 13, 2019)

Congratulations for TCJ pouring in...


----------



## kebabking (Jun 13, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Can someone work out the hard Brexit/non-stupid Brexit split on these votes?



not really - Johnson appears to have got quite a few votes from non-loon Tory MP's who know that he doesn't actually believe in no-deal, or even brexit, he just does whatever is in his immediate political interest. they think he'll chin no-deal off fairly quickly.

the also-rans are a great deal closer than was forecast - the hacks and their informants thought that Hunt would get 70-80. Raab will probably bin it, Johnson is very obviously the chosen brexit candidate, he stands no chance of increasing his vote now.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 13, 2019)

My dreams are coming true


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 13, 2019)

kebabking said:


> not really - Johnson appears to have got quite a few votes from non-loon Tory MP's who know that he doesn't actually believe in no-deal, or even brexit, he just does whatever is in his immediate political interest. they think he'll chin no-deal off fairly quickly.
> 
> the also-rans are a great deal closer than was forecast - the hacks and their informants thought that Hunt would get 70-80. Raab will probably bin it, Johnson is very obviously the chosen brexit candidate, he stands no chance of increasing his vote now.



I think I broadly agree with all of that and that Johnson will easily win. Only caveat I would add is that Johnson has clearly got support from Remain/soft Brexit Tories too and that does mean there is still space for a no deal/hard brexit candidate like Raab to gain more support and get on the ballot. Also suggests Johnson will attempt the same impossible balancing act May did too to keep the party together. But it's hard to see any other outcome than Johnson winning.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 13, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> My dreams are coming true



Thought you wanted Javid?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 13, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Thought you wanted Javid?





Saul Goodman said:


> I've gone past giving a fuck which party runs the country into the ground, so I'd love to see Johnson as PM, just to see how much worse it can get.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 13, 2019)

How did it ever come to this?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 13, 2019)

S☼I said:


> How did it ever come to this?


It's kinda surreal, isn't it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Flavour (Jun 13, 2019)

positive: guaranteed massive fall from grace in fairly quick fashion for BJ, continued tory death spiral
negative: collateral damage for everyone else


----------



## klang (Jun 13, 2019)

Flavour said:


> positive: guaranteed massive fall from grace in fairly quick fashion for BJ, continued tory death spiral


and Cameron's face.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 13, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I think I broadly agree with all of that and that Johnson will easily win. Only caveat I would add is that Johnson has clearly got support from Remain/soft Brexit Tories too and that does mean there is still space for a no deal/hard brexit candidate like Raab to gain more support and get on the ballot. Also suggests Johnson will attempt the same impossible balancing act May did too to keep the party together. But it's hard to see any other outcome than Johnson winning.



i don't see Raab doing any better - the ERG are only 60+ strong, if they ditch Johnson because he's a bit _politically flexible _and go for a true believer like Raab then the soft votes won't transfer to Raab, they'll go to Hunt or whoever, and the ERG risk not getting their candidate (however flawed they may see him) on the ballot paper at all.

if/when Raab bins it all his votes will go to Johnson, which will put Johnson at about 140 out of 313, the only question is how long it takes the other 150 or so to choose which 'not Johnson' candidate they want to go for. the money for that would be Hunt, because he's got more votes than the others, but its so close that he's not the stand out second placer.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 13, 2019)

Raab has not really got any room to grow, even if all McVey and Leadsom's votes transfer to Raab that is still only 47 votes. Johnson vs Gove or Hunt.


----------



## andysays (Jun 13, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Looks like just a question of if Hunt or Gove ends up in the final race with Johnson.


Yeah, it doesn't look as if there's enough "Not Boris" votes to stop him.

The next round will be interesting though, to see which of Gove and Hunt looks like the stronger challenger, not really anything between them ATM


----------



## Winot (Jun 13, 2019)

So if Johnson becomes prime minister and fails to leave the EU on 31 October, what will the party faithful think of him? Will they be betrayed, or will it be like Trump and the wall?


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 13, 2019)

The only thing that can stop Boris now is another skeleton falling out of his closet.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 13, 2019)

Duncan2 said:


> The only thing that can stop Boris now is another skeleton falling out of his closet.



That won't stop him. 




andysays said:


> Yeah, it doesn't look as if there's enough "Not Boris" votes to stop him.
> 
> The next round will be interesting though, to see which of Gove and Hunt looks like the stronger challenger, not really anything between them ATM



Aye. Need about 230 minimum to stop him, they only have 216 at max.


----------



## andysays (Jun 13, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> ...Aye. Need about 230 minimum to stop him, they only have 216 at max.


Unless some of those who voted for him today switch, which seems unlikely


----------



## hash tag (Jun 13, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Esther McVey claimed £8,750 in expenses for personal photographer



She should have gone to a different photographer.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 13, 2019)

Johnson is Prime Minister.  There are only 199 non-Johnson votes available, so short of MPs switching away from him (how likely is that?) he's in the final 2 and will walk it with members.

Boris fucking Johnson.  Prime Minister.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 13, 2019)

what a cheery thought, thanks for that


----------



## newbie (Jun 13, 2019)

andysays said:


> Unless some of those who voted for him today switch, which seems unlikely


someone on the radio said the only person who can beat Johnson is Johnson... one monday Telegraph column away from defeat... that's why they won't let him talk to anyone and he's not likely to join in TV debates.

I'm not sure that's true.  He must have a huge cupboard full of skeletons, plus plentiful enemies.  Gove did for him last time.  Stewart has come second in a Tory party members poll, and he's gone in with '_nuclear button, that clown!_' type campaigning. I'd like to think this isn't over yet.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 13, 2019)

belboid said:


> View attachment 174062
> 
> I think Boris is going through


Johnson's victory over raab is the interesting thing here. Also, the idea that the tory MPs would stop Johnson getting on the members ballot hasn't exactly worked out.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 13, 2019)

andysays said:


> Unless some of those who voted for him today switch, which seems unlikely



Funny if it happened though


----------



## Wilf (Jun 13, 2019)

Politics in a weird place. Tory MPs, many of whom hate him have decided that the last 3 years pose a question to which the only possible answer is Boris Fucking Johnson.  I doubt that many of them are even thinking 'we've got to have Boris Fucking Johnson to do x and take us in that direction'. It's just that they are bouncing down a steep cheese rolling slope that heads in his direction.


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2019)

Bold!

33 needed for the next round, Stewart could just get enough, but probably won't. Out along with Hancock & Javid next, probably Raab too.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 13, 2019)

To be fair though, this will give hope to liars, buffoons, cads and egotists everywhere.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 13, 2019)

I wonder how many people looked across the pond at Trump and thought 'that could never happen here'.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jun 13, 2019)

Wilf said:


> To be fair though, this will give hope to liars, buffoons, cads and egotists everywhere.



Well, if they're from Eton and Oxbridge anyway.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 13, 2019)

belboid said:


> View attachment 174070
> 
> Bold!
> 
> 33 needed for the next round, Stewart could just get enough, but probably won't. Out along with Hancock & Javid next, probably Raab too.



Hopefully Johnson's victory will mean the end of the Tory party.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 13, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Hopefully Johnson's victory will mean the end of the Tory party.


At what cost, though.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 13, 2019)

Not a fan of the greens, but Caroline Lucas is on the right track over this:



> So a serial liar, racist and one of most incompetent ministers ever leads the poll in the #Toryleadership contest
> 
> Conservative MPs should hang their heads in shamehttps://bit.ly/2IJaSyv


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 13, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Not a fan of the greens, but Caroline Lucas is on the right track over this:


What's really frightening is that they see him as the best they have to offer.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 13, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> At what cost, though.



Well, I guess you'll be upset. So, none really.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 13, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Not a fan of the greens, but Caroline Lucas is on the right track over this:



Hmmm. It may be true but I'm not sure what damage it does to Johnson.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 13, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Well, I guess you'll be upset. So, none really.


Upset about what?


----------



## mauvais (Jun 13, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Hopefully Johnson's victory will mean the end of the Tory party.


Will Trump be (or has he been) the end of the GOP?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 13, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Will Trump be (or has he been) the end of the GOP?



What is the purpose or utility of that comparison?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 13, 2019)

Boris Johnson à la tête du Royaume-Uni ? Non merci !



> For the EU, Johnson's accession to power in London would be tantamount to the installation of a small-footed Trump across the Channel dedicated to sabotaging it. The United Kingdom would no longer be content to cultivate its European malaise, or even hinder the development of the EU. It would become a hostile principality based on social, fiscal and environmental deregulation. "Boris" must stop being seen only as a jester. His entry at 10 Downing Sreet would be a calamity for his country and for Europe.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 13, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> What is the purpose or utility of that comparison?


The same hopes were all about in 2016, and still to some extent now. I'd want to see a much better argument as to why he will cause its collapse, as opposed to the credible possibility that he'll be electorally popular for some time with the party falling in line. Personally I wouldn't like to bet either way but if you think we're on rails to a Tory collapse then I think there's plenty of living breathing evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 13, 2019)

Duncan2 said:


> The only thing that can stop Boris now is another skeleton falling out of his closet.



The mound of bones he's had fall on him before hasn't stopped him so far.


----------



## andysays (Jun 13, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Politics in a weird place. Tory MPs, many of whom hate him have decided that the last 3 years pose a question to which the only possible answer is Boris Fucking Johnson.  I doubt that many of them are even thinking 'we've got to have Boris Fucking Johnson to do x and take us in that direction'. It's just that they are bouncing down a steep cheese rolling slope that heads in his direction.


Only about a third of Tory MPs, TBF, but that's all he needs to get him through to the final round.

As has been said before, he will inherit basically the same situation that May had, in terms of absence of parliamentary majority and divided parliamentary party.

I like the image of Johnson as a big cheese bouncing uncontrollably down a hill, though


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 13, 2019)

a year ago Johnson looked like a busted flush - widely hated by most of the tory mps.
Now he is a shoe in for prime minister.
I look forward to the vile fuck falling flat on his face


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 13, 2019)

mauvais said:


> The same hopes were all about in 2016, and still to some extent now. I'd want to see a much better argument as to why he will cause its collapse, as opposed to the credible possibility that he'll be electorally popular for some time with the party falling in line. Personally I wouldn't like to bet either way but if you think we're on rails to a Tory collapse then I think there's plenty of living breathing evidence to the contrary.



You haven't answered my question. I asked why you made the comparison to understand what you thought the similarities were between the Repbublicans and the Tories. 

The Tories have been split for decades on Europe. The Republicans on the other hand don't have an issue like this that divides them and Trump doesn't threaten their interests in the way that Johnson could. You're missing the point. May kept the Tories together by not delivering Brexit and eventually she paid the price.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 13, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Not a fan of the greens, but Caroline Lucas is on the right track over this:


then again..



FFS


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 13, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> You haven't answered my question.


You haven't answered my question.



Saul Goodman said:


> Upset about what?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 13, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> You haven't answered my question.



You said: 



Saul Goodman said:


> At what cost, though.



Which sounds like you're not that keen on the Tory party splitting in half. But then, I figured you probably wouldn't be since you love Javid so much and sing his praises.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 13, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> You said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which sounds like you're not that keen on the Tory party splitting in half. But then, I figured you probably wouldn't be *since you love Javid so much and sing his praises.*


You fucking what now?  Where and when did that happen? Please quote where I've even mentioned Javid.
And what I was actually saying, for the hard of thinking, was 'at what cost to the country'.
But please do quote my post or posts that gave you the impression I love Javid. Or feel free to apologise for making shit up.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 13, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> You fucking what now?  Where and when did that happen? Please quote where I've even mentioned Javid.
> And what I was actually saying, for the hard of thinking, was 'at what cost to the country'.
> But please do quote my post or posts that gave you the impression I love Javid. Or feel free to apologise for making shit up.



You've repeatedly praised him on other threads, as you well know. You did it just today. Even when challenged on your support for one of the most reactionary Home Secretary's in history, you've stuck to that.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 13, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> You've repeatedly praised him on other threads, as you well know. You did it just today. Even when challenged on your support for one of the most reactionary Home Secretary's in history, you've stuck to that.


What the fuck are you going on about, you fucking weirdo!
Go on, quote me!


----------



## Cid (Jun 13, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> What the fuck are you going on about, you fucking weirdo!
> Go on, quote me!



According to the search function you’ve mentioned him a whole three times.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 13, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> You've repeatedly praised him on other threads, as you well know. You did it just today. Even when challenged on your support for one of the most reactionary Home Secretary's in history, you've stuck to that.


Still waiting for those quotes. No rush.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 13, 2019)

Rory Stewart setting his stall out ... 

Rory Stewart threatens 'alternative parliament' to avoid no-deal Brexit

Is he aiming to be the fearless standard bearer for "sensible" "one nation" conservatism after the gammon faction have crashed and burned? 

i.e. the 2020 election for leader of the opposition?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 13, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> the fearless standard bearer



On reading that, Peter Dow popped-up in my head.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 13, 2019)

andysays said:


> Only about a third of Tory MPs, TBF, but that's all he needs to get him through to the final round.
> 
> As has been said before, he will inherit basically the same situation that May had, in terms of absence of parliamentary majority and divided parliamentary party.
> 
> I like the image of Johnson as a big cheese bouncing uncontrollably down a hill, though


It's possible that some kind of no deal thing would unite the opposition outside of the tory party i.e. the likes of Flint might join the rest of the Labour Party in opposing. TBH, I'm not sure what a Johnson victory would say about the state of the tory party as a voting block. My guess his potentially massive victory in the members ballot will flatten the tory moderates/wets/soft brexiters. I suspect he'll be in a marginally stronger position than May _in Parliament_ - but will face more solid opposition in Europe.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 13, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> Rory Stewart setting his stall out ...
> 
> Rory Stewart threatens 'alternative parliament' to avoid no-deal Brexit
> 
> ...



He could've just voted with Labour last night and saved us all the bother.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 13, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> Rory Stewart setting his stall out ...
> 
> Rory Stewart threatens 'alternative parliament' to avoid no-deal Brexit
> 
> ...


Hmm...2 Parliaments, eh? Wonder which one the military would go with?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2019)

skip the porouging, the subsequent long parliament and go directly to prides purge.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 13, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Politics in a weird place. Tory MPs, many of whom hate him have decided that the last 3 years pose a question to which the only possible answer is Boris Fucking Johnson.  I doubt that many of them are even thinking 'we've got to have Boris Fucking Johnson to do x and take us in that direction'. It's just that they are bouncing down a steep cheese rolling slope that heads in his direction.





andysays said:


> I like the image of Johnson as a big cheese bouncing uncontrollably down a hill, though



Can we have some clarification on what the cheese represents in this analogy please. Is it Boris or something else? I don't think it makes any sense if the cheese is Boris.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 13, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Can we have some clarification on what the cheese represents in this analogy please. Is it Boris or something else? I don't think it makes any sense if the cheese is Boris.


A big cheesy bellend.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## andysays (Jun 13, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Can we have some clarification on what the cheese represents in this analogy please. Is it Boris or something else? I don't think it makes any sense if the cheese is Boris.


It's not an analogy, it's the literal truth - Boris Johnson *is *a big round cheese bouncing uncontrollably down a hill.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Supine (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm wondering if they'll now speed up the process to get floppy hair twat in the hot seat. Doesn't seem much point going multiple rounds to decide this anymore.


----------



## ricbake (Jun 13, 2019)

The 160,000 ish Conservative Party Membership decide from the last two.
As Johnson has promised everyone with an income of about £80,000 some £5,000 reduction in their tax bill he will be PM


----------



## kebabking (Jun 13, 2019)

ricbake said:


> The 160,000 ish Conservative Party Membership decide from the last two.
> As Johnson has promised everyone with an income of about £80,000 some £5,000 reduction in their tax bill he will be PM



Tory MP's all earn a minimum of £79,000, so he's offering them all a £5,000 tax cut, yet two thirds of them just voted against him. It's almost as if you don't understand what you're talking about...


----------



## hash tag (Jun 13, 2019)

Don't forget the expenses, the employing members of the family, the little jobs on the side


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 13, 2019)

Hunt came second today. Who knows what goes through the mind of Tory members, but I assume it won’t be lost on them what a disaster Johnson was at the FO and how Hunt has quietly got on with things, being a cunt naturally, but a couple of releases from stir in the Middle East vs Johnson’s efforts in Iran. If being a statesman is of any matter then he might yet garner support...


----------



## elbows (Jun 13, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hunt came second today. Who knows what goes through the mind of Tory members, but I assume it won’t be lost on them what a disaster Johnson was at the FO and how Hunt has quietly got on with things, being a cunt naturally, but a couple of releases from stir in the Middle East vs Johnson’s efforts in Iran. If being a statesman is of any matter then he might yet garner support...



Well there was the time he misspoke about the nationality of his own wife.

Why Hunt's wife gaffe is so embarrassing


----------



## moochedit (Jun 13, 2019)

Supine said:


> I'm wondering if they'll now speed up the process to get floppy hair twat in the hot seat. Doesn't seem much point going multiple rounds to decide this anymore.



I think the rules allow candidates to withdraw. I am guessing some will do that in the next couple of days.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 13, 2019)

moochedit said:


> I think the rules allow candidates to withdraw. I am guessing some will do that in the next couple of days.


It's inevitable. "Hey, I'll retire from the race if you look after me when you win"


----------



## weltweit (Jun 13, 2019)

Does anyone know what the final voters, the Conservative Party members are like and who they will likely go for? It will be them that make the final choice ..


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 13, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Does anyone know what the final voters, the Conservative Party members are like and who they will likely go for? It will be them that make the final choice ..


They're pricks weltweit


----------



## Argonia (Jun 13, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Does anyone know what the final voters, the Conservative Party members are like and who they will likely go for? It will be them that make the final choice ..


Johnson


----------



## brogdale (Jun 13, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Does anyone know what the final voters, the Conservative Party members are like ...


----------



## moochedit (Jun 13, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Does anyone know what the final voters, the Conservative Party members are like and who they will likely go for?  ..



Cunts and Boris.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 13, 2019)

Assuming conservative party members are higher rate taxpayers they could be who Boris's higher rate tax cut proposal is aimed at. Will they be swayed by such personal interest?


----------



## moochedit (Jun 13, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Assuming conservative party members are higher rate taxpayers they could be who Boris's higher rate tax cut proposal is aimed at. Will they be swayed by such personal interest?



They will vote for him anyway but yes the tax cuts would help.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 13, 2019)

He’s not going to be able to get those tax cuts through parliament, it’s just kite flying to get MPs on board. Most of them should know this.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 13, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Does anyone know what the final voters, the Conservative Party members are like and who they will likely go for? It will be them that make the final choice ..


----------



## gosub (Jun 13, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Assuming conservative party members are higher rate taxpayers they could be who Boris's higher rate tax cut proposal is aimed at. Will they be swayed by such personal interest?


I think the opposite. Party members these days aren't for anything..just hate the opposite one.  And they will know that policy, funded by NI is goining to go down like cold sick


----------



## kebabking (Jun 13, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Assuming conservative party members are higher rate taxpayers they could be who Boris's higher rate tax cut proposal is aimed at. Will they be swayed by such personal interest?



I'd fall off my chair if half the membership of the Tory are higher rate tax payers.

They are far more motivated by brexit and other political issues than they are by a couple of quid a week in a tax bung.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 13, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Does anyone know what the final voters, the Conservative Party members are like and who they will likely go for? It will be them that make the final choice ..



Poll boost for Boris Johnson as more than half of Tory members now say they would back him


----------



## not a trot (Jun 13, 2019)

kebabking said:


> I'd fall off my chair if half the membership of the Tory are higher rate tax payers.
> 
> They are far more motivated by brexit and other political issues than they are by a couple of quid a week in a tax bung.



So how much does a piece of gammon cost these days.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 13, 2019)

not a trot said:


> So how much does a piece of gammon cost these days.



About £14 in my local pub. You get both egg and pineapple, as well as chips, with it.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 13, 2019)

elbows said:


> Well there was the time he misspoke about the nationality of his own wife.
> 
> Why Hunt's wife gaffe is so embarrassing


I love that picture, The expression on his wife's face is one I am familiar with, that is a man who is going to get a serious earful when there is just the two of them.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 13, 2019)

Wouldn't want to a be an Uxbridge & South Ruislip voter; there's gonna be some intensive campaigning there. They won't be able to move for doorsteppers.

(Maj 5034)


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 13, 2019)

I feel like this whole thing needs a voice-over from David Attenborough, explaining how these strange creatures have evolved a complicated process for choosing the shittest one of them to be their leader.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 13, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> View attachment 174115



Bloke on the right looks he's just ejaculated for the first time in 35 years, in his keks no less, and he's not quite sure how to process the mix of feelings he's experiencing.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 13, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Does anyone know what the final voters, the *Conservative Party members *are like and who they will likely go for? It will be them that make the final choice ..



The clue is in the name.

Cunts.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 13, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Wouldn't want to a be an Uxbridge & South Ruislip voter; there's gonna be some intensive campaigning there. They won't be able to move for doorsteppers.


Would be truly funny if he got carried away with his victory, called a GE and lost his own seat


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 13, 2019)

conservative members who vote for whoever is the most brexity. Seeing as it going to be Johnson vs "sensible moderate" - probably Hunt - Johnson will walk it.


----------



## CRI (Jun 13, 2019)

Whoever wins, most of us will lose. a lot.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 13, 2019)

Boris. God preserve us all.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 14, 2019)

Worth a showing.


----------



## andysays (Jun 14, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 174144
> Worth a showing.


If he ends up being summarily executed and hung from a lamp-post with his mistress, that'll suit me just fine (sorry Carrie).


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2019)

Hancocks had his half hour in the spotlight then.

uk-politics-48631706


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2019)

Does Magna Carta mean nothing to you? Did she die in vain?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 14, 2019)

20 votes, that's very nearly an armful!


----------



## a_chap (Jun 14, 2019)

elbows said:


> Does Magna Carta mean nothing to you? Did she die in vain?



Brave Hungarian peasant girl who forced King John to sign the pledge at Runnymede and close the boozers at half past ten! Is all this to be forgotten?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 14, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Boris. God preserve us all.



Change of heart?


Sasaferrato said:


> You don't like Boris. I do. Time will tell which of us is right about him.





Sasaferrato said:


> You have failed to explain why, if he is such a dreadful character, he was elected twice.





Sasaferrato said:


> On the other hand, I clearly see that a goodly number of posters on here, have a strong dislike for Boris. Fair enough, you don't have to like him, and you certainly didn't need to vote for him, however, as history shows, the majority of Londoners who voted, voted for Boris. So, up yours, basically.





Sasaferrato said:


> Kings Scholar at Eton, upper second in a combined Greek/Latin degree at Oxford.
> From Wiki: At Eton College, a King's Scholar is one who has passed the College Election examination and is awarded a Foundation Scholarship and admitted into a house, College, which is the oldest Eton house and consists solely of King's Scholars. There are, at any one time, around 70 King's Scholars, and they are distinguished by the black gown which they wear. The other pupils at the school, more than 1200 of them, all boys, are known as Oppidans.


etc


----------



## Argonia (Jun 14, 2019)

andysays said:


> If he ends up being summarily executed and hung from a lamp-post with his mistress, that'll suit me just fine (sorry Carrie).



Carrie apparently calls him 'Bozzie Bear' so she deserves everything she gets.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2019)

Well team Boris has felt the need to agree to take part in the BBC TV debate.


----------



## binka (Jun 14, 2019)

I blame those idiots in London for twice electing him mayor 'for a laugh'


----------



## hash tag (Jun 14, 2019)

I can't wait for the live television debate - thinks, why, it's nothing to do with me or most of the population who are not tory members and not entitled to vote.
FFS.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 14, 2019)

hash tag said:


> For this reason, it has to be Mr Hunt. Imagine how many times this slip would occur if he were PM



A tory and possibly prime minister, who is he kidding?
Jeremy Hunt tells broadcasters to 'grow up' and stop calling him 'Jeremy C***'


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 14, 2019)

hash tag said:


> A tory and possibly prime minister, who is he kidding?
> Jeremy Hunt tells broadcasters to 'grow up' and stop calling him 'Jeremy C***'



Come on Jezza, don't be a miserable hunt.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 14, 2019)

What a silly Hunt.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 14, 2019)

you mean I can't say the letter b....
what a stupid bunt


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 14, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Change of heart?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was as mayor of London, and not  so much unleavened support as pointing out that he was elected twice.

He simply isn't PM material. The huge problem is that neither are any of the other contenders.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 14, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> That was as mayor of London, and not  so much unleavened support as pointing out that he was elected twice.
> 
> He simply isn't PM material. The huge problem is that neither are any of the other contenders.


That was from the Boris Road To Number 10 thread, but whatever


----------



## hash tag (Jun 14, 2019)

Imagine the Potential for " mistakes" by picture editors if it were Hunt.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 14, 2019)

I wish he'd simply change his name, by Deed Poll, to Jeremy Cunt and have done with it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2019)

a_chap said:


> I wish he'd simply change his name, by Deed Poll, to Jeremy Cunt and have done with it.


it's what he's commonly known as after all


----------



## BryanLuc (Jun 14, 2019)

binka said:


> I blame those idiots in London for twice electing him mayor 'for a laugh'




They did alright under his Mayorship, a lot better than under the present incumbent


----------



## BryanLuc (Jun 14, 2019)

a_chap said:


> I wish he'd simply change his name, by Deed Poll, to Jeremy Cunt and have done with it.



Posters who resort to foul and childish name calling should grow up and stop playground name calling. Who knows, they might even develop an argument


----------



## Poi E (Jun 14, 2019)

BryanLuc said:


> Posters who resort to foul and childish name calling should grow up and stop playground name calling. Who knows, they might even develop an argument



Hunt.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 14, 2019)

BryanLuc said:


> They did alright under his Mayorship, a lot better than under the present incumbent



Bollocks


----------



## andysays (Jun 14, 2019)

BryanLuc said:


> Posters who resort to foul and childish name calling should grow up and stop playground name calling. Who knows, they might even develop an argument


I've been here long enough to know that most of those using what you call foul and childish name calling are more than capable of developing an argument. 

I've yet to see any indication that you are though


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 14, 2019)

BryanLuc said:


> Posters who resort to foul and childish name calling should grow up and stop playground name calling. Who knows, they might even develop an argument



Welcome to urban, newbie! Let us school you in the ancient ways of the bunfight.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2019)

andysays said:


> I've been here long enough to know that most of those using what you call foul and childish name calling are more than capable of developing an argument.
> 
> I've yet to see any indication that you are though


give it a million years and he might


----------



## hash tag (Jun 14, 2019)

Is this the time to start developing Tory rhyming slang?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Is this the time to start developing Tory rhyming slang?


theresa may - had her day


----------



## andysays (Jun 14, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> give it a million years and he might


I doubt it


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2019)

andysays said:


> I doubt it


he'd definitely have developed some culture


----------



## a_chap (Jun 14, 2019)

BryanLuc said:


> Posters who resort to foul and childish name calling should grow up and stop playground name calling. Who knows, they might even develop an argument



You completely miss my point.

I agree with you that resorting "to foul and childish name calling" is a Bad Thing.

Therefore changing his name to Jeremy Cunt is the only sensible option; it will ensure everyone calls him by his proper name.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 14, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Is this the time to start developing Tory rhyming slang?



Hunt's a cunt
Johnson's a cunt
Gove's a cunt
Javid's a cunt
et cetera.


----------



## ricbake (Jun 14, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Tory MP's all earn a minimum of £79,000, so he's offering them all a £5,000 tax cut, yet two thirds of them just voted against him. It's almost as if you don't understand what you're talking about...





weltweit said:


> Assuming conservative party members are higher rate taxpayers they could be who Boris's higher rate tax cut proposal is aimed at. Will they be swayed by such personal interest?





kebabking said:


> I'd fall off my chair if half the membership of the Tory are higher rate tax payers.
> 
> They are far more motivated by brexit and other political issues than they are by a couple of quid a week in a tax bung.





moochedit said:


> Poll boost for Boris Johnson as more than half of Tory members now say they would back him



Conservative party Membership according to the Conservative Think Tank The Bow Group has an average age of 71, from an internal Conservative report, but Tim Bale of Queen Mary Uni, based on polls by You Gov has it as 57 years, but I think an online survey group is less likely to represent older participants. 
Of the 100,000 or perhaps as many as 170,000 members, many are dead, inactive or just forgotten that they pay their membership by Direct Debit. During the 2016 leadership campaign the Conservatives claimed to have a membership of 440,000

Conservatives occupy 56% - 11,200 out of 20,000 local Council seats
82% of Conservative Party Members are ABC1 "Social Grades"

About 4,200,000 people pay tax at 40% and 364,000 at 45% (earning over £150,000) - 4.5 million will benefit from BJ's tax cut which could deplete the HMRC coffers by £Billions 

There will be a considerable number of Tory supporters benefiting....



> It turns out that better-educated members are slightly less right-wing on average. Female members and the small minority of Tory members we can classify as C2DE (as opposed to ABC1) are more right-wing. Older members are also more right-wing than younger members. Not surprisingly, then, younger male members are the least right-wing and older female members are the most right-wing members



Draw your own conclusions - it's Tory bollocks for the foreseeable future and there isn't any credible electable alternative


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 14, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> theresa may - had her day



Can't think of one for Jeremy Hunt...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2019)

isvicthere? said:


> Can't think of one for Jeremy Hunt...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 14, 2019)

BryanLuc said:


> Posters who resort to foul and childish name calling should grow up and stop playground name calling. Who knows, they might even develop an argument


Brayn


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 14, 2019)

ska invita said:


> That was from the Boris Road To Number 10 thread, but whatever



I do like Boris, despite his glaring faults. We all know people like that, likeable, but not quite 'trustable'.

He did win London twice, any idiot with good enough support can win once, twice requires a bit more than than that.

I do not think that he is PM material, and his utterance on tax is beyond the pale. We should be gently edging the uber wealthy towards higher tax bills, not the other way.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 14, 2019)

Not even his wife could trust him, why would anyone else?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 14, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> I do like Boris, despite his glaring faults.


No surprise there.


Sasaferrato said:


> We all know people like that


No we don't.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 14, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> I do like Boris, despite his glaring faults. We all know people like that, likeable, but not quite 'trustable'.
> 
> He did win London twice, any idiot with good enough support can win once, twice requires a bit more than than that.
> 
> I do not think that he is PM material, and his utterance on tax is beyond the pale. We should be gently edging the uber wealthy towards higher tax bills, not the other way.



Incompetence and racism are likeable traits?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 14, 2019)

Out of all of them Johnson is the one that most nakedly models himself on the US Republican party. The tax cuts for the rich are a part of that. Boris Johnson in charge of the UK during and immediately after brexit would be very bad news indeed for the UK. It would mean the fulfilling of my very worst fears from the night of the referendum onwards - the USification of a tory-led post-brexit UK, 51st state territory. 

His record as London mayor is also instructive, in that one of the very few things he even tried to do was to create a scheme for people earning £60k plus to buy a house. People who earn less than that just don't exist for him. He will fuck them over in an instant. The only thing that prevented him from doing more harm was that he is inherently lazy and incompetent.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 14, 2019)

YouSir said:


> Incompetence and racism are likeable traits?



The argument has been had, I've neither the time nor the energy.

Boris is not fitted to be PM.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 14, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Out of all of them Johnson is the one that most nakedly models himself on the US Republican party. The tax cuts for the rich are a part of that. Boris Johnson in charge of the UK during and immediately after brexit would be very bad news indeed for the UK. It would mean the fulfilling of my very worst fears from the night of the referendum onwards - the USification of a tory-led post-brexit UK, 51st state territory.
> 
> His record as London mayor is also instructive, in that one of the very few things he even tried to do was to create a scheme for people earning £60k plus to buy a house. People who earn less than that just don't exist for him. He will fuck them over in an instant. The only thing that prevented him from doing more harm was that he is inherently lazy and incompetent.



He built 94,000 new houses.

Not all of Boris is incompetent, not all of Boris is dishonest, not all of Boris suffers from periodic amnesia. More than enough does though.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 14, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> The argument has been had, I've neither the time nor the energy.
> 
> Boris is not fitted to be PM.



Didn't ask if he was, I asked if you found them to be likeable traits. A rhetorical question really.


----------



## Ming (Jun 14, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> He built 94,000 new houses.
> 
> Not all of Boris is incompetent, not all of Boris is dishonest, not all of Boris suffers from periodic amnesia. More than enough does though.


FYI
Boris Johnson left us a terrible housing crisis legacy in London, and the Government must fix his mess
And the occupancy in the new ‘homes’ is low because they were bought as investment ‘by to let’ places.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 14, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> He built 94,000 new houses.
> 
> Not all of Boris is incompetent, not all of Boris is dishonest, not all of Boris suffers from periodic amnesia. More than enough does though.


The Elephant and Castle development is one of the major ones he signed off on. No idea how many 'new' homes there are there, but they replaced a bunch of old homes, whose inhabitants were flung far and wide as part of a larger project to socially cleanse Zone 1 of anybody other than the super-rich.

eg here

Most of the flats were to buy, and extortionately expensive, many hoovered up by speculators. The rest were 'affordable', by which is meant '80 per cent market rate', a rate that Johnson did his best to get as high as he could, in other words, not affordable at all.

Johnson spent public money to make private investors rich while pushing anyone not in his category of earning £60k + or so as far from the centre of town as possible. Like many others, he should be in jail.

But hey, you like him... 

you're right, though, about one thing. Not all of Johnson is incompetent. Some of him is evil.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 14, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> He built 94,000 new houses.


For homeless people?


----------



## CRI (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2019)

The Telegraph, and others, are reporting a planned stitch-up of only having BJ on the membership's ballot paper. 

As the Telegraph is behind a paywall, I'll link to the Express, which is basically running the same piece.



> BORIS JOHNSON could be the only candidate that goes forward to the party’s membership in the Tory leadership election in a new secret plan hatched by senior ministers.
> 
> Senior Cabinet ministers have revealed a new secret plan to avoid four weeks of “blue on blue” attacks. The ministers - who have no link to any of the six candidates - are examining whether Mr Johnson’s name alone could be forwarded to a “confirmatory” vote of the party’s 160,000 members, according to The Daily Telegraph. The plan was hatched amid concerns from senior members who believe weeks of “blue on blue” attacks could leave the new Tory leader weakened and vulnerable to Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn.



Tory leadership twist: Boris Johnson's rivals to be eliminated in latest secret plan


----------



## pesh (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## moochedit (Jun 15, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> The Telegraph, and others, are reporting a planned stitch-up of only having BJ on the membership's ballot paper.
> 
> As the Telegraph is behind a paywall, I'll link to the Express, which is basically running the same piece.
> 
> ...



That is what happenned with May in the end last time when Leadsom quit at the final stage.

One of them (whose name i forget) has already quit this time. I wouldn't be surprised if a lot more quit after Tuesday's vote.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 15, 2019)

Johnson wasted ten's of millions of public money on vanity projects like the garden bridge and the cable car thing.

On the one side of the new leader argument is who will get us out of Europe, how and when. The other side of this is who will Europe react to the best and be more amenable with. I don't think that's Johnson. But hey, it's not my call, I don't have a vote and it's just a Tory.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 15, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> I do like Boris, despite his glaring faults. We all know people like that, likeable, but not quite 'trustable'.
> 
> He did win London twice, any idiot with good enough support can win once, twice requires a bit more than than that.
> 
> I do not think that he is PM material, and his utterance on tax is beyond the pale. We should be gently edging the uber wealthy towards higher tax bills, not the other way.



You don't live in London so you have no idea. The only legacy he has left are a trail of failed vanity projects which have cost us stupid amounts of money. Garden bridge, water cannon, cable cars etc. Nothing for ordinary people.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 15, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Johnson wasted ten's of millions of public money on vanity projects like the garden bridge and the cable car thing.
> 
> On the one side of the new leader argument is who will get us out of Europe, how and when. The other side of this is who will Europe react to the best and be more amenable with. I don't think that's Johnson. But hey, it's not my call, I don't have a vote and it's just a Tory.


Were he 'only a Tory', fair enough, but he's not is he? He is potentially PM which will affect all of us.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 15, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Javid's not really a Muslim, of course. He's an atheist. Actually that might be worse for him... He's a Muslim Atheist!



I believe the correct term in Islam is "apostate", and that the prescribed punishment is death.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 15, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Oh, you learn something new.
> 
> He looks like a muslim and has a foreign name, that'll be enough for the shire tories.



Some of them, being somewhat senile, will think "he looks like that lovely Dr Evil from the Austin Powers films".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 15, 2019)

BryanLuc said:


> Posters who resort to foul and childish name calling should grow up and stop playground name calling. Who knows, they might even develop an argument



Cunt off, fucknuts.


----------



## newbie (Jun 15, 2019)

Smangus said:


> You don't live in London so you have no idea. The only legacy he has left are a trail of failed vanity projects which have cost us stupid amounts of money. Garden bridge, water cannon, cable cars etc. Nothing for ordinary people.


and a vast number of cranes around Nine Elms, in particular, building yet more tower blocks full of luxury flats sold in an instant off-plan in the Far East that no-one will live in.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 15, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hunt's a cunt
> Johnson's a cunt
> Gove's a cunt
> Javid's a cunt
> et cetera.



Victoria Derbyshire appears to be with you on this...


----------



## hash tag (Jun 15, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Were he 'only a Tory', fair enough, but he's not is he? He is potentially PM which will affect all of us.



It's not a general election. We are regrettably just changing one Tory for another Tory. Their thoughts and ideas might differ slightly, but still remain a Tory at heart.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 15, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> I believe the correct term in Islam is "apostate", and that the prescribed punishment is death.


I have sudden urge to face mecca. If I kicked the cunt to death and claimed religious motivation, pointing to that particular rule, do you reckon I'd get off on the grounds of freedom of conscience?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 15, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> I have sudden urge to face mecca. If I kicked the cunt to death and claimed religious motivation, pointing to that particular rule, do you reckon I'd get off on the grounds of freedom of conscience?



Gotta be worth a go


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 15, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hunt's a cunt
> Johnson's a cunt
> Gove's a cunt
> Javid's a cunt
> et cetera.



James Blunt is very happy that he’s no longer the rhyming slang of choice.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 15, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> I have sudden urge to face mecca. If I kicked the cunt to death and claimed religious motivation, pointing to that particular rule, do you reckon I'd get off on the grounds of freedom of conscience?



Sadly, no. Law of the land overrides religious law.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 15, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> James Blunt is very happy that he’s no longer the rhyming slang of choice.



Graffiti must go out across the land, declaring "Jeremy Hunt is a total James Blunt".


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 15, 2019)

James Hunt would turn in his grave.


----------



## gosub (Jun 15, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sadly, no. Law of the land overrides religious law.


----------



## Nylock (Jun 15, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I wonder how many people looked across the pond at Trump and thought 'that could never happen here'.


I wonder how many people looked across the pond at Trump and thought "That.... *That's* what we need over here"...



BryanLuc said:


> Posters who resort to foul and childish name calling should grow up and stop playground name calling. Who knows, they might even develop an argument


***WOOPWOOP*** Forum Police!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 15, 2019)

BryanLuc said:


> Posters who resort to foul and childish name calling should grow up and stop playground name calling. Who knows, they might even develop an argument



Your mum tho.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 15, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Your mum tho.


Hey, remember this?



SpackleFrog said:


> You've repeatedly praised him on other threads, as you well know. You did it just today. Even when challenged on your support for one of the most reactionary Home Secretary's in history, you've stuck to that.


I'm still waiting for you to back it up or retract it and provide an apology for lying.
In your own time.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 15, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Hey, remember this?
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to back it up or retract it and provide an apology for lying.
> In your own time.



I can't be arsed. I've quoted back your posts at you enough to know it's not worth the effort. You know you've praised Javid for stripping Begum of her citizenship and signing the extradition order for Assange to the US. When this has led to discussion of the Hostile Environment policy you've stuck by that praise. 

But if you want to tell yourself I'm lieing, you go ahead. I really don't care.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 15, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I can't be arsed. I've quoted back your posts at you enough to know it's not worth the effort. You know you've praised Javid for stripping Begum of her citizenship and signing the extradition order for Assange to the US. When this has led to discussion of the Hostile Environment policy you've stuck by that praise.
> 
> But if you want to tell yourself I'm lieing, you go ahead. I really don't care.


You can't quote it because it didn't happen, you lying cunt.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 15, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> You can't quote it because it didn't happen, you lying cunt.



Temper, temper.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 15, 2019)

from bbc politics web page

 

seems a good choice...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 15, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Temper, temper.


Merely an observation.


----------



## stavros (Jun 15, 2019)

BryanLuc said:


> Posters who resort to foul and childish name calling should grow up and stop playground name calling. Who knows, they might even develop an argument



We should at least use gentlemanly forms of derogation, such as "piccaninnies" with "watermelon smiles", or "letterboxes".


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 16, 2019)

No doubt the usual circus of late night phone calls will be ongoing. Begrudgingly answered by Johnson from those hoping that last chance grovelling will cement them a cabinet spot.


----------



## andysays (Jun 16, 2019)

When all this began, I thought there was going some attempt by MPs to keep Johnson off the final two names that go to members. How wrong I was

Tory leadership: Boris Johnson wins backing from Esther McVey


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 16, 2019)

andysays said:


> When all this began, I thought there was going some attempt by MPs to keep Johnson off the final two names that go to members. How wrong I was



It all changed, because of Farage putting the willies up them.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 16, 2019)

BryanLuc said:


> They did alright under his Mayorship, a lot better than under the present incumbent



Who are ‘they’? Some got rich, some enjoyed just about the biggest week of rioting ever in 2011. Many left London altogether, economically cleansed from it.

You’ve got nothing of depth to say, so be a good chap and do one.


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 16, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> He built 94,000 new houses...



You've already established the extent of your understanding of housing in London when you railed against Corbyn for owning a modest terraced house that costs half the average price for such a property in his constiuency. What proportion of these 'houses' meet the needs of Londoners, instead of acting primarily as investment vehicles for overseas wealth? Boris oversaw a transition from buy-to-let to buy-to-leave. Investors frequently don't even bother trying to earn rent anymore. London property has increasingly become a way to store wealth safe from the scrutiny of other governments, as well as a relatively safe bet for a good return. This might be combined with a pied-a-terre for the odd shopping trip, or student digs for the offspring. By some accounts, it has got to the stage where this has become embedded into the design with many units never intended by the property developer to function as primary dwellings.

Boris's response as mayor actively encouraged this process at the time and dismissed concerns as left-wing xenophobia.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 16, 2019)

The lead time for getting stuff built is several years, so many of the houses built during the reign of Johnson are likely to have been planned and funded long before he took office (as were the hire bikes that he somehow managed to take credit for).


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 16, 2019)

andysays said:


> When all this began, I thought there was going some attempt by MPs to keep Johnson off the final two names that go to members. How wrong I was
> 
> Tory leadership: Boris Johnson wins backing from Esther McVey



I thought exactly the same. I think they've just gone from hating him to still hating him but believing he is their only hope.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 16, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> The lead time for getting stuff built is several years, so many of the houses built during the reign of Johnson are likely to have been planned and funded long before he took office (as were the hire bikes that he somehow managed to take credit for).


Then by that view, houses planned in the Boris era are still being built?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I thought exactly the same. I think they've just gone from hating him to still hating him but believing he is their only hope.


Clutching at straw-coloured hair


----------



## BryanLuc (Jun 16, 2019)

stavros said:


> We should at least use gentlemanly forms of derogation, such as "piccaninnies" with "watermelon smiles", or "letterboxes".


 "gentlemanly"?
If that's your idea of polite conversation thank goodness I do not mix in your circles


----------



## BryanLuc (Jun 16, 2019)

Theresa May is backing Rory Stewart. Poor man, that must be the final kiss of death


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 16, 2019)

BryanLuc said:


> "gentlemanly"?
> If that's your idea of polite conversation thank goodness I do not mix in your circles



What circles do you mix in, caller?


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 16, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Then by that view, houses planned in the Boris era are still being built?



Johnson is responsible for permitting residential property developments, such as the conversion of Centre Point from commercial use into luxury apartments, which began in 2015 but still remains largely unsold, since it suits the owner to hold out for a price that even the international investment market won't bear. Ironically, as an office block that was originally left empty for years, the building already symbolised the perverse incentives that the market gave investors to leave stock empty. (While empty buildings don't bring in rent they can be used more effectively to leverage borrowing for, say, further speculative investment.) A youth homelessness charity was even named after the building. In this respect, residential property investment is not necessarily any different. Building units for the market isn't the same as building homes for people.


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 16, 2019)

BryanLuc said:


> "gentlemanly"?
> If that's your idea of polite conversation thank goodness I do not mix in your circles



He's quoting Johnson, you pillock.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 16, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> What circles do you mix in, caller?



ever decreasing ones.


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 16, 2019)

With new posters of this calibre, in a few decades, Urban's going to end up as the virtual equivalent of a day trip to a golf course from a nursing home in the home counties.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 16, 2019)

eoin_k said:


> With new posters of this calibre, in a few decades, Urban's going to end up as the virtual equivalent of a day trip to a golf course from a nursing home in the home counties.



"new" posters, though


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 16, 2019)

Aye, a bit credulous on my part... In my defence, trying to engage seriously with Sasaferrato probably clouded my judgment.


----------



## newbie (Jun 16, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Then by that view, houses planned in the Boris era are still being built?


I'm not sure you've quite grasped the reality.

Property for Sale in Nine Elms - Buy Properties in Nine Elms - Zoopla


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 16, 2019)

eoin_k said:


> Johnson is responsible for permitting residential property developments, such as the conversion of Centre Point from commercial use into luxury apartments, which began in 2015 but still remains largely unsold, since it suits the owner to hold out for a price that even the international investment market won't bear. Ironically, as an office block that was originally left empty for years, the building already symbolised the perverse incentives that the market gave investors to leave stock empty. (While empty buildings don't bring in rent they can be used more effectively to leverage borrowing for, say, further speculative investment.) A youth homelessness charity was even named after the building. In this respect, residential property investment is not necessarily any different. Building units for the market isn't the same as building homes for people.


That is hardly a problem unique to London.


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 16, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> That is hardly a problem unique to London.



Is that it? The point isn't that this pheonomenon is unique to London, although London is a particularly extreme example. The point is that your defence of Johnson's record on housebuilding completely missunderstands what his policies really achieved. He didn't oversee the construction of houses as you keep boasting. He actively encouraged a speculative bubble in glass and steel boxes that nobody lives in. That is the record you are defending


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 16, 2019)

eoin_k said:


> Is that it? The point isn't that this pheonomenon is unique to London, although London is a particularly extreme example. The point is that your defence of Johnson's record on housebuilding completely missunderstands what his policies really achieved. He didn't oversee the construction of houses as you keep boasting. He actively encouraged a speculative bubble in glass and steel boxes that nobody lives in. That is the record you are defending



You don't like Boris. I get that.

You are prejudiced to the point where nothing he has done is of worth. Says more about you than him TBH.

Pointless discussion is pointless.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 16, 2019)

eoin_k said:


> Is that it? The point isn't that this pheonomenon is unique to London, although London is a particularly extreme example. The point is that your defence of Johnson's record on housebuilding completely missunderstands what his policies really achieved. He didn't oversee the construction of houses as you keep boasting. He actively encouraged a speculative bubble in glass and steel boxes that nobody lives in. That is the record you are defending



Keep boasting? One comment. Clown.


----------



## xenon (Jun 16, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> You don't like Boris. I get that.
> 
> You are prejudiced to the point where nothing he has done is of worth. Says more about you than him TBH.
> 
> Pointless discussion is pointless.



It is when you make no effort to even address the points regarding the negative effects of the policies you credit Johnson for.


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 16, 2019)

Sasaferrato,  why don't you deal with the substance of my point rather than indulge in this pedantic nitpicking.


----------



## xenon (Jun 16, 2019)

Fucksake Sasaferrato

you're an obtuce dullard.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 16, 2019)

.

Removed as I was unaware of circumstances.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 16, 2019)

xenon said:


> It is when you make no effort to even address the points regarding the negative effects of the policies you credit Johnson for.


See post # 914


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 16, 2019)

eoin_k said:


> Sasaferrato,  why don't you deal with the substance of my point rather than indulge in this pedantic nitpicking.


See post # 914


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 16, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> [...]
> 
> You are prejudiced to the point where nothing he has done is of worth. Says more about you than him TBH.
> 
> [...]


lol
Says the man who attacks Corbyn for living in a modest terraced house in his own constituency because the _Daily Mail_ persuaded him that it was extravagant.


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 16, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> See post # 914


----------



## xenon (Jun 16, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Whatever. Fuck off, there's a good chap.
> 
> Obtu_s_e you semi-literate half-wit.



My spelling may be poor but at least I'm not making a lazy thickwitted defence of Johnson and lack the comprehension skills, wit or grace to even engage with the patiently outlined points raised by my interlocuters.

Dullard.


----------



## xenon (Jun 16, 2019)

Still a Tory Sas.

Boris Johnson defending waste of fucking space prick.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 16, 2019)

Two irritants have just been removed. I am no longer tolerating clowns arguing for the sake of it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## eoin_k (Jun 16, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Two irritants have just been removed. I am no longer tolerating clowns arguing for the sake of it.



Good. Now we can mock your ill-informed pontificating without having to put up with the tedious retorts of a petulant overgrown man child... Come to think of it, your sympahty for Bojo the Clown makes sense.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 16, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Keep boasting? One comment. Clown.


ffs. People who know _a lot more about this_ than you do are giving you information. You can't process that information without admitting that your original post about TCJ's property-developing record was badly wrong. Says everything about _you_, and nothing about anyone else.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 16, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> ffs. People who know _a lot more about this_ than you do are giving you information. You can't process that information without admitting that your original post about TCJ's property-developing record was badly wrong. Says everything about _you_, and nothing about anyone else.



He built 94,000 houses during his time. That was all I said, no more no less.

As always with Boris, that figure on its own is incomplete information. I get it that many of those houses turned out not to be homes.

He's not PM material, but of the contenders, on both sides of the house, who is.

Can you explain though, why he won twice in London, and is about to become PM? To me it is rather like seeing Trump win, something that did not seem possible.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 16, 2019)

At a guess I'd say that it's because London has lots of wealthy people


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 16, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Then by that view, houses planned in the Boris era are still being built?



Some will be, yes.

One of the things Johnson did to stimulate house building was to allow developers to renegotiate the percentage of affordable housing in schemes, in some cases down to nothing. That’s the legacy.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 16, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> At a guess I'd say that it's because London has lots of wealthy people



And there were those who voted for Boris because they thought he was a bit of a laugh.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 16, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Some will be, yes.
> 
> One of the things Johnson did to stimulate house building was to allow developers to renegotiate the percentage of affordable housing in schemes, in some cases down to nothing. That’s the legacy.



I've been a reader of Private Eye for about 45 years. They frequently detail the machinations of Labour councils in London, re planning permission and affordable housing.

It is more than a tad disingenuous to portray this as a purely Conservative construct, because it isn't.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 16, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> And there were those who voted for Boris because they thought he was a bit of a laugh.



I suspect that Trump and Corbyn are in place for the same reason.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 16, 2019)

eoin_k said:


> Good. Now we can mock your ill-informed pontificating without having to put up with the tedious retorts of a petulant overgrown man child... Come to think of it, your sympahty for Bojo the Clown makes sense.


He never actually puts people on ignore just claims to for some strange reason.


----------



## Combustible (Jun 16, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> I suspect that Trump and Corbyn are in place for the same reason.


This makes absolutely no sense


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 16, 2019)

Combustible said:


> This makes absolutely no sense



'And there were those who voted for Boris because they thought he was a bit of a laugh.'


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 16, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> He never actually puts people on ignore just claims to for some strange reason.



I certainly do. Some temporarily, some permanently. Xenon restored because I needed to apologise, which I have done.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2019)

Boris Johnson 'ranted f*** the families during 7/7 bombing victims insult'

Has this come out before?


----------



## kebabking (Jun 16, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Boris Johnson 'ranted f*** the families during 7/7 bombing victims insult'
> 
> Has this come out before?



I've definitely seen it today - possibly on Rory Stewart's Twitter feed.

There is, to understate the situation magnificently, no love lost there....


----------



## Combustible (Jun 16, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> 'And there were those who voted for Boris because they thought he was a bit of a laugh.'


Who voted for Corbyn because he was a bit of a laugh? I don't think even his enemies would say that, if anything he is accused of being po faced and humourless


----------



## kebabking (Jun 16, 2019)

Combustible said:


> Who voted for Corbyn because he was a bit of a laugh? I don't think even his enemies would say that, if anything he is accused of being po faced and humourless



There were quite a few Tories who did the £3 membership thing to vote for Corbyn - both for political sadism and 'for a giggle' - the number talking about having done so after the 2017 GE dropped off somewhat, but there is a constituancy that does it.


----------



## Combustible (Jun 16, 2019)

kebabking said:


> There were quite a few Tories who did the £3 membership thing to vote for Corbyn - both for political sadism and 'for a giggle' - the number talking about having done so after the 2017 GE dropped off somewhat, but there is a constituancy that does it.


So it was claimed, but either way that's not voting for Corbyn because he is a laugh, as is supposedly the case with Johnson. They may have thought that making Corbyn Labour  leader was a laugh, but it's in no way the same as people voting for Johnson because they found his buffoonish persona amusing


----------



## andysays (Jun 16, 2019)

Stewart has come up with a novel idea to resolve the Brexit conundrum


> Rory Stewart insisted "there is no new negotiation with Europe". He said the EU had made it clear they would not revisit the withdrawal agreement. Instead he proposed setting up a citizens' jury to break the Brexit impasse.





> Under his plan, a group of 50,000 people would be selected randomly from the electoral register. Those people would get a phone call in late July to check they were available to participate.





> A polling company would then whittle the number down, making sure the final group was representative of the country. That group would be given three weeks to make recommendations which Parliament would then be able to approve or reject.


Somehow, I think it's unlikely we will get to see if this plan will actually work.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 16, 2019)

andysays said:


> Stewart has come up with a novel idea to resolve the Brexit conundrum
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, I think it's unlikely we will get to see if this plan will actually work.


I don't understand this.

He opens with a problem - the EU won't renegotiate.

Then pitches his brainwave - let the people decide! (via some sort of focus group citizens assembly)

Ok. So how does this address the problem?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 16, 2019)

Stewart has got an iceball's chance in hell of getting in


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 16, 2019)

((((focus groups))))


----------



## kebabking (Jun 16, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> ... How does this address the problem?



It's a mechanism to remove the 'the people voted for Brexit, but not _which _Brexit...' reasoning/excuse you find coming from the mouths of undisguised remainers.

They complain that a yes/no question simply wasn't designed to cope with the undoubted complexity of the issue, and that they are simply doing what they think is best _in the absence of specific instructions from the electorate. _This is a mechanism to provide those specific instructions, and this deprives them of this excuse.

Many will find another excuse, and Stewart knows that, but he only needs X number to vote for it, he doesn't need to please everyone.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2019)

_“A polling company would then whittle the number down...”
_
Stewart proposes to privatise the political crisis.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 16, 2019)

kebabking said:


> It's a mechanism to remove the 'the people voted for Brexit, but not _which _Brexit...' reasoning/excuse you find coming from the mouths of undisguised remainers.
> 
> They complain that a yes/no question simply wasn't designed to cope with the undoubted complexity of the issue, and that they are simply doing what they think is best _in the absence of specific instructions from the electorate. _This is a mechanism to provide those specific instructions, and this deprives them of this excuse.
> 
> Many will find another excuse, and Stewart knows that, but he only needs X number to vote for it, he doesn't need to please everyone.


Makes sense. Still, it surely only resolves the problem he starts with if this big focus group ultimately agree with May's deal


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 16, 2019)

Stewart is not in it to win. Hes there to promote himself as the standard bearer of remainy, socially liberal "sensible", tacking to the centre conservatism - there to save the tory party after it crashes and burns in the fires of brexit. In about  6 months time. 
Its says something about the calculated nonsense that is being sold in the leadership contest (i.e.I'll negotiate a better brexit by threatening them with no deal - and by the sheer force of my personality) - that stewarts wishful thinking, technocratic waffle is actually the most plausible option on offer


----------



## Argonia (Jun 16, 2019)

Anyone watching channel four?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> That is hardly a problem unique to London.



Sadly, the scale of it here, in percentage terms of completions (70%+), dwarfs anywhere else in the UK.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 16, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Anyone watching channel four?


I turned it off and now I'm watching Eat Well for Less on iPlayer.


----------



## Supine (Jun 16, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Anyone watching channel four?



Yes. And losing the will to live.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 16, 2019)

Jeremy Cunt just said that seven million adults are functionally illiterate. Is that really true?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 16, 2019)

Think I am going to be poached by soccer aid on itv to be honest


----------



## tim (Jun 16, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Boris Johnson 'ranted f*** the families during 7/7 bombing victims insult'
> 
> Has this come out before?


I read about it last week, probably on here.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 16, 2019)

Johnson has a shit load of enemies. Probably wishful thinking but I really hope somebody somewhere is waiting until the coronation is imminent before releasing the hounds, destroying Johnson's leadership hopes and hopefully career while throwing the Tories into (even more) turmoil as they whimper along to a now inevitable GE on 8% in the polls


----------



## MrSki (Jun 16, 2019)

Rory Stewart is now the bookies 2nd favourite with odds varying between 9-1 & 14-1. Seeing as he was the outsider at the beginning he is certainly coming up on the inside rail & seemed to have the backing of the studio on the C4 debate. 

He is no better than the rest but might make a better run when it comes to the two horsed race.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 16, 2019)

Javid came out of that particularly badly-sort of hapless Spok with bog-all to say.Not as bad as Gove though who had to be rescued by Hunt from a charge of hypocrisy that was about to get traction.Boris probably chortling away with his feet up and a bucket of popcorn.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 16, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Rory Stewart is now the bookies 2nd favourite with odds varying between 9-1 & 14-1. Seeing as he was the outsider at the beginning he is certainly coming up on the inside rail & seemed to have the backing of the studio on the C4 debate.
> 
> He is no better than the rest but might make a better run when it comes to the two horsed race.


He's trying to sell himself as Mr Rational and is actually doing a decent job of it but whilst the general public may go for that, I don't think the people who get to vote for him will. There is still a yearning for magic Brexit with unicorns whilst keeping Jezzer the Red out of No 10.
Boris is promising to do that, he may be selling snake oil but buying it prevents (at least for the moment) having to face the truth.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 16, 2019)

I can report from a pub in the heart of Tory lane that the refusal of Johnson to do the TV debate has had a somewhat negative reaction.

He may well still win, but I think whoever is his challenger in the party vote will be taken more seriously - less of an also ran than might have been predicted.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 16, 2019)

Stewart definitely coming over as the least cunty option in a field of them.

Raab looks like evil incarnate as usual. Desperately pretending how empathetic he is, yet just oozes evil bastard.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 16, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Rory Stewart is now the bookies 2nd favourite with odds varying between 9-1 & 14-1. Seeing as he was the outsider at the beginning he is certainly coming up on the inside rail & seemed to have the backing of the studio on the C4 debate.
> 
> He is no better than the rest but might make a better run when it comes to the two horsed race.



The fact that Eton and Oxford educated Rory Stewart, with his patrician credentials the modern equivalent of colonial administration, is able to pull of a ‘Tory man of the people’ act is frankly astonishing.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 16, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Raab looks like evil incarnate as usual. Desperately pretending how empathetic he is, yet just oozes evil bastard.



I’d love to boot Raab in the balls...


----------



## marshall (Jun 16, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Johnson has a shit load of enemies. Probably wishful thinking but I really hope somebody somewhere is waiting until the coronation is imminent before releasing the hounds, destroying Johnson's leadership hopes and hopefully career while throwing the Tories into (even more) turmoil as they whimper along to a now inevitable GE on 8% in the polls



yh, can't help but feel there's another twist, or kink, that's going to be revealed to derail the bj express; glad someone like stewart has thrown his hat into the ring.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 16, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The fact that Eton and Oxford educated Rory Stewart, with his patrician credentials the modern equivalent of colonial administration, is able to pull of a ‘Tory man of the people’ act is frankly astonishing.


Good listener though-like Corbyn but with ears like errant wings.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 16, 2019)

Duncan2 said:


> Good listener though-like Corbyn but with ears like errant wings.



Yes, ‘being’ empathetic and emoting is popular these days. But look at his background, look at his ideas. He’s basically offering patrician rule for those pining for a sort of aristocratic rule that we ‘enjoyed’ before the industrial revolution.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 16, 2019)

kebabking said:


> I can report from a pub in the heart of Tory lane that the refusal of Johnson to do the TV debate has had a somewhat negative reaction.
> 
> He may well still win, but I think whoever is his challenger in the party vote will be taken more seriously - less of an also ran than might have been predicted.


BoJo the Clown's minders are trying to keep him out of the public eye as much as possible for fear that he will say something so mindboggingly stupid that it will screw even his chances. He's not even remotely in Trumpelstiltskin's league but he regularly comes as across as willing to chow down on his own foot.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 16, 2019)

Yeah quite agree-he was the one that compared himself with Jezza---lol.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 16, 2019)

If Hunt gets it, it’ll be like we’re hosting the world Jeremy championship at the next election.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 16, 2019)

Duncan2 said:


> Yeah quite agree-he was the one that compared himself with Jezza---lol.



He’s not cranky enough to be Corbyn. Also ‘I’m going to cut taxes for the rich in a really nice way, cos I’m just a humble upper middle class twat’ would run out of road fast I suspect.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 16, 2019)

Killing the membership is a bold move there.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 16, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Killing the membership is a bold move there.



That'll stop them voting for Johnson.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 16, 2019)

In reference to the Tory leadership debate

Terry Pratchett on why Genua had run out of leaders

" ... inbreeding  having progressed to the point where the sole remaining example consisted mostly of teeth "


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 16, 2019)

Bernie Gunther said:


> In reference to the Tory leadership debate
> 
> Terry Pratchett on why Genua had run out of leaders
> 
> " ... inbreeding  having progressed to the point where the sole remaining example consisted mostly of teeth "


Good to see you posting Bernie


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 16, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Killing the membership is a bold move there.



The earlier they kill them, the more of their pension entitlement can be converted into tax cuts for the rich.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 16, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Good to see you posting Bernie



Thanks mate. 

I needed a break.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 16, 2019)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I needed a break.


Hope it replenished your chakra chief and you're feeling well.


----------



## gosub (Jun 16, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Rory Stewart is now the bookies 2nd favourite with odds varying between 9-1 & 14-1. Seeing as he was the outsider at the beginning he is certainly coming up on the inside rail & seemed to have the backing of the studio on the C4 debate.
> 
> He is no better than the rest but might make a better run when it comes to the two horsed race.


Seriously? His peoples thing is a fucking daft idea (pity had time for him) - it'll just end up are anguement over  their make up that would be exceedingly gnarly


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 16, 2019)

Just watching the debate now on youtube. Kinda funny they empty chaired Johnson. Though doubt it will make much difference.


----------



## gosub (Jun 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Just watching the debate now on youtube. Kinda funny they empty chaired Johnson. Though doubt it will make much difference.


How many torirs look to C4 for current affairs?


----------



## elbows (Jun 16, 2019)

The no-show of Johnson for this one will, I assume, be overshadowed by whatever sort of performance he puts in on the BBC one on Tuesday.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 16, 2019)

Also funny they've all decided to call Raab 'Dom'.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 16, 2019)

Is it too late for Chuka to throw his hat into the ring?


----------



## Ming (Jun 17, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Also funny they've all decided to call Raab 'Dom'.


It’s funny how they try to humanize themselves. Like May’s dancing or Alexander and his bicycle. Or the drugs.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 17, 2019)

Didn’t watch it but would assume Johnson’s cowardice wouldn’t go down to well.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 17, 2019)

I didn't watch it, if i wanted to see an old bald man making promisies he couldnt keep i would have watched my dad's first two wedding videos.


----------



## Poot (Jun 17, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Didn’t watch it but would assume Johnson’s cowardice wouldn’t go down to well.


I held my nose and went to the Daily Mail's comments section on this out of curiosity. The general consensus was that 'Boris' was right not to appear because it was all a bit argumentative. 

I'm not going to put a cheerful facepalm emoji here because it's beyond a fucking joke. What the FUCK will it take for people to see through him? He is 100% stage managed. Even arriving late and pretending not to know what's going on. It's an act. That's why he can't do a tv debate. He doesn't have a personality, just a script.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 17, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> I didn't watch it, if i wanted to see an old bald man making promisies he couldnt keep i would have watched my dad's first two wedding videos.



I've saw that joke on twitter last night.

_Null points..._


----------



## LDC (Jun 17, 2019)

Jesus fucking christ, Gove was impressively annoying. Given his recent admissions about cocaine taking I thought his heavily and repeatedly pushed '(I) can do' attitude was quite funny...


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 17, 2019)

What was telling, and one for the supporters of declinism to note, was the feeble intellectual performance of _all of them.
_
This is driven home when you remember that when asked what the number one priority was, bar Brexit, not one had a macro vision for the economy, jobs, wealth creation, an industrial strategy etc. Instead, we had further emoting about mental health, social care, I believe the children are our future etc.

In fact, not one candidate had a single idea or even soundbite for the economy (bar some half baked waffle about apprenticeships - which was actually about pushing down the number of university applications).  

The lack of ambition was pitiful.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 17, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Just watching the debate now on youtube. Kinda funny they empty chaired Johnson. Though doubt it will make much difference.



Made me think of Roy Hattersly's legendary non-appearance on HIGNFY (back when it was good)


----------



## Wilf (Jun 17, 2019)

Johnson has done another no show, this time a press gallery event. Given how bad this all makes him look, his team must be _very_ worried about potential gaffes/chang. Won't make any difference of course, but what a shithouse.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2019)

i reckon that the way to sort this leadership thing out would be to make them all complete the grand national course at aintree, on foot. each time the last one is removed from the race and shot like a racehorse. so the winner would have run the course (in this case) nine times. and should then be taken out and shot.


----------



## killer b (Jun 17, 2019)

Who does it look bad to? The tory electorate don't give a shit.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 17, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Johnson has done another no show, this time a press gallery event. Given how bad this all makes him look, his team must be _very_ worried about potential gaffes/chang. Won't make any difference of course, but what a shithouse.



For the media bubble yes. In terms of having the election sewn up it makes sense. The potential gain in support with Tory MP's or members  is outweighed by the potential for hostages for fortune or gaffes. The entire operation is planned. 

Get him over the line.
Posture with EU technocrats before rapidly 'coming back to the people' and telling them what a bunch of unreasonable bastards they are and that a mandate is needed for delivering Brexit. 
Check polls. 
October GE.


----------



## LDC (Jun 17, 2019)

I suspect it's been calculated that not appearing at worst won't make any real difference to his chances, and might even mark him out as different/superior to the others and help him in the long run.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The entire operation is planned.




you're having a laugh. the end game may be as you suggest but ALL the evidence is that johnson doesn't do plans, he does turn up on the night and hope it goes fine.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 17, 2019)

killer b said:


> Who does it look bad to? The tory electorate don't give a shit.


As I said, it won't make any difference and yes, I can see the calculation he's making here. Same time, it doesn't look good if an incoming prime minister can't answer questions and debate. It's no great surprise that he's a superficial self interested wanker, but yeah, this is him being a superficial self interested wanker.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 17, 2019)

killer b said:


> Who does it look bad to? The tory electorate don't give a shit.


Yeah, if people think this looks bad it seems some of the lessons of Trump still haven't been learned (except by Johnson). The people he is appealing to like it when he is rude or contemptuous to the press, they like it when he is racist, they like it when he plays the idiot, they don't care about his record as mayor, they don't care about his diplomatic gaffes, they don't care that he lies, or that he got sacked from multiple jobs. It's not that none of this matters, it's that most of these things _actively count in his favour_. He's against the mythical liberal establishment, he's on 'our' side, he's confidently proud of 'Britishness' and therefore gives us some self-respect. All his lying and rudeness is just him being clever - on 'our' behalf. This is why he will probably win. Accusing him of things that his supporters already know, or pointing out his 'gaffes', is not going to help, just as it didn't help with Trump.

Thank god that stupid court case about him lying got dropped - it would have played right into his hands and absolutely guaranteed his victory. A right populist creates an 'us against them' that obscures class relations, and then invites you to join 'us' against some false version of 'the elite' that magically doesn't include the Johnsons and Farages. There's been a few people on here who every time Trump made some ever more idiotic or repulsive statement were saying 'This one surely will end him.' It never did. And another lie or 'gaffe' or racist comment from Johnson won't either. Pointing out that Johnson is on the side of the very rich and his program will lead to job losses and cuts to services is the work that needs to be done - not pointing out that he is a clown or a liar.


----------



## killer b (Jun 17, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> you're having a laugh. the end game may be as you suggest but ALL the evidence is that johnson doesn't do plans, he does turn up on the night and hope it goes fine.


There was this interesting post from Jeremy Vine at the weekend, which suggests that an appearance of winging it is, in fact, planned.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 17, 2019)

btw the same goes for the idea that the Darius Guppy affair will finish him if more people know about it. No it won't. I have an idiot family member who would vote for Johnson and I can just imagine his reaction to that story: When we go into negotiations with the EU I want the type of person who would happily let someone's legs get broken on my side. Johnson's chummy personality is all about inviting you to be on his side. Once he's got you on side he can do as he likes. He might be a son of a bitch but he's 'our' sob type thinking.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 17, 2019)

Brainaddict said:


> Yeah, if people think this looks bad it seems some of the lessons of Trump still haven't been learned (except by Johnson). The people he is appealing to like it when he is rude or contemptuous to the press, they like it when he is racist, they like it when he plays the idiot, they don't care about his record as mayor, they don't care about his diplomatic gaffes, they don't care that he lies, or that he got sacked from multiple jobs. It's not that none of this matters, it's that most of these things _actively count in his favour_. He's against the mythical liberal establishment, he's on 'our' side, he's confidently proud of 'Britishness' and therefore gives us some self-respect. All his lying and rudeness is just him being clever - on 'our' behalf. This is why he will probably win. Accusing him of things that his supporters already know, or pointing out his 'gaffes', is not going to help, just as it didn't help with Trump.
> 
> Thank god that stupid court case about him lying got dropped - it would have played right into his hands and absolutely guaranteed his victory. A right populist creates an 'us against them' that obscures class relations, and then invites you to join 'us' against some false version of 'the elite' that magically doesn't include the Johnsons and Farages. There's been a few people on here who every time Trump made some ever more idiotic or repulsive statement were saying 'This one surely will end him.' It never did. And another lie or 'gaffe' or racist comment from Johnson won't either. Pointing out that Johnson is on the side of the very rich and his program will lead to job losses and cuts to services is the work that needs to be done - not pointing out that he is a clown or a liar.



There's no doubt that the likes of Johnson and Trump are on the side of the rich, but (from personal experience) pointing that out to (some) people - it doesn't change their minds, either. It's all very depressing. Wasn't there a poll a while back, where respondents claimed they were willing to go through tough times (post Brexit) in order to "take the country back"?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 17, 2019)

Brainaddict said:


> Yeah, if people think this looks bad it seems some of the lessons of Trump still haven't been learned (except by Johnson). The people he is appealing to like it when he is rude or contemptuous to the press, they like it when he is racist, they like it when he plays the idiot, they don't care about his record as mayor, they don't care about his diplomatic gaffes, they don't care that he lies, or that he got sacked from multiple jobs. It's not that none of this matters, it's that most of these things _actively count in his favour_. He's against the mythical liberal establishment, he's on 'our' side, he's confidently proud of 'Britishness' and therefore gives us some self-respect. All his lying and rudeness is just him being clever - on 'our' behalf. This is why he will probably win. Accusing him of things that his supporters already know, or pointing out his 'gaffes', is not going to help, just as it didn't help with Trump.
> 
> Thank god that stupid court case about him lying got dropped - it would have played right into his hands and absolutely guaranteed his victory. A right populist creates an 'us against them' that obscures class relations, and then invites you to join 'us' against some false version of 'the elite' that magically doesn't include the Johnsons and Farages. There's been a few people on here who every time Trump made some ever more idiotic or repulsive statement were saying 'This one surely will end him.' It never did. And another lie or 'gaffe' or racist comment from Johnson won't either. Pointing out that Johnson is on the side of the very rich and his program will lead to job losses and cuts to services is the work that needs to be done - not pointing out that he is a clown or a liar.


I agree with all of that. I've posted similar things about the lying court case and certainly agree with the point on (incorrect) expectations that the next outrage will 'surely' bring trump down. Having said that, even with the Brexit Party topping the polls at the moment, I'm not sure the UK is quite at that point. It's well on and people are expressing more and more contempt for politicians/politics, something the left should have been able to make more of. But I'm not convinced we are quite there in terms of there being a full on populist movement with it's own infrastructure. And Johnson himself doesn't quite fit the bill personality wise, despite some of the positioning you describe. Slippery though he is, he's not quite the maverick he thinks he is.


----------



## killer b (Jun 17, 2019)

Wilf said:


> As I said, it won't make any difference and yes, I can see the calculation he's making here. Same time, it doesn't look good if an incoming prime minister can't answer questions and debate. It's no great surprise that he's a superficial self interested wanker, but yeah, this is him being a superficial self interested wanker.


He has a narrow strategy focused on becoming leader of the conservative party (and hence prime minister) right now - if it looks bad to anyone outside the conservative party, it'll be forgotten by the next time it actually matters, IE at an actual general election, when he'll employ a different strategy.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 17, 2019)

killer b said:


> He has a narrow strategy focused on becoming leader of the conservative party (and hence prime minister) right now - if it looks bad to anyone outside the conservative party, it'll be forgotten by the next time it actually matters, IE at an actual general election, when he'll employ a different strategy.


The only connection between the 2 would be if he refused to debate Corbyn and the other party leaders at the next election (if the Tories were in the lead), creating a bit of a narrative. Fwiw, I think he'd beat Corbyn one to one, but might dodge a debate with the other party leaders. You could imagine Nicola Sturgeon landing a couple of blows about his character.


----------



## elbows (Jun 17, 2019)

Whatever the calculation, it already involves having agreed to appear in Tuesdays debate, so I wouldnt over-egg the point about him avoiding debates.

I suspect part of the reason he didnt appear in the earlier debate is that his team want to avoid him being one face among many. The less opponents he faces in the debate, the less chance there is of him being overshadowed. Perhaps there are particular candidates he wants to avoid in debate, and the calculation is that they will be gone from the contest by Tuesday.

And yes, I'm sure they want to minimise the amount of time he spends in debates, especially certain formats, but they were aware they couldnt dodge them completely without creating a bad impression.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 17, 2019)

It makes the next debate about him, which is what he wants.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 17, 2019)

What I haven't heard from him is a strategy to keep the parliamentary party together for whatever variety of no deal/managed no deal/new deal he has to go for by October. At some point he's going to have to get 95% plus of his MPs + DUP going through the same lobby, which is his problem. He has to construct some kind of 'hard-ish brexit unity strategy', which may not exist. He will be in a stronger position than May in some ways, but the numbers are no better. If anything, the more he tacks to the right, the more he brings some of the Labour rebels such as Caroline Flint back in line.

I take the point that he will focus on that _after_ becoming leader, but there's no sign he's got something up his sleeve other than hoping to win a further gen election. That ultimately might be what happens, he calls an election and drags the voters back from Farage.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2019)

killer b said:


> There was this interesting post from Jeremy Vine at the weekend, which suggests that an appearance of winging it is, in fact, planned.


and that he's one after dinner speech which he recycles.


----------



## killer b (Jun 17, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> and that he's one after dinner speech which he recycles.


That's fair enough tbf.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2019)

killer b said:


> That's fair enough tbf.


yeh. but it undermines his reputation for quick thinking on his feet.


----------



## killer b (Jun 17, 2019)

Does he have that reputation?


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 17, 2019)

Wilf said:


> But I'm not convinced we are quite there in terms of there being a full on populist movement with it's own infrastructure.


Brexit is growing into a full on populist movement. The newspapers in this country are so far right as standard that I think it crept up without people noticing. Brexit will drag on for years and that will allow the movement to grow. But you don't need much infrastructure to get one guy in a key position. You might just manage it with a bit of luck and the other candidates being crap. Then he can stir things up properly with his good ole honest racism and xenophobia.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 17, 2019)

Wilf said:


> What I haven't heard from him is a strategy to keep the parliamentary party together for whatever variety of no deal/managed no deal/new deal he has to go for by October. At some point he's going to have to get 95% plus of his MPs + DUP going through the same lobby, which is his problem. He has to construct some kind of 'hard-ish brexit unity strategy', which may not exist. He will be in a stronger position than May in some ways, but the numbers are no better. If anything, the more he tacks to the right, the more he brings some of the Labour rebels such as Caroline Flint back in line.
> 
> I take the point that he will focus on that _after_ becoming leader, but there's no sign he's got something up his sleeve other than hoping to win a further gen election. That ultimately might be what happens, he calls an election and drags the voters back from Farage.


He doesn't need to keep parliament together for a no-deal brexit. As people have begun to cotton onto, you can't vote away a deadline. Since a no-deal would create something close to a state of emergency, parliament would no doubt fall into line as the deadline approaches just to try to limit the damage. For the Tories that will mean imposing the kind of policies they always want to implement anyway.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 17, 2019)

Wilf said:


> What I haven't heard from him is a strategy to keep the parliamentary party together for whatever variety of no deal/managed no deal/new deal he has to go for by October. At some point he's going to have to get 95% plus of his MPs + DUP going through the same lobby, which is his problem. He has to construct some kind of 'hard-ish brexit unity strategy', which may not exist. He will be in a stronger position than May in some ways, but the numbers are no better. If anything, the more he tacks to the right, the more he brings some of the Labour rebels such as Caroline Flint back in line.
> 
> I take the point that he will focus on that _after_ becoming leader, but there's no sign he's got something up his sleeve other than hoping to win a further gen election. That ultimately might be what happens, he calls an election and drags the voters back from Farage.


Really hope his strategy is win, go to polls, get a Tory majority so can bin off DUP and whip a Tory deal through. What could go wrong with calling an election


----------



## Wilf (Jun 17, 2019)

Brainaddict said:


> He doesn't need to keep parliament together for a no-deal brexit. As people have begun to cotton onto, you can't vote away a deadline. Since a no-deal would create something close to a state of emergency, parliament would no doubt fall into line as the deadline approaches just to try to limit the damage. For the Tories that will mean imposing the kind of policies they always want to implement anyway.


But he would have to keep the tories together as a voting block to resist any opposition motions put to rule out no deal. I know a similar one was lost last week, but there will be further attempts before October. The speaker is very likely to allow anti-no deal motions.

Edit: and the more he shapes up for something like no deal, the greater solidity he gives the anti-no deal lot. Yes, there will be brinkmanship and people shitting themselves back into line on both sides. But he still has to navigate his way round a parliament that is still 'deal minded'.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 17, 2019)

Wilf said:


> But he would have to keep the tories together as a voting block to resist any opposition motions put to rule out no deal. I know a similar one was lost last week, but there will be further attempts before October. The speaker is very likely to allow anti-no deal motions.


The problem is that, short of revoking article 50 (which won't get through parliament), all attempts to put off no-deal require the EU to maintain patience and keep extending deadlines. With a right-wing Tory leader as PM I don't think they'll see the point in that. So whatever parliament votes for, the EU will see the PM won't negotiate a new deal seriously, so they'll refuse any further extensions. At that point we crash out and Johnson can and will blame the EU. The economy will tank, foreigners will be blamed for it, and Johnson will thrive. I'm afraid this is the path I see as increasingly likely.

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 17, 2019)

Fwiw, I do think there will be a different 'feel' about the Johnson version of the brexit debate. The last 12 months was dead woman walking, everyone stuck in their camps waiting for what came afterwards. A massive Johnson victory will, for some purposes, unite the erg lot with less manic tory brexiteers. Johnson will claim he won on brexit, to  be added to the national vote in 2016. That will become the dominant voice in parliament, though it might finally push Labour into an unambiguous position and it might push a few Tories into blocking new deal (esp. under their new spiritual leader, Rory whatsit).

Back to populism, it will be interesting to see how remain minded tories are dealt with under Johnson. A shouty response, along with 'traitor' type accusation could push them towards the TIGs Chuks Libdems. Could see a couple of lost souls and poor lambs head of thataways.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 17, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Fwiw, I do think there will be a different 'feel' about the Johnson version of the brexit debate. The last 12 months was dead woman walking, everyone stuck in their camps waiting for what came afterwards. A massive Johnson victory will, for some purposes, unite the erg lot with less manic tory brexiteers. Johnson will claim he won on brexit, to  be added to the national vote in 2016. That will become the dominant voice in parliament, though it might finally push Labour into an unambiguous position and it might push a few Tories into blocking new deal (esp. under their new spiritual leader, Rory whatsit).
> 
> Back to populism, it will be interesting to see how remain minded tories are dealt with under Johnson. A shouty response, along with 'traitor' type accusation could push them towards the TIGs Chuks Libdems. Could see a couple of lost souls and poor lambs head of thataways.


Yes, but I think a big difference with Johnson will be that he doesn't care about the wellbeing of the Tory party in the way that May does. He won't mind at all storing up future resentments and unresolvable conflicts. Johnson gives a shit about one person in all the world and that makes things simple for him.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 17, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Same time, it doesn't look good if an incoming prime minister can't answer questions and debate.


I think if last night's performance on C4 showed anything it was that none of them can. (Rory Stewart was the best of them, though he's still a Tory obviously, and won't win anyway.)


----------



## elbows (Jun 17, 2019)

lol:



> Among the more unusual questions fielded, Mr Stewart - a former solider and diplomat - was asked whether he ever worked for MI6, to which he replied no.



Tory leadership candidates grilled by media


----------



## not a trot (Jun 17, 2019)

Wouldn't be surprised if the first thing Johnson does as PM is dispense with PM question time.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 17, 2019)

Look at this worthless piece of shit.

Jeremy Hunt defends Donald Trump's attack on Sadiq Khan


----------



## killer b (Jun 17, 2019)

I watched a bit of the Ch4 thing last night, and other than how boring everyone was, the only thing of note I took away from it was how repulsive Jeremy Hunt is. I actually retched when he started talking.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 17, 2019)

I have long held him in complete contempt.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 17, 2019)

killer b said:


> I watched a bit of the Ch4 thing last night, and other than how boring everyone was, the only thing of note I took away from it was how repulsive Jeremy Hunt is. I actually retched when he started talking.


I knew in theory that they were all horrible squabbling selfish stupid children just from what they do all the time, but I somehow thought they might have the self-awareness not to make it obvious on TV, yet there they all were, stepping on each other and boasting and lying and me me me.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 17, 2019)

Brainaddict said:


> Yeah, if people think this looks bad it seems some of the lessons of Trump still haven't been learned (except by Johnson). The people he is appealing to like it when he is rude or contemptuous to the press, they like it when he is racist, they like it when he plays the idiot, they don't care about his record as mayor, they don't care about his diplomatic gaffes, they don't care that he lies, or that he got sacked from multiple jobs. It's not that none of this matters, it's that most of these things _actively count in his favour_. He's against the mythical liberal establishment, he's on 'our' side, he's confidently proud of 'Britishness' and therefore gives us some self-respect. All his lying and rudeness is just him being clever - on 'our' behalf. This is why he will probably win. Accusing him of things that his supporters already know, or pointing out his 'gaffes', is not going to help, just as it didn't help with Trump.
> 
> Thank god that stupid court case about him lying got dropped - it would have played right into his hands and absolutely guaranteed his victory. A right populist creates an 'us against them' that obscures class relations, and then invites you to join 'us' against some false version of 'the elite' that magically doesn't include the Johnsons and Farages. There's been a few people on here who every time Trump made some ever more idiotic or repulsive statement were saying 'This one surely will end him.' It never did. And another lie or 'gaffe' or racist comment from Johnson won't either. Pointing out that Johnson is on the side of the very rich and his program will lead to job losses and cuts to services is the work that needs to be done - not pointing out that he is a clown or a liar.


Are you saying that he is appealing to racist thickos?


----------



## 8ball (Jun 17, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Are you saying that he is appealing to racist thickos?



That's a key market, the old "racist thicko" market.  Very astute.

<strokes chin>


----------



## stavros (Jun 17, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Jeremy Cunt just said that seven million adults are functionally illiterate. Is that really true?



He may have misread the statistic.


----------



## elbows (Jun 17, 2019)

Without wishing to spoil the above joke at all, I suppose the stat is this one:



> 16.4% of adults in England, or 7.1 million people, can be described as having 'very poor literacy skills.' They can understand short straightforward texts on familiar topics accurately and independently, and obtain information from everyday sources, but reading information from unfamiliar sources, or on unfamiliar topics, could cause problems. This is also known as being functionally illiterate.



Adult literacy | National Literacy Trust


----------



## stavros (Jun 17, 2019)

not a trot said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if the first thing Johnson does as PM is dispense with PM question time.



Can the PM do that? If was down to one person, it would surely be Bercow or his replacement, wouldn't it?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 17, 2019)

Christ that is a lot of people who struggle with literacy


----------



## treelover (Jun 17, 2019)

Poot said:


> I held my nose and went to the Daily Mail's comments section on this out of curiosity. *The general consensus was that 'Boris' was right not to appear because it was all a bit argumentative. *
> 
> I'm not going to put a cheerful facepalm emoji here because it's beyond a fucking joke. What the FUCK will it take for people to see through him? He is 100% stage managed. Even arriving late and pretending not to know what's going on. It's an act. That's why he can't do a tv debate. He doesn't have a personality, just a script.




lots like this on radio phone ins, mini Trump here we come!


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 17, 2019)

Ming said:


> It’s funny how they try to humanize themselves. Like May’s dancing or Alexander and his bicycle. Or the drugs.


Yes someone upthread mentioned this in connection with Stewart.They know that this idea of theirs being a zombie government has a resonance.As was mentioned Stewart was the only one on the C4 hustings that didn't look like he might have an on-off switch.


----------



## Poot (Jun 17, 2019)

treelover said:


> lots like this on radio phone ins, mini Trump here we come!


It was such a terrifying fight though. No wonder he was scared.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 17, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Christ that is a lot of people who struggle with literacy



2 million less than the Sun readership.

I was expecting more of a correlation.


----------



## treelover (Jun 17, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> It makes the next debate about him, which is what he wants.



Stewart is going to go for him in the debate.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 17, 2019)

Without reading thread I'm sure Boris will win, which will be a massive own goal for the Tories.
He's loved by some, hated by many. 

If they pick Rory i think Tory will pick up some votes from former labour voters disillusioned with the Corbynista.

All this seems pretty obvious so I'm sure it's been discussed already


----------



## elbows (Jun 17, 2019)

treelover said:


> Stewart is going to go for him in the debate.



That is my expectation, if Stewart makes it through tomorrows round of voting of course. I suppose I feel like I'm being given the impression by certain articles and response to channel 4 debate that momentum has shifted to Stewart recently and so people think it much more likely he will survive the next vote, but I dont really know for sure.

I did poke around on youtube when people started talking about him, and quickly found an oxford union debate which demonstrated what sort of attacks on the likes of Farage and Adonis he has been at ease making in the past. There is waffle at the start but it takes him less than 2 minutes to start on them, and mercifully the entire video is only about 11 minutes.


----------



## belboid (Jun 17, 2019)

Telegraph leading tomorrow with the exclusive news that Stewart was/is MI6

Did Rory Stewart spy for MI6? Intrigue surrounds Tory candidate's past as leadership race intensifies


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 17, 2019)

Shocked that eton educated posh son of a colonial diplomat/spy chief who walked through Afghanistan smoking opium before becoming a Tory MP has links to the intelligence services


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 18, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Look at this worthless piece of shit.
> 
> Jeremy Hunt defends Donald Trump's attack on Sadiq Khan



Defending a hostile foreign demagogue over Khan who's doing his best, despite years of Tory cuts/austerity. The prick.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 18, 2019)

belboid said:


> Telegraph leading tomorrow with the exclusive news that Stewart was/is MI6
> 
> Did Rory Stewart spy for MI6? Intrigue surrounds Tory candidate's past as leadership race intensifies


This is an odd one for an institution like the Torygraph to be reporting on. A 'whitehall source' said he was a spy for seven years. Even gives a timeframe to it! In what circumstances might it be legal under spying laws for a source to disclose that? What could he do other than deny it if it is true? Presumably the Torygraph approves in a general way of the existence of the secret services, yet they somehow expect it not to be secret as soon as they start asking questions.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 18, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Shocked that eton educated posh son of a colonial diplomat/spy chief who walked through Afghanistan smoking opium before becoming a Tory MP has links to the intelligence services



Absolute scenes. Weird the Torygraph reporting that in a hostile way - it used to be the media conduit of choice for SIS. I suppose the owners have more pressing tax-related matters to worry about these days.


----------



## pesh (Jun 18, 2019)

i thought he was going to turn into Bananaman, not James Bond.
can only see this helping tbh.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 18, 2019)

elbows said:


> lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Tory leadership candidates grilled by media


I misread that as "Tory leadership candidates grilled by genitalia". I think I've stayed up too late again!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2019)

Some sort of love-in is going on between Stewart & Farage, with Farage prising Stewart, and Stewart reaching out to Farage for his input.



> Nigel Farage invited Stewart onto his LBC show yesterday and hailed him for having ‘set alight’ the Tory leadership process, and praised his ‘terrific campaign’. In contrast the pro-Brexit frontrunner, Boris Johnson, has received the strongest criticism from Farage, who has described the blond Etonian as ‘untrustworthy’ for having voted for May’s deal on its third attempt, and of being ‘very confused’ about the single market during the 2016 referendum.


The Brexit party rallies behind Rory Stewart | Coffee House



> RORY STEWART made a surprise offer to Nigel Farage and his Brexit party to be “involved” with the next stage of Brexit due to their success in last month's European elections.
> 
> Tory leadership candidate Rory Stewart emphasised the importance of Nigel Farage for getting the UK out of the UK and added he represented an important part of the debate. Mr Stewart insisted he wanted the input from Mr Farage and the Brexit Party but also the views of trade unionist and those interested in the UK economy.



Rory Stewart makes shock offer to Farage to enter Brexit negotiations if he becomes PM


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Are you saying that he is appealing to racist thickos?


We're taking about conservative party members here...


----------



## agricola (Jun 18, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> This is an odd one for an institution like the Torygraph to be reporting on. A 'whitehall source' said he was a spy for seven years. Even gives a timeframe to it! In what circumstances might it be legal under spying laws for a source to disclose that? What could he do other than deny it if it is true? Presumably the Torygraph approves in a general way of the existence of the secret services, yet they somehow expect it not to be secret as soon as they start asking questions.



I'd always assumed it was one of the few red lines left in British journalism, given the extreme rarity of stories that reveal the identity of British agents.  As an attack angle to appeal to the Tory vote it is pretty spectacularly bad as well - "_Look at him, he served his country clandestinely in war zones and never talked about it, you can't trust a man like that compared to this bloke who stayed at home and tried to sleep with everyone_".


----------



## kebabking (Jun 18, 2019)

agricola said:


> I'd always assumed it was one of the few red lines left in British journalism, given the extreme rarity of stories that reveal the identity of British agents.  As an attack angle to appeal to the Tory vote it is pretty spectacularly bad as well - "_Look at him, he served his country clandestinely in war zones and never talked about it, you can't trust a man like that compared to this bloke who stayed at home and tried to sleep with everyone_".



Indeed - look at this no-hoper, spying on the Queen's enemies, undercover and unarmed, in two of the most dangerous places on earth. Fortunately our candidate has a much more honourable history of being sacked for dishonesty (by a newspaper!), appearing on HIGNFY and doubling London's birth rate.

I'm not quite sure Johnson's team thought this one through all that much.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 18, 2019)

Be intresting to see waht happens if Stewart survives the  vote today.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 18, 2019)

Quite a bit of Twitter gossip that the Johnson campaign are going to 'lend' Jeremy Hunt 15 votes to ensure he - something of a dead loss - finishes second and is the one to face Johnson in the party vote.

The other rumours are that Stewart has hoovered up about half (10) of Hancock's votes, and that Javid and Goves' campaigns are dead in the sand.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 18, 2019)

kebabking said:


> and that Javid and Goves' campaigns are dead in the sand.



Neck shots?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 18, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Quite a bit of Twitter gossip that the Johnson campaign are going to 'lend' Jeremy Hunt 15 votes to ensure he - something of a dead loss - finishes second and is the one to face Johnson in the party vote.
> 
> The other rumours are that Stewart has hoovered up about half (10) of Hancock's votes, and that Javid and Goves' campaigns are dead in the sand.


What about Raab, dead duck?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 18, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> What about Raab, dead duck?


Dead eyes


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2019)

I can't believe some ostensibly left/liberal friends of mine are trying to figure out who the "best" candidate is.

Nah.

Fuck 'em. I want...

Johnson vs. Stewart.

Eton vs. Eton.

Class front and centre.


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2019)

Javid & Gove are done for, I agree. Gove on the radio yesterday morning was making an obvious pitch for a cabinet role in Johnson's government...


----------



## kebabking (Jun 18, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> What about Raab, dead duck?



His own ego aside, and for a few headbangers for whom Johnson isn't pure enough, Raab was only ever a substitute in case Johnson imploded. I wouldn't be that surprised if he went out today...


----------



## teuchter (Jun 18, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Some sort of love-in is going on between Stewart & Farage, with Farage prising Stewart, and Stewart reaching out to Farage for his input.
> 
> 
> The Brexit party rallies behind Rory Stewart | Coffee House
> ...


You have actually used the term 'reaching out'.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 18, 2019)

teuchter said:


> You have actually used the term 'reaching out'.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 18, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Indeed - look at this no-hoper, spying on the Queen's enemies, undercover and unarmed, in two of the most dangerous places on earth. Fortunately our candidate has a much more honourable history of being sacked for dishonesty (by a newspaper!), appearing on HIGNFY and doubling London's birth rate.
> 
> I'm not quite sure Johnson's team thought this one through all that much.



The irresponsibility in the Johnson/Telegraph outing of Stewart like this, also threatens Stewart by making him a possible target for assault and attack.


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2019)

TBF everyone knew Stewart was a spook already.


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> What about Raab, dead duck?


ha, I had forgotten he even existed.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 18, 2019)

I guess it’s a way of making him appear as an ‘establishment’ candidate, one sent by dark forces to keep maverick man-of-the-people Johnson from the throne.


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2019)

this is quite the bar chart.


----------



## newbie (Jun 18, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> The irresponsibility in the Johnson/Telegraph outing of Stewart like this, also threatens Stewart by making him a possible target for assault and attack.



They're not new allegations



> Rory was born in 1973, in Hong Kong, not long after his father had finished a four-year stint, in London, as secretary of the Joint Intelligence Committee, which liaises between ministers and intelligence agencies. That title, in particular, suggests something that is not in the public record, but that his son acknowledged: his father was involved in British overseas intelligence for twenty years, and reached a high rank. Brian Stewart, confirming this, noted that in the seventies he was in the running to become the director of the Secret Intelligence Service, also known as MI6.







> Last fall, Craig Murray, a former British diplomat who became an antiwar activist, made a striking charge in a blog post: he claimed that Stewart had been an officer of MI6, and was still active in MI6, when, starting in 2005, he worked in Afghanistan, running the Turquoise Mountain Foundation, the charity that Prince Charles helped found. Stewart told me, “There’s no way I can prove it, but the reality is I was really busy in Kabul, and anyone working with me would realize that I wouldn’t have had the _time_ to do anything. And what would I have been doing anyway? Why is running an arts school the best cover?” (And it’s hard to believe that British intelligence would put Prince Charles in the position of being a spy’s sponsor.) Stewart also denied that there was any espionage element in his walk, a few years earlier.
> 
> This seemed credible. But was he in MI6, at the start of his career, in Indonesia and Montenegro? Someone in London who is in a position to know told me that Stewart certainly was. His mother, when asked, smiled, and said, “I wouldn’t begin to know.” Stewart muttered that he was not, but he didn’t contest the idea with the vigor of his Afghan denial. As a storyteller and a newly minted politician, he must find it frustrating if he is under a legal and moral obligation to mislead. “It’s an unfair question,” he said crossly, although he later suggested phrases that I might use—such as his career “giving the appearance of” such a path. He added that people should have “the very, very clear understanding that I stopped working in embassies and for the government proper in 2000.” From then on, “I was no longer part of the system.”




Profile from 2010


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2019)

Craig Murray. I see.


----------



## Poot (Jun 18, 2019)

killer b said:


> this is quite the bar chart.


I work with a bunch of Tories some of whom are almost certainly party members and can confirm that JC and his antics dominate every departmental meeting. I'm hoping that Chris Packham becomes an MP because I think it would actually finish them off.


----------



## newbie (Jun 18, 2019)

killer b said:


> this is quite the bar chart.


What is the definition of political extremism?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 18, 2019)

killer b said:


> TBF everyone knew Stewart was a spook already.



I and a great part of the population didn’t though. I just see it becoming headlines and him ending up being attacked.


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> I and a great part of the population didn’t though. I just see it becoming headlines and him ending up being attacked.


Who by?


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2019)

Who cares?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 18, 2019)

Chatting to the card carrying Boris backing Tory who voted brexit party in work this morning, the MI6 stuff has done him a favour. Which was obvious really. Strange line of attack


----------



## newbie (Jun 18, 2019)

killer b said:


> Craig Murray. I see.


indeed, but not a strong denial.

Point is it took 2 mins to find that, so the Telegraph is hardly guilty of breaching the OSA or doing groundbreaking investigative journalism.


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Chatting to the card carrying Boris backing Tory who voted brexit party in work this morning, the MI6 stuff has done him a favour. Which was obvious really. Strange line of attack


There's a lot of weird stuff going on which could indicate stuff going on behind the scenes - this is one thing, Stewart's Farage love-in is another. He isn't going to win - the bar chart I posted above clearly indicates why: but I can see this going down to Johnson v Stewart, Johnson winning but Stewart getting a prominent role in his cabinet as a fig leaf to pull in floating voters. So Stewart's run isn't about any realistic chance of winning, but about raising his profile as the reasonable face of conservatism for an autumn general election. Perhaps.


----------



## elbows (Jun 18, 2019)

Stewarts 'realism' schtick could be used to justify just about anything, including strange bedfellows.


----------



## ricbake (Jun 18, 2019)

Rory Stewart does look like he might have been the kid that Johnson and Cameron would have fucked in the face when they couldn't get hold of a dead pig.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 18, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> The irresponsibility in the Johnson/Telegraph outing of Stewart like this, also threatens Stewart by making him a possible target for assault and attack.



Johnson has form for outing agents - he did the same to Dominic Lawson years ago.


----------



## Patteran (Jun 18, 2019)

killer b said:


> There's a lot of weird stuff going on which could indicate stuff going on behind the scenes - this is one thing, Stewart's Farage love-in is another. He isn't going to win - the bar chart I posted above clearly indicates why: but I can see this going down to Johnson v Stewart, Johnson winning but Stewart getting a prominent role in his cabinet as a fig leaf to pull in floating voters. So Stewart's run isn't about any realistic chance of winning, but about raising his profile as the reasonable face of conservatism for an autumn general election. Perhaps.



That's it, innit, that's Stewart's role - broaden the appeal in upcoming elections, a fake counter-balance to Johnson. Unite the Right behind those two & even add Farage - it could be pretty effective.


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2019)

The tory party looks insane right now, but we have to assume there's some rational actors corralling things behind the scenes. If I were pulling the strings, taking the opportunity of the leadership election to introduce a fresh new face as centrist ballast to the electorate would be exactly what I'd do.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 18, 2019)

killer b said:


> we have to assume there's some rational actors corralling things behind the scenes


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2019)

like that, but they're all in grey suits.


----------



## elbows (Jun 18, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Chatting to the card carrying Boris backing Tory who voted brexit party in work this morning, the MI6 stuff has done him a favour. Which was obvious really. Strange line of attack



Perhaps the attack was based on the fact they knew he couldnt give a completely straight answer to the question, and this can undermine the reputation he has apparently been gaining of talking straight with people (compared to the other liars).



> When asked on BBC Radio 4's Today programme if he had been a spy, Mr Stewart replied: "I would definitely say I served my country. If someone asked me if I was a spy I would say no."



(from Tory leader hopefuls to face second vote )


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 18, 2019)

Pretty much Any nom forces  Brit employed by UKG In Afghanistan will have had contact with the security services at varying levels whether they were aware or not


----------



## Raheem (Jun 18, 2019)

If he really is MI6, why doesn't he arrange for someone to slit BJ's throat and stuff him inside a postbox? Simpler than trying to beat him in an election where most of the voters wear blazers.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 18, 2019)

If he was MI6 it makes a lot more sense that he'd go off "walking" across Afghan and write a book about it. There's probably way more to that that we officially know.


----------



## JimW (Jun 18, 2019)

The wet who did wetwork.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 18, 2019)

i'm not sure its particularly helpful or relevent as to whether Stewart was FCO or SIS - all diplomats are intelligence officers, and all intelligence officers are diplomats: everything they hear/learn goes into both the diplomatic pot and the SIS pot, and the diplomatic pot informs the SIS pot and vice versa.

Stewart was certainly in the more interesting end of FCO, but there are plenty of SIS officers who've never left Europe...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 18, 2019)

He's got a very conspicuous face for a spy


----------



## kebabking (Jun 18, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> He's got a very conspicuous face for a spy



the best cover for a spy is for everyone to think, _nah, he couldn't be a spy_... or is it?


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 18, 2019)

kebabking said:


> the best cover for a spy is for everyone to think, _nah, he couldn't be a spy_... or is it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2019)

I hope r stewart ends up in a sports bag someday.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 18, 2019)

Well the odds have come in slightly for Stewart. 10-1 is the best you can get today whereas it was 14-1 on Sunday after the C4 debate. Whether he can scrape the 33 votes needed tonight is yet to be seen. Not heard much support for him from other tory MPs.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 18, 2019)

killer b said:


> The tory party looks insane right now, but we have to assume there's some rational actors corralling things behind the scenes. If I were pulling the strings, taking the opportunity of the leadership election to introduce a fresh new face as centrist ballast to the electorate would be exactly what I'd do.



Yeah, cos if there's one thing the past three years have demonstrated is that the vermin have a solid plan for this whole Brexit shiz and are just expertly executing it...


----------



## Winot (Jun 18, 2019)

killer b said:


> this is quite the bar chart.



So apart from the Corbyn point Tory party members agree with Lexiters.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2019)

another take away is the only effective way to oppose brexit would have been to back corbyn, if only the near entirety of official remain had been told eh


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 18, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I hope r stewart ends up in a sports bag someday.


Boris will fuck him if he ever goes to Iran


----------



## elbows (Jun 18, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Well the odds have come in slightly for Stewart. 10-1 is the best you can get today whereas it was 14-1 on Sunday after the C4 debate. Whether he can scrape the 33 votes needed tonight is yet to be seen. Not heard much support for him from other tory MPs.



Lidington came out in support of him.

Stewart reckons he has got the 33, if none of the MPs that promised their support lied. But 33+ votes on its own isnt necessarily enough to survive todays vote either, he also needs to avoid coming last. I suppose I expect him to make it through this round, but I wont be shocked to my core if he doesnt.


----------



## elbows (Jun 18, 2019)

kebabking said:


> the best cover for a spy is for everyone to think, _nah, he couldn't be a spy_... or is it?



I'm not even sure that the typical cover story actually needs to convince anyone that you arent a spy. The cover just needs to provide you with some other reason for being in the country, showing an interest in certain subjects and people, engaging in certain activities etc.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 18, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Boris will fuck him if he ever goes to Iran


I understand that would be illegal there.


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yeah, cos if there's one thing the past three years have demonstrated is that the vermin have a solid plan for this whole Brexit shiz and are just expertly executing it...


I didn't say they have a solid plan - although I reckon it's probably more solid atm than it has been in some time - the euros will have concentrated their minds. 

Whatever chaos is going on, they must know that they can't win with the mad right wing pro-brexit vote only: they need centrist swing voters. Stewart is how they attract them.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 18, 2019)

The idea of Stewart somehow finding his way onto the final ballot is intriguing, if unlikely. Johnson would win, certainly, but the process becomes quirky and unpredictable.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2019)

i'd love it if johnson's plea to his supporters to vote hunt to ensure the cunt's place in the next round leaves him with 32 votes as too many of his chums answer his call


----------



## teuchter (Jun 18, 2019)

Why have they gone off Michael Gove, then?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 18, 2019)

Wilf said:


> The idea of Stewart somehow finding his way onto the final ballot is intriguing, if unlikely. Johnson would win, certainly, but the process becomes quirky and unpredictable.


In fact, here is Tim Shipman saying something similar:



> 1) No hack really knows the nos
> 2) Hunt/Gove probably still ahead in 40-50 range
> 3) If Javid short of 33 and Stewart over
> 4) either Hunt/Gove do a deal or
> ...


 Unlikely to happen because not enough Tory MPs will be corralled to support him, but it's one of those things that sometimes happens and causes waves.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 18, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Why have they gone off Michael Gove, then?



I think they're running scared.  They're staring into the abyss and they are hoping Johnson's electoral magic will keep them in power.  They are also hoping that because Johnson is such a lazy oath they can pull the strings behind the scenes.  "Johnson as chairman not CEO" is the phrase doing the rounds.


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2019)

Wilf said:


> In fact, here is Tim Shipman saying something similar:
> 
> Unlikely to happen because not enough Tory MPs will be corralled to support him, but it's one of those things that sometimes happens and causes waves.


He isn't _a disruptor_, he's supposed to be there.


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2019)

killer b said:


> He isn't _a disruptor_, he's supposed to be there.



"I'll probably end up being Prime Minister or something one day. I don't want to be. It's just, that kind of shit just happens to guys like me."


----------



## kebabking (Jun 18, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Why have they gone off Michael Gove, then?



perfect storm - antipathy to him from brexiteers from when he torpedoed Johnson in the 2016 leadership debacle, antipathy towards him from brexity, but non-Johnson fans for staying in cabinet when all the other loons left, he's a bit socially conservative for some of the 'anyone but Boris' constituancy, and they don't think he can set the party/supporters alight with enthusiasm.


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2019)

chilango said:


> "I'll probably end up being Prime Minister or something one day. I don't want to be. It's just, that kind of shit just happens to guys like me."


Well yes, that too. But I'm increasingly convinced his _challenge from the centre_ is choreographed as part of a bigger picture thing that sees Johnson's premiership as inevitable.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 18, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I hope r stewart ends up in a sports bag someday.


Particularly one made by Mike Ashley.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 18, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Particularly one made by Mike Ashley.


Or one made out of Mike Ashley.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 18, 2019)

kebabking said:


> perfect storm - antipathy to him from brexiteers from when he torpedoed Johnson in the 2016 leadership debacle, antipathy towards him from brexity, but non-Johnson fans for staying in cabinet when all the other loons left, he's a bit socially conservative for some of the 'anyone but Boris' constituancy, and they don't think he can set the party/supporters alight with enthusiasm.


All of this, and also he's Michael Gove


----------



## gosub (Jun 18, 2019)

Wilf said:


> The idea of Stewart somehow finding his way onto the final ballot is intriguing, if unlikely. Johnson would win, certainly, but the process becomes quirky and unpredictable.


Less of a stitch up in other words


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2019)

Johnson vs Stewart in the final would not be less of a stitch up. Look at the latest Conservative Home numbers: Stewart would be crushed. He might be able to close the gap a little, but changing the mind of 50% of the party? Absolutely no chance. 

https://www.conservativehome.com/th...roves-his-position-and-stewart-is-bottom.html


----------



## Argonia (Jun 18, 2019)

What a shame that the leadership debate tonight coincides with the women's world cup. Might have accidentally tuned into BBC One without that on.


----------



## gosub (Jun 18, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i'd love it if johnson's plea to his supporters to vote hunt to ensure the cunt's place in the next round leaves him with 32 votes as too many of his chums answer his call


Last vote  they had to ban phones after it was found out that the Johson camp were insisting that his supporters send a photo of theur ballot paper... From that to Ive enough support I can lend some of it, is just too darned cocky


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 18, 2019)

Apologies if posted elsewhere. Some classic Tory membership views expressed in this yougov poll. Brexit an absolute cult for them second only to hating Corbyn.

Tories happy to trash economy, lose Scotland and Northern Ireland, and destroy own party to get Brexit


----------



## treelover (Jun 18, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> View attachment 174558



damn you have broken the belief in the muppets, hope no kids are reading this.


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2019)

thankfully we have no members under 45.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 18, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Why have they gone off Michael Gove, then?



A question to which the answer is "Michael Gove"


----------



## gosub (Jun 18, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> A question to which the answer is "Michael Gove"


now is hardly the time to be asking "who came 50th in 100 Greatest TV Shows"*




*can't think of another question where the answer would ever be Michael Gove


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 18, 2019)

gosub said:


> now is hardly the time to be asking "who came 50th in 100 Greatest TV Shows"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"What's that on my shoe?" "Whose that oily cunt?"


----------



## MrSki (Jun 18, 2019)

elbows said:


> Lidington came out in support of him.
> 
> Stewart reckons he has got the 33, if none of the MPs that promised their support lied. But 33+ votes on its own isnt necessarily enough to survive todays vote either, he also needs to avoid coming last. I suppose I expect him to make it through this round, but I wont be shocked to my core if he doesnt.


According to 5Lve he is outside the vote saying he has 31 so we shall see.


----------



## Supine (Jun 18, 2019)

gosub said:


> now is hardly the time to be asking "who came 50th in 100 Greatest TV Shows"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which politician looks like testicles wearing glasses?


----------



## moochedit (Jun 18, 2019)

Are the results out yet?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Are the results out yet?



Soon, around 6 pm they say.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 18, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Are the results out yet?


You're on a device connected to the Internet, aren't you?


----------



## kebabking (Jun 18, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Are the results out yet?



nah, six ish.

Gove could be in trouble, he's had at least one jump ship to Johnson.


----------



## andysays (Jun 18, 2019)

Rory Stewart has the support of someone called Tobias...


----------



## moochedit (Jun 18, 2019)

kebabking said:


> nah, six ish.
> 
> Gove could be in trouble, he's had at least one jump ship to Johnson.



Cheers. Got the telly news on now.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 18, 2019)

Raab eliminated


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2019)

Rabb out, everyone else in.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 18, 2019)

andysays said:


> Rory Stewart has the support of someone called Tobias...



he's the bloke who did CPR on the Police Officer who was stabbed outside parliament.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2019)

BJ 126

Hunt 46

Gove 41

Stuart 37 - done well

Javid 33  - just in


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2019)

Will Javid have the balls to drop out?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 18, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Will Javid have the balls to drop out?


Will Gove's balls drop out?
Have Stewart's balls dropped?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 18, 2019)

Raab losing at this stage is hilarious.


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2019)

sleaterkinney said:


> Raab losing at this stage is hilarious.


Indeed.  Probably good for Johnson and Gove though, can't see his votes going anywhere else.


----------



## andysays (Jun 18, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Will Javid have the balls to drop out?


Doesn't look like it according to BBC website


> Sajid Javid spokesman: “we fight on, looking forward to debate tonight.” So he’s not dropping out. Yet.


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2019)

I think it's just the bottom placed candidate for has to drop out after each round from now on. So another three to go!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 18, 2019)

If the unlikely happens I don't think I can cope with Sajids head in charge.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 18, 2019)

sleaterkinney said:


> Raab losing at this stage is hilarious.


Guess his threat to make everyone sit on the Naughty Stool to stop them derailing Brexit didn't go down to well with too many people


----------



## moochedit (Jun 18, 2019)

belboid said:


> I think it's just the bottom placed candidate for has to drop out after each round from now on. So another three to go!



Candidates can withdraw so that might speed it up.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 18, 2019)

Javid will tell his lot to go for Johnson as he’s a cunt and will want a job after, so almost better he’s still in. Suspect some of the remaining candidates will be quite toady to Johnson in tonight’s debate for the same reason.


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Candidates can withdraw so that might speed it up.


Javid has said he won't and the others have no reason to, so that looks unlikely.



Dogsauce said:


> Javid will tell his lot to go for Johnson as he’s a cunt and will want a job after, so almost better he’s still in. Suspect some of the remaining candidates will be quite toady to Johnson in tonight’s debate for the same reason.


He can tell them, like Hancock did, but they won't necessarily listen, as Hancock's supporters appear not to have.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 18, 2019)

I hope Johnson fucks it all up tonight by talking about picanninies or letter boxes or something.


----------



## elbows (Jun 18, 2019)

Can Roderick of the colonial service win the battle for hearts and minds, convincing the locals not to follow beserker warlord Boris? Tune in tonight to find out.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 18, 2019)

belboid said:


> I think it's just the bottom placed candidate for has to drop out after each round from now on. So another three to go!


Needed 33 votes to stay in so Javid scraped it by the skin on his teeth.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 18, 2019)

Raab’s leadership campaign is Dover. I mean “over”.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 18, 2019)

Argonia said:


> I hope Johnson fucks it all up tonight by talking about picanninies or letter boxes or something.



Bearing in mind the only people who can vote are Tory MPs and Tory members, saying that stuff wouldn't lose him support


----------



## not a trot (Jun 18, 2019)

Fight to the death yer bunch of cunts.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 18, 2019)

hard questions it would appear


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2019)

Can't face questions, or even an audience, in person?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 18, 2019)

I am watching Brazil v Italy. Tell me which one of them fucks up the most.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 18, 2019)

an hour off waffling ballocks with out real substance

might as well watch lost


----------



## Santino (Jun 18, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> an hour off waffling ballocks with out real substance
> 
> might as well watch lost


Well one of them is a bunch of frankly unbelievable characters fighting it out on a small island cut off from civilisation. And the other is the Tory party debate.


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2019)

It's working well as a "previously on Years and Years" introduction.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 18, 2019)

Can we see why this shower have not worked out the details of Brexit yet


----------



## binka (Jun 18, 2019)

How anyone can watch more than ten minutes of that I don't know


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 18, 2019)

They're saying the same shit over and over again. Not helped by the fact that they've been asked the same fucking question over and over again. And Maitliss is dire. They should just have a punch up. Last man standing gets the job. I reckon that'd be Javid.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 18, 2019)

binka said:


> How anyone can watch more than ten minutes of that I don't know



spent many a year watching Question times

stopped watching due to the biased Audience member set up

at least you know this is a platform for the Tories..


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2019)

Note that Stewart isn't wearing a tie.

But that his shirt really needs one.


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2019)

Enjoyed the upset "property industry" wife worried about her son in the city's future.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 18, 2019)

chilango said:


> Enjoyed the upset "property industry" wife worried about her son in the city's future.


That's where I switched over to the women's cricket.


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2019)

Javid can't bring himself to say "working class".


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2019)

chilango said:


> Note that Stewart isn't wearing a tie.
> 
> But that his shirt really needs one.


He removed it after the first couple of questions


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2019)

Neither can Hunt.


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2019)

killer b said:


> He removed it after the first couple of questions



Ah. Looked hastily removed.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 18, 2019)

Rory Stewart nearly missed the debate...just hailed a taxi in time


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 18, 2019)

the idea of Farage party or the Tories give a shit about the Working Class


----------



## marshall (Jun 18, 2019)

chilango said:


> Note that Stewart isn't wearing a tie.
> 
> But that his shirt really needs one.



Didn't you see him taking it off?


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2019)

Will Johnson? Nah. More interested in the top rate if tax.


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2019)

marshall said:


> Didn't you see him taking it off?



I'm not watching _that_ closely.


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2019)

They’re all basically ignoring Maitliss


----------



## marshall (Jun 18, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> They're saying the same shit over and over again. Not helped by the fact that they've been asked the same fucking question over and over again. And Maitliss is dire. They should just have a punch up. Last man standing gets the job. I reckon that'd be Javid.



Stewart's an ex-spy, trained in deadly ninja skills.


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2019)

Give also can't bring himself to say "working class", stumbling along with "working people" instead.


----------



## Supine (Jun 18, 2019)

chilango said:


> Note that Stewart isn't wearing a tie.
> 
> But that his shirt really needs one.



He was wearing one at the beginning


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 18, 2019)

Hopefully Stewart will strangle one of the others with his tie.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 18, 2019)

chilango said:


> Note that Stewart isn't wearing a tie.
> 
> But that his shirt really needs one.


He also seems unable to sit on a chair properly


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 18, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Hopefully Stewart will strangle one of the others with his tie.



aye plus  he could also  rip off top of your head in one swift motion   with that overbite


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 18, 2019)

Not that I would watch it, it is far more entertaining reading the posts on here.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 18, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> That's where I switched over to the women's cricket.


I could be won over to watching it myself right now!


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2019)

Stewart isn't even trying to win this is he? It's positioning for later right? 

(Someone - killer b ? - said as much up thread iirc)


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 18, 2019)

WTF is that union jack lapel Hunt is wearing? What a bellend.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 18, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Hopefully Stewart will strangle one of the others with his tie.


He's took it off ready for a punch up. I'm waiting for gove to take his glasses off.


----------



## agricola (Jun 18, 2019)

chilango said:


> Stewart isn't even trying to win this is he? It's positioning for later right?
> 
> (Someone - killer b ? - said as much up thread iirc)



I thought he might, but these are terrible and he may just think he can do it this time around.


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2019)

They're all struggling to balance playing for the membership with knowing the wider public are watching.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 18, 2019)

How many tv licenses for over 75s could the cost of this rubbish paid for?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 18, 2019)

was his grandfather not lynched by mob.. 

Edit*
not in England


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 18, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> was his grandfather not lynched by mob..
> 
> Edit*
> not in England



Is this Dodger Johnson’s grandfather you are referring to?


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 18, 2019)

"I have three half-Chinese children." Hunt.

Doesn't mention that they're HIS children....


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 18, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Is this Dodger Johnson’s grandfather you are referring to?



yup..


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Is this Dodger Johnson’s grandfather you are referring to?


Beaten to death as a quisling.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 18, 2019)

Did Boris mention nurses in the high wage bracket earlier? It sounded like it but I was making my tea.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 18, 2019)

Bugger I’ve started watching now.
That Corbyn sounds like a right bastard!


----------



## Supine (Jun 18, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> "I have three half-Chinese children." Hunt.
> 
> Doesn't mention that they're HIS children....



Didn't he call his wife Japanese before. He's not a details man.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 18, 2019)

Has Maitlis called him Jeremy Cunt yet?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 18, 2019)

This is how shit landscape of the times


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 18, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Has Maitlis called him Jeremy Cunt yet?



no just anyone who ever worked in the NHS under his tenure


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 18, 2019)

souljacker said:


> Did Boris mention nurses in the high wage bracket earlier? It sounded like it but I was making my tea.


Yeah, I think he mentioned teachers too. “Working people” jobs, aren’t they?


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, I think he mentioned teachers too. “Working people” jobs, aren’t they?



"Heads of Maths Departments"


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 18, 2019)

Brexit ‘a sacred promise’
Buffoons.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 18, 2019)

Jesus Christ what a shower of shite.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 18, 2019)

What a bunch of pricks.


----------



## agricola (Jun 18, 2019)

chilango said:


> "Heads of Maths Departments"



In a state school?  That is barely about the level of a villein.


----------



## Supine (Jun 18, 2019)

Crazy times. What a choice the tories have...


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 18, 2019)

That was embarrassing.


----------



## Poot (Jun 18, 2019)

I've just switched on. What's happened to Boyzone?!


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 18, 2019)

If Stewart believes half of what he said he is in the wrong party never mind trying for leader.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 18, 2019)

Interesting that when asked about text cuts for the working person, Boris talked about the upper rate and Stewart declined to offer any cuts at all.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 18, 2019)

Duncan2 said:


> If Stewart believes half of what he said he is in the wrong party never mind trying for leader.


Did anyone publish the results of the votes for this lot / this stage? 
How many did Stewart get?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 18, 2019)

You can see why they have attempt to steer Boris away from debates


Saying that it  a bad sign he is a partys choice with the mandate he would have..


----------



## gosub (Jun 18, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Did anyone publish the results of the votes for this lot / this stage?
> How many did Stewart get?


(round one results in brackets):


Boris: 126 (114)
Hunt: 46 (43)
Gove: 41 (37)
Rory: 37 (19)
Saj: 33 (23)
Raab: 30 (27) _ELIMINATED_


----------



## weltweit (Jun 18, 2019)

Thanks for that gosub


----------



## weltweit (Jun 18, 2019)

Wondering why Stewart took his tie off, at the start he was wearing a black tie iirc will party members (the final voters) like that I wonder?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 18, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> He also seems unable to sit on a chair properly


Secret exploding poison pants


----------



## Argonia (Jun 18, 2019)

Did Johnson fuck it up or was he gaffe-free? If the latter it's his race to lose now.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 18, 2019)

It should of been stage in the Thunder Dome or a Steel cage

5 men enter one man leaves


----------



## weltweit (Jun 18, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Did Johnson fuck it up or was he gaffe-free? If the latter it's his race to lose now.


I think he avoided gaffs this time although he was vociferous about his upper rate tax cut, however that would probably play well with the party members who will have the last vote.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 18, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Wondering why Stewart took his tie off, at the start he was wearing a black tie iirc will party members (the final voters) like that I wonder?


He was doing that thing which I think is called man-spreading for the first half-hour?Whatever it was ,it wasn't a good look.
Boris didn't appear to be trying very hard-and I was unsure whether this is cos he thinks he doesn't need to or whether he might actually bottle out.


----------



## treelover (Jun 18, 2019)

Not one of them answered the question about universal credit and foodbanks, changing the subject to education, etc, so transparent


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 18, 2019)

weltweit said:


> I think he avoided gaffs this time although he was vociferous about his upper rate tax cut, however that would probably play well with the party members who will have the last vote.



Real at what point did he come through as not someone lacking of the details or even conviction


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 18, 2019)

Poot said:


> I've just switched on. What's happened to Boyzone?!



They went rabid, were rounded up and shot.


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Wondering why Stewart took his tie off, at the start he was wearing a black tie iirc will party members (the final voters) like that I wonder?


They aren't going to vote for him whatever, so it's moot. He wasn't talking to them anyway.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 18, 2019)

treelover said:


> Not one of them answered the question about universal credit and foodbanks, changing the subject to education, etc, so transparent


Stewart came closest with his bit about transforming Social Care to match the NHS it was particularly at that point that his colleagues started to treat him as a hostile witness so to speak.


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2019)

Anyway, that was shit. They were all competing to say the same thing apart from Stewart, who's pitch seems to be to an audience outside the Tory party. No-one landed any blows, no-one fucked up very badly. I can't see it effecting what comes next at all.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 18, 2019)

killer b said:


> Anyway, that was shit. They were all competing to say the same thing apart from Stewart, who's pitch seems to be to an audience outside the Tory party. No-one landed any blows, no-one fucked up very badly. I can't see it effecting what comes next at all.


Agree apart from Maitlis and Nazhanin issue if the pack hadn't rallied round at that point I think that could have counted as a blow.Ditto the mention of pillar-boxes.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 18, 2019)

They really need to change the rules - make it more like the hunger games. Would up the viewing figures if it was Dominic Raab stalking  a bleeding johnson with a crossbow whilst Gove hides in a swamp breathing through a straw.


----------



## gosub (Jun 18, 2019)

Duncan2 said:


> Stewart came closest with his bit about transforming Social Care to match the NHS it was particularly at that point that his colleagues started to treat him as a hostile witness so to speak.


Given the age demographic of the membership I would say the inadequacies of adult social care would be a bit of specialist subject for a lot of them


----------



## Sue (Jun 18, 2019)

Thanks for watching so we didn't have to.


----------



## Winot (Jun 18, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Did Johnson fuck it up or was he gaffe-free? If the latter it's his race to lose now.



He was underpowered. A poor performance, but gaffe-free. Gove was the best performer I thought. Attacks on Corbyn and lots of repeated ‘detailed plans’ that can be chopped up for social media.


----------



## elbows (Jun 18, 2019)

chilango said:


> Stewart isn't even trying to win this is he? It's positioning for later right?
> 
> (Someone - killer b ? - said as much up thread iirc)



Yes, although I suppose its possible to draw some parallels with Corbyn, who wasnt exactly accused of initially standing with the intention of winning, or in his case of even building something for the future.

Stewart may also only be interested in this sort of party politics and debate if he can get somewhere using his particular form of 'realism'. I suppose this sort of realism actually offers a vast landscape of different policy options, different ways to sell out to various interests etc, but it does limit the flavours of rhetoric and propaganda that you have available to you. It appears he can still talk for eternity using the remaining rhetorical devices, but whether such messages will ever resonate with the tory party is another matter. Given that I've seen him get rather excited about the political crisis that Brexit has generated, perhaps he thinks this situation is a good test for this form of realism too.


----------



## elbows (Jun 18, 2019)

Winot said:


> He was underpowered. A poor performance, but gaffe-free. Gove was the best performer I thought. Attacks on Corbyn and lots of repeated ‘detailed plans’ that can be chopped up for social media.



One of Goves new debate techniques, to look straight at the camera, was thwarted by the BBC at times tonight.

Johnson did a bit of the trick that Clegg used too much years ago, the whole 'remember the name of the question asker and mention it' thing, though not as blatantly as Clegg.

Stewart failed to clinically dissect Boris, Maitlis probably got in more attacks on Boris than the rest of them.

I wasnt expecting much but even with low expectations it still felt like a damp squib.


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2019)

elbows said:


> Johnson did a bit of the trick that Clegg used too much years ago, the whole 'remember the name of the question asker and mention it' thing, though not as blatantly as Clegg


Shame he forgot that brown chaps name.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 18, 2019)

elbows said:


> Yes, although I suppose its possible to draw some parallels with Corbyn, who wasnt exactly accused of initially standing with the intention of winning, or in his case of even building something for the future.
> 
> Stewart may also only be interested in this sort of party politics and debate if he can get somewhere using his particular form of 'realism'. I suppose this sort of realism actually offers a vast landscape of different policy options, different ways to sell out to various interests etc, but it does limit the flavours of rhetoric and propaganda that you have available to you. It appears he can still talk for eternity using the remaining rhetorical devices, but whether such messages will ever resonate with the tory party is another matter. Given that I've seen him get rather excited about the political crisis that Brexit has generated, perhaps he thinks this situation is a good test for this form of realism too.


Corbyn had some base in the Labour Party membership and for bad or worse that was enhanced by Momentum. The Tories lack any appeal to the under 25yr olds and Stewart hasnt built anything on the ground . Whilst those outside of the Tory membership want him to do well I'm not sure that he has a message among the actual Tory membership .


----------



## elbows (Jun 18, 2019)

belboid said:


> Shame he forgot that brown chaps name.



I wasnt sure if he was searching for a name or a term that was less offensive than he may have been tempted to reach for in that context at other moments in his dog whistle life.


----------



## elbows (Jun 18, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Corbyn had some base in the Labour Party membership and for bad or worse that was enhanced by Momentum. The Tories lack any appeal to the under 25yr olds and Stewart hasnt built anything on the ground . Whilst those outside of the Tory membership want him to do well I'm not sure that he has a message among the actual Tory membership .



Yes I wasnt meaning to draw any comparison between Corbyn and Stewart in terms of likely success. Not that people found it easy to predict Corbyns level of success back then either, doh there I go again!

I have no way to actually judge Stewarts aims with great confidence. I do think these sorts of self-proclaimed realists love the opportunity to see if they can get their way of seeing and describing things to resonate. It plays into the whole 'appeal to peoples rational side' thing that is probably quite seductive for those with the means to play a gig on that stage, and supreme confidence in their own rationale and rationality.


----------



## oryx (Jun 18, 2019)

I've never seen such a shitshow of people talking over and interrupting each other.

I reckon about 30-40% of the programme was this. It would have been interesting for them to be probed on _how_ they intended to do things (the most obvious example being take the UK out of the EU by 31 October) rather than that they intended to do them.

Of course, they don't know...but it would have been good to at least attempt some scrutiny of their shallow undertakings.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2019)

oryx said:


> It would have been interesting for them to be probed on _how_ they intended to do things (the most obvious example being take the UK out of the EU by 31 October) rather than that they intended to do them.


they were probed, but no-one had an answer. I dont think there is an answer, which is why.


----------



## Nylock (Jun 18, 2019)

Brainaddict said:


> The problem is that, short of revoking article 50 (which won't get through parliament), all attempts to put off no-deal require the EU to maintain patience and keep extending deadlines. With a right-wing Tory leader as PM I don't think they'll see the point in that. So whatever parliament votes for, the EU will see the PM won't negotiate a new deal seriously, so they'll refuse any further extensions. At that point we crash out and Johnson can and will blame the EU. The economy will tank, foreigners will be blamed for it, and Johnson will thrive. I'm afraid this is the path I see as increasingly likely.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong.


In all the blame apportioning, you left out remain voters. They'll definitely be in for their share of blame-shifting if it all goes to shit. "Enemy within" type hysteria from the right wing press, frothing vitriol and death threats on social media etc. 

Just to add a cheery note to the prediction...


----------



## MrSki (Jun 18, 2019)

ETA Wrong thread.

Best boy band names so far on twitter are Take Twat, No Direction & Eton Mess. Anyone heard any better?


----------



## elbows (Jun 18, 2019)

MrSki said:


> ETA Wrong thread.
> 
> Best boy band names so far on twitter are Take Twat, No Direction & Eton Mess. Anyone heard any better?



No but I've heard the title of their latest single is based on a slight tweak of the BBC debates title. Our next prime sinister.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## tim (Jun 19, 2019)

Duncan2 said:


> Stewart came closest with his bit about transforming Social Care to match the NHS it was particularly at that point that his colleagues started to treat him as a hostile witness so to speak.


Stewart's competing to lead the government of national unity that will be foisted on us after Johnson fucks up.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 19, 2019)

elbows said:


> Yes I wasnt meaning to draw any comparison between Corbyn and Stewart in terms of likely success. Not that people found it easy to predict Corbyns level of success back then either, doh there I go again!
> 
> I have no way to actually judge Stewarts aims with great confidence. I do think these sorts of self-proclaimed realists love the opportunity to see if they can get their way of seeing and describing things to resonate. It plays into the whole 'appeal to peoples rational side' thing that is probably quite seductive for those with the means to play a gig on that stage, and supreme confidence in their own rationale and rationality.


Yes understand what you are saying .He comes across quite well if a little leftfield but his voting record is tells a different story


----------



## elbows (Jun 19, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Yes understand what you are saying .He comes across quite well if a little leftfield but his voting record is tells a different story



I look at his record and mostly see that so far in parliament his 'realism' has involved much loyalty to his party and government.


----------



## treelover (Jun 19, 2019)

MrSki said:


>





They didn't answer the question on food banks at all, i wonder if the left liberal twitterati noticed that?


----------



## 8115 (Jun 19, 2019)

What was all that stuff about being in a room called parliament? 

They're all under strict instructions not to say anything that might give Labour any ammunition, basically they might as well just wave their hands about for an hour with the sound off.

I didn't see it but did Stewart really take his tie off


----------



## 8115 (Jun 19, 2019)

"Take your tie off in the middle Rory, it'll look brilliant".


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 19, 2019)

8115 said:


> "Take your tie off in the middle Rory, it'll appeal to the proles".


FFY.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 19, 2019)

8115 said:


> "Take your tie off in the middle Rory, it'll look brilliant".


Sit on some uncomfortable railings Rory..


----------



## 8115 (Jun 19, 2019)

The more I see of him the less I like him.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 19, 2019)

8115 said:


> The more I see of him the less I like him.


It's like he shrinking like Benjamin Button.
Get a fucking suit that fits ya, ya twat.


Shudders.


----------



## tim (Jun 19, 2019)

8115 said:


> The more I see of him the less I like him.




Tough, because whatever the outcome of this election, we will see an awful lot more of him. He's the hope of the liberal establishment


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 19, 2019)

thought this was an interesting quote from Patrick Maguire in the new statesman -



> But regardless of whether he falls at this next hurdle, it is Stewart's bid that ultimately define the premiership of whoever succeeds Theresa May. 37 Tory MPs have chosen to back him despite the certainty of failure - and the fact that doing so means sacrificing any chance of advancement under Boris Johnson. That tells us that the breadth, depth and intensity of opposition to no-deal on the Tory benches is much greater and much more militant than it ever looked under May. And no contender, let alone the favourite, has yet explained how they are going to deal with it.



Newstatesman Morning Call

It is going to be interesting watching what happens when the promises of sorting brexit hit the reality of parliamentary arithmetic and refusal of the EU to reopen negotiations.
General Election  probably the least worst option for the tories - they could well be heavily defeated, but the damage from then biting the bullet and  going for a 2nd referendum would probably be greater.


----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2019)

It's a secret ballot isn't it? Are 37 MPs openly supporting him?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 19, 2019)

killer b said:


> It's a secret ballot isn't it? Are 37 MPs openly supporting him?



No. Stewart himself has said he doesn't know who some of them are.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 174644


yeh for one day


----------



## chilango (Jun 19, 2019)

Would've enjoyed last night's show more if it hadn't been chaired and they'd had to sort it out amongst themselves.

An hour of posh middle aged men talking over each other in a bid to outagree the others.


----------



## Supine (Jun 19, 2019)

chilango said:


> Would've enjoyed last night's show more if it hadn't been chaired and they'd had to sort it out amongst themselves.
> 
> An hour of posh middle aged men talking over each other in a bid to outagree the others.



A normal cabinet meeting then


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> No. Stewart himself has said he doesn't know who some of them are.


Assume it would be easy for Johnson to figure out if he wanted though, at least most of them - work backwards from those who confirmed they backed him


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## elbows (Jun 19, 2019)

Stewart now in 'combining forces' talks with Gove, lol.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 19, 2019)

elbows said:


> Stewart now in 'combining forces' talks with Gove, lol.



Rove


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 19, 2019)

elbows said:


> Stewart now in 'combining forces' talks with Gove, lol.



Laurel & Hardy


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2019)

elbows said:


> Stewart now in 'combining forces' talks with Gove, lol.


he's been at the opium again


----------



## Smangus (Jun 19, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Rove



Gory


----------



## Wilf (Jun 19, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> thought this was an interesting quote from Patrick Maguire in the new statesman -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, the interesting thing from all of this is where the parliamentary party sits after a Johnson victory. There may well be a persistent group who would vote with the opposition to stop no deal/something like a no deal (via whatever mechanism appears before October), though I suspect his victory deflates that group. But ultimately the thing the journos have got wrong is that there would be a significant 'stop boris' movement in the parliamentary tory party. Some were suggesting they might even keep him off the ballot that goes to the members.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 19, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> he's been at the opium again


Rory... army type... Mi5... hashish = ASSASSIN!


----------



## andysays (Jun 19, 2019)

Wilf said:


> I agree, the interesting thing from all of this is where the parliamentary party sits after a Johnson victory. There may well be a persistent group who would vote with the opposition to stop no deal/something like a no deal (via whatever mechanism appears before October), though I suspect his victory deflates that group. But ultimately the thing the journos have got wrong is that there would be a significant 'stop boris' movement in the parliamentary tory party. Some were suggesting they might even keep him off the ballot that goes to the members.


I thought there might be enough anti-Boris MPs around that they might at least attempt it, but after the first round of voting any chance of that was pretty much gone.

Maybe the Tory MPs are right and Johnson will turn out to be a great PM, the responsibility will be the making of him...


----------



## Argonia (Jun 19, 2019)

andysays said:


> Maybe the Tory MPs are right and Johnson will turn out to be a great PM, the responsibility will be the making of him...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2019)

andysays said:


> I thought there might be enough anti-Boris MPs around that they might at least attempt it, but after the first round of voting any chance of that was pretty much gone.
> 
> Maybe the Tory MPs are right and Johnson will turn out to be a great PM, the responsibility will be the making of him...


only if in this case pm stands for pathetic muppet


----------



## BryanLuc (Jun 19, 2019)

chilango said:


> Would've enjoyed last night's show more if it hadn't been chaired and they'd had to sort it out amongst themselves.
> 
> An hour of posh middle aged men talking over each other in a bid to outagree the others.



Love the internet comment "How Westlife have aged"


----------



## chilango (Jun 19, 2019)

BryanLuc said:


> Love the internet comment "How Westlife have aged"



I don't.

Humourously making these bastards relatable to the masses is not a good move from our point of view.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jun 19, 2019)

andysays said:


> Maybe the Tory MPs are right and Johnson will turn out to be a great PM, the responsibility will be the mocking of him...


FTFY 

Given that he's the runaway favourite by a cunty mile, is there any point the others even bothering? What point are they trying to prove? Do they think perhaps there'll be another leadership contest soon, if Brexit goes tits up (or more tits up)?

When I was a kid I had a little book telling me what the future would be like with drawings and stuff. Like a simple edition of Tomorrow's World (only without Judith banging on about cancer). By 2020 we were supposed to be colonising the moon in preparation for explorations to Barnard's Star.

Now we're facing climate armageddon and a plump straw haired buffoon overseeing the demise of the social safety net while the country shits itself a new ideological arsehole


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> By 2020 we were supposed to be colonising the moon in preparation for explorations to Barnard's Star.


if we're lucky we'll get as far as barnard castle


----------



## Supine (Jun 19, 2019)

chilango said:


> Humourously making these bastards relatable to the masses is not a good move from our point of view.



If you can't laugh you just end up crying


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 19, 2019)

I reckon someone who doesn’t like the Tory party very much designed that set, they look ridiculous. Good work.


----------



## not a trot (Jun 19, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


>




Hunt's not liking this.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 19, 2019)

I see Ian Blackford called Johnson a racist in Parliament today.  No doubt increasing Johnson's appeal amongst the rank and file.


----------



## andysays (Jun 19, 2019)

Gove seemingly going for the Aberdonian vote


> *'Chavin awa'*
> Asked by reporters how he is, Mr Gove replies: "Chavin awa, as they say in Aberdeen."
> 
> We think that's Doric for "fine, thanks", but stand ready to be corrected.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 19, 2019)

The Rory Rebellion seems to be over now. Managed to discourage himself by being shit at last night's debate apparently. No stating power these toffs. Probably worried Johnson would do the Lambert Simnel thing and set him to work in the kitchen.


----------



## ricbake (Jun 19, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Did Johnson fuck it up or was he gaffe-free? If the latter it's his race to lose now.





belboid said:


> Shame he forgot that brown chaps name.



He tripped over Abdul twice, the second time he was embarrassed by his own fluff.
Also his Dad thought that the fifteen year old Erin got the better of him and the rest of the sorry bunch

How could anyone vote for someone who calls the children they admit to fathering Lara Lettice, Milo Arthur, Cassia Peaches, and Theodore Apollo.


----------



## belboid (Jun 19, 2019)

Stewart apparently trying to bribe MP's by offering city status for their constituencies.  Odd move.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2019)

ricbake said:


> How could anyone vote for someone who calls the children they admit to fathering Lara Lettice, Milo Arthur, Cassia Peaches, and Theodore Apollo.



My sister's ex-husband wanted to call their youngest Apollo. 

Then as his cocaine psychosis became worse he ventured that Tupac would be more suitable.


----------



## chilango (Jun 19, 2019)

Oops.

BBC defends debate imam vetting process


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 19, 2019)

andysays said:


> Gove seemingly going for the Aberdonian vote



Trying to counter the usual SNP tactic of shouting The Tories The Tories The Tories while simultaneously implementing conservative policies. I presume.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 19, 2019)

ricbake said:


> How could anyone vote for someone who calls the children they admit to fathering Lara Lettice, Milo Arthur, Cassia Peaches, and Theodore Apollo.



Someone like Rees Mogg of Sixtus fame would 

It's the posho version of Chardonnay or some such bollocks.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 19, 2019)

Looks like Stewart is out - the suggestion is that Javid will overtake him, probably a combination of ex-Raab ultras who are drawn by his Oct 31 absolutism, and Johnsonites looking to ensure that Stewart doesn't get on the ballot paper.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jun 19, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> I see Ian Blackford called Johnson a racist in Parliament today.  No doubt increasing Johnson's appeal amongst the rank and file.


Wouldn't have thought it mattered given that everytime the media has mentioned Wurzel Richscum recently they've quickly reminded us all that he's a racist. Tory voters likely don't care and will find his 'forthright' views a breath of fresh air in 'stasi Britain'


----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2019)

this is apparently a real thing.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 19, 2019)

killer b said:


> this is apparently a real thing.




"anyone can be a city"

*Declares myself to be a city.*


----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2019)

sorry, it's an offer only available to tory MPs


----------



## Celyn (Jun 19, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Trying to counter the usual SNP tactic of shouting The Tories The Tories The Tories while simultaneously implementing conservative policies. I presume.


Are you saying that the SNP has Conservative policies, or that Michael Gove does?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 19, 2019)

chilango said:


> Oops.
> 
> BBC defends debate imam vetting process



Strangely the BBC never apologised for giving a lot larger platform to known racists like Farage and Griffin. Guess this guy is just unlucky then.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 19, 2019)

Will Stewart go and join team Chukka?


----------



## 8ball (Jun 19, 2019)

elbows said:


> Without wishing to spoil the above joke at all, I suppose the stat is this one:
> 
> Adult literacy | National Literacy Trust



I always thought functional illiteracy was where you could read, say, a stop sign and recognise the word ‘Hospital’ for example, but couldn’t actually read as such.

Learn something new every day...


----------



## kebabking (Jun 19, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Will Stewart go and join team Chukka?



No chance.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 19, 2019)

kebabking said:


> No chance.



I forgot to include the grinning emoji.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 19, 2019)

Jesus H Christ!
Just seen Gove going for a run on BBC news. No vomit emoji.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 19, 2019)

Johnson - 143
Hunt - 54
Gove - 51
Javid - 38

Stewart - 27 - down 10 & OUT


----------



## belboid (Jun 19, 2019)

Gove - 51 (41/37)
Hunt - 54 (46/43)
Javid - 38 (23/38)
Johnson - 143 (114/126)
Stewart - 27 (37/19)

St Rory out


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 19, 2019)

Gove vs Hunt for second place now.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Jesus H Christ!
> Just seen Gove going for a run on BBC news. No vomit emoji.




'ere you go:


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 19, 2019)

Stewart actually lost votes then. Meh. At least that shitcunt Raab is no longer in it.


----------



## binka (Jun 19, 2019)

Ten minutes prior to the result a Tory MP was on BBC news saying Stewart had ''captured the publics imagination" and now all our dreams of a bright new future have been cruelly snatched away


----------



## chilango (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 19, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Stewart actually lost votes then. Meh. At least that shitcunt Raab is no longer in it.



There's the suggestion on Sky that some MPs lent their votes to Stewart yesterday, to ensure Raab was knocked out.


----------



## andysays (Jun 19, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> There's the suggestion on Sky that some MPs lent their votes to Stewart yesterday, to ensure Raab was knocked out.


Does it say who they are really supporting?


----------



## moochedit (Jun 19, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> There's the suggestion on Sky that some MPs lent their votes to Stewart yesterday, to ensure Raab was knocked out.



Mp's are scheming bastards shocker!


----------



## moochedit (Jun 19, 2019)

binka said:


> Ten minutes prior to the result a Tory MP was on BBC news saying Stewart had ''captured the publics imagination" and now all our dreams of a bright new future have been cruelly snatched away



You sure it wasn't "captured the guardians immagination"?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 19, 2019)

Stewart is out. Lost votes, only 27 this time. 

Guess support could switch to Gove and get him to the final two?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 19, 2019)

Johnson will likely be able to choose his opponent, all he has to do is suggest to 20 of his supporters that they back one or other of the remaining candidates and that’ll be enough to put them in second, with barely a dent in his commanding lead. Bound to be this sort of tactic in play. Hopefully it’ll cause a bit more bitterness and division.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 19, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Stewart is out. Lost votes, only 27 this time.
> 
> Guess support could switch to Gove and get him to the final two?


Serves him right for trying to inject some common sense into this process, I expected him to go out in the last round though possibly he might be positioning himself as a Leader in Waiting when BoJo inevitably fucks it all up.
As for Hunt the Cunt, Darth Javid or Voldermort, I wouldn't piss on them if they were on fire but I don't think it really makes a difference as to which one the Tory MP's pick.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 19, 2019)

I predict that a tory twat will win.

How must the rest of the world view British politics? They must think we are all inbred or on the Snorbitzs.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 19, 2019)

will r stewart still do his all-counties walk of the land, like the kings of old?


----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> Serves him right for trying to inject some common sense into this process,





killer b said:


> this is apparently a real thing.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 19, 2019)

MrSki said:


> I predict that a tory twat will win.
> 
> How must the rest of the world view British politics? They must think we are all inbred or on the Snorbitzs.



It’s embarrassing.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2019)

MrSki said:


> How must the rest of the world view British politics?


they're probably too busy collapsing into their own clusterfucks to be too judgemental tbh.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 19, 2019)

Really he tried to bribe someone with that? WTF is wrong with a carrier bag full of used banknotes?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 19, 2019)

ricbake said:


> He tripped over Abdul twice, the second time he was embarrassed by his own fluff.
> Also his Dad thought that the fifteen year old Erin got the better of him and the rest of the sorry bunch
> 
> How could anyone vote for someone who calls the children they admit to fathering Lara Lettice, Milo Arthur, Cassia Peaches, and Theodore Apollo.


Do they go to private schools? In state I bet they would get bullied something rotten with names like that.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 19, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Do they go to private schools? In state I bet they would get bullied something rotten with names like that.



There are several state schools around me - the majority in fact - where kids with names like that wouldn't provoke a batted eyelid.

Sorry to burst your class war bubble....


----------



## chilango (Jun 19, 2019)

...I bet they _do_ go to private schools though.


----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2019)

I don't think kids with odd names is the bullying opportunity it once was - partly because classrooms are often much more culturally diverse than they were, and partly because everyone wants to call their kid something unique and beautiful rather than just naming them after our dads like we used to.


----------



## Cid (Jun 19, 2019)

chilango said:


> ...I bet they _do_ go to private schools though.



They don't. In fact they don't go to school at all, the youngest being 20.


----------



## chilango (Jun 19, 2019)

Alright. What schools _did_ they go to?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 19, 2019)

Laura lettuce ffs


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 19, 2019)

chilango said:


> Alright. What schools _did_ they go to?


Boris Johnson kids: How Boris educated daughter Lara Lettice Johnson at £33k-a-year school


----------



## chilango (Jun 19, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Boris Johnson kids: How Boris educated daughter Lara Lettice Johnson at £33k-a-year school





> This same expensive schooling was granted to Boris’ children, who all attended costly schools.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 19, 2019)

They're hardly going to have gone to the local comp are they?


----------



## Cid (Jun 19, 2019)

Yeah of course they went to private school. It's Boris Johnson.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 19, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Boris Johnson kids: How Boris educated daughter Lara Lettice Johnson at £33k-a-year school



It's a hideous pit. There are much cheaper ways getting your children to develop a crack habbit.

Unsurprising to see Johnson sending his children to such a place...


----------



## Argonia (Jun 19, 2019)

Those names are probably marginally more ludicrous even than Jamie Oliver's progeny.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 19, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Those names are probably marginally more ludicrous even than Jamie Oliver's progeny.


Funny enough I was thinking earlier that the only way to make this leadership contest even more cunty would be to somehow get Jamie Oliver to stand. I really fucking hate that cunt, first against the wall even before Chris Wilder, Steve Bould and Tony Blair if its my revolution.


----------



## Benjy1992 (Jun 19, 2019)

Not that I think any of the Tory leadership candidates are sane, but Rory Stewart was the most moderate and pro-EU of the candidates.
He had some grasp of reality unlike the other four, so would have been my choice. Dark days for our country knowing one of those four are going to be leading it.

It's a sad state of affairs and democratic outrage that the next prime minister of this country will be chosen by not much over 100,000 Tory party members, who are disproportionately right-wing, ageing and anti-EU in comparison to the rest of the county.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 19, 2019)

MrSki said:


> How must the rest of the world view British politics? They must think we are all inbred or on the Snorbitzs.





Sprocket. said:


> It’s embarrassing.



Boris as PM would have been much more embarrassing for us 5 years ago. But after Trump got elected i'm not sure people in other countries would even notice now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 19, 2019)

Benjy1992 said:


> It's a sad state of affairs and democratic outrage that the next prime minister of this country will be chosen by not much over 100,000 Tory party members, who are disproportionately right-wing, ageing and anti-EU in comparison to the rest of the county.



having said that, it's nothing new, and both parties have done it.  within (my) memory, james callaghan, john major, gordon brown and theresa may all took over as pm without a general election, as have others before them.  (john major won - somewhat to everyone's surprise - a general election about 18 months later, and theresa may got the best of a draw about a year later.)

of course boris johnson is on record that he doesn't approve of people becoming PM "without a mandate from the british people" (more here)


----------



## Benjy1992 (Jun 19, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> having said that, it's nothing new, and both parties have done it.  within (my) memory, james callaghan, john major, gordon brown and theresa may all took over as pm without a general election, as have others before them.  (john major won - somewhat to everyone's surprise - a general election about 18 months later, and theresa may got the best of a draw about a year later.)
> 
> of course boris johnson is on record that he doesn't approve of people becoming PM "without a mandate from the british people" (more here)



That's true. 

PMs for both Labour and the Tories have taken over without a GE. It is also true that Labour Party members are disproportionately left-wing, pro-EU and younger compared to the general electorate.

So it works both ways but I'm for democracy whichever way you look at it. Like Boris said, PMs should have a mandate from the British people, so he should stick to what he said. Of course he won't though.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 20, 2019)

MrSki said:


> I predict that a tory twat will win.


Stewart was the only twat. There's just shits left now.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 20, 2019)

MrSki said:


> How must the rest of the world view British politics? They must think we are all inbred or on the Snorbitzs.



If they watch a lot of Hollywood movies, they're probably already aware that posh British people are generally villains, even if they initially seem charming.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 20, 2019)

Benjy1992 said:


> It is also true that Labour Party members are disproportionately left-wing, pro-EU and younger compared to the general electorate.



I'm pretty sure at least one of those things is definitely not true.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 20, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I'm pretty sure at least one of those things is definitely not true.


I don't think the age or the EU parts are true but I'm not quite sad enough to check.


----------



## Spandex (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm wondering where Johnson's sudden popularity with his fellow MPs has come from, when it was widely reported that most of them hate him.

Could it be that his loving colleagues are looking to throw him under the Brexit bus? His leadership ambitions met, stand back and wait for him to get covered in shit from the inevitable October Brexit shitstorm?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 20, 2019)

Spandex said:


> I'm wondering where Johnson's sudden popularity with his fellow MPs has come from, when it was widely reported that most of them hate him.



It's down to Farage & how well the Brexit Party is polling, which has put the shits up them, and they think Johnson is their best chance of winning the next GE.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 20, 2019)

Nothing is more instructive about modern politics than the Rory Stewart love in. You can be a toff, a spook and vote for every attack on people the Tories come up with, but if you can do emote and are pro-EU all is forgiven by supposed liberals and radicals.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 20, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Nothing is more instructive about modern politics than the Rory Stewart love in. You can be a toff, a spook and vote for every attack on people the Tories come up with, but if you can do emote and are pro-EU all is forgiven by supposed liberals and radicals.


#IAgreeWithNick


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 20, 2019)

Benjy1992 said:


> That's true.
> 
> PMs for both Labour and the Tories have taken over without a GE. It is also true that Labour Party members are disproportionately left-wing, pro-EU and younger compared to the general electorate.
> 
> So it works both ways but I'm for democracy whichever way you look at it. Like Boris said, PMs should have a mandate from the British people, so he should stick to what he said. Of course he won't though.


_Regrettably we face... reluctantly I have agreed to lead... I must do my duty for the good of the nation..._


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Nothing is more instructive about modern politics than the Rory Stewart love in. You can be a toff, a spook and vote for every attack on people the Tories come up with, but if you can do emote and are pro-EU all is forgiven by supposed liberals and radicals.


He isn't even pro EU.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 20, 2019)

killer b said:


> He isn't even pro EU.



What he is or isn’t has been long forgotten by liberals


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 20, 2019)

Spandex said:


> I'm wondering where Johnson's sudden popularity with his fellow MPs has come from, when it was widely reported that most of them hate him.
> 
> Could it be that his loving colleagues are looking to throw him under the Brexit bus? His leadership ambitions met, stand back and wait for him to get covered in shit from the inevitable October Brexit shitstorm?



He's popular with the membership and they want to remain in power. He's also not Michael Gove.


Though if this is all a plot by Gove to stab Johnson in the back again that's going to be hilarious.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 20, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> having said that, it's nothing new, and both parties have done it.  within (my) memory, james callaghan, john major, gordon brown and theresa may all took over as pm without a general election, as have others before them.  (john major won - somewhat to everyone's surprise - a general election about 18 months later, and theresa may got the best of a draw about a year later.)
> 
> of course boris johnson is on record that he doesn't approve of people becoming PM "without a mandate from the british people" (more here)


This one breaks the sequence. From 1974 onwards, it's been Won/Appointed/Won/Appointed/Won/Appointed/Won/Appointed. 'Won' is supposed to come next.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 20, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> He's popular with the membership and they want to remain in power. He's also not Michael Gove.
> 
> 
> Though if this is all a plot by Gove to stab Johnson in the back again that's going to be hilarious.



The money is on a reverse operation with Johnson getting his support to back Hunt in the final ballot to do in Gove and ensure it’s a run off between him and Hunt


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 20, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The money is on a reverse operation with Johnson getting his support to back Hunt in the final ballot to do in Gove and ensure it’s a run off between him and Hunt



Best and brightest.

We're really fucked as s country.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 20, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Best and brightest.
> 
> We're really fucked as s country.


Pssst. This isn't new


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 20, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Pssst. This isn't new



A man could hope, once.

Those heady hours of 8am to 11am in July 97.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2019)

a crumbling wreck of a building housing a parliament designed for the administration of empire with minimal democratic input, informed and staffed by the cretinous inbred scions of the private school caste system etc etc I could go on


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 20, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> A man could hope, once.
> 
> Those heady hours of 8am to 11am in July 97.


Do you mean May 1997? John Prescott lumbering around to D:ream?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 20, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> a crumbling wreck of a building housing a parliament designed for the administration of empire with minimal democratic input, informed and staffed by the cretinous inbred scions of the private school caste system etc etc I could go on


Talk of the building itself reminds me they are spending £3.5 bn on the refurbishment of the House of Commons, which would put it above countries such as Burundi and Sierra Leone in the league table of annual GDP. One fucking building:
Countries by Projected GDP 2019 - StatisticsTimes.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Talk of the building itself reminds me they are spending £3.5 bn on the refurbishment of the House of Commons, which would put it above countries such as Burundi and Sierra Leone in the league table of annual GDP. One fucking building:
> Countries by Projected GDP 2019 - StatisticsTimes.com


to be fair it had to be done as there's no other obvious way of putting explosives round the place to finish off what guy fawkes started


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 20, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> I don't think the age or the EU parts are true but I'm not quite sad enough to check.



I am. From this Parliamentary Research Note https://researchbriefings.files.parliament.uk/documents/SN05125/SN05125.pdf



> In 2017, the average age of Conservative party members was 57, Labour 53, Lib Dems 52 and SNP 54.



The average age of the entire population was 40 in 2014, per ONS . The average age of the electorate isn't so easy to work out - there's multiple definitions of electorate for a start. I'd be interested if anyone has better data.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 20, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I am. From this Parliamentary Research Note https://researchbriefings.files.parliament.uk/documents/SN05125/SN05125.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> The average age of the entire population was 40 in 2014, per ONS . The average age of the electorate isn't so easy to work out - there's multiple definitions of electorate for a start. I'd be interested if anyone has better data.


The mean age of all persons registered on the electoral register would be one definition. Another would presumably be all persons _potentially_ registered on the electoral register?  Both would use 18 as a general starting point, though the Scottish ref used 16 so slightly complicates things.  Or am I missing something obvious... 

Edit: the Scottish thing aside, I think you can register to vote at 16, but only vote at 18.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 20, 2019)

Wilf said:


> The mean age of all persons registered on the electoral register would be one definition. Another would presumably be all persons _potentially_ registered on the electoral register?  Both would use 18 as a general starting point, though the Scottish ref used 16 so slightly complicates things.  Or am I missing something obvious...



There's a different electorate for general elections than there is for Europeans and locals


----------



## Wilf (Jun 20, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> There's a different electorate for general elections than there is for Europeans and locals


Ah, see what you mean. As I understand it the _register_ is the same (give or take EU citizens opting to vote in Euro elections), but there are different criteria on _who can vote_ in each election. I'll stop there though, because I'm probably getting it wrong.  Anyway, there's this:
Types of election, referendums, and who can vote


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 20, 2019)

The most toe-curlingly cringey part of the whole sad shitshow was four spectacularly privileged white men (with one BME who didn't exactly cover himself in glory) doing their "some of my best friends are black" routine to the tory-muslim-hate question.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 20, 2019)

Johnson - 157
Gove - 61
Hunt - 59

Javid - 34 - OUT

Gove moves into second place, that will piss off Johnson. 

And, 2 spoiled ballots, hopefully cocks & balls.


----------



## peterkro (Jun 20, 2019)

Spunking cock gets two votes.


ETA: Johnson has three more votes than all of the other wankers together so all he needs is to not lose any votes.Hell in hand basket time.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 20, 2019)

And two spoiled papers.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 20, 2019)

So it’s still looking like Johnson vs not-Johnson then.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jun 20, 2019)

How has this buffoon proved _this much_ more popular than the other buffoons?


----------



## gosub (Jun 20, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> And two spoiled papers.


Finally some sanity


----------



## moochedit (Jun 20, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> And, 2 spoiled ballots, hopefully cocks & balls.



Stewart and raab?


----------



## Supine (Jun 20, 2019)

Grayling and Clarke spoilt the papers I reckon. Although grayling was trying to do a proper vote.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 20, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Stewert and rabb?



May and Stewart.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 20, 2019)

Supine said:


> Grayling and Clarke spoilt the papers I reckon. Although grayling was trying to do a proper vote.



Grayling is more likely to do a soiled ballot.


----------



## elbows (Jun 20, 2019)

gosub said:


> Finally some sanity



Or Raab and Stewart are poor losers.

edit - I was too slow!


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2019)

We need to know how they were spoiled.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 20, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> 2 spoiled ballots, hopefully cocks & balls.



Oh come on. These are members of parliament. I am sure they would be far more mature than that


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 20, 2019)

Probably tried voting for all four candidates in hope of a leg up.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 20, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I am. From this Parliamentary Research Note https://researchbriefings.files.parliament.uk/documents/SN05125/SN05125.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> The average age of the entire population was 40 in 2014, per ONS . The average age of the electorate isn't so easy to work out - there's multiple definitions of electorate for a start. I'd be interested if anyone has better data.


Those stats alone don't really tell you anything about whether they're older than the electorate as a whole and if I was to try and draw any speculative conclusions from it it would be that they're about in the middle.

Not that it really matters.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 20, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> How has this buffoon proved _this much_ more popular than the other buffoons?



depends which constituancy you're taking about.

there are Tory MP's who are voting for Johnson because its what their constituancy parties want them to do. there are Tory MP's who are voting for Johnson because, despite thinking he's an idle buffoon, the think he can stop, and reverse, the drain of tory votes, members and activists to Falange's Brexit Party. there are Tory MP's who are voting for Johnson because they think that he's a cancer in the tory party, but that he's an inevitable one - and that the sooner he's in, the sooner he's out. there are Tory MP's who are voting for Johnson because they think he's theone most likely to fuck Brexit up, and that that fuck up will provide an opportunity for a realignment - both in terms of the UK-EU relationship and within the Tory party. there are Tory MP's voting for Johnson because they hate Brexit, they hate him, and they think that the utter debacle that is Brexit, and his handling of it, will be the anchor that finally sends him into the deep. 

some think he will win them a GE, and keep their seats for them.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 20, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Johnson - 157
> Gove - 61
> Hunt - 59
> 
> ...



surley  that would of be  counted as a vote for one of the remaining contenders


----------



## chilango (Jun 20, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> surley  that would of be  counted as a vote for one of the remaining contenders



You can't vote for all four.


----------



## andysays (Jun 20, 2019)

The interesting thing to me, apart from the fact that two Tory MPs are apparently Urban readers, is that Gove has jumped from third to second.

I suspected from the outset that we'd end up with a Johnson/Gove run off, so I  wonder how significant this will turn out to be.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 20, 2019)

andysays said:


> I suspected from the outset that we'd end up with a Johnson/Gove run off, so I  wonder how significant this will turn out to be.


Well, at least some rascal will be able to put _'Purveyor of Finest Chang to the UK Prime Minister'_ on their website.


----------



## hot air baboon (Jun 20, 2019)

oddly reminiscent of some of Johnson's previous behaviour...

_Guppy: Fantastic. But I am telling you something, Boris. This guy has got my blood up, alright? And there is nothing which I won’t do to get my revenge. It’s as simple as that.
Johnson: How badly are you going to hurt this guy?
Guppy: Not badly at all.
Johnson: I really, I want to know …
Guppy: Look, let me explain to you…
Johnson: If this guy [see/sues?] me I will be fucking furious.
Guppy: I guarantee you he will not be seriously hurt.
Johnson: How badly will he …_


Boris Johnson and Violence - Craig Murray


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 20, 2019)

Johnson - 160 - up 3
Hunt - 77 - up 18

Gove - 75 - up 14 - OUT
Cock & ball - 1 - down 1


Well, Johnson is going to have to seriously fuck-up to lose out in the membership vote, I guess that's possible, but fairly unlikely.


----------



## belboid (Jun 20, 2019)

Gove - 75
Hunt - 77
Johnson - 160
1 spoilt
Hunt it is!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2019)

I worry cunt will be more capable than boris to be honest


----------



## Rob Ray (Jun 20, 2019)

Having reckoned on Hunt in December when Johnson looked to have fucked it I can't see his brand of beige horror beating the clown prince of evil in a popularity contest with the Tory membership.


----------



## belboid (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm suspecting the Johnson camp lent a few votes to Hunt to get revenge on Pob.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 20, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Johnson - 160 - up 3
> Hunt - 77 - up 18
> 
> Gove - 75 - up 14 - OUT
> ...



I wonder who the other cock and baller voted for this time?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 20, 2019)

moochedit said:


> I wonder who the other cock and baller voted for this time?



Clearly some cock.


----------



## chilango (Jun 20, 2019)

So.

Eton and Oxford vs. Charterhouse and Oxford.



Democracy eh?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 20, 2019)

Clearly fixing the final two will make it tough for Johnson to give it the old respect democracy stuff. Actually, no it won't cos he won't give a fuck about being sincere but you know what I mean


----------



## weltweit (Jun 20, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Clearly fixing the final two will make it tough for Johnson to give it the old respect democracy stuff. Actually, no it won't cos he won't give a fuck about being sincere but you know what I mean


Not a very emphatic fix, if it was one, only a couple of votes in it. 

My feeling is Johnson may face a more difficult opponent in Hunt than he might have faced in Gove.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 20, 2019)

I don't think second place was 'fixed', Hunt was in 2nd place in all the votes until this morning, when Gove got 2 votes ahead, followed by this evening Hunt regaining 2nd place by just 2 votes.

If he had done it by, say, 10 or more, then it would be questionable, but just 2 votes is too tight for any 'fixer' to have risked.


----------



## binka (Jun 20, 2019)

In my defence I went with Javid because I thought there were enough Tory MPs who hate Johnson to stitch him up in such a way that he wouldn't be in the final two. Obviously I was very wrong, they still hate him they just realised he is the only chance they have to win the next general election then they can fuck him off too. 

So when will the next GE be? Must be this year surely?


----------



## vanya (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm not sorry to see the back of the malignant Gove but it does look as if Boris is inevitable now. I reckon Gove might have given him a run for his money but Hunt won't.


----------



## chilango (Jun 20, 2019)

Just for the record.

Out of the 55 Prime Ministers so far....

41 went to Oxbridge.
46 to private school, 20 of those to Eton.

...and some people think Rory Stewart was a positive?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 20, 2019)

C4 news interviewing a Tory family right now, four generations. Absolute fucking weirdos.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 20, 2019)

off the top of my head, i would warrant that there was less oxbridge in the cabinet a century ago than there is today, 
progress


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 20, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> C4 news interviewing a Tory family right now, four generations. Absolute fucking weirdos.



C4 News is only just starting, how are you seeing it early?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 20, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> C4 News is only just starting, how are you seeing it early?


Think it was itv actually, just on in background


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 20, 2019)

Given the inevitability of a Johnson victory I guess that £350 million a week for the NHS is going to higher rate taxpayers then, including MPs. Paint that on a bus you cunt.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 20, 2019)

binka said:


> ..
> So when will the next GE be? Must be this year surely?


I very much doubt any tory will call a GE until Brexit is good and done and the tory voters who left the party (for the Brexit party) in the European vote can be counted on again. In fact I doubt there will be a GE until the term is out, whenever that is?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 20, 2019)

weltweit said:


> I very much doubt any tory will call a GE until Brexit is good and done and the tory voters who left the party (for the Brexit party) in the European vote can be counted on again. In fact I doubt there will be a GE until the term is out, whenever that is?



Agreed.

It's not in the interest of the Tories, nor Labour, to have a GE anytime soon.


----------



## belboid (Jun 20, 2019)

Whoever wins still has to get their plans through parliament.  If they can even come up with a 'plan'  Anything could happen yet.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 20, 2019)

belboid said:


> Whoever wins still has to get their plans through parliament.  If they can even come up with a 'plan'  Anything could happen yet.



Or call a Brexit election pledging ‘no deal’ etc


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 20, 2019)

weltweit said:


> I very much doubt any tory will call a GE until Brexit is good and done and the tory voters who left the party (for the Brexit party) in the European vote can be counted on again. In fact I doubt there will be a GE until the term is out, whenever that is?



Given a deal won’t be done by October, given that a Johnson/Farage alliance around a ‘delivering Brexit for the people against the politicians’ message cannot be ruled out as impossible and given the alternative - a ‘honeymoon period’ that could collapse within three months after he encounters the same problems as May-  I think ruling out a GE in the Autumn/winter is premature. I agree it’s beset with risks but so is not calling one given a variety of factors not least the arithmetic of the HoC.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 20, 2019)

belboid said:


> Whoever wins still has to get their plans through parliament.  If they can even come up with a 'plan'  Anything could happen yet.


Exactly. This clown show hasn't changed a thing. They're no closer to resolving anything to do with brexit than Theresa May got. As in, they're nowhere at all.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 20, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Given a deal won’t be done by October, given that a Johnson/Farage alliance around a ‘delivering Brexit for the people against the politicians’ theme cannot be ruled out as impossible and given the alternative - a ‘honeymoon period’ that could collapse within three months after he encounters the same problems as May. I think ruling out a GE in the Autumn/winter is premature. I agree it’s beset with risks but so is not calling one given a variety of factors not least the arithmetic of the HoC.


You could be right. 
My feeling is just that if the Tories don't get Brexit done (and more) they would lose a GE which is my reasoning for saying they won't call one.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 20, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Given a deal won’t be done by October, given that a Johnson/Farage alliance around a ‘delivering Brexit for the people against the politicians’ theme cannot be ruled out as impossible and given the alternative - a ‘honeymoon period’ that could collapse within three months after he encounters the same problems as May. I think ruling out a GE in the Autumn/winter is premature. I agree it’s beset with risks but so is not calling one given a variety of factors not least the arithmetic of the HoC.




Quite. The E.U. have said no more extensions without something meaningful happening, such as an election. Without an election Johnson or Cunt will be stuck with a tiny majority if they include the Northern Irish nutters in their plans and none without them. Same as May.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 20, 2019)

Johnson's got a poisoned fucking chalice


----------



## gosub (Jun 20, 2019)

chilango said:


> Just for the record.
> 
> Out of the 55 Prime Ministers so far....
> 
> ...


Even by your system he was at the very least an attempt to stop it just being a coronation of a bloke from Eton. Granted, those rare beast -the conservative membership do now have an alternative - Eton or Charterhouse? Actually find it depressing but probably to be a few of their members where their decision will be based on that.

I also thought his tweet and meet thing was refreshing.  Though I sort of suspect the rest on em don't do it for fear of being refreshed (with a milkshake)


----------



## Supine (Jun 20, 2019)

A GE might be forced on BJ to get a majority if he wants to drive through the current agreement and DUP aren't playing ball.

I know he's said no deal but he's full of shit.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 20, 2019)

weltweit said:


> You could be right.
> My feeling is just that if the Tories don't get Brexit done (and more) they would lose a GE which is my reasoning for saying they won't call one.



What if Farage announces he’s met Johnson and they agree on Brexit but it’s being blocked by ‘the political class’. What if Johnson then calls a GE and the BP announce they’ll only stand in labour seats as they ‘are a remain party’. 

You can see the attraction. Especially as the alternative - trying to command a HoC majority for a deal looks impossible. 

I also think Johnson has learnt from Trump that in the new politics a hacked off and cynical public like the stunt, the gesture, the two fingers to the establishment


----------



## weltweit (Jun 20, 2019)

Sounds pretty devious Smokeandsteam, could happen I suppose.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 20, 2019)

Anything could happen - massive full stop.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 20, 2019)

Supine said:


> A GE might be forced on BJ to get a majority if he wants to drive through the current agreement and DUP aren't playing ball.
> 
> I know he's said no deal but he's full of shit.



He’s definitely full of shit. I think however he’s also edging towards ‘no deal’ a) because it looks like the easiest option given all of the factors present b) it cements his leadership with the Tory party, membership and swathes of the electorate c) it shoots the BP fox or accommodates them in a GE alliance and d) because the alternative is inevitable electoral death for the Tories and he will want the grand gesture to shock their support back into life


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The E.U. have said no more extensions without something meaningful happening


tbf they've said that before too. 

_but we really mean it this time!_


----------



## Argonia (Jun 20, 2019)

But surely parliament will vote against no deal?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 20, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> What if Farage announces he’s met Johnson and they agree on Brexit but it’s being blocked by ‘the political class’. What if Johnson then calls a GE and the BP announce they’ll only stand in labour seats as they ‘are a remain party’.
> 
> You can see the attraction. Especially as the alternative - trying to command a HoC majority for a deal looks impossible.
> 
> I also think Johnson has learnt from Trump that in the new politics a hacked off and cynical public like the stunt, the gesture, the two fingers to the establishment



I'm still not convinced about the ability of Farage 2.0 to do much better in a GE than UKIP ever did. And any open collusion between Johnson and Farage would provide an easy target for Labour. 

I don't think Johnson is an idiot, but nor do I think he really has a plan beyond getting his own worthless arse in the big chair.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 20, 2019)

Argonia said:


> But surely parliament will vote against no deal?



Yup. Which is why the only way to get it done is via a GE - the ‘people v the parliament’ or some similar soundbite. 

What the alternative? Go and see the EU, be told there are no more negotiations and what’s on the table is take it or leave it. What then?


----------



## gosub (Jun 20, 2019)

Argonia said:


> But surely parliament will vote against no deal?



Parliament could vote against the sun coming up tomorrow....Default position is that it will still happen.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 20, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm still not convinced about the ability of Farage 2.0 to do much better in a GE than UKIP ever did. And any open collusion between Johnson and Farage would provide an easy target for Labour.
> 
> I don't think Johnson is an idiot, but nor do I think he really has a plan beyond getting his own worthless arse in the big chair.



The BP don’t need to. An alliance of the type I’m theorising allows Tory voters to come home and pins labour down in its own seats. They don’t need to win a seat just soak up a few million votes - enough to focus labour on defence - in deindustrialised and coastal areas


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 20, 2019)

This thread is about the Tory leadership, can we take the Brexit stuff off to the Brexit thread, where it belongs?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 20, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> This thread is about the Tory leadership, can we take the Brexit stuff off to the Brexit thread, where it belongs?



Not exactly a complete non-sequitur is it?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 20, 2019)

Incidentally, does anyone know what would have happened if Gove and Hunt had won the same number of votes?


----------



## gosub (Jun 20, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Incidentally, does anyone know what would have happened if Gove and Hunt had won the same number of votes?



a revote that would have been done by 9


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Johnson's got a poisoned fucking chalice


Good

Let's hope he drinks deeply from it


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Incidentally, does anyone know what would have happened if Gove and Hunt had won the same number of votes?


They'd have resolved the issue in the morning with pistols


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 20, 2019)

gosub said:


> Even by your system he was at the very least an attempt to stop it just being a coronation of a bloke from Eton.


...by being beaten another bloke from Eton?


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2019)

killer b said:


> Bizarre that Raab is favourite. I don't think that would stand up to an actual leadership campaign.
> 
> If they've any sense they'll elect Gove. They don't though, so probably some fucking idiot.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jun 20, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> They'd have resolved the issue in the morning with pistols


If only


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 20, 2019)

killer b said:


> View attachment 174807



No deal, some fucking idiot describes all the contenders.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 20, 2019)

gosub said:


> Parliament could vote against the sun coming up tomorrow....Default position is that it will still happen.



If Johnson trys to allow no deal to happen by default, paliament will very likley call of vote of no confidence in the government that will bring them down and thus force a general election - enough tories have indicated they would do that to make it happen - and the pressure to avoid no deal from pretty much every quarter will be intense.
Johnson may pre-empt this scenario by calling an election before oct 31 on a "no deal" platform - which would be highly risky and hugely divisive . He would very likely lose - and pray that he does - but it would probably suit him to go down in flames clutching the brexit torch rather than have to get mays deal through the commons or go for a 2nd ref.
I cant see the EU grating another extension unless it was for a GE or a 2nd ref.
Waht wont happen is Johnsons getting any better deal from the EU that the one may got.

Also - johnson is widely hated by many tory mps, and it may be that the non brexit mps are more likely to oppose him then they were May.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 20, 2019)

Would Tories vote against the government in a VONC? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> enough tories have indicated they would do that to make it happen


Have they?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 20, 2019)

killer b said:


> View attachment 174807


----------



## gosub (Jun 20, 2019)

S☼I said:


> ...by being beaten another bloke from Eton?


Yes

Revealed: secret Tory plan for members to crown Boris Johnson as new leader unopposed

The verb in your post was beaten, the rest of of its been a bit meh.  Which is a bit odd given the state of things.. Low on the list, is in my opinion, was the schooling the potential victor recieved


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 174815


Shhh


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 20, 2019)

killer b said:


> Have they?



fair call - should be more like sundry political hacks believe their would be enough tories prepared to do this. Some have openly stated it.
I think its very likely. The political damage to the tory party from actually exiting with no deal would be terminal.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 20, 2019)

I think that the circumstances of a VONC in the last days of October are so variable that predicting whether, and which, Tory MP's might vote against the government or suffer a diplomatic dose of the shits is just a fools game.

It would depend on the polls, local feeling in a constituancy, the optics of how the government had approached the EU, how the EU had responded, the personal relationships involved, whether the MP wanted to continue being an MP - and that might swing on boring stuff like having a mortgage to pay and knowing that the next job isn't going to be paying £80k. 

I wouldn't be remotely surprised if the utterly chaotic Johnson government offend a number of Tory MP's so gratuitously that a handful do decide to not vote with the government - which doesn't necessarily mean voting with Labour - but I wouldn't stake my life on it.


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2019)

I suspect it's something that isn't going to be tested, at least not in October. No Deal isn't a real political position, it's a rhetorical corner the Tories have painted themselves into. Johnson's immediate project won't be to push through No Deal, he knows as well as anyone it would be an absolute disaster - but rather to extricate the party from that corner. I dunno exactly how he plans to do this, or if it's even possible... but I expect to see him trying to sell something very like May's deal to parliament and the country by the end of the summer. 

I don't think that's a totally impossible job - you only have to look at the centrist love-in with Rory Stewart these last few weeks to see that people often project onto politicians the things they want them to be rather than looking too hard at the details. I wouldn't be surprised at all if now was the time that the tory party - who favour self preservation above all else - fall in behind a brexit policy they can just about say is acceptable. 

But really, who the fuck knows.


----------



## not a trot (Jun 20, 2019)

There's a fucking big staircase in number 10, is it wrong to hope Boris falls down it on his first night as PM.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 21, 2019)

The other thing is that some of the ERG types might be happier waving the withdrawal agreement through now that they have someone who campaigned for Brexit in charge of the process that will follow the WA. That’s where the meat of the deal is, and they’ll trust Johnson to produce something a bit more aggressively libertarian than May would have ever managed. Might just give them enough numbers to get the WA in place, claim the UK has now left, and catch a general election bounce from having achieved what appeared impossible.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 21, 2019)

killer b said:


> I suspect it's something that isn't going to be tested, at least not in October. No Deal isn't a real political position, it's a rhetorical corner the Tories have painted themselves into. Johnson's immediate project won't be to push through No Deal, he knows as well as anyone it would be an absolute disaster - but rather to extricate the party from that corner. I dunno exactly how he plans to do this, or if it's even possible... but I expect to see him trying to sell something very like May's deal to parliament and the country by the end of the summer.
> 
> I don't think that's a totally impossible job - you only have to look at the centrist love-in with Rory Stewart these last few weeks to see that people often project onto politicians the things they want them to be rather than looking too hard at the details. I wouldn't be surprised at all if now was the time that the tory party - who favour self preservation above all else - fall in behind a brexit policy they can just about say is acceptable.
> 
> But really, who the fuck knows.


Numbers are still against him if he can't get the DUP on board. And as we've seen, the DUP don't quite operate to the same rules as everyone else. So the backstop. Why would the EU give Boris Johnson a different answer from the one they gave May? It's magical thinking, basically, still.


----------



## killer b (Jun 21, 2019)

I dont imagine he does think he can get a better deal. It's rhetoric, not what he actually thinks.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 21, 2019)

Best front page today...


----------



## agricola (Jun 21, 2019)

wow:



> Police were called to the home of Boris Johnson and his partner, Carrie Symonds, in the early hours of Friday morning after neighbours heard a loud altercation involving screaming, shouting and banging.
> 
> The argument could be heard outside the property where the potential future prime minister is living with Symonds, a former Conservative party head of press.
> 
> ...



Police called to loud altercation at Boris Johnson's home


----------



## treelover (Jun 21, 2019)

> Symonds is heard saying Johnson had ruined a sofa with red wine: “You just don’t care for anything because you’re spoilt. You have no care for money or anything.”
> 
> The neighbour said: “There was a smashing sound of what sounded like plates. There was a couple of very loud screams that I’m certain were Carrie and she was shouting to ‘get out’ a lot. She was saying ‘get out of my flat’ and he was saying no. And then there was silence after the screaming. My wife, who was in bed half asleep, had heard a loud bang and the house shook.”



Events my dear, events.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 21, 2019)

agricola said:


> wow:
> 
> Police called to loud altercation at Boris Johnson's home





> My wife, who was in bed half asleep, had heard a loud bang and the house shook.”



"the house shook"


----------



## magneze (Jun 21, 2019)

> When contacted by the Guardian on Friday, police initially said they had no record of a domestic incident at the address. But when given the case number and reference number, as well as identification markings of the vehicles that were called out, police issued a statement saying: “At 00:24hrs on Friday, 21 June, police responded to a call from a local resident in [south London]. The caller was concerned for the welfare of a female neighbour.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2019)

This is gold


----------



## treelover (Jun 21, 2019)

it is, but there may be a victim.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2019)

treelover said:


> it is, but there may be a victim.


The tax paying public?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 21, 2019)

not a trot said:


> There's a fucking big staircase in number 10, is it wrong to hope Boris falls down it on his first night as PM.


Yes. Why the need for delay?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 21, 2019)

Scummy fucker


----------



## ricbake (Jun 21, 2019)

agricola said:


> wow:
> 
> 
> 
> Police called to loud altercation at Boris Johnson's home



Our next Prime Minister can't run his life...
What hope for the Country


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 21, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 174815


Yep me too, hands up I was wrong, I was kinda hoping it was him not on the grounds he was the best but the least worst (of the ones likely to win anyway). Tory MP's are even worse than I feared.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 21, 2019)

Wonder if he adopted the Mark Field manoeuvre on Carrie


----------



## teqniq (Jun 21, 2019)

Police initially doing their best to deny anything had actually happened.



> When contacted by the Guardian on Friday, police initially said they had no record of a domestic incident at the address. But when given the case number and reference number, as well as identification markings of the vehicles that were called out, police issued a statement saying: “At 00:24hrs on Friday, 21 June, police responded to a call from a local resident in [south London]. The caller was concerned for the welfare of a female neighbour....



It was ever thus. The lapdogs of the rich and powerful. 'Nothing to see here move along' which is pretty much what they've done with that Mark Field cunt. Regardless of the fact that the Greenpeace activist doesn't want to press charges they should have arrested him for assault. But no.


----------



## treelover (Jun 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> The tax paying public?




The woman?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2019)

treelover said:


> The woman?


Sorry I was being obtuse. Genuinely hope she was not hurt in any way. 

Guess it is unlikely that anyone will know if she was hurt. She has been 'working on improving his image' so hopefully she knows a lost cause when she sees one. They both have a lot to lose but he is an unprincipled, disloyal narcissistic bully.

Some might say that she has been helping him appear better than he actually is. Given the blood on his hands regards Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe plus a trail of failure, marriage ending and wasted taxpayer money she does not strike me as a decent sort.

Not that this endorses any harm to her or anyone.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 21, 2019)

Can we get a Jeremy Vine special out of this?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## magneze (Jun 21, 2019)

BBC has no coverage so far


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2019)

magneze said:


> BBC has no coverage so far


Shocker


----------



## magneze (Jun 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Shocker


Barely news. They've hardly covered the leadership campaign at all. Seem to have story about Hunt not keeping a promise to a dying man though. Odd that...


----------



## agricola (Jun 21, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Police initially doing their best to deny anything had actually happened.
> 
> 
> 
> It was ever thus. The lapdogs of the rich and powerful. 'Nothing to see here move along' which is pretty much what they've done with that Mark Field cunt. Regardless of the fact that the Greenpeace activist doesn't want to press charges they should have arrested him for assault. But no.





magneze said:


>



That bit is probably down to the computer system that the Met uses to despatch incidents (CAD), which will be 40 years old in 2024 (if it isn't replaced by then) and which uses codes to describe what sort of incident it is before any free text entries are made to elaborate further.  There are two codes for domestics (non crime and crime) and a third for "concern for safety" - so if the incident went on as a concern for safety (which is what the statement says it went on as ), it would not turn up on a code search for domestics (which is the easiest way to find an incident on the system if you don't have the reference number but do have what time it happened and the area that the incident happened in).


----------



## magneze (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 21, 2019)

magneze said:


> BBC has no coverage so far



It's on the front page of the News website? They are just reporting the Guardian report, but that's all there is really at the moment.



magneze said:


> Barely news. They've hardly covered the leadership campaign at all.



Yeah, they should have hosted a leadership debate in prime time on the main channel or something.


----------



## magneze (Jun 21, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> It's on the front page of the News website? They are just reporting the Guardian report, but that's all there is really at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they should have hosted a leadership debate in prime time on the main channel or something.


It wasn't there when I posted. Every other UK news site had it for about 2 hours.

I think you missed the point entirely tbf. Anyway.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 21, 2019)

"Seems Boris might not become Prime Minister"

(a) thank goodness, all our troubles are over
(b) if not de Piffle, then Cunt
(c) of course he fucking will


----------



## agricola (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 21, 2019)

I’m sure the Telegraph will cover the story in fine detail


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2019)

Labour and left wing media conspiracy for sure.


----------



## agricola (Jun 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Labour and left wing media conspiracy for sure.



have some shiny rewards:



> Police were called to the home of Boris Johnson and his partner Carrie Symonds in the early hours of Friday morning after a neighbour heard screaming during an apparent row between the couple.
> 
> Miss Symonds was reportedly heard telling Mr Johnson to “get off me” and “get out of my flat”.
> 
> ...


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 21, 2019)

BBC is covering it.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 21, 2019)

more bad press for south london.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 21, 2019)

I can't wait for them to move into no 10.


----------



## killer b (Jun 21, 2019)

I think he might be done for tbh. What happens if he drops out? Surely it can't just be Hunt sliding into downing street by default?


----------



## binka (Jun 21, 2019)

killer b said:


> I think he might be done for tbh. What happens if he drops out? Surely it can't just be Hunt sliding into downing street by default?


Depends how bad the audio is I suppose. 

Can see a big Sunday paper interview with them going on about passion or some rubbish


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 21, 2019)

killer b said:


> I think he might be done for tbh. What happens if he drops out? Surely it can't just be Hunt sliding into downing street by default?



That's how May got there when Leadsom dropped out


----------



## killer b (Jun 21, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> That's how May got there when Leadsom dropped out


I vaguely recall there was some plan to prevent that happening again, but I don't remember any of the details...


----------



## binka (Jun 21, 2019)

If Johnson has to drop out I'm pretty sure they'll rerun the whole thing, they can't not put it to the members and then they can't just put gove in since more than half Tory MPs didn't choose either him or hunt


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 21, 2019)

killer b said:


> I think he might be done for tbh. What happens if he drops out? Surely it can't just be Hunt sliding into downing street by default?


Really? Seems unlikely given all he's laughed off before. Big apology, cares so much, etc etc


----------



## killer b (Jun 21, 2019)

There's a recording of a violent altercation and a woman screaming for him to get off her. Him refusing to leave her flat when repeatedly asked to. I mean... it might not be enough to do for him. But if I were one of the grey suits, I'd be handing him a revolver in the morning.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 21, 2019)

killer b said:


> I think he might be done for tbh. What happens if he drops out? Surely it can't just be Hunt sliding into downing street by default?


More likely Carrie will be pictured in the Sunday Telegraph strolling contentedly in the countryside with Boris at her side (she having been given a huge bung by anonymous Tory grandee to do so.)
beaten to it I see.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 21, 2019)

killer b said:


> I vaguely recall there was some plan to prevent that happening again, but I don't remember any of the details...



That rings a bell actually - wanting the process to seem a bit less like a coronation? Given all what's been going on I doubt they ever got round to making changes though.

Johnson's in real trouble, I think. It's a Guardian scoop, but the Mail went for the story big on their front page too. If that continues over the weekend, then the dam might well break. There's a _lot _of Johnson material that could be dusted down and used. "How many children do you have, Boris?" etc. 

And even if this fizzles, or he rides the wave and gets the majority of member votes anyway. the question that looms large is: can Johnson command the confidence of the House of Commons? I hae ma doots aboot that.


----------



## Supine (Jun 21, 2019)

If Johnson gets knocked out because of this (and I don't think he will) we'll get cunt instead. Not a great outcome.


----------



## agricola (Jun 21, 2019)

killer b said:


> There's a recording of a violent altercation and a woman screaming for him to get off her. Him refusing to leave her flat when repeatedly asked to. I mean... it might not be enough to do for him. But if I were one of the grey suits, I'd be handing him a revolver in the morning.



They've gone too far with him for that now; its defend him or watch all that effort, all that money and the control of the party (and the government, and Brexit) evaporate into nothingness.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 22, 2019)

it will be shrugged off - alongside a smear campaign against the neighbours for being "snoopers" (despite doing exactly the right thing in what sounded like it could very well be a case of domestic violence)
the johnson fans amongst the tory party members will not give a fuck. They would probably argue that a man has a right to put his wife or mistress in their proper place in the privacy of his own home. 

ETA - i wonder how long before Clare Fox of another one of the Int of Id lot pen an article or tweet something decrying the "snooper society"


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 22, 2019)

Especially as Five-Oh have said there was nothing to worry about


----------



## binka (Jun 22, 2019)

It all hinges on the audio doesn't it? So the guardian has it and Johnson is applying for an injunction. The neighbours should have put it out on twitter or something before Johnson even knew it existed


----------



## agricola (Jun 22, 2019)

binka said:


> It all hinges on the audio doesn't it? So the guardian has it and Johnson is applying for an injunction. The neighbours should have put it out on twitter or something before Johnson even knew it existed



It does, but successfully injuncting it (which will be very difficult) is going to make people assume whats on there anyway; plus there isn't just the neighbour's tape - there will be bodycam footage from all the cops that attended as well.


----------



## newbie (Jun 22, 2019)

agricola said:


> all that money


There's a lot of it about, Johnson appears to have had at least 80 staff working on winning the parliamentary vote.  
How Boris Johnson nailed Tory leadership race... down to final vote


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 22, 2019)

Imagine if it does fuck Johnson and we get Hunt, easier prey for Labour attacks around NHS, moves it away from brexit brexit brexit. I mean Johnson will probably get away with it but nice thought


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 22, 2019)

He's finished. Totally. There's no way a racist, mad-haired, elitist, lying buffoon like him could ever be a world leader.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 22, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> (despite doing exactly the right thing in what sounded like it could very well be a case of domestic violence)"



Calling up the guardian?


----------



## not a trot (Jun 22, 2019)

Supine said:


> If Johnson gets knocked out because of this (and I don't think he will) we'll get cunt instead. Not a great outcome.



Yeah but think of all those broadcasters shitting themselves over who will be the first to refer to the PM as a cunt live on TV.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jun 22, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> He's finished. Totally. There's no way a racist, mad-haired, elitist, lying buffoon like him could ever be a world leader.


That would be the second and consecutive Tory leader to become pm on a technicality


----------



## newbie (Jun 22, 2019)

'_the only person who can beat Johnson is Johnson_'.  It's delicious that it should be at be at the hand of a _Guardian reader_.

Conveniently Hunt is a full member of the ruling class, with hundreds of years of pedigree.


Which side is Crosby on this time?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 22, 2019)

not a trot said:


> Yeah but think of all those broadcasters shitting themselves over who will be the first to refer to the PM as a cunt live on TV.



I'll do it for free


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 22, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Imagine if it does fuck Johnson and we get Hunt, easier prey for Labour attacks around NHS, moves it away from brexit brexit brexit. I mean Johnson will probably get away with it but nice thought



Also far less likely to tilt towards Farage, and bring the voters that have gone to him back onboard. Basically May mk2, similar capital with the nutty fringe of the party so the divide remains. Only Gove would have bridged this divide


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 22, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Also far less likely to tilt towards Farage, and bring the voters that have gone to him back onboard. Basically May mk2, similar capital with the nutty fringe of the party so the divide remains. Only Gove would have bridged this divide



johnsons would have easily beaten gove as well. It doesn't really matter who wins - if the torys go anything less than hard brexit, than farage takes a big bite out of their vote, if they do go full hard deal - the party splits and they will strugggle to get 30% of the vote.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 22, 2019)

Yes. Hopefully they are fucked either way. Couldn't happen to nicer people.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 22, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Calling up the guardian?



"which service do you require - police, fire, ambulance or rapid response, sanctimonious liberalism?"


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 22, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> He's finished. Totally. There's no way a racist, mad-haired, elitist, lying buffoon like him could ever be a world leader.





In the new politics stuff like this latest ‘scandal’ just adds to the outside narrative that BJ, Trump require and create. Every attack by the liberal political class along these lines strengthens the image. I’m amazed that the commentariat haven’t  twigged that they are a massive part of the problem yet. These stories might scandalise the moral economy of some tories pining for Thatcher and the old days but frankly Johnson won’t give a fuck. BP supporters will translate this as another attempt to play the man and not the ball and the liberals will continue to howl. On we go.


----------



## andysays (Jun 22, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Calling up the guardian?


Calling the police and *then* calling the Guardian, to be precise. 

Are you suggesting she shouldn't have reported it to the media at all?


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 22, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Yes. Hopefully they are fucked either way. Couldn't happen to nicer people.



Unfortunately, they're not fucked so much as they might be temporarily forced into a more fluid form - the Tories, the DUP, the Brexit Party, and whoever else is in the Legion of Doom could have another 3 year to coagulate into something new before there is a general election.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 22, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Also far less likely to tilt towards Farage, and bring the voters that have gone to him back onboard. Basically May mk2, similar capital with the nutty fringe of the party so the divide remains. Only Gove would have bridged this divide



Hunt was delivered as the opponent precisely for these reasons. BJ can beat him up and in doing do visibility trash the May era and send the message that it’s over and it’s time for a large slice of base to come home. The yougov poll of yesterday indicates movement already. In that sense Hunt has got a massive role to play here as the blood sacrifice paving the way for ‘a new approach’. How much of this new approach will have substance we are yet to know, but it’s the impression of one that really counts at this point.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 22, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> Unfortunately, they're not fucked so much as they might be temporarily forced into a more fluid form - the Tories, the DUP, the Brexit Party, and whoever else is in the Legion of Doom could have another 3 year to coagulate into something new before there is a general election.



they dont have a majority. They go "no deal" then they will lost mps. If they dont they get fucked by the brexit party. They have until 31 oct to get a deal through - and Mays deal is all that is on the table as far as the EU is concerned. 
It very much looks like General Election is the only option - either to try and change the numbers before the oct 31 deadline or as the condition of any further extension from the EU past that date. The other options are  2nd ref - and the tories are not going to go for that - or No Deal - which would very likely lead to them losing a VONC and thus forcing a general election. 
They basically have a choice of political suicides.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 22, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Yes. Hopefully they are fucked either way. Couldn't happen to nicer people.



Unfortunately my gut instinct tells me the tories are a bit more resilient than this. Would be nice to be proved wrong.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 22, 2019)

Is a stable family life essential for election to party leader / prime minister?


----------



## teqniq (Jun 22, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Unfortunately my gut instinct tells me the tories are a bit more resilient than this. Would be nice to be proved wrong.



I know what you mean. They have always stuck together in a tight spot. This time (and I hope it's not wishful thinking) I think things may be different. The whole issue of Brexit has become completely toxic and subsequently bitterly divisive.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 22, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Is a stable family life essential for election to party leader / prime minister?



Not being caught wife(Girlfriend) beating is...


----------



## Sue (Jun 22, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Not being caught wife(Girlfriend) beating is...


Or maybe not...


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> In the new politics stuff like this latest ‘scandal’ just adds to the outside narrative that BJ, Trump require and create.


Only up to a point. It really does depend what's on the tape - if it's obviously just a heated row, then they might be able to shrug it off. If it's a record of a serious act of domestic violence - and it really sounds right now like it could be either - then I think it could seriously damage him. 

I think it damages him anyway tbf. Maybe not fatally, but there's a lot of people who yesterday morning may have been reasonably comfortable with the idea of a Johnson government as long as he can win who are suddenly a lot less comfortable.


----------



## andysays (Jun 22, 2019)

I think the words she apparently used, about him being spoiled and rich and not caring about things because he can just replace them (not a direct quote, but from memory) might have some significance/resonance, in addition to the alleged violence.

Possibly more with the wider public than with the immediate selectorate of Tory members,  admittedly.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 22, 2019)

The optics (sorry) will be a huge political concern as well - the damage that a PM being arrested for DV would cause is astonishing. some of the ERG loons might not get it, but a large slice of the 150-odd Tory MP's who've voted for him will, and the others hate his guts anyway.


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2019)

andysays said:


> I think the words she apparently used, about him being spoiled and rich and not caring about things because he can just replace them (not a direct quote, but from memory) might have some significance/resonance, in addition to the alleged violence.
> 
> Possibly more with the wider public than with the immediate selectorate of Tory members,  admittedly.


The times had some nice detail about the neighbours saying his car is regularly parked illegally outside the flat and has multiple parking tickets, as he doesn't give a fuck. Absolute gold for Labour in any upcoming general election.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> The times had some nice detail about the neighbours saying his car is regularly parked illegally outside the flat and has multiple parking tickets, as he doesn't give a fuck. Absolute gold for Labour in any upcoming general election.



dunno - it plays to the "what a rebel/renegade" image. Sticking it to the parking warden (BOO!) jeremy clarkson type schiz. The Aggression , the bullying, the sexism and racism - all part of his "colourful" persona.  See also - donald trump. Johnson may well go for this plus tub thumping nationalism in an election - it may not win him power, but the shit it stirs will not be good.


----------



## treelover (Jun 22, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Unfortunately my gut instinct tells me the tories are a bit more resilient than this. Would be nice to be proved wrong.



Most successful political party in the western? world.


----------



## andysays (Jun 22, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> dunno - it plays to the "what a rebel/renegade" image. Sticking it to the parking warden (BOO!) jeremy clarkson type schiz. The Aggression , the bullying, the sexism and racism - all part of his "colourful" persona.  See also - donald trump. Johnson may well go for this plus tub thumping nationalism in an election - it may not win him power, but the shit it stirs will not be good.


There's a line somewhere in the public imagination between 'sticking it to the man' and being a selfish cunt to your partner, your neighbours and basically everyone around you.

Maybe it's wishful thinking on my part, but I think Johnson may have crossed it.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 22, 2019)

andysays said:


> Calling the police and *then* calling the Guardian, to be precise.
> 
> Are you suggesting she shouldn't have reported it to the media at all?


Fair play to the neighbour in that they did at least try and see if Carrie Whatsit was okay (knocking on the door).


----------



## D'wards (Jun 22, 2019)

Fing is, yeah, that if Boris's political enemies try to use things like this against him too much it will smack of a smear campaign. 

And if many people think he is being purposefully smeared it won't hurt him at all - may even help him as it makes him a victim


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 22, 2019)

he wont answer questions on it or allow it to be brought up - thats how UK politics work in the 21st century. yesterdays news. all forgotten about.


----------



## agricola (Jun 22, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Fing is, yeah, that if Boris's political enemies try to use things like this against him too much it will smack of a smear campaign.
> 
> And if many people think he is being purposefully smeared it won't hurt him at all - may even help him as it makes him a victim



That is clearly what they think they can turn this into (given how much effort his surrogates are putting into it) but its doubtful that even this current public would buy that - its too commonplace an event for people to be confused by and there is abundant evidence that it happened.  

I agree he could possibly deal with this, though not if they manage to get the tape subject to an injunction.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 22, 2019)

agricola said:


> That is clearly what they think they can turn this into (given how much effort his surrogates are putting into it) but its doubtful that even this current public would buy that - its too commonplace an event for people to be confused by and there is abundant evidence that it happened.
> 
> I agree he could possibly deal with this, though not if they manage to get the tape subject to an injunction.


I was listening to LBC this morning and the presenter, Andrew Castle, said he'd heard the tape and there was nothing too damning on it. I'm not sure if he's a Boris fan, Castle, but i think he may be a Tory.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> I think it damages him anyway tbf. Maybe not fatally, but there's a lot of people who yesterday morning may have been reasonably comfortable with the idea of a Johnson government as long as he can win who are suddenly a lot less comfortable.


I think this is especially true going beyond the leadership election. At the moment while this damages him with Tory members I don't think it'd fatal damage. But as you say this is gold for Labour.


----------



## xenon (Jun 22, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> it will be shrugged off - alongside a smear campaign against the neighbours for being "snoopers" (despite doing exactly the right thing in what sounded like it could very well be a case of domestic violence)
> the johnson fans amongst the tory party members will not give a fuck. They would probably argue that a man has a right to put his wife or mistress in their proper place in the privacy of his own home.
> 
> ETA - i wonder how long before Clare Fox of another one of the Int of Id lot pen an article or tweet something decrying the "snooper society"



 This. There are people saying it just shows his human side everyone has arguments with their partners. Yeah  I have, my parents argued, never once did the police  have to come round though. His supporters are  morons or moronic scum.


----------



## binka (Jun 22, 2019)

D'wards said:


> I was listening to LBC this morning and the presenter, Andrew Castle, said he'd heard the tape and there was nothing too damning on it. I'm not sure if he's a Boris fan, Castle, but i think he may be a Tory.


Well a quick Google shows hes played tennis with Cameron so he's definitely a cunt. 'not too damning' were his words? Makes me go hmmmm interesting he didn't say it was nothing at all, I wonder how much work 'too' is doing there


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2019)

Great stuff


----------



## agricola (Jun 22, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Great stuff


----------



## TopCat (Jun 22, 2019)

How much does Jeremy Cunt want to win. Has he got the killer instinct? Will he stick it to Boris over this at the hustings?


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 22, 2019)

If there is a God please let him resist arrest and get tasered


----------



## D'wards (Jun 22, 2019)

binka said:


> Well a quick Google shows hes played tennis with Cameron so he's definitely a cunt. 'not too damning' were his words? Makes me go hmmmm interesting he didn't say it was nothing at all, I wonder how much work 'too' is doing there


Not too damning are my words. He basically said there was nothing too it and it was a smear.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 22, 2019)

kebabking said:


> The optics (sorry) will be a huge political concern as well - the damage that a PM being arrested for DV would cause is astonishing. some of the ERG loons might not get it, but a large slice of the 150-odd Tory MP's who've voted for him will, and the others hate his guts anyway.



Could be first PM to trigger a recall petition if he did get nicked in office.


----------



## andysays (Jun 22, 2019)

TopCat said:


> How much does Jeremy Cunt want to win. Has he got the killer instinct? Will he stick it to Boris over this at the hustings?


I certainly hope so...


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2019)

I put a couple of quid on jeremy hunt yesterday, thinking his odds might drop today due to this johnson thing and I would bet against him.
I checked back today and his odds have actually gone up! bastards.

5.9 yesterday, 8 today.


----------



## agricola (Jun 22, 2019)

I think we might have reached bottom:


----------



## teqniq (Jun 22, 2019)

When you intended something along the lines of damage limitation and failed spectacularly.


----------



## agricola (Jun 22, 2019)

teqniq said:


> When you intended something along the lines of damage limitation and failed spectacularly.



the first reply (edit: replies) that comes up is one of the most spot on things I have ever read, certainly on Twitter


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2019)

Seems reasonable


----------



## teqniq (Jun 22, 2019)

Just a reminder, if any was needed.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2019)

.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 22, 2019)

Has Boris spaffed his chance to be PM up the wall?


----------



## 8ball (Jun 22, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Just a reminder, if any was needed.
> 
> View attachment 175011



That a thick skin is needed for a career in journalism? (Not defending that, but how many here were really surprised?)

Re: the point about the person who made the police call being the person who told the Guardian - this kind of tactic actually does fly in some quarters.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 22, 2019)

Smangus said:


> Has Boris spaffed his chance to be PM up the wall?



Be lovely if he gets in *then* immediately spaffs it up the wall.  Max damage to the Tories.


----------



## izz (Jun 22, 2019)

I know Hammond isn't currently in the frame, but I'm sure he's just biding his time, wouldn't surprise me if he were in the chair in less than a year, unless he does something exceptionally stupid of course.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 22, 2019)

Hustings are on BBC news channel now. I am off to India v Afghanistan in the cricket.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 22, 2019)

BJ as PM, OMG.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 22, 2019)

Clown car, clown limo, bus. 

Vote green.


----------



## Poot (Jun 22, 2019)

It makes me laugh that people think he 'likes the ladies'. 

He doesn't. He likes sex and he's straight. He's also as far as I can tell a dangerous misogynist. Amongst other things. This might turn out to be 'just a fight' but I would put money on the chickens coming home to roost for him very soon. There is a rich seam of 'interesting' stories, mark my words. The question is, what will it take?!


----------



## Wilf (Jun 22, 2019)

Poot said:


> It makes me laugh that people think he 'likes the ladies'.
> 
> He doesn't. He likes sex and he's straight. He's also as far as I can tell a dangerous misogynist. Amongst other things. This might turn out to be 'just a fight' but I would put money on the chickens coming home to roost for him very soon. There is a rich seam of 'interesting' stories, mark my words. The question is, what will it take?!


I feel bad reducing probable dv down to it's impact on the tory leadership campaign, but I don't get a sense that this will do for him. Read something earlier from another neighbour along the lines of 'I heard Carrie being very loud and BJ trying to calm her down', which johnson's team will be all over. To be clear, him trying to calm her down is entirely consistent with a prior act of dv, but the whole thing isn't quite shaping up as a killer blow.But yeah, it'll depend on how bad the recording sounds and whether other stories follow over the weekend.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 22, 2019)

agricola said:


> I think we might have reached bottom:




vomit inducing - A sycophantic scumbag will say any old shit - no matter how disgusting -  to curry favour with incoming Prime minister. Surprised he hasn't been called out on this - fucker should resign tbh.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 22, 2019)

Smangus said:


> Has Boris spaffed his chance to be PM up the wall?



And, in rigging it so Gove was knocked out in favour of Hunt, effectively crowned the latter?


----------



## Celyn (Jun 22, 2019)

Poot said:


> It makes me laugh that people think he 'likes the ladies'.
> 
> He doesn't. He likes sex and he's straight. He's also as far as I can tell a dangerous misogynist. Amongst other things. This might turn out to be 'just a fight' but I would put money on the chickens coming home to roost for him very soon. There is a rich seam of 'interesting' stories, mark my words. The question is, what will it take?!


Liked because I mostly agree, BUT I'm not all that hopeful about those chickens, to be honest.


----------



## Poot (Jun 22, 2019)

Celyn said:


> Liked because I mostly agree, BUT I'm not all that hopeful about those chickens, to be honest.


I think it will be a case of everyone's view of what's acceptable shifting sideways to accommodate him because he's *hilarious*. Like when Trump did all of those things and everyone went 'ah well, that's just Trump'. It feels like the Emperor's New Clothes every day. Why is nobody seeing?!


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 22, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> He's finished. Totally. There's no way a racist, mad-haired, elitist, lying buffoon like him could ever be a world leader.


I see what you did there.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 22, 2019)

BJ is mad and bad. England is Doomed.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 22, 2019)

Actually scratch that


----------



## gosub (Jun 22, 2019)

Poot said:


> I think it will be a case of everyone's view of what's acceptable shifting sideways to accommodate him because he's *hilarious*. Like when Trump did all of those things and everyone went 'ah well, that's just Trump'. It feels like the Emperor's New Clothes every day. Why is nobody seeing?!


We Didn’t Start the Fire billy joel we didn’t start the fire - Google Search


----------



## agricola (Jun 22, 2019)

The neighbour speaks:



> “In the early hours of Friday morning, I answered a phone call from a takeaway food delivery driver. At the same time, I heard what sounded like shouting coming from the street.
> 
> “I went downstairs, on the phone to the driver, and collected my food. On the way back into my flat, it became clear that the shouting was coming from a neighbour’s flat. It was loud enough and angry enough that I felt frightened and concerned for the welfare of those involved, so I went inside my own home, closed the door, and pressed record on the voice memos app on my phone.
> 
> ...



That is four times this week that the free and fearless press have gone after people who have - even accidentally - stood in Boris Johnson's way.  It is also going to be a long night for anyone called Tom Penn on Twitter.


----------



## vanya (Jun 22, 2019)

All That Is Solid ...: Letting Johnson Be Johnson



> Mark Field must think he's the luckiest man in British politics at the moment. His forcible ejection of/assault on Greenpeace activist Janet Baker made it look like it was curtains for his ministerial career and, by association, embarrass the Jeremy Hunt campaign with which he's closely involved. Then the fates threw a 500-pound dead lion onto the table. The press are wall-to-wall with the news that police were called to Boris Johnson's residence in the early hours of Friday morning following a row, of which the _Graun_ claims to have a recording. Ouch. This will no doubt work its way into the public domain in due course, but we don't really need to hear it. The commentary provided by a concerned neighbour reinforces the impression of Johnson as pampered, thoughtless, and selfish. Exactly the kind of qualities one should avoid in a Prime Minister, and a headache Johnson could have done without as he faces his first hustings in front of the Tory party membership. Which is why he avoided answering questions on this completely.
> 
> While this also keeps the unfortunate news that the Tories are facing a by-election in Brecon and Radnorshire following the unseating of Chris Davies for a false expenses claim from troubling the popular consciousness, it hasn't been a kind 24 hours for the Conservative Party. The key question though is does any of it matter? Well, yes, of course it does. If you are a domestic abuse survivor, if the coarsening of public life appalls you, if you are sickened by how our so-called betters get away with awful behaviour while the rest of us are held to much higher standards, if you are angry about how this shit is normalised and trivialised, it matters a damn deal. But is any of it going to change minds about the party and, crucially, shift members' votes away from Johnson?
> 
> ...


----------



## agricola (Jun 22, 2019)

I see the various pro-Boris Sunday papers have decided to go after the neighbours.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 22, 2019)

As you will know if you saw the news, during the hustings today Johnson was asked repeatedly about the police incident and "personal lives", questions he chose to avoid answering.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 22, 2019)

It's like every media cunt in Britain has had a vision that Boris must become PM and they must literally burn their credibility to ensure it happens.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 22, 2019)

radio 5 was on in the car a bit earlier- the british public still seem to think he is a great bloke- you can have a laugh with him. Funny name, funny guy.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 22, 2019)

Boris is unsmearable at this stage. Nothing can stop him being PM. 
I'll take that wager with anyone


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> radio 5 was on in the car a bit earlier- the british public still seem to think he is a great bloke


you might as well gauge the opinions of _the great british public_ via the comments section of a tabloid newspaper.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> you might as well gauge the opinions of _the great british public_ via the comments section of a tabloid newspaper.



indeed, but it does seem like a constant drip eroding what is now considered acceptable in politics. A real Trump effect going on here


----------



## treelover (Jun 22, 2019)

xenon said:


> This. There are people saying it just shows his human side everyone has arguments with their partners. Yeah  I have, my parents argued, never once did the police  have to come round though. His supporters are  morons or moronic scum.



Loads of Tory listeners on Any Answers, dismissing it, often moral majority types who would be outraged if anyone else.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 23, 2019)

The MUKGA baseball caps would fly off the shelves, if only William Hague were still around.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## D'wards (Jun 23, 2019)

The fact that The Guardian despise Boris and would do anything to bring him down is like a superb endorsement for the majority of Tories, I'm sure.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 23, 2019)

Speaking of the Graun, they have this too.

Video reveals Steve Bannon links to Boris Johnson


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 23, 2019)

He's gonna give Europe what phoooaaawwwaaahhh!!


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jun 23, 2019)

teqniq said:


> View attachment 175085


See though this is the sort of shit that would piss a lot of voters off, it’s sort of an extension of the politics of calling all the voters thick as well, if you speak to Trump voters (I’ve only done it online mind) it’s obvious  all that shite - prove he is so so stupid- just played right into Trumps  hands and reaffirms him as the peoples choice. Thing voters  know from bitter experience that  the more charming, articulate politicians aren’t any better, so at this point they just find the honesty refreshing, cause without that there’s fuck all distinguishing Boris from the professionals. Boris/Trump = those cunts after a few lines of speed.


Maybe, or maybe I need to go to bed.


ETA: I know the public aren’t voting for him, I was thinking further down the line cause who knows what could go tits up next.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 23, 2019)

I think one thing johnsons  as PM will do is galvanise the tactical voting in a General Election way beyond what Hunt could achieve  - whilst being a hit with the gammons, he is absolutely loathed by everyone else.


----------



## Ming (Jun 23, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Speaking of the Graun, they have this too.
> 
> Video reveals Steve Bannon links to Boris Johnson


And if it's Bannon you can be pretty sure this guy's lurking in the shadows near by.
Robert Mercer - Wikipedia


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 23, 2019)

weltweit said:


> As you will know if you saw the news, during the hustings today Johnson was asked repeatedly about the police incident and "personal lives", questions he chose to avoid answering.



Not surprised really, it does seem to be a bit of a non-story, there’s nothing much on this recording, if there was it would have come out in the original report. When the police attended, they were only there for a few minutes, and had no concerns. There’s certainly no evidence, or suggestion, of any domestic violence or abuse.

What has come out is that Carrie Symonds was a victim of the black cab rapist, John Worboys, who had pleaded guilty to four more charges on Thursday, which must have brought back horrific memories for her.

Johnson was on a ‘high’ knowing Gove was out of the leadership contest, and you can imagine he was so wrapped-up in his self, that he had little, if any, thought for how she was feeling, resulting in a lack of emotional support.

He spilt red wine on her cream coloured cushioned sofa, and understandably she lost it, shouting that he doesn’t care about anything, etc. It got a bit heated for a few moments, but soon calmed down, end of story.

Doesn’t alter the fact that he’s a twat & totally unsuitable for Prime Minister, but sadly is still likely to become PM.



teqniq said:


> Speaking of the Graun, they have this too.
> 
> Video reveals Steve Bannon links to Boris Johnson





> New evidence suggesting close links between Boris Johnson and Donald Trump’s controversial former campaign manager Steve Bannon can be revealed today, calling into question the former foreign secretary’s previous denials of an association with the influential far-right activist.
> 
> Video evidence obtained by the _Observer_ shows Bannon, who helped mastermind Trump’s successful bid for the presidency but was later exiled from the White House, talking about his relationship and contacts with Johnson, and how he helped him craft the first speech after his resignation as foreign secretary, in which Johnson tore into Theresa May’s Brexit strategy.



This to me is a more important story, raising further questions over his honesty.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 23, 2019)

Good to see Harry Cole defending Johnson having a furious row with the ex-girlfriend of Cole who Boris was shagging behind his back. What a lad.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 23, 2019)

The people who will choose the UK's next prime minister


----------



## kabbes (Jun 23, 2019)

Three Tory councillors/members on R4 yesterday — one for BJ, one for JH, one undecided.  All in total agreement that this BJ story is totally irrelevant — “it doesn’t matter what goes on behind closed doors” was an actual quote from one of them.  They literally DGAF about any of this.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 23, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Three Tory councillors/members on R4 yesterday — one for BJ, one for JH, one undecided.  All in total agreement that this BJ story is totally irrelevant — “it doesn’t matter what goes on behind closed doors” was an actual quote from one of them.  They literally DGAF about any of this.


With Symonds now coming out and saying it was politically motivated exploitation of a minor and normal relationship tiff, don't think this will have any impact on Johnson. May even be a positive for him, builds that fortress mentality, innocuates against future stories/skeletons


----------



## Poi E (Jun 23, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> The people who will choose the UK's next prime minister



Yet they head right, not left. FFS.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 23, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Yet they head right, not left. FFS.


Doesn't say they disagree with the iniquities they've identified tbf


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 23, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> The people who will choose the UK's next prime minister



Best collaborate to get a slice?


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> The people who will choose the UK's next prime minister


That reminds me of when Heidi Allen went on a tour of food banks and seemed really confused about who had caused all of this poverty.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 23, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Yet they head right, not left. FFS.



But they head right for cultural reasons, that's one of the fundamental drivers for this whole mess.

Listen to them rationalising it. Their language is mostly about morality, cultural dominance etc. You might get a bit of facts and logic now and again, but they don't go anwhere much before they get stomped by a thought-stopping cliche based on morality and/or group identity.


----------



## agricola (Jun 23, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> With Symonds now coming out and saying it was politically motivated exploitation of a minor and normal relationship tiff, don't think this will have any impact on Johnson. May even be a positive for him, builds that fortress mentality, innocuates against future stories/skeletons



Has she actually come out and said that, though?  All the reports I have seen have been "_a friend of_" saying that on her behalf - which given that her ex Harry Cole works for the Mail could easily just mean he said it.

A rather better indication of things might be todays MoS, which has actually run an article which reads an awful lot like a hit piece on her.  I won't link to it, but here are some highlights for those who won't go and read it for themselves:



> Bright, engaging and dynamic, Ms Symonds is seen as a popular figure around Westminster. Many believe she is behind the dramatic improvement in Boris's political and personal self-discipline since the relationship began last year.
> 
> But as Boris draws ever closer to Downing Street, there are growing concerns that her own ambitions maybe complicating his campaign.
> 
> ...





> When she attended the official launch of the campaign earlier this month, she, too, appeared to have had a stylish and demure makeover. The blonde hair was less brassy; the outfit a mid-length Karen Millen frock paired with a (probably fake) Hermes clutch.
> 
> Yet although she appeared keen to stay away from the direct glare of flashbulbs and television cameras, political insiders say this belies the starring role she is keen to adopt behind the scenes.
> 
> ...





> But as might be expected in such a febrile world, opinions vary, and Ms Symonds, too, has her critics. 'Carrie likes it to be thought that she's responsible for the new, purposeful, determined, slimmed-down Boris. But that's not really true,' says another friend of the leadership contender.
> 
> 'Boris always slims down when he wants to go for something.
> 
> ...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 23, 2019)

agricola said:


> Has she actually come out and said that, though?  All the reports I have seen have been "_a friend of_" saying that on her behalf - which given that her ex Harry Cole works for the Mail could easily just mean he said it.
> 
> A rather better indication of things might be todays MoS, which has actually run an article which reads an awful lot like a hit piece on her.  I won't link to it, but here are some highlights for those who won't go and read it for themselves:


Crikey. "(probably fake)"

You're right too, I read a Scum report which I thought was direct from Symonds but read it again and its a source


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jun 23, 2019)

tommers said:


> That reminds me of when Heidi Allen went on a tour of food banks and seemed really confused about who had caused all of this poverty.


Should have looked at her own voting record then


----------



## newbie (Jun 23, 2019)

Whether she just innocently fell in love or is a manipulating, scheming actress, her position comes with power, which will increase if they get to No 10. She's a former Conservative press officer so she'll have a few clues as to how to spin, and she'll know, and have had an independent professional relationship with, many of the journalists involved, all of whom will be very keen to talk to her.  

So if their whirlwind romance crashes and burns she could be a potent enemy.... somewhat more of a hostage to fortune than a spouse of 30 years like May, Cameron or any of the rest.


----------



## Poot (Jun 23, 2019)

newbie said:


> Whether she just innocently fell in love or is a manipulating, scheming actress, her position comes with power, which will increase if they get to No 10. She's a former Conservative press officer so she'll have a few clues as to how to spin, and she'll know, and have had an independent professional relationship with, many of the journalists involved, all of whom will be very keen to talk to her.
> 
> So if their whirlwind romance crashes and burns she could be a potent enemy.... somewhat more of a hostage to fortune than a spouse of 30 years like May, Cameron or any of the rest.


I'm pretty sure that there is already a queue of women with a grudge. I think you're overestimating how much people are willing to listen to them.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 23, 2019)

I think it's more a question of _which _people are willing to listen, and would be actively concerned about Johnson's (or for that matter Mark Field's) behaviour towards women.

Probably a few people on the 'progressive' right, but nobody in Brexitville or Torytown is listening to them right now ...

... and everybody else already hates Boris like poison anyhow.


----------



## Poot (Jun 23, 2019)

He could grab her by the p***y and he'd still be prime minister at this stage...


----------



## agricola (Jun 23, 2019)

Poot said:


> I'm pretty sure that there is already a queue of women with a grudge. I think you're overestimating how much people are willing to listen to them.



When it comes to Boris (or at least, Boris at this point in time), you are right.  If this last week tells us nothing else its that anyone who gets in the way of Boris is going to get stomped - be that another leadership candidate, those two blokes in the debates, that head of the Conservative Muslim Forum, his neighbours and now his girlfriend it seems.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 23, 2019)

I don't think Boris has it in the bag, there are a lot of hustings remaining and plenty of opportunity for gaffes while Jeremy Hunt wasn't too bad in the first hustings and many in the audience (if the BBC News are to be believed) thought Hunt did better than Johnson.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 23, 2019)

My mum (hardcore remain ultra these days) sent me a text earlier calling him Brump. Fucks sake


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 23, 2019)

It'd be nice if people stopped referring to the cunt as "Boris" though. I was recently watching "The Papers" on BBC News channel and that vile smear of shit, Tim Montgomery, was bellyaching over some of the press using the term "Johnson" rather than "Boris". Come on you lot, get with it.


----------



## Poot (Jun 23, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> It'd be nice if people stopped referring to the cunt as "Boris" though. I was recently watching "The Papers" on BBC News channel and that vile smear of shit, Tim Montgomery, was bellyaching over some of the press using the term "Johnson" rather than "Boris". Come on you lot, get with it.


It's not even his real first name. I think he decided to call himself it because he's so wacky. 'Everyone calls me Boris' he lied.


----------



## andysays (Jun 23, 2019)

Looks like not everyone is going to allow it to drop
Boris Johnson should give 'explanation' for home row


> International Trade Secretary Liam Fox said it would be "easier" for Boris Johnson to "just give an explanation" about the row recorded at his home. The MP said reports of the row between Mr Johnson and his partner should not be a "distraction" from policy discussion in the leadership race.





> Speaking on the BBC's Andrew Marr Show, Mr Fox - *who backs Jeremy Hunt in the leadership race* - said: "It's always easier to just give an explanation. "The key thing is then how you get on to the issues. What we can't have is it being a distraction from explanations about wider policy."


----------



## newbie (Jun 23, 2019)

Poot said:


> I'm pretty sure that there is already a queue of women with a grudge. I think you're overestimating how much people are willing to listen to them.


Understood, but it's her he's besotted with, her credited with his image revamp, her he's listening to.  She has power over him, they don't.

Anyway the stakes are higher now, plus she is news not history- future PM Johnson discusses with her not them and privately he can't be 100% sure she's fully committed nor what her longterm ambitions are. The consort of the leader always has power within the court and a voice (spoken, attributed to a source or background briefed) that can extend much further than someone who spilt beans years ago. Whatever media access previous women in his life have, she outranks them as a former Conservative party communications chief who was named as the UK’s second most powerful public relations professional by PR Week magazine. 
And she was intimately involved at CCHQ during the fake news/Cambridge Analytica campaigns around the referendum and GE, so must know her way around the dark arts and where a good few bodies are buried.  

If he organises his life such that his relationships break up with grudges he's walking on eggshells.


----------



## Poot (Jun 23, 2019)

I must admit it would be lovely if he was brought down by her. I don't like either of them or the Tory party so all good. I just can't imagine his popularity waining. Instead I can foresee a witchhunt against her and the anti-feminism movement growing. I'd like to be proved wrong though.


----------



## treelover (Jun 23, 2019)

its very interesting and revealing that all discussions in the media, including the liberal part, has not mentioned that the poll of Tory members cited everywhere, also included the terrifying figure that only 14% of them endorse state support for those who are vulnerable, in difficulties, etc. Let them starve!


----------



## treelover (Jun 23, 2019)

newbie said:


> Understood, but it's her he's besotted with, her credited with his image revamp, her he's listening to.  She has power over him, they don't.
> 
> Anyway the stakes are higher now, plus she is news not history- future PM Johnson discusses with her not them and privately he can't be 100% sure she's fully committed nor what her longterm ambitions are. The consort of the leader always has power within the court and a voice (spoken, attributed to a source or background briefed) that can extend much further than someone who spilt beans years ago. Whatever media access previous women in his life have, she outranks them as a former Conservative party communications chief who was named as the UK’s second most powerful public relations professional by PR Week magazine.
> And she was intimately involved at CCHQ during the fake news/Cambridge Analytica campaigns around the referendum and GE, so must know her way around the dark arts and where a good few bodies are buried.
> ...



If she is 35 she has been very very successful in professional life.


----------



## oryx (Jun 23, 2019)

Poot said:


> I must admit it would be lovely if he was brought down by her. I don't like either of them or the Tory party so all good. I just can't imagine his popularity waining. Instead I can foresee a witchhunt against her and the anti-feminism movement growing. I'd like to be proved wrong though.



Also with the proviso that I don't like either of them, one thing that struck me was how the neighbour, who reported suspected DV, was widely reported as having done that not because he might have been worried about Ms Symmond's safety, but because he was a vindictive lefty who wanted to smear 'Boris'.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 23, 2019)

The usual rabble were bound to attempt to smear.


----------



## oryx (Jun 23, 2019)

teqniq said:


> The usual rabble were bound to attempt to smear.


Well yes, of course - this is just another example of how low they'll stoop. It was the attitude to what is possibly/probably DV and its reporting that stuck me though.


----------



## treelover (Jun 23, 2019)

> Two others back up Tom Penn’s account, one of whom ‘thought someone was being murdered’
> 
> More Boris Johnson neighbours confirm 'tear-up' with partner
> 
> More Boris Johnson neighbours confirm 'tear-up' with partner



Damning?


----------



## Benjy1992 (Jun 23, 2019)

Johnson should just come clean and say what happened. 

He can say it's a private matter but the argument was serious enough for police to be called and several neighbours witnessed it. His silence smacks of someone who has something to hide. People knowing the character of our potential future prime minister is very much of public interest also.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 23, 2019)

he lives near to the camberwell magistrates courts so only 5 minutes for him to walk when he goes for his committal. the twat.


----------



## agricola (Jun 23, 2019)

Benjy1992 said:


> Johnson should just come clean and say what happened.
> 
> He can say it's a private matter but the argument was serious enough for police to be called and several neighbours witnessed it. His silence smacks of someone who has something to hide. People knowing the character of our potential future prime minister is very much of public interest also.



He might not be able to - if (as the rumours went around on Friday night) its true that they are trying to prevent publication of the recording of the row, any admittance by him (or her fwiw) that the row happened or what its contents were makes it even more unlikely that a recording made inside someone elses flat of noises heard within that flat will be found to be a breach of his privacy.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 23, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> It'd be nice if people stopped referring to the cunt as "Boris" though. I was recently watching "The Papers" on BBC News channel and that vile smear of shit, Tim Montgomery, was bellyaching over some of the press using the term "Johnson" rather than "Boris". Come on you lot, get with it.


#TCJ

run with it comrades; we'll know who you mean.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2019)

Benjy1992 said:


> Johnson should just come clean and say what happened.
> 
> He can say it's a private matter but the argument was serious enough for police to be called and several neighbours witnessed it. His silence smacks of someone who has something to hide. People knowing the character of our potential future prime minister is very much of public interest also.


I think the nature of Johnson's character is a matter of publick record


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## andysays (Jun 23, 2019)

Poot said:


> It's not even his real first name. I think he decided to call himself it because he's so wacky. 'Everyone calls me Boris' he lied.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 23, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 175158



One of the papers today had a cartoon of a copper addressing the press pack...

This evening we were called to the home of Mr Hunt, after a neighbor reported hearing a man screaming 'I am going to be Prime Minister'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2019)

andysays said:


>



There was a young man named boris
Who fancied himself as a florist 
While cutting primroses
He snipped off his toeses 
And nearly lost one of his wrists


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jun 23, 2019)

Poot said:


> He could grab her by the p***y and he'd still be prime minister at this stage...


I think he already did


----------



## Mation (Jun 23, 2019)

Benjy1992 said:


> Johnson should just come clean and say what happened.


Why on earth would he?

If he sticks to his 'my private life has no bearing on my political prowess' guns, the Tory membership will judge him on his stated politics, however shoddy. Even if they think that he has other questions to answer, the party is in such a state that any excuse to put 'distractions' aside will do.

But if he talks, they'll be forced to judge him both on what he himself says about it, as well as on his political babblings. That's too unpredictable an interaction for a party that concerns itself with morals and merit.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 23, 2019)

Jeremy Hunt going all out for the Scottish vote here. Fuck off back to London you private school prick.


----------



## treelover (Jun 23, 2019)

So, so, transparent, they must think Scots are stupid.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 23, 2019)

should have got a munchie box at 3am for the full immersive experience


----------



## kebabking (Jun 23, 2019)

treelover said:


> So, so, transparent, they must think Scots are stupid.



He only has to turn up in Scotland. Party members in Scotland will know quite well how unpopular Johnson is in Scotland, Hunt gets their vote almost by default - by turning up he cements that.

He's not trying to win public votes in Scotland, that will come later, if in the unlikely event that he becomes PM.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 23, 2019)

He’s popular with Tory members as much because he’s seen as someone who can win. Same with a lot of MPs that backed him despite knowing he’s a bit of a dick - they want to keep their seats and remain in power, and he’s a plausible way of achieving this. Parallels with Trump in this respect. 

Any sign that his actions are reducing their chances and it’s less certain he will be backed. Hence polls showing a drop in support from the wider electorate like the one today are very damaging. 

I’m hoping there’s enough uncertainty to cause a few of them to shit their pants a bit, the more chaos and stress the more they lose confidence and fuck up, a bit like May at the last GE


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 23, 2019)

I don't know where anyone's getting the idea that outside of Tory Party members, nobody likes Johnson. I guarantee millions of people think he's great because he's "colourful".


----------



## binka (Jun 23, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I don't know where anyone's getting the idea that outside of Tory Party members, nobody likes Johnson. I guarantee millions of people think he's great because he's "colourful".


Several years ago a friend of mine who's a fireman said he'd vote for him because he thought he was a bit of a laugh, he doesn't really follow politics closely so had no idea about Johnson's record of closing fire stations in London. 

I do think though that in an election campaign where he's under more scrutiny than usual and he has to defend his record I could definitely see his popularity with the public taking a bit of a beating. Corbyn's already been hit with everything there is, can only imagine what there is yet to find out about Johnson


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jun 23, 2019)

weepiper said:


> Jeremy Hunt going all out for the Scottish vote here. Fuck off back to London you private school prick.
> 
> View attachment 175167





treelover said:


> So, so, transparent, they must think Scots are stupid.


Unfortunately I’m now gasping for a can of Irn Bru and a fish supper. Bad thing to pull on us on a Sunday of all days.


----------



## marshall (Jun 23, 2019)

Johnson would be such a liability for the Tories in a GE, there's always more to come, a new low to be plumbed; think it might be Hunt's. Seriously, though, what a choice, it's desperate


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 23, 2019)

the membership will choose johnson whatever - they dont trust hunt on brexit ("may with trousers") and will also assume (correctly IMHO) that the brexit party will continune to take big bites out of their popularity with him in charge. 
As Johnson - i dont know why he hasn't just come out and said "yes we had a bit of a heated row, which must have sounded a lot worse than it actually was, apologise to my neighbours and the police - but who hasn't had a shouting match with the missus ?etc etc"


----------



## Raheem (Jun 23, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> i dont know why he hasn't just come out and said "yes we had a bit of a heated row, which must have sounded a lot worse than it actually was, apologise to my neighbours and the police - but who hasn't had a shouting match with the missus ?etc etc"


Because there's a recording.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 23, 2019)

Raheem said:


> Because there's a recording.



Of an argument. Unless that recording is made public he can go with "i dont recall exactly what words were used" - even on the potentially most damaging bit ("get off me!") he could say something like "i went to hug her but she was still very angry" . 
His fan base are looking for reasons to excuse him - and he could pretty easily provide it. Essentially admit it in general and play it down. 
The only thing i could think that might be terminal on the recording is something that sounds like him beating the shit out the women - and that doesn't seem to be the case going by what the neighbours have said.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 23, 2019)

Have no way of proving this but I'm 100% sure he binned that can with barely a sip taken


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 23, 2019)

Probably had some Fiji water out of shot or something


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 23, 2019)

Raheem said:


> Because there's a recording.



That only demonstrates that there was a bit of a heated row, nothing more. 

This non-story is seriously pissing me off, there's so much to attack Johnson on, and we've got this sideshow of fucking nonsense, that will get forgotten in a few days.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2019)

Not vouching for the source and not sure if much/of this is new.

REVEALED AT LAST: The Hunt-Bottomley link

Interesting read though


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Not vouching for the source and not sure if much/of this is new.
> 
> REVEALED AT LAST: The Hunt-Bottomley link
> 
> Interesting read though



I’ve read and heard these stories/rumours before. But Tories are made from Teflon.


----------



## Theisticle (Jun 23, 2019)

What a craven, scummy bunch. We knew that already but this is a new low. They printed the bloody housing plan and location because they were pro-Remain!!


----------



## Raheem (Jun 23, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> That only demonstrates that there was a bit of a heated row, nothing more.


The point is there's a recording, which, ATM, the guardian doesn't feel justified in making public. But, as soon as Johnson makes a public characterisation of what happened, they have their justification: let people judge for themselves. That's why he can't just make light of it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 23, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> That only demonstrates that there was a bit of a heated row, nothing more.
> 
> This non-story is seriously pissing me off, there's so much to attack Johnson on, and we've got this sideshow of fucking nonsense, that will get forgotten in a few days.



It feels very much like Trump to me. It doesn't matter what is revealed about Johnson's 'pecadillos'. The tory faithful will still vote for him and he'll become PM. Unlike Trump, Johnson also has a record in office to be held to account for, and a dismal one. But the tory faithful don't care about that either. If the focus were instead on his corrupt mismanagement of London or incompetence as Foreign Sec, that also wouldn't make any difference. His record as a journalist? They don't care. He's racist? So what? He's a philanderer? So what? He's corrupt? So what? He's lazy? So what? He's a liar? So what? 

This isn't a rational decision-making process. And given that, having the focus on a slanging match he's had with his lover probably suits him just fine. As long as she doesn't open her gob publicly, he's fine. More than fine. Cunt won't dare to touch it, presumably, and with the press he just does what he's doing now, which is nothing.


----------



## killer b (Jun 23, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> That only demonstrates that there was a bit of a heated row, nothing more.


Have you heard it?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 23, 2019)

If they wanted to milk the story, they should have held off revealing there was a tape at all until a couple of days later, let the guy almost bullshit his way out of it, then drop the bomb.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> That only demonstrates that there was a bit of a heated row, nothing more.
> 
> This non-story is seriously pissing me off, there's so much to attack Johnson on, and we've got this sideshow of fucking nonsense, that will get forgotten in a few days.


Other neighbours have now corroborated that the row was very, very serious indeed. When you're talking about the UK's probable next PM, reporting such behaviour is most definitely is in the public interest.

More Boris Johnson neighbours confirm 'tear-up' with partner


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 23, 2019)

_Ach the old rascal. Commendable energy. Just the sort of vigour we need. Churchill was no saint, what?_


Unless he actually hit her, and it sounds like he didn't otherwise we'd know already, this is a non-story.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 23, 2019)

It will take much more than a loud domestic argument to rattle the confidence of the Tory faithful.
A former pm was accused of performing a sex act with a pig’s head.
If anything it gave him more credibility.


----------



## agricola (Jun 23, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> _Ach the old rascal. Commendable energy. Just the sort of vigour we need. Churchill was no saint, what?_
> 
> 
> Unless he actually hit her, and it sounds like he didn't otherwise we'd know already, this is a non-story.



The domestic incident absolutely is a non-story, but how they (his campaign) have behaved afterwards is not.  

I know it isn't exactly unprecedented, but the sight of at least four national papers and at least a dozen hopelessly compromised but influential commentators / hacks openly going after normal members of the public because they happened to do something that society expects them to do is (or should be) an absolute outrage.  It is bad enough when they target other politicians, activists and campaigners but to throw normal people to the wolves - to publish their addresses, to stir up a mob that they know regularly steps over the line and to describe them with the same idiotically divisive language that they have used for their other hate figures like judges and foreigners - is behaviour that is several degrees worse than what they were doing pre-Leveson.  

What really sticks in the throat though is this insistance that recording private conversations and then giving them to the Press is somehow morally wrong, which is perhaps the most hypocritical statement I have ever heard.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 24, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Unless he actually hit her, and it sounds like he didn't otherwise we'd know already, this is a non-story.


'So long as you don't actually hit her' really isn't a great rule of thumb.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 24, 2019)

Raheem said:


> 'So long as you don't actually hit her' really isn't a great rule of thumb.


Eh? I'm talking in terms of any damage this will cause him, not making a moral point.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 24, 2019)

If there was clear evidence of dv the guardian would have at least reported that if not released the tape. But the get off me and female screams might indicate that. Hard to conclude anything without Carrie's input. But it's not 'nothing'.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 24, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Eh? I'm talking in terms of any damage this will cause him, not making a moral point.


Sorry, wasn't accusing you of a Victorian attitude to dv. But the damage it might cause him also isn't necessarily determined by whether she has bruises. If people determine or suspect he's an arsehole, that's damage.

Trouble is a relative lack of Venn diagram crossover between people who would give a shit and people who have a vote. So you may have a point from that perspective.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2019)

I believe that Johnson will sadly become PM, as (alleged) tory violence towards women seems to be a thing that tory supporters are all too willing to dismiss. But if a woman makes a joke about violence towards male politicians, well, that's another thing altogether... if anything, this is being seen as a smear tactic against Johnson. Like the latest allegations against Trump - which, as usual, he dismissed because all these women are lying etc


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 24, 2019)

Raheem said:


> Sorry, wasn't accusing you of a Victorian attitude to dv. But the damage it might cause him also isn't necessarily determined by whether she has bruises. If people determine or suspect he's an arsehole, that's damage.
> 
> Trouble is a relative lack of Venn diagram crossover between people who would give a shit and people who have a vote. So you may have a point from that perspective.


Well I was wrong about one thing. Cunt has taken it up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> _Ach the old rascal. Commendable energy. Just the sort of vigour we need. Churchill was no saint, what?_
> 
> 
> Unless he actually hit her, and it sounds like he didn't otherwise we'd know already, this is a non-story.


Yeh we'd know  Yeh right


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 24, 2019)

Dominating headlines for three days now. Doesn’t matter whether we think it’s a big deal or not, it’s clearly being amplified by the media to damage his campaign for whatever their reasons (anti-brexit, not their particular man etc).  Not sure he will shake this that easily.

At this stage probably better for Tory haters if he won, as he’ll be damaged before he even starts leading the party, makes a government collapse more likely.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 24, 2019)

I wonder if it’s been the plan all along to slip Hunt in.
Is it the old Tory trick of threaten you with something unpalatable and then slip in something less deplorable.
So the voters then believe the Tories aren’t that bad really!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> I wonder if it’s been the plan all along to slip Hunt in.
> Is it the old Tory trick of threaten you with something unpalatable and then slip in something less deplorable.
> So the voters then believe the Tories aren’t that bad really!


yeh but will the tory membership see it the way you do? you won't believe what happens next!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 24, 2019)

Hunt getting it is more likely to help Farage. If there’s a conspiracy to put Hunt in it’s to serve that, not the Tory party. Johnson would be better for their electability.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 24, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Dominating headlines for three days now. Doesn’t matter whether we think it’s a big deal or not, it’s clearly being amplified by the media to damage his campaign for whatever their reasons (anti-brexit, not their particular man etc).  Not sure he will shake this that easily.
> 
> At this stage probably better for Tory haters if he won, as he’ll be damaged before he even starts leading the party, makes a government collapse more likely.



yep - 

The "sensible" faction of the establishment (much of big business/media/politicians/civil service) dont want Johnson, they want Hunt and they certainly do not want  no deal. Hence the shit being flung at him. 
But - like trump - Johnson can play on that as it being him being the maverick outsider etc - and much of the party faithful will lap it up.
But when he gets into downing street he will  already be seriously  weakened - not least by the fact that he has no democratic mandate from the voters. 
He then has to come good on his breezy promises about brexit - which he cant. Whatever route he goes down - may's deal mark 2 having been told to fuck off by the EU - or pushing for a no deal - will be blocked by parliament and further inflame the tory civil war. 
Politically his least shit option is to call a GE and go down fighting for "no deal" - that way he can keep his brexit standard barer credentials with the headbangers despite destroying the tory party and handing the key of no 10 to corbyn (who will have to go for a 2nd ref to ensure SNP and/or lib dem support )
If he tries to go for May mk2 - or anything less than full brexit - then the brexit  party will eat the tory vote, you get the same result as above but he will despised for all time as charlatan and a brexit traitor. 
The danger in this is if he goes "death or glory" then, even if he loses - he become a free wheeling, unrestrained cheerleader for toxic english nationalism - something which he would do with relish.


----------



## killer b (Jun 24, 2019)

I think Seymour has it here - I've been thinking all weekend that if there wasn't a story here, it could have been diffused very easily. That it hasn't been and they've gone full on culture war attack implies there's something in it beyond an overly vocal drunken row.

Are they quite sure about this? | Richard Seymour on Patreon


----------



## killer b (Jun 24, 2019)

the last paragraph is the crucial bit: 

_They have to realise. They've been warned by friend and enemy alike that Boris Johnson is only good at self-promotion, but is otherwise lazy, undisciplined and incompetent. Now it's one thing for them to realise that he's undisciplined enough to risk a 'domestic incident' loud enough for the police to be called in the middle of a crucial leadership election. But the response to that story, to which they've willingly been conscripted, is to vilify the neighbours who called the cops, spark a culture war conflagration, and drag this out for days and possibly weeks. That's their man? That's their future Prime Minister? Are they quite sure about this?_


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 24, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> yep -
> 
> The "sensible" faction of the establishment (much of big business/media/politicians/civil service) dont want Johnson, they want Hunt and they certainly do not want  no deal. Hence the shit being flung at him.
> But - like trump - Johnson can play on that as it being him being the maverick outsider etc - and much of the party faithful will lap it up.
> ...


Isn't he likely to try to brazen out calls for a GE? I think he might be, in which case we could have at least three years of him.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 24, 2019)

Culture wars?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 24, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Isn't he likely to try to brazen out calls for a GE? I think he might be, in which case we could have at least three years of him.



He wont have a choice - the EU is only going to extend the oct 31 deadline for either a 2nd ref or a general election. 
Johnsons only way of avoiding that is if he magically gets a deal through Parliament by then - and that will be may's deal. Which he wont get through and will see the ERG turn on him as a traitor. 
His is other option is to go "no deal" by default - and that would see the very real possibility of parliament bringing him down and forcing a general election via a VONC. 
Johnson must know this - so I suspect he will pre-empt it by calling a general election before oct 31 and try to bluster his way through on a hard brexit stance. 
All options lead to him crashing and burning. 

put it antoher way - how will he sort brexit before Oct 31st?


----------



## killer b (Jun 24, 2019)

I think if he does bring something like May's deal back to parliament, he might be able to get it through tbf. There's 27 Labour MPs who'd likely vote for it, and if it's being sold by Johnson instead of May I can see the ERG getting behind it too.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> the last paragraph is the crucial bit:
> 
> _They have to realise. They've been warned by friend and enemy alike that Boris Johnson is only good at self-promotion, but is otherwise lazy, undisciplined and incompetent. Now it's one thing for them to realise that he's undisciplined enough to risk a 'domestic incident' loud enough for the police to be called in the middle of a crucial leadership election. But the response to that story, to which they've willingly been conscripted, is to vilify the neighbours who called the cops, spark a culture war conflagration, and drag this out for days and possibly weeks. That's their man? That's their future Prime Minister? Are they quite sure about this?_



It's a good point/fair analysis but then the whole reason they're willing to gamble on Johnson is that they don't have any other cards left. They know Hunt won't win a GE.


----------



## killer b (Jun 24, 2019)

They had Gove and they blew it, the fools.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> I think if he does bring something like May's deal back to parliament, he might be able to get it through tbf. There's 27 Labour MPs who'd likely vote for it, and if it's being sold by Johnson instead of May I can see the ERG getting behind it too.



not sure about that. The brexit party will be screaming betrayal - but even if he could maybe get some of the ERG on board with a nod and a wink as to what comes later - Tory remainers may be more likely to oppose him than they were may. And im not sure now many labour mps would rebel to support someone as toxic as johnson. DUP wont budge either.


----------



## killer b (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm not sure about it either - but I'm sure that we shouldn't be sure it can't happen.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> They had Gove and they blew it, the fools.



Imagine a scenario where picking Gove was the right idea.

Imagine.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 24, 2019)

A certain Mr Gallagher on R4's breakfast this morning

“I just hang out with me and my missus and my kids, and my mates. But if I did see a politician taking drugs, man, he’d get a crack round the head.”

He added: “They shouldn’t be … they’re meant to be running the country, aren’t they?”


----------



## Wilf (Jun 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> the last paragraph is the crucial bit:
> 
> _They have to realise. They've been warned by friend and enemy alike that Boris Johnson is only good at self-promotion, but is otherwise lazy, undisciplined and incompetent. Now it's one thing for them to realise that he's undisciplined enough to risk a 'domestic incident' loud enough for the police to be called in the middle of a crucial leadership election. But the response to that story, to which they've willingly been conscripted, is to vilify the neighbours who called the cops, spark a culture war conflagration, and drag this out for days and possibly weeks. That's their man? That's their future Prime Minister? Are they quite sure about this?_


I suspect there is a real issue here, that can't be spun away or diffused. Some of the elements in the story do suggest, but not prove, domestic violence or at least bullying. Same time, it seems there was nothing in the tape that really acts as a coup de grace for his leadership ambitions. Plenty of people at the guardian and beyond have heard it now and there would have been a story at the weekend (unless of course there has been an injunction).


----------



## killer b (Jun 24, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Imagine a scenario where picking Gove was the right idea.
> 
> Imagine.


We don't have to, we're actually living it. Well, the Tories are at least. Johnson is probably the best choice for the rest of us.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 24, 2019)

Heady days...


----------



## Wilf (Jun 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> I'm not sure about it either - but I'm sure that we shouldn't be sure it can't happen.


I'm equally unsure, particularly about the impact of it being Johnson rather than May. He'll have a very brief honeymoon, of sorts, but every route is problematic. But equally, the idea that a Johnson premiership might lead to either a ref2 or gen election and no Brexit is a faint one. Weirdly, we're in a situation where no outcome is particularly likely. It might be we leave with something like May's deal, but with Johnson telling supporters he'll start becoming more kick ass when it comes to the post-exit negotiations.


----------



## gosub (Jun 24, 2019)

Tory leadership debate cancelled because Boris Johnson refuses to take part


----------



## killer b (Jun 24, 2019)

Wilf said:


> I'm equally unsure, particularly about the impact of it being Johnson rather than May. He'll have a very brief honeymoon, of sorts, but every route is problematic. But equally, the idea that a Johnson premiership might lead to either a ref2 or gen election and no Brexit is a faint one. Weirdly, we're in a situation where no outcome is particularly likely. It might be we leave with something like May's deal, but with Johnson telling supporters he'll start becoming more kick ass when it comes to the post-exit negotiations.


I think if there's one thing we've seen ample evidence of the last few years, it's that voters project their own desires onto politicians and political projects. If a HARD BREXIT leader brings back a repackaged deal that can be sold as not-the-old-deal-actually-this-one-is-much-harder-honest, I wouldn't be surprised to see the headbangers fall in line.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> I think if there's one thing we've seen ample evidence of the last few years, it's that voters project their own desires onto politicians and political projects. If a HARD BREXIT leader brings back a repackaged deal that can be sold as not-the-old-deal-actually-this-one-is-much-harder-honest, I wouldn't be surprised to see the headbangers fall in line.



Yep, in fact this is probably the only way through. Johnson can lecture Baker and Francois that Brexit is slipping away. Rees-Mogg has already shown he would vote for it. Presentation is everything.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 24, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Imagine a scenario where picking Gove was the right idea.
> 
> Imagine.



hmm - other than "who is next up against the wall?" Im stumped


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 24, 2019)

Wilf said:


> But equally, the idea that a Johnson premiership might lead to either a ref2 or gen election and no Brexit is a faint one. .



The only way he is likely to avoid a gen election is get a deal  through parliament before oct 31st. 
The other option is to get an extension by holding a  2nd referendum.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> I think if there's one thing we've seen ample evidence of the last few years, it's that voters project their own desires onto politicians and political projects. If a HARD BREXIT leader brings back a repackaged deal that can be sold as not-the-old-deal-actually-this-one-is-much-harder-honest, I wouldn't be surprised to see the headbangers fall in line.


In fact if there really is a will in parliament to reject no deal - and there probably is - this is just about the only route open to Johnson. The irony is, he'll be dependent on the EU playing ball to do the repackaging/amending the political agreement/twiddling with the backstop wording. The one thing that does seem to fall out of the list of possibilities is a customs union. Neither Johnson or the erg would countenance it and Labour only get it if there's an election, they win it and a further extension (though the EU would no doubt like that as an outcome).


----------



## kabbes (Jun 24, 2019)

I do think that Gove was the only chance the Tories actually had (albeit a slim one) of holding their factions together.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 24, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> The only way he is likely to avoid a gen election is get a deal  through parliament before oct 31st.
> The other option is to get an extension by holding a  2nd referendum.


I think this has all become a tale of 2 groups on the periphery of their parties - the tory left and the Labour right and/or leavers such as Flint. Would Tory remainers abstain or vote with Labour in a vonc (automatically getting expelled)? Would the Flint et al group vote against the Labour whip and support a repackaged May deal? Also, would they automatically vote for a vonc if they knew it was designed to lead to a 2nd ref?


----------



## not a trot (Jun 24, 2019)

gosub said:


> Tory leadership debate cancelled because Boris Johnson refuses to take part



Spineless fucking Toff.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 24, 2019)

kabbes said:


> I do think that Gove was the only chance the Tories actually had (albeit a slim one) of holding their factions together.


He'd certainly be making himself available, doing the big interviews, making Johnson look bad for hiding. Gove couldn't have beaten Johnson a month ago, but there's an outside chance he could have done in these circumstances.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 24, 2019)

I find it amusing that for years and years those arses have been lecturing us on the importance of family, family values and evils of single parent families.  Now here they are about to force upon us the personification of the exact opposite of all that lecturing.  A man who has done more to bring about the existence of single parent families and children growing up away from their father then vast amounts of people in the country.


----------



## killer b (Jun 24, 2019)

Wilf said:


> I think this has all become a tale of 2 groups on the periphery of their parties - the tory left and the Labour right and/or leavers such as Flint. Would Tory remainers abstain or vote with Labour in a vonc (automatically getting expelled)? Would the Flint et al group vote against the Labour whip and support a repackaged May deal? Also, would they automatically vote for a vonc if they knew it was designed to lead to a 2nd ref?


One of the purposes of the Labour position on Brexit has been to keep the Labour rebels onside - and on the whole, it's been successful - EG a few months ago Snell and Nandy proposed an amendment to the withdrawal bill which involved stuff about workers right etc etc - it wasn't picked by the speaker, but the government agreed to put it in anyway. Snell and Nandy (and most of the other brexit leaning Labour MPs) still voted with the Labour whip against it. 

I think there has been a change in position from these MPs recently, signalled by Snell's speech to parliament the other week where he expressed regret not voting for the WA. The recent letter they all signed in the wake of the EP elections looked to me like them signalling they'd vote for a deal too. I really do think there's a good chance of it getting through if they bring it back with some cosmetic changes. 

One thing though, I don't think any Labour MP could vote against or abstain on a VONC and expect to retain the Labour whip. All of them voted for the motion in the spring.


----------



## treelover (Jun 24, 2019)

Hunt's team has just called Johnson, 'Bottler Boris'. 

The gloves are off, blue on blue begins.


----------



## killer b (Jun 24, 2019)

wow that is harsh.


----------



## killer b (Jun 24, 2019)

how can johnson come back from that?


----------



## treelover (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Wilf (Jun 24, 2019)

Kenny Everett cheated death and got a job as a cameraman?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> how can johnson come back from that?



Fuck knows, but somewhere right now there will be a bunch of people in a room being paid a lot of money to try and dig him out of this hole and fill it back in again. Would love to be a fly on the wall.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 24, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Fuck knows, but somewhere right now there will be a bunch of people in a room being paid a lot of money to try and dig him out of this hole and fill it back in again. Would love to be a fly on the wall.


Think kb was employing the device of sarcasm


----------



## Santino (Jun 24, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Kenny Everett cheated death and got a job as a cameraman?


That's how he would have looked in 2001.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 24, 2019)

Johnson’s neighbours are ‘nothing but curtain twitching Corbynistas’
According to to the knowledgeable Jacob Rees-Mogg, on the radio just now.

Buffoon.


----------



## not a trot (Jun 24, 2019)

treelover said:


>


Cunt should buy a lawnmower.


----------



## treelover (Jun 24, 2019)

His hair seems to have grown a lot in three days for the ES photo.


----------



## killer b (Jun 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Think kb was employing the device of sarcasm


I dunno, I'm imagining some tory spin doctor on the phone right now, ashen faced.

_He did what?! called him a bottler? That's it lads, we might as well pack up. _


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> I dunno, I'm imagining some tory spin doctor on the phone right now, ashen faced.
> 
> _He did what?! called him a bottler? That's it lads, we might as well pack up. _



He may as well have said, my dad can fight your dad.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 24, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Johnson’s neighbours are ‘nothing but curtain twitching Corbynistas’
> According to to the knowledgeable Jacob Rees-Mogg, on the radio just now.
> 
> Buffoon.



I love that Camberwell is now a Marxist enclave. So much so that the Tory communications director lives there...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 24, 2019)

It’s clear the two neighbours who claimed to hear the alleged fracas are MI5 plants of some kind sent to keep the country in a safe pair of hands. Playwright isn’t a real job, not one that puts you in a £700,000 flat at the age of 30. Got deep state written all over it.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 24, 2019)

I think the fact BJ has slept in Communist Camberwell is quite remarkable in itself


----------



## treelover (Jun 24, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s clear the two neighbours who claimed to hear the alleged fracas are MI5 plants of some kind sent to keep the country in a safe pair of hands. Playwright isn’t a real job, not one that puts you in a £700,000 flat at the age of 30. Got deep state written all over it.



Trustafarian?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 24, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s clear the two neighbours who claimed to hear the alleged fracas are MI5 plants of some kind sent to keep the country in a safe pair of hands. Playwright isn’t a real job, not one that puts you in a £700,000 flat at the age of 30. Got deep state written all over it.


How many rabbits do they have?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 24, 2019)

If Carrie's neighbours are really playwrights, they'll certainly have some material. Maybe they'll do one each, which will tour the Marxist playhouses of Camberwell for years. Hers: 'Things That Go Bump in the Night'.  His: A Camberwell Farce, in which Boris Johnson repeatedly loses his trousers'.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 24, 2019)

"The Camberwell Claret (all over the sofa)"


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> I dunno, I'm imagining some tory spin doctor on the phone right now, ashen faced.
> 
> _He did what?! called him a bottler? That's it lads, we might as well pack up. _



If he'd called him 'frit' it would have really kicked off


----------



## Benjy1992 (Jun 24, 2019)

Mation said:


> Why on earth would he?
> 
> If he sticks to his 'my private life has no bearing on my political prowess' guns, the Tory membership will judge him on his stated politics, however shoddy. Even if they think that he has other questions to answer, the party is in such a state that any excuse to put 'distractions' aside will do.
> 
> But if he talks, they'll be forced to judge him both on what he himself says about it, as well as on his political babblings. That's too unpredictable an interaction for a party that concerns itself with morals and merit.


True. However, I believe that by not saying anything, it would show that he has something to hide and would allow for the rumours about what happened to perpetuate. Today's front pages don't make good reading for him. So why not put this matter to bed and tell us what happened?


----------



## Benjy1992 (Jun 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> I think the nature of Johnson's character is a matter of publick record


I agree. A proven racist and homophobe who makes lies on buses and gets paid a handsome some for the privilege by his cheerleaders in the Telegraph.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 24, 2019)

Nothing says dangerous leftist agitators more than rich creative types with EU themed underwear and 700k homes on leafy London streets tbf


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 24, 2019)

I'd only just noticed how long the grass is!


----------



## kenny g (Jun 24, 2019)

I reckon Mi5 have been spiking the couple's drink and food. Look forward to more and more insane public rows in the next few weeks whilst the STP/Meth combo starts really kicking in.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 24, 2019)

Would be really interesting to see if Bellingcat can identify exactly where the photo was supposed to have been taken. Would be hilarious if there were  a massive motorway through the spot.


----------



## stavros (Jun 24, 2019)

Just because it stays funny:


----------



## D'wards (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 24, 2019)

Is that a real picture? Where is it from? Is this some post-fracas airbrushing of the event or some pisstaking photoshop?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 24, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Is that a real picture? Where is it from? Is this some post-fracas airbrushing of the event or some pisstaking photoshop?



Evening Standard published it I think


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 24, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Is that a real picture? Where is it from? Is this some post-fracas airbrushing of the event or some pisstaking photoshop?


It's from a PR picture of Bojo and partner.

No one is buying 'staged' pictures of Boris and Carrie in Sussex field | Metro News


----------



## Mation (Jun 24, 2019)

Benjy1992 said:


> True. However, I believe that by not saying anything, it would show that he has something to hide and would allow for the rumours about what happened to perpetuate. Today's front pages don't make good reading for him. So why not put this matter to bed and tell us what happened?


Because any rumours spread aren't likely to be sufficiently damaging within the only group that matters (to him) right now (i.e. the majority of the Tory party membership).


----------



## Wilf (Jun 24, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> It's from a PR picture of Bojo and partner.
> 
> No one is buying 'staged' pictures of Boris and Carrie in Sussex field | Metro News


My first thought was the photo thing was bollocks, but his hair _does_ look a bit thicker than in recent shots of his trimmed back hairdo.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 24, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Evening Standard published it I think



They got them from Daily Mail who put them up in the morning. 

Boris Johnson and Carrie Symonds seen together for first time since row | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 24, 2019)

The Daily Mail has been excelling itself in last few days in nastiness

Not only are the neighbours  Remainers the partner of Mr Penn who got in touch with Guardian :



> was described by one interviewer as an 'American Leftist Buddhist Jewish playwright"




The Remainer couple who called police on Boris Johnson are a millionaire's daughter and her partner | Daily Mail Online

Cosmopolitan lefty who is Jewish and has wealthy Jewish father. Really nasty stuff from the Hate Mail.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 24, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Johnson’s neighbours are ‘nothing but curtain twitching Corbynistas’
> According to to the knowledgeable Jacob Rees-Mogg, on the radio just now.
> 
> Buffoon.



im pretty pissed off that these tossers are not being called out on basically saying "if you are worried that your neighbour is being subjected to  domestic violence - its really none of your business"


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 24, 2019)

I live a few minutes down the road from Boris partners flat.

My Council Ward ,. which is one of the most deprived in London, was 80% Remain.

I don't have a problem with Jewish Buddhist New Yorkers who are Remain.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 25, 2019)

Boris is going to be taking calls on Nick Ferrari on LBC at 9am today


----------



## Libertad (Jun 25, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Boris is going to be taking calls on Nick Ferrari on LBC at 9am today



#TCJ


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Boris is going to be taking calls on Nick Ferrari on LBC at 9am today


Nick Ferrari! That's the reactionary fuckwit whose name I couldn't remember the other day and who reminds me of Jonathan Pearce for some reason.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 25, 2019)

Ferrari is already doing tongue exercises, so that he can penetrate the furthest reaches of Johnson’s anus.


----------



## not a trot (Jun 25, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Ferrari is already doing tongue exercises, so that he can penetrate the furthest reaches of Johnson’s anus.



Discussing Harry and Mehgans home improvements at the moment. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 25, 2019)

not a trot said:


> Discussing Harry and Mehgans home improvements at the moment. Fascinating stuff.



and endlessly repeating the lie that those parasites only cost us a pound each, the sycophantic posh-prick.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 25, 2019)

It's as if the whole house of cards comes tumbling down when you remove the King or Queen.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 25, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> The Daily Mail has been excelling itself in last few days in nastiness
> 
> Not only are the neighbours  Remainers the partner of Mr Penn who got in touch with Guardian :
> 
> ...



I was thinking about this last night trying to get my head around how the mail et al pursue Corbyn and Labour over claims of antisemitism as a smear tactic to try and ensure that they stand no chance of winning the next election and yet when one of their own is threatened they come out with what is essentially antisemitic dogwhistle shit like this. The hypocrisy is breathtaking. Has anyone taken them to the press complaints commission yet?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2019)

teqniq said:


> I was thinking about this last night trying to get my head around how the mail et al pursue Corbyn and Labour over claims of antisemitism as a smear tactic to try and ensure that they stand no chance of winning the next election and yet when one of their own is threatened they come out with what is essentially antisemitic dogwhistle shit like this. The hypocrisy is breathtaking. Has anyone taken them to the press complaints commission yet?


closed in 2014, replaced by independent press standards organisation


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 25, 2019)

What a fucking idiot


----------



## teqniq (Jun 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> closed in 2014, replaced by independent press standards organisation


Yeah sorry lol I though it might be wrong but couldn't remember it's replacement. Somewhat toothless anyway i seem to recall.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 25, 2019)

Max Hastings has penned a withering article in the Graun

I was Boris Johnson’s boss: he is utterly unfit to be prime minister | Max Hastings

this is a gem from it


> Johnson would not recognise truth, whether about his private or political life, if confronted by it in an identity parade. In a commonplace book the other day, I came across an observation made in 1750 by a contemporary savant, Bishop Berkeley: “It is impossible that a man who is false to his friends and neighbours should be true to the public.” Almost the only people who think Johnson a nice guy are those who do not know him.


----------



## killer b (Jun 25, 2019)

this is the important stuff from that article

_My old friend Christopher Bland, when chairman of the BBC, once described to me how he received an angry phone call from Johnson, denouncing the corporation’s “gross intrusion upon my personal life” for its coverage of one of his love affairs.

“We know plenty about your personal life that you would not like to read in the Spectator,” the then editor of the magazine told the BBC’s chairman, while demanding he order the broadcaster to lay off his own dalliances.

Bland told me he replied: “Boris, think about what you have just said. There is a word for it, and it is not a pretty one.”

He said Johnson blustered into retreat, but in my own files I have handwritten notes from our possible next prime minister, threatening dire consequences in print if I continued to criticise him._


----------



## teqniq (Jun 25, 2019)

Yeah it may well be but the other bit bought a smile to my face.


----------



## xenon (Jun 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> this is the important stuff from that article
> 
> _My old friend Christopher Bland, when chairman of the BBC, once described to me how he received an angry phone call from Johnson, denouncing the corporation’s “gross intrusion upon my personal life” for its coverage of one of his love affairs.
> 
> ...



Won't make any difference. everyone knows he's a cunt. The unrerconstructed Tory party blue rincers who think Cameron was a pinko, don't give a shit about any of it, The hard Brexit freemarket ultras see him as someone who can take the country further towards where they want even if they think he's a prat. The rabid anti EU Brexit obsessed lunes just see him as a means to an end.

I'm just gonna sit back and enjoy what I can of the forthcoming car crash.


----------



## killer b (Jun 25, 2019)

I don't think it'll make a difference - it is important though.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 25, 2019)

Well, Nick Ferrari was about as gentle as it is possible to be and still retain some credibility as a journalist. Boris came across as shifty as fuck and an outright liar over yesterday's photo of him and his partner in that field, whilst unable to give any detail at all about how he proposes to make Brexit happen, and refusing to accept that the Institute of Fiscal Studies and the Governor of the Bank of England know better than he does. 

No wonder they are keeping him away from Paxman style interviews.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Well, Nick Ferrari was about as gentle as it is possible to be and still retain some credibility as a journalist. Boris came across as shifty as fuck and an outright liar over yesterday's photo of him and his partner in that field, whilst unable to give any detail at all about how he proposes to make Brexit happen, and refusing to accept that the Institute of Fiscal Studies and the Governor of the Bank of England know better than he does.
> 
> No wonder they are keeping him away from Paxman style interviews.


i am reminded of the famous saying about empty vessels


----------



## Poi E (Jun 25, 2019)

Empty vessels lack stability. That's what my merchant naval dad taught me.


----------



## killer b (Jun 25, 2019)

this is real.


----------



## andysays (Jun 25, 2019)

It's good to have a hobby


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 25, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Empty vessels lack stability. That's what my merchant naval dad taught me.



Would a lack of stability also highlight a possible lack of direction?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> this is real.


Sounds like someone's been reducing nitrous oxide by huffing it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2019)

its no vegan jam/manhole cover photos is it


----------



## Wilf (Jun 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> I don't think it'll make a difference - it is important though.


Didn't hear the lbc interview but saw quotes on his refusal to answer stuff on the photo. When you add that to his lack of precision on _anything_ + the stuff you mention, there's a space opening up for a media campaign along the lines of him being an untrustworthy wanker. Yes, I know that's always been there, but this is on the edge of becoming something that might affect tory members.  I still think he'll win comfortably, but he's one gaffe or revelation away from risk territory.

I don't give a fuck about the grandeur and traditions of the prime ministership, but there's still a sense in which he genuinely hasn't got the skills and personality for the job. He could be a bumbling Regan/Trump type president/cheerleader, but the UK Prime Minister has to also do policy, detail and consistency.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 25, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Didn't hear the lbc interview but saw quotes on his refusal to answer stuff on the photo.



Nick Ferrari, "When was that photo taken?"

Boris, "Not saying."

Nick Ferrari, "Was it taken on Sunday?"

Boris, "Not going to answer that."


----------



## Wilf (Jun 25, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Nick Ferrari, "When was that photo taken?"
> 
> Boris, "Not saying."
> 
> ...


It really did look an older photo in terms of his hair length, but when I saw it I thought: _'surely_ they can't have posted an old photo to deceive people. They wouldn't be that stupid'. But...


----------



## teqniq (Jun 25, 2019)

At this point I'm hoping he wins the leadership election and subsequently becomes the PM. The wheels are likely to come off the clown car much faster.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 25, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Empty vessels lack stability. That's what my merchant naval dad taught me.




Ballast required. Stoned or depleted uranium. Don’t matter which, just lots of it, ingested by mouth


----------



## Wilf (Jun 25, 2019)

D'wards said:


> View attachment 175255


I think we need a panel of experts to assess the state of the grasses, shadows and other flora and fauna to give us a likely date. Alan Titchmarsh and Charlie Dimmock to do the hard work, maybe Monty Don to chair it and add a bit of gravitas. Bit like the Chilcot Inquiry, but with a greater focus on picnic furniture.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 25, 2019)

Wilf said:


> It really did look an older photo in terms of his hair length, but when I saw it I thought: _'surely_ they can't have posted an old photo to deceive people. They wouldn't be that stupid'. But...



his media management is appalling. said before - why the fuck didn't he come out and do the blustery apology - sorry to the neighbours - sure it sounded worse than it was - etc etc" - but his silence is making the story stick and grow.
And to follow it up with the pathetic old photo is .. well what are his team thinking?
It also raises the question of why he and his partner haven't done the "look we love each other" photo op? Telling that presumably she not even prepared to go through the motions - is she waiting in the wings ready to stick the knife in?
Now all of this will make much difference to the tory membership - but to the wider public - and his own mps - it just looks worse and worse.
how can the media go after corbyn as "not fit to be PM" when  johnson is a walking talking disaster- evasive, blustering, untrustworthy, deceitful and bullying.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 25, 2019)

Wilf said:


> I think we need a panel of experts to assess the state of the grasses, shadows and other flora and fauna to give us a likely date. Alan Titchmarsh and Charlie Dimmock to do the hard work, maybe Monty Don to chair it and add a bit of gravitas. Bit like the Chilcot Inquiry, but with a greater focus on picnic furniture.



According to the Tories it’s ‘grasses’ that put Johnson in his current predicament.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 25, 2019)

Has anyone checked the data file behind the pic ? people forget about this


ETA journalists who have the original submitted one not monkeys like us


----------



## killer b (Jun 25, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> why the fuck didn't he come out and do the blustery apology - sorry to the neighbours - sure it sounded worse than it was - etc etc".


Because there is a recording, and no way of definitively suppressing it. Any attempt to explain or minimise what may or may not be on it makes it more likely the recording will somehow make it into the public domain IMO. And regardless whether it may sound worse than it is, it probably still sounds really bad.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 25, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> his media management is appalling. said before - why the fuck didn't he come out and do the blustery apology - sorry to the neighbours - sure it sounded worse than it was - etc etc" - but his silence is making the story stick and grow.
> And to follow it up with the pathetic old photo is .. well what are his team thinking?
> It also raises the question of why he and his partner haven't done the "look we love each other" photo op? Telling that presumably she not even prepared to go through the motions - is she waiting in the wings ready to stick the knife in?
> Now all of this will make little difference to the tory membership - but to the wider public - and his own mps - it just looks worse and worse.
> how can the media go after corbyn as "not fit to be PM" when  johnson is a walking talking disaster- evasive, blustering, untrustworthy, deceitful and bullying.


For someone with a fair wind of media support behind him, yes, he does somehow manage to fuck up his PR. Just over the last few days I've heard 'they are very much still in love'... 'Boris wants to go back to his previous wife'... 'previous wife and/or Carrie Symonds are sick of his cheating'. It's as if his media management is a mirror of his own internal blathering.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2019)

Wilf said:


> For someone with a fair wind of media support behind him, yes, he does somehow manage to fuck up his PR. Just over the last few days I've heard 'they are very much still in love'... 'Boris wants to go back to his previous wife'... 'previous wife and/or Carrie Symonds are sick of his cheating'. It's as if his media management is a mirror of his own internal blathering.


if he can't make up his mind about upon which unfortunate woman he will inflict his company how badly is he going to deal with complex international affairs?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> Because there is a recording, and no way of definitively suppressing it. Any attempt to explain or minimise what may or may not be on it makes it more likely the recording will somehow make it into the public domain IMO. And regardless whether it may sound worse than it is, it probably still sounds really bad.


That sounds reasonable though, unless there's an injunction (would we know? Dunno.) I'd have thought we'd at least have had a bit more detail about the tape, particularly if it's bad. By now dozens if not more journos and others have heard it. It's clearly not just sat in the guardian vaults, I heard some tory commentator (can't remember who) saying he'd heard it the other day.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 25, 2019)

The prurience and critical 'hair length' issues aside the revelation of the media blitz is that he has absolutely no plan or strategy for delivering Brexit - by agreement or not


----------



## Wilf (Jun 25, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The prurience and critical 'hair length' issues aside the revelation of the media blitz is that he has absolutely no plan or strategy for delivering Brexit - by agreement or not


I think Johnson's going to win and probably win easily in the end. I think he'll also have a fair to middling chance of getting _some kind_ of brexit deal (or no deal) through, though no better than that. The irony is though, it's his lying and dodging that is more likely to create a problem for him that his complete failure to think through a 'good brexit'.


----------



## killer b (Jun 25, 2019)

It doesn't matter if there's an injunction, it's a digital file of which there are thousands of copies already in existence - which can and will be shared outside of mainstream channels if he lies about what's on it. Right now there isn't enough reason for that to happen.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> It doesn't matter if there's an injunction, it's a digital file of which there are thousands of copies already in existence - which can and will be shared outside of mainstream channels if he lies about what's on it. Right now there isn't enough reason for that to happen.


Genuine q, if perhaps a naïve one: if there are anything like that many copies out there, why have we not heard it? If the tape is in multiple hands, there won't be an agreement to hold on to it till he comes out with anything that contradicts the tape.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2019)

This is a Boris supporter



> Elsewhere in the heart of the constituency, Lorraine Kimber’s elderly German friend Helen Lipskombe raised no objections when she described her hero Johnson as a “young Churchill”.
> 
> As they sipped their coffees, Lipskombe, 90, nodded her approval and interrupted Kimber’s gushing over the wannabe prime minister to say, “Yes, I love Boris too!”
> Lipskombe moved from Kiel in Germany to England in 1948 and until March this year worked behind the bar of the local Conservative club for 30 years. “I only met Boris once in the club during an election campaign but he was very nice, lovely manners, polite to everyone,” she said.
> ...



Uxbridge on Boris Johnson: 'No one has seen him here in years'


----------



## killer b (Jun 25, 2019)

Maybe there isn't that many, but the people who've heard it haven't been to the guardian's offices so Kath Viner can press play on a dictaphone - they've been emailed an MP3. 

I expect there's an injunction which is stopping the press releasing it, but if Johnson lies or downplays it, it only takes one person to leak it and it's out there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2019)

Dillinger4 said:


> This is a Boris supporter
> 
> 
> 
> Uxbridge on Boris Johnson: 'No one has seen him here in years'


how fortunate the uxbridgese are


----------



## chilango (Jun 25, 2019)

Johnson as PM is going to be great.

I think the public will turn on him pretty quickly.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> if he can't make up his mind about upon which unfortunate woman he will inflict his company how badly is he going to deal with complex international affairs?


Heard a good quote on James O'Brien's LBC show yesterday. 
"When a man marries his mistress he creates a vacancy"


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2019)

chilango said:


> Johnson as PM is going to be great.
> 
> I think the public will turn on him pretty quickly.



Yes this excites me


----------



## killer b (Jun 25, 2019)

He's already widely loathed: 47% negative on Yougov, and he's not even had his hands of the policy levers yet.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 25, 2019)

At least Trump has state rights, House and Senate and the Constitution to bother him. Johnson will have no such fetters.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> Maybe there isn't that many, but the people who've heard it haven't been to the guardian's offices so Kath Viner can press play on a dictaphone - they've been emailed an MP3.
> 
> I expect there's an injunction which is stopping the press releasing it, but if Johnson lies or downplays it, it only takes one person to leak it and it's out there.


I'm not really disputing this, just trying to think through the practicalities on the ground. The guardian would be on slightly tricky ground releasing the tape, in light of their big push on issues that lead up to Leveson, even more so as the police are not interested. Nevertheless, on balance, I suspect they'd fight an injunction and claim there was a public interest. Again, not sure but have a feeling some injunctions come with an injunction on publicising the injunction (John Terry superinjunction)? But it just seems a bit odd that nothing has dribbled out since Friday and the original story.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 25, 2019)

And after years of miserable austerity, felt most keenly by the poor, this arsehole is gonna give a tax break to the relatively well off.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2019)

The enemy betrays himself, becomes visible


----------



## gosub (Jun 25, 2019)

Odd pocket fumble


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 25, 2019)

D'wards said:


> And after years of miserable austerity, felt most keenly by the poor, this arsehole is gonna give a tax break to the relatively well off.



He thinks £150,000 a year is chickenfeed, so £80,000 a year must be full-on poverty or something.

Think it’s a very London-cantered view of what people earn which is typical of his circle and outlook. I was barely over halfway to the upper tax bracket despite a masters degree and nearly two decades experience in a technical subject, not even my boss would have been on £50,000. I guess his bits of London are stuffed full of people getting other people to earn that for them in marketing, consultancy or whatever. Elsewhere people work hard all week and don’t have enough to pay their rent. Fuck his ignorant elitist world.


----------



## Ming (Jun 25, 2019)

Wilf said:


> It really did look an older photo in terms of his hair length, but when I saw it I thought: _'surely_ they can't have posted an old photo to deceive people. They wouldn't be that stupid'. But...


As i keep saying. They are not stupid. They know their demographic well.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> Because there is a recording, and no way of definitively suppressing it. Any attempt to explain or minimise what may or may not be on it makes it more likely the recording will somehow make it into the public domain IMO. And regardless whether it may sound worse than it is, it probably still sounds really bad.



But how bad can the tape be that he cant bluster his way out of it? i mean - screaming abuse at each other? - he can pass that off as a "heated row". As mentioned before - unless it sounds like hes beating the shit out of her, i cant see what would be on the tape thats forcing him to stay schtum - and if it was that bad im sure the neighbours and the media would have at least hinted at it. 
Nah - im going with baffling incompetence (see also - the risible picnic photo)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 25, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> But how bad can the tape be that he cant bluster his way out of it? i mean - screaming abuse at each other? - he can pass that off as a "heated row". As mentioned before - unless it sounds like hes beating the shit out of her, i cant see what would be on the tape thats forcing him to stay schtum - and if it was that bad im sure the neighbours and the media would have at least hinted at it.
> Nah - im going with baffling incompetence (see also - the risible picnic photo)



What's on the tape has been widely reported, and backed-up by various neighbours' comments, and that is basically it - both the taped 'evidence' & neighbours' 'evidence' only confirms a 'heated row', nothing more.

Of course, people that wank-off over the idea that it may prove something more, from actual real physical abuse to murder, will continue to wank over their fantasies until their dicks drop off.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> this is real.


Not only is this weird but it smells like it's been completely made up on the hoof, probably because his hobbies are really grim porn or something


----------



## Wilf (Jun 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> What's on the tape has been widely reported, and backed-up by various neighbours' comments, and that is basically it - both the taped 'evidence' & neighbours' 'evidence' only confirms a 'heated row', nothing more.
> 
> Of course, people that wank-off over the idea that it may prove something more, from actual real physical abuse to murder, will continue to wank over their fantasies until their dicks drop off.


I suspect the tape doesn't indicate/cross some threshold/prove dv - and if there was something more I think the guardian would have been a little braver in terms of publication. However you are in danger of pushing back too far. Female screaming and 'get off me' raises a concern as to whether this was something other than _egalitarian shouting_. Maybe it _was_ just a good old shouty thing of equals, but that isn't proven one way or the other. This isn't just a leftist wank fantasy and can't be reduced down to a desire for him to be fucked over.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 25, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Not only is this weird but it smells like it's been completely made up on the hoof, probably because his hobbies are really grim porn or something



as well as burning money in front of homeless people and seal clubbing.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Wilf (Jun 25, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


>


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 25, 2019)

Wilf said:


> I suspect the tape doesn't indicate/cross some threshold/prove dv - and if there was something more I think the guardian would have been a little braver in terms of publication. However you are in danger of pushing back too far. Female screaming and 'get off me' raises a concern as to whether this was something other than _egalitarian shouting_. Maybe it _was_ just a good old shouty thing of equals, but that isn't proven one way or the other. This isn't just a leftist wank fantasy and can't be reduced down to a desire for him to be fucked over.



Anything is possible, but there's nothing to support anything more than a heated row.

I had an ex that lost it once, she was pissed & totally off her head, I wasn't, and to this day I have no idea why she throw a wine glass at me & stormed off into the kitchen & started to smash plates. I grabbed hold of her in an attempt to stop her & the damage she was causing, she screamed at me to get the fuck off her.  I did, she fucked-off to bed in tears, I decided to sleep on the sofa, & next day she couldn't explain what had happened & just apologised, these things happen.

Carrie had a shit day, what with the news of John Worboys bringing up horrific memories, BJ comes in on a high, both get a bit drunk, the twat ruins her sofa with red wine, she understandably loses it with him. So, at what point did BJ perhaps grab hold of her to clam her down? When she grabbed his laptop? When she started smashing plates?

I've no idea, but what I do know is someone pissed-up in a heated row, male or female, screaming 'get off me' is not evidence of anything muchl. The fact the police were only there for just a few minutes, would indicate they had no concerns. She has made no complaint.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 25, 2019)

B. Johnsington - slayer of the bendy bus


----------



## Wilf (Jun 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Anything is possible, but there's nothing to support anything more than a heated row.
> 
> I had an ex that lost it once, she was pissed & totally off her head, I wasn't, and to this day I have no idea why she throw a wine glass at me & stormed off into the kitchen & started to smash plates. I grabbed hold of her in an attempt to stop her & the damage she was causing, she screamed at me to get the fuck off her.  I did, she fucked-off to bed in tears, I decided to sleep on the sofa, & next day she couldn't explain what had happened & just apologised, these things happen.
> 
> ...


 In the absence of anything other than the few words reported, I don't think you can claim dv was occurring, but equally neither can you claim the bit in the middle. All you can say is that there are unanswered questions. That, just, that.

Must admit, in all the commentary I've seen on the tape/row, I haven't seen too much that has extrapolated a definitive conclusion of dv. Most of it, even from anti-Johnson posters or writers has been fairly measured on that specifically. Certainly not the wankfest you suggest. Much more has been written about him going into hiding, posting old photos and the rest.


----------



## killer b (Jun 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> I had an ex that lost it once, she was pissed & totally off her head, I wasn't, and to this day I have no idea why she throw a wine glass at me & stormed off into the kitchen & started to smash plates. I grabbed hold of her in an attempt to stop her & the damage she was causing, she screamed at me to get the fuck off her.  I did, she fucked-off to bed in tears, I decided to sleep on the sofa, & next day she couldn't explain what had happened & just apologised, these things happen.
> 
> Carrie had a shit day, what with the news of John Worboys bringing up horrific memories, BJ comes in on a high, both get a bit drunk, the twat ruins her sofa with red wine, she understandably loses it with him. So, at what point did BJ perhaps grab hold of her to clam her down? When she grabbed his laptop? When she started smashing plates?
> 
> I've no idea, but what I do know is someone pissed-up in a heated row, male or female, screaming 'get off me' is not evidence of anything muchl. The fact the police were only there for just a few minutes, would indicate they had no concerns. She has made no complaint.


Theres more unfounded speculation about what happened in this one post than in all of the _left wing wank fantasies_ you're complaining about.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> Theres more unfounded speculation about what happened in this one post than in all of the _left wing wank fantasies_ you're complaining about.


unfounded speculation is our meat and drink


----------



## killer b (Jun 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> unfounded speculation is our meat and drink


Sure it is, but I'm not acusing anyone of wanking over it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> The fact the police were only there for just a few minutes, would indicate they had no concerns. She has made no complaint.


and the _fact_ that they refused to disclose they were there to the guardian until the guardian was able to tell them which vehicles were there? doesn't that suggest something to you?

and 'she's made no complaint'. yeh cos obvs lots of people would complain about boris johnson after his facilitating other people's revenge in the past and the probability that in a few days time he'd be able to order the repressive organs of the state to do something about you.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 25, 2019)

Wilf said:


> In the absence of anything other than the few words reported, I don't think you can claim dv was occurring, but equally neither can you claim the bit in the middle. All you can say is that there are unanswered questions. That, just, that.
> 
> Must admit, in all the commentary I've seen on the tape/row, I haven't seen too much that has extrapolated a definitive conclusion of dv. Most of it, even from anti-Johnson posters or writers has been fairly measured on that specifically. Certainly not the wankfest you suggest. Much more has been written about him going into hiding, posting old photos and the rest.



Exactly, there's no evidence of DV!

And, I am not claiming anything, just commenting on what has been reported, but ignored by some here.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> and the _fact_ that they refused to disclose they were there to the guardian until the guardian was able to tell them which vehicles were there? doesn't that suggest something to you?



No, that was covered pages ago, by a poster that knows how the outdated police computer system works, do try to keep up.

Here you go...



agricola said:


> That bit is probably down to the computer system that the Met uses to despatch incidents (CAD), which will be 40 years old in 2024 (if it isn't replaced by then) and which uses codes to describe what sort of incident it is before any free text entries are made to elaborate further.  There are two codes for domestics (non crime and crime) and a third for "concern for safety" - so if the incident went on as a concern for safety (which is what the statement says it went on as ), it would not turn up on a code search for domestics (which is the easiest way to find an incident on the system if you don't have the reference number but do have what time it happened and the area that the incident happened in).


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> and 'she's made no complaint'. yeh cos obvs lots of people would complain about boris johnson after his facilitating other people's revenge in the past and the probability that in a few days time he'd be able to order the repressive organs of the state to do something about you.



Plus if all goes well she'll be the UK's equivalent of the First Lady.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Exactly, there's no evidence of DV!
> 
> And, I am not claiming anything, just commenting on what has been reported, but ignored by some here.


Well, actually, you are. You are claiming this:



cupid_stunt said:


> Of course, people that wank-off over the idea that it may prove something more, from actual real physical abuse to murder, will continue to wank over their fantasies until their dicks drop off.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 25, 2019)

Simon McCoy's at it again .
I thought I'd misheard it at first.. 
The BBC's Simon McCoy had the very best response to Boris Johnson's bus making hobby


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 25, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Well, actually, you are. You are claiming this:



You quoted one of my posts, and replied, I responded to your reply to that post. You now reply to my response, with a totally different post from me, out of context to my previous reply.

At the end of the day - some people, in the media & online, including here, are having a wankfest over this - it's been headline news for 5 fucking days now, despite nothing changing since the 'story' first broke, it's pointless, unless something else comes out.

FFS, this noise is killing proper news & debate, I am sick of it.


----------



## killer b (Jun 25, 2019)

stop wanking over it then.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 25, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Simon McCoy's at it again .
> I thought I'd misheard it at first..
> The BBC's Simon McCoy had the very best response to Boris Johnson's bus making hobby



He's fucking brilliant!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> stop wanking over it then.



It's not me wanking over it, you twat.

I am trying to get the likes of you to fucking shut-up wasting time on a non-story, and get a fucking grip.


----------



## killer b (Jun 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's not me wanking over it, you twat.
> 
> I am trying to get the likes of you to fucking shut-up wasting time on a non-story, and get a fucking grip.


is it working?


----------



## killer b (Jun 25, 2019)

god forbid we waste any time in this discussion about a political contest none of us have any say in.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> god forbid we waste any time in this discussion about a political contest none of us have any say in.



I concur, wholeheartedly.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 25, 2019)

No say in it!  Speaking as a Conservative and Unionist Party member of 40 years standing I...


----------



## JimW (Jun 25, 2019)

Wilf said:


> No say in it!  Speaking as a Conservative and Unionist Party member of 40 years standing I...


Thirty years before the mast, forty years behind the times...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 25, 2019)

but now the story isn't really about the row though is it? its become about Johnson's baffling refusal to answer questions about it - so the media are having a field day.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> god forbid we waste any time in this discussion about a political contest none of us have any say in.



now there's an idea! join the tories in order to have a vote! i wonder why the 3 quid corbynistas haven't thought of that already


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 25, 2019)

I can't imagine why nobody is keen on paying up to have a choice between Jeremy Fucking Hunt and Boris Fucking Johnson.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 25, 2019)

You had to have marked yourself out as a cunt at least a month before the contest was announced, or something like that.


----------



## killer b (Jun 25, 2019)

Theres been much breathless speculation that the recent poll showing the Tory membership are all a load of paranoid racists, and the insane suicidal support for brexit is a result of Aaron banks led entryism from UKIP, as if the Tory membership and the bulk of their MPs havent been made up of paranoid racists and Brexit suicide bombers for decades.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> Sure it is, but I'm not acusing anyone of wanking over it.


I am.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I am.


Ah. The Panjandrum of Wankerdom.


----------



## agricola (Jun 25, 2019)

Flavour said:


> now there's an idea! join the tories in order to have a vote! i wonder why the 3 quid corbynistas haven't thought of that already



Sadly the cost of dogs, dog maintenance and rope have increased markedly since 2015, and the Trots have all joined the Brexit Party.


----------



## xenon (Jun 25, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> but now the story isn't really about the row though is it? its become about Johnson's baffling refusal to answer questions about it - so the media are having a field day.



And snidely or not so, attacking the neighbours. Scumpress as per


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 25, 2019)

teqniq said:


> I was thinking about this last night trying to get my head around how the mail et al pursue Corbyn and Labour over claims of antisemitism as a smear tactic to try and ensure that they stand no chance of winning the next election and yet when one of their own is threatened they come out with what is essentially antisemitic dogwhistle shit like this. The hypocrisy is breathtaking. Has anyone taken them to the press complaints commission yet?



I wouldn't say its hyprocisy.

The Daily Mail anti semitism is of the old variety. Linking Cosmopolitan people of nowhere with Jews. Pretty basic anti semitism idea. 

This is contrasted with Boris who is true Brit standing up to EU who will bring no nonsense Brexit.

So its Cosmopolitanism (Jewish) versus Britishness.


----------



## Celyn (Jun 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> this is real.


It's quite Trumpian.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 25, 2019)

Celyn said:


> It's quite Trumpian.



the video clip of him saying it is just fucking bizarre. its like someone with dementia, or on some very heavy medication. I cant wait to see how he does in a general election campaign.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> this is real.



Nitrous Oxide ?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 25, 2019)

i didn't think it would be possible to make the making of model buses less socially acceptable...


----------



## xenon (Jun 25, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i didn't think it would be possible to make the making of model buses less socially acceptable...



Heard that earlier. He can’t even lie convinsiningly about hobbies..

A box.  Like a wine box.... paint... Wonderful busses... passengers having a lovely time. 


Useless wanker.


----------



## magneze (Jun 25, 2019)

It's not even remotely true is it.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 25, 2019)

Trumpian in that Boris produces a further pile of verbal shit for people to get fixated on and move the newz / meme agenda along from the possible dv issues. Far better to be a hobby fantasist than a girl friend beater.


----------



## ricbake (Jun 25, 2019)

Keep up -  the laughing stock is now fully invested in model buses now Carrie has been put out to grass!


----------



## oryx (Jun 26, 2019)

teqniq said:


> At this point I'm hoping he wins the leadership election and subsequently becomes the PM. The wheels are likely to come off the clown car much faster.



I keep thinking this (as I'm sure a lot of us do) ... but then look at Trump. Perhaps naively, I thought he'd soon be brought down by a scandal or by sheer incompetence, but it's 2.5 years and counting, and there is a good possibility, or should I say a bad possibility, that the groping, racist clown of an orange cunt will be re-elected in 2020.

Obviously, I'm aware of differences in the US and British governmental systems, but sadly populism works.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 26, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I am.


Please leave your comments in the Suggestion Box.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 26, 2019)

killer b said:


> this is real.



If by some blundacle he fails to become our new lord and saviour, I'm sure Northern Rail will have him at a shot.


----------



## Celyn (Jun 26, 2019)

Oh, take a couple of shots. Best to make sure.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 26, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> the video clip of him saying it is just fucking bizarre. its like someone with dementia, or on some very heavy medication. I cant wait to see how he does in a general election campaign.



A week ago I was posting on here that Johnson had a formidable plan to bounce Britain into an October GE, do a deal with Farage, pin labour down and build a new majority for a Singapore style Britain post leave.

Having watched the video I now realise that his genuine qualities will make May and Corbyn - with their hobbies of running through farmers fields and collecting manhole covers respectively - look like normal well adjusted people.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 26, 2019)

oryx said:


> but sadly populism works.



It does. Increasingly. See Farage for how to do it properly. Johnson on the other hand, with every passing day, more closely resembles the whimsical, pseudo, upper class fuckwit that he clearly is. People definitely see the difference. They love the former and hate the latter.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 26, 2019)

Johnson's time was around 2010, he's past it and it's just tiring to watch.

He's only front runner because of the utter paucity of opposing candidates (mind you so was May).


----------



## Winot (Jun 26, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Johnson's time was around 2010, he's past it and it's just tiring to watch.
> 
> He's only front runner because of the utter paucity of opposing candidates (mind you so was May).



He’s hugely popular with Tory party members, no? (Most of whom think 2010 is dangerously modern).


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 26, 2019)

Winot said:


> He’s hugely popular with Tory party members, no? (Most of whom think 2010 is dangerously modern).



Not at the rate he's nosediving at the moment.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 26, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Johnson's time was around 2010.



I always thought of him as an After Eight type.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 26, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> I always thought of him as an After Eight type.



He's no milk tray man.


----------



## ricbake (Jun 26, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Johnson's time was around 2010, he's past it and it's just tiring to watch.
> 
> He's only front runner because of the utter paucity of opposing candidates (mind you so was May).



Johnson's time was probably about 1970 - he almost certainly been an insufferable prick since he turned 8 years old


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## A380 (Jun 26, 2019)

It’s time to play:

Jeremy Hunt or Arnold Rimmer?


----------



## Ming (Jun 26, 2019)

A380 said:


> It’s time to play:
> 
> Jeremy Hunt or Arnold Rimmer?
> 
> ...


It’s uncanny...


----------



## gosub (Jun 26, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Plus if all goes well she'll be the UK's equivalent of the First Lady.


No the Queen is UK head of state.

Having Dibble outside their dwelling might be a blessing.  And if the Chancellor or Chief whip don't record what their neighbours get up to the journalists for shouting questions to be ignored might find new purpose.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 27, 2019)

I see that the racist bloke that Johnson hired a couple of days ago to advise his campaign is already having an effect, we’re on to the subject of immigration and overseas spongers taking benefits or not speaking English.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 27, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> I see that the racist bloke that Johnson hired a couple of days ago to advise his campaign is already having an effect, we’re on to the subject of immigration and overseas spongers taking benefits or not speaking English.



Lynton Crosby was the 'mastermind' behind Zac Goldsmith's openly racist London Mayoral campaign.  That went well...

Looking back on that, it clearly had Johnson's fingers all over it as well.


----------



## Cid (Jun 27, 2019)

He's not quite the power he used to be... Maybe changes in media and use of statistics/big data handling... But maybe also tainted by his association with May's 2017 campaign (following on from Goldsmith). Mind you GEs etc are one thing, and May's campaign also had Hill and Timothy to piss it up the wall (and May herself of course)... A tory leadership campaign which is his to lose might just regain him some confidence. And frankly the last thing anyone needs (including Johnson come proper election time) is a resurgent Crosby.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 27, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Lynton Crosby was the 'mastermind' behind Zac Goldsmith's openly racist London Mayoral campaign.  That went well...



Here, where the only "electorate" is a bunch of blue-rinse Home Counties nazis, it might go better.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 27, 2019)

Another choice quote from this morning’s BBC piece :

_Mr Johnson said it had to be recognised that there was "huge pressure" on the South East, so more infrastructure was needed
_
I don’t think he really acknowledges the existence of a country outside of London, this and his grumbling about how fiscal drag was hitting those poor souls that only earn between £50,000 and £80,000 per year. It’s like the rest of us don’t exist. Will be an easy hit for Labour you’d think.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 27, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> I don’t think he really acknowledges the existence of a country outside of London,



That's not true, he know's all about the rest of the country, you forget he was MP for Henley-upon-Thames.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 27, 2019)

I believe he also went to Liverpool once.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 27, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Another choice quote from this morning’s BBC piece :
> 
> _Mr Johnson said it had to be recognised that there was "huge pressure" on the South East, so more infrastructure was needed
> _
> I don’t think he really acknowledges the existence of a country outside of London, this and his grumbling about how fiscal drag was hitting those poor souls that only earn between £50,000 and £80,000 per year. It’s like the rest of us don’t exist. Will be an easy hit for Labour you’d think.



He’s also pledged an infrastructure revolution for the ‘West Midlands and the north’. None of it is costed or comes with a plan. If McDonnell was coming up with this shite policy on the hoof approach the media would be having a field day.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 27, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> A Will be an easy hit for Labour you’d think.



Yeah but labour are too fucking inept at the mo to take advantage of it.


----------



## Winot (Jun 27, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Not at the rate he's nosediving at the moment.



https://www.conservativehome.com/th...der-johnson-66-per-cent-hunt-30-per-cent.html


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 27, 2019)

Smangus said:


> Yeah but labour are too fucking inept at the mo to take advantage of it.



If you mean as utterly divided by Brexit as the Tories than yes.  Brexit has caused the main two parties some issues.

I love the idea that some people still think that there is some magical way that Labour can wish these problems away but they're just too inept.  Why doesn't Corbyn just do what I want?  Everyone would unite around that.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 27, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> If you mean as utterly divided by Brexit as the Tories than yes.  Brexit has caused the main two parties some issues.
> 
> I love the idea that some people still think that there is some magical way that Labour can wish these problems away but they're just too inept.  Why doesn't Corbyn just do what I want?  Everyone would unite around that.



For whatever reason - and Brexit is only 1 of them Labour is to disorganised and fractured at the moment to take full advantage of the worst gvt in my living memory. I don't dislike Corbyn particularly but I don't see him as a convincing leader or opposition, holding their feet to the fire as any more competent opposition would.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jun 27, 2019)

Boris Johnson Hobby Generator (you will need a traditional six sided dice, or, as the pedants tell me, a die)

Subject:
1. Video Games
2. Drinking
3. Domestic Violence
4. Journalism
5. Pornography
6. Narcotics

Action:
1. Stretching
2. Pushing
3. Vomitting
4. Punching
5. Lying
6. Crying

Object:
1. Wooden pallets
2. Voodoo dolls
3. Government secrets
4. A comb
5. The Iranian Embassy
6. Sex Toy


----------



## binka (Jun 27, 2019)

Hunts plan for tuition fees - if a graduate starts a business that employs 10 people for 5 years then your student debt will be cancelled. Classic Tory policy of massive rewards for people who don't need it


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 27, 2019)

ENTREPRENEURS


----------



## weltweit (Jun 27, 2019)

Some of the media is still mentioning that Boris is the favourite, he might have been favourite amongst MPs but I don't think that applies now the audience is party members.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 27, 2019)

The bookies have De Pffefel on an 80% shot and Jeremy Cunt on 20%.


----------



## binka (Jun 27, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Some of the media is still mentioning that Boris is the favourite, he might have been favourite amongst MPs but I don't think that applies now the audience is party members.


He's definitely favourite amongst the membership. It's always been the MPs who hate him and the members who love him


----------



## weltweit (Jun 27, 2019)

Argonia said:


> The bookies have De Pffefel on an 80% shot and Jeremy Cunt on 20%.


Oh, ok .. The one party member that I know said they were looking for top level ministerial experience, which probably favours Hunt. A opinion poll of 1 though I admit.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 27, 2019)

I don't know why anyone gives a toss what either of these two wankers are promising to do if they win since I have absolutely no doubt they will completely forgot every word they said after they actually win


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 27, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> I don't know why anyone gives a toss what either of these two wankers are promising to do if they win since I have absolutely no doubt they will completely forgot every word they said after they actually win



The next PM won't be able to do anything other than Brexit-related stuff anyway - no matter the manner of our leaving.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 27, 2019)

I heard one pundit mention the timetable of events for the EU between now and the Brexit deadline. Effectively they said there would be no opportunity to renegotiate anyhow before the deadline. Does anyone know about this?


----------



## agricola (Jun 27, 2019)

From this week's PB mailout:



> The Telegraph pays him £275,000 a year. The Evening Standard is edited by a fellow Bullingdon boy. The Guardian is too puritanical to get properly stuck into the muck and journalists at the Mail are already being courted for potential comms gigs at No.10 – so it looks like no-one's going to bother asking this question unless we do...
> 
> Pundits have wondered why Boris Johnson and his team seem so keen to avoid addressing the substance of this "lovers' tiff". If anyone could bluster his way through some half-arsed excuse and emerge unscathed, it's him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 27, 2019)

Is that one under an injunction too? Strange timing for this piece in the metro, published 4hrs ago: 

Who is Bip Ling, who is her mum and what are her biggest hits? | Metro News

Hmmm...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 27, 2019)

What's the relevance of this bip ling?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 27, 2019)

That article doesn't load on my iPad- what's all this bip ling about?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 27, 2019)

Argonia said:


> That article doesn't load on my iPad- what's all this bip ling about?


I googled it, first two links spell it out. Won't link.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 27, 2019)

Oh so he's having an affair with her? Fucking hell, no wonder Carrie was so pissed off (allegedly - don't want Urban getting in trouble)


----------



## belboid (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 27, 2019)

"it's being silenced by the government"

*it's been all over the internet all afternoon*


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 27, 2019)

Somebody should call Carrie Symonds pretending to be a tabloid editor and offer her £1 million to sing on the Bip Ling fling.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 27, 2019)

weltweit said:


> I heard one pundit mention the timetable of events for the EU between now and the Brexit deadline. Effectively they said there would be no opportunity to renegotiate anyhow before the deadline. Does anyone know about this?



there isn't time to negotiate anything even if the EU re-opened negotiations. Which they wont - and have repeatedly and explicitly stated this. But the marty members don't wont to hear that. They want "leave on the 31st - Do or Die". 
Id like to think that on oct 31 the brexit unicorns will finally collide with reality - politics for past 12 months all been about avoiding that inevitable crunch - and the bullshitting cowards selling this snake oil get found out. 
But they will do anything to put that crunch off. Even calling a general election that they would very likely lose.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 28, 2019)

Has anyone mentioned Johnson calling  the French 'Turds' & it being censored by the BBC?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 28, 2019)

LRB · James Wood · Diary: These Etonians

eton always wins


----------



## Poi E (Jun 28, 2019)

Not Wood's best. Little mention of the curriculum, but I gather that is incidental to life at Eton.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 28, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Has anyone mentioned Johnson calling  the French 'Turds' & it being censored by the BBC?




Just found this and wondered if here or the BBC is going down the pan was the best place for it. Don't you just love him. 
Leaked memo reveals Boris Johnson called the French 'turds' in comments censored by the BBC


----------



## hash tag (Jun 28, 2019)

Jeremy Hunt wants to expand defence spending. I guess we will really need it if Johnson gets in.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 28, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Just found this and wondered if here or the BBC is going down the pan was the best place for it. Don't you just love him.
> Leaked memo reveals Boris Johnson called the French 'turds' in comments censored by the BBC



That sort of phrase won’t do him any harm with Tory members, or the wider electorate really. ‘Telling it like it is’ ‘not bound by political correctness’ etc.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 28, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> That sort of phrase won’t do him any harm with Tory members, or the wider electorate really. ‘Telling it like it is’ ‘not bound by political correctness’ etc.



yep. totally plays to his target audience.  the timing of this "expose" - and the fact its in the mail - are more than a little suspect.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 28, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Has anyone mentioned Johnson calling  the French 'Turds' & it being censored by the BBC?




To conservative party members, the french _are_ turds.

Of course, so is every other nationality. And the Irish, Scottish, Welsh, Northerners, labour voters, the poor, and so on. All turds. All except for them.

That's why this works for them, it's not even about the French per se, the object of turdification is entirely interchangeable.

It's hateful, that's what matters.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 28, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> yep. totally plays to his target audience.  the timing of this "expose" - and the fact its in the mail - are more than a little suspect.



Isn't Deputy Political Editor for the Mail on Sunday, Harry Cole, the ex of Boris's current girlfriend?


----------



## Libertad (Jun 28, 2019)

Gerry1time said:


> Isn't Deputy Political Editor for the Mail on Sunday, Harry Cole, the ex of Boris's current girlfriend?



I believe so.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 28, 2019)

Cole is basically a brunette Boris anyway. Imagine being a wannabe de Piffle.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 28, 2019)

Boris Johnson shags someone who is a Tory; no surprise there.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 29, 2019)

From that nice young Croydon boy Stormzy, live on BBC last night from Glasto

"His set, which was broadcast live and uncensored on BBC Two, included track Cold, which features the line: "So tell Boris Johnson, ‘Suck your mum!’”

And on Vossi Bop, he raps “F*** the government and f*** Boris" before criticising the failure to get a Brexit deal and keep campaign promises."


----------



## Poi E (Jul 2, 2019)

Johnson speaks truth shocker Boris Johnson: Westminster is 'an England-only parliament'


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 2, 2019)

I am positive that to Johnson and his buddies, me, my wife and our families are still ‘the enemy within’ 
Fuck em.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 5, 2019)

Telegraph doing a big puff piece on their man today. According to the bbc paper review:

_"Mr Johnson is Mr Brexit," the paper says - adding that he deserves a chance to realise his lifelong ambition of liberating Britain from the European Union, and restoring its faith in itself.
_
Lifelong ambition my arse. Didn’t he write two speeches the day before he decided to bat for Brexit? Dishonest bollocks.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 5, 2019)

Telegraph is quite mad these days. Can't see it surviving.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 5, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Telegraph doing a big puff piece on their man today. According to the bbc paper review:
> 
> _"Mr Johnson is Mr Brexit," the paper says - adding that he deserves a chance to realise his lifelong ambition of liberating Britain from the European Union, and restoring its faith in itself.
> _
> Lifelong ambition my arse. Didn’t he write two speeches the day before he decided to bat for Brexit? Dishonest bollocks.



Not surprising though, Editors of all the major newspapers like the executive mates, banking buddies and so on a so forth think we've got car parks for a brains, cars go in cars go out, nothing lives there. Which is far from the truth.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2019)

Jokes about Johnson having limited access to intelligence probably write themselves.

PM tried to restrict Johnson intelligence access


----------



## stavros (Jul 5, 2019)

Greatest at what, precisely?


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 5, 2019)

stavros said:


> View attachment 176422
> 
> Greatest at what, precisely?



It rains quite a lot. We’re good at that, though i think it rains more in other places on average. Still though, rain, isn’t it? Enduring image.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 5, 2019)

What a cunt.


----------



## JudithB (Jul 5, 2019)

Somebody I respect with regards to her politics (she lives in the Disgraced Liam Fox's constituency and is part of the mobalisation to have him replaced in 2021 ish) said she thinks Boris will stop Brexit. She thinks his ego will get the better of him and to ensure his legacy isn't that of the worst Prime Minister the country has ever had or the one to finally break the Conservative party he might stop Brexit.

This has my poor brain in flux. I'd be interested to hear what others think of this theory. 

Boris's ego will stop Brexit?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 5, 2019)

He’s never been a ‘full time politician’. Lying twat.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 5, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> He’s never been a ‘full time politician’. Lying twat.



It's true. He's had very high paying media jobs on the side


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 5, 2019)

Nine Bob Note said:


> It's true. He's had very high paying media jobs on the side



The ‘being a politician’ has generally been the bit on the side. Telegraph pays him about double an MPs salary.


----------



## Supine (Jul 5, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> The ‘being a politician’ has generally been the bit on the side. Telegraph pays him about double an MPs salary.



A lot more that that!


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 6, 2019)

Yeah, cos we all had Norland Nannies

How a Norland nanny saved Boris Johnson’s family and why the royal baby should have one


----------



## Poi E (Jul 6, 2019)

Worth a read concerning the English rulers and their nannies.The Doubter's Companion

This helps explain Boris and his ilk:

"Nannies teach their children that strangers and foreigners are dirty, untrustworthy and lazy.
A nanny does not know how to talk to strangers and foreigners. What she does know is that the world contains three categories: the ideal rich and powerful life-model, the parents and the child. Foreigners are neither of the first two. They must therefore be an inferior sort of child and she treats them as such."


----------



## teqniq (Jul 6, 2019)

The good people of Brizzle strike back.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2019)

MrSki said:


>




Where & when was this? What's the background story?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 6, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Where & when was this? What's the background story?


 
Tory conference, Manchester, 2015.

Think it’s disabled protesters lobbing the plastic balls.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jul 8, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Worth a read concerning the English rulers and their nannies.The Doubter's Companion
> 
> This helps explain Boris and his ilk:
> 
> ...


Amazing! Where did you find that gem?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 8, 2019)

Aren’t a lot of nannies from other countries these days? Must be confusing.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 8, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> Amazing! Where did you find that gem?



In "The Doubter's Companion" by liberal essayist John Ralston Saul.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 8, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Aren’t a lot of nannies from other countries these days? Must be confusing.



Staff and mistresses are allowed to be exotic, you pay them less.

See exhibit A, Mr Farage and his myriad trysts.


----------



## stavros (Jul 8, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Aren’t a lot of nannies from other countries these days? Must be confusing.



From the heart of Transylvania:


----------



## Argonia (Jul 9, 2019)

Another bloody TV debate


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 9, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Another bloody TV debate



Fucks sake why? If we don't get any kind of say in any of this why should we be expected to watch the whole shitshow unfold live in HD? It's sick is what it is. It's an insult on top of an injury.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 9, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Another bloody TV debate


Looks like they’re filming it on the set of Tron 

Hardly a surprise, but Boris is all sound bites and waffle so far


----------



## Argonia (Jul 9, 2019)

My only hope for the debate is that Etchingham calls him Jeremy Cunt


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 9, 2019)

If Etchingham said that she would be calling in for confession and absolution on the way home. She is very highly thought of in the Vatican apparently.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 9, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Fucks sake why? If we don't get any kind of say in any of this why should we be expected to watch the whole shitshow unfold live in HD? It's sick is what it is. It's an insult on top of an injury.



Absolutely!
Nobody outside the membership of the Tory party can have any influence of the outcome of these debates.
It appears to be a preemptive strike in the first round of general election party political broadcasts.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 10, 2019)

Carrie Symonds back in the limelight over the reasons she resigned as a tory official. Expenses scammer Vs taking time off to campaign against John Warboys is the core of it. Whatever the truth of it, HCunts are obviously getting quite personal.

Boris lover in Tory expenses 'abuse' claim: Carrie Symonds forced to quit £80k Tory HQ job over 'poor work' and accused of costing party thousands in improper expenses


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2019)

I was surprised at how vituperative Cunt was towards de Pfefelle last night. Can't see him being in a de Pfefelle Cabinet.


----------



## oryx (Jul 10, 2019)

Looks like Johnson isn't keen to take questions from an audience that isn't composed entirely of Tories.

Next PM Question Time 'unlikely to go ahead'


----------



## kebabking (Jul 10, 2019)

Argonia said:


> I was surprised at how vituperative Cunt was towards de Pfefelle last night. Can't see him being in a de Pfefelle Cabinet.



You can see an opposition in government developing - hostility to Johnson is deep and long standing, there are really big tory hitters who won't work for him and are openly saying they'll fight him in parliament. I won't be surprised if Hunt joins them.

Hunt was always a bit careerist for my taste, but I think his obvious hostility to Johnson is genuine - and I wouldn't fall of my chair if he refused a job under Johnson. He may also take the view that a Johnson government is going to fall apart in perpetual chaos, and that it would be wiser to stay out and return once Johnson has gone.

It's also worth noting the real, tangible loathing for a number of Tory MP's like Hooper and Mercer who've moved well away from their normal tastes of conservatism to cosy up with Johnson. They won't survive him.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 11, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Fucks sake why? If we don't get any kind of say in any of this why should we be expected to watch the whole shitshow unfold live in HD? It's sick is what it is. It's an insult on top of an injury.



This. Fucking stomach churning, the way a non-democratic process is being pushed by the media as some American-style presidential debate. A mawkish mess.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 11, 2019)

Goes without saying I don't give a shit about the dignity of the office or the 'proper' way to act as a politician. Wild eyed shoutiness is pretty much in vague vogue in an era of populist leaders. Same time, Johnson really is showing his immaturity and lack of judgement over the Ambassador thing. UK isn't quite in a place where Trump has dragged America in terms of for us/against us, the Washington swamp etc. When he carries on fucking up and coming out with ill judged gobshitery johnson won't have the same alt-right infrastructure to push his line.  Might find himself a bit isolated in no 10.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Goes without saying I don't give a shit about the dignity of the office or the 'proper' way to act as a politician. Wild eyed shoutiness is pretty much in vague vogue in an era of populist leaders. Same time, Johnson really is showing his immaturity and lack of judgement over the Ambassador thing. UK isn't quite in a place where Trump has dragged America in terms of for us/against us, the Washington swamp etc. When he carries on fucking up and coming out with ill judged gobshitery johnson won't have the same alt-right infrastructure to push his line.  Might find himself a bit isolated in no 10.


you're never alone with a large port, says boris johnson


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2019)

Poi E said:


> This. Fucking stomach churning, the way a non-democratic process is being pushed by the media as some American-style presidential debate. A mawkish mess.


the last prime minister - indeed the only prime minister - to have been assassinated was spencer perceval, in 1812. in the same period four - FOUR! - american presidents have been assassinated: lincoln, garfield, mckinley and kennedy. i wonder when next we'll see a prime minister assassinated.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> the last prime minister - indeed the only prime minister - to have been assassinated was spencer perceval, in 1812. in the same period four - FOUR! - american presidents have been assassinated: lincoln, garfield, mckinley and kennedy. i wonder when next we'll see a prime minister assassinated.


It has been a long time hopefully it's like buses and half a dozen will all arrive at once.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> you're never alone with a large port, says boris johnson



Fnaar


----------



## A380 (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## stavros (Jul 14, 2019)

Ignore. Posted in error.


----------



## vanya (Jul 14, 2019)

All That Is Solid ...: Boris Johnson Meets Andrew Neil



> Who tuned in tonight to watch Andrew Neil grill Jeremy Hunt? Not me. As he's not going to win, there's little point dwelling upon his interview. Tonight then was all about Boris Johnson. Did we learn anything new, or were all our preconceptions reconfirmed?
> 
> We know from decades of suffering this oaf how he elbows his way into the centre of attention, and through a series of _studied_ ruses not only monopolises it but manipulates the situation. As Hunt observed in a rare moment of insight during the ITV debates earlier this week, Boris Johnson will make you smile and while you're laughing you've forgotten how he didn't answer the question. That might work with the less experienced interviewer, or a one shot questioner in a press conference, but in a half hour sit down with the country's fiercest politics inquisitor?
> 
> ...


----------



## brogdale (Jul 14, 2019)

vanya said:


> All That Is Solid ...: Boris Johnson Meets Andrew Neil


Useful review, but that last sentence looks rather over-optimistic.


----------



## stavros (Jul 17, 2019)

C4 have a documentary on tonight looking at Johnson's careers. The previews I've read have said it's not particularly flattering. For want of anything else to do tonight, I shall watch it, in case anything's missing from my library of why he's a cunt.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jul 17, 2019)

On that evidence Boris is likely to take the title from George Canning for shortest ever tenure in the role of PM.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 18, 2019)

His options are either to go out in a blaze of glory in pursuit of a "no deal" that brings the government down (i think it will go to the wire though) - then he can still be a hero to the headbangers and have a lucrative, post PM career as a gobshite. 
Or to do a massive reverse ferret and try and push May's deal through. Which will fail. And he would be humiliated and reviled by everyone
My feeling is that his narcissism and glory hunting will push him towards the first option - but he is certainly unprincipled and duplicitous enough to do the U-turn and try and brazen it out. 
Whatever skills he has (yeah - im drawing a blank here as well) they are not the ones of required  to build coalitions of support, wheeler dealing  and winning people over - i.e. what he would need to succeed where May failed.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> His options are either to go out in a blaze of glory in pursuit of a "no deal" that brings the government down (i think it will go to the wire though) - then he can still be a hero to the headbangers and have a lucrative, post PM career as a gobshite.
> Or to do a massive reverse ferret and try and push May's deal through. Which will fail. And he would be humiliated and reviled by everyone
> My feeling is that his narcissism and glory hunting will push him towards the first option - but he is certainly unprincipled and duplicitous enough to do the U-turn and try and brazen it out.
> Whatever skills he has (yeah - im drawing a blank here as well) they are not the ones of required  to build coalitions of support, wheeler dealing  and winning people over - i.e. what he would need to succeed where May failed.


With plenty of Churchill, Dunkirk, underdog, fight them on the beaches as he goes down.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 18, 2019)

He'll try to push through a reheated May deal. Talk from Johnson camp of going to polls to get a majority is a hint imo.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 18, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> He'll try to push through a reheated May deal. Talk from Johnson camp of going to polls to get a majority is a hint imo.



i cant see them calling an election on that platform - brexit party will fuck them. Plus their own party membership - and half their mps -  will be up in arms. If they call a GE it will be on a "no deal" policy.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 18, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> i cant see them calling an election on that platform - brexit party will fuck them. Plus their own party membership - and half their mps -  will be up in arms. If they call a GE it will be on a "no deal" policy.


No he won't call a GE on that platform. He'll call a GE to try to get the numbers needed to get it through against resistance


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 18, 2019)

Something about kippers


----------



## Celyn (Jul 18, 2019)

I wonder whether it has occurred to him to have someone bump off the Queen and then declare that nothing can be done during some set "period of national mourning" chosen by him.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 18, 2019)

Celyn said:


> I wonder whether it has occurred to him to have someone bump off the Queen and then declare that nothing can be done during some set "period of national mourning" chosen by him.



Don't give him ideas.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 18, 2019)

Hasn't the voting just about closed (result next week)? Johnson can go back to blabbing his random shite again.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 18, 2019)

So parliament has voted today about a no deal .. just hearing the jist on the news. 

It seems to be they want it to be impossible for Boris to evade parliament to push through no deal.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 18, 2019)

weltweit said:


> So parliament has voted today about a no deal .. just hearing the jist on the news.
> 
> It seems to be they want it to be impossible for Boris to evade parliament to push through no deal.


Yep, Johnson has lost his first vote as PM. And he's not even PM yet.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 19, 2019)

Looks to me like Brenda is gonna be called in to adjudicate. I'm sure she'll be thrilled at the prospect of a constitutional crisis just as the grandkids have all been successfully married off to partners of the opposite gender. Spose she still wants those new curtains, though. If only she had shares in Bright House and could pay on the knock.


----------



## phillm (Jul 19, 2019)

Just learnt from a friend of a friend that a few year's back in another role a certain politician had invited a number of social enterprise folk to his town hall lair. for a celebratory shindig. The foaf was a young and attractive woman in her late twenties. After the talk and networking, he made a beeline for her with the chat-up line "That's a nice top. Would you care for a drink afterwards in my office" As they say in Private Eye she made her excuses and left....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 19, 2019)

Good article on BoJo here: https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2019/08/15/boris-johnson-ham-of-fate/


----------



## stavros (Jul 19, 2019)

Celyn said:


> I wonder whether it has occurred to him to have someone bump off the Queen



I'm sure with a quick phone call to Darius Guppy that can be arranged.


----------



## stavros (Jul 19, 2019)

Somewhat late, I caught up on the Andrew Neil interviews this evening. Even the known Tory Brillo looked exasperated by Johnson's bullshittery and phobia of answering the question posed.

He also seems to be selling himself to the public on the line that he's more ethical than Iran's Revolutionary Guard, who I don't recall running for Tory leader. It was a big initial field, mind, so I may have forgotten.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jul 20, 2019)

Guppy, Kippers, what fishy nonsense next?


----------



## Poi E (Jul 20, 2019)

Sardines, like how the fuckers will be packed when we send them down south.


----------



## stavros (Jul 20, 2019)

Cold blooded and scaly, the average Tory is 57.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2019)

Hopefully Johnson won't do anything stupid like giving Priti Patel or Rees Mogg senior roles


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 21, 2019)

Gahhhh

_At the Foreign Office he was heard to muse as to whether Chancellor Angela Merkel had served in East Germany’s Stasi secret police. French president Emmanuel Macron was a “jumped-up Napoleon”. As for Taoiseach Leo Varadkar, “Why isn’t he called Murphy like all the rest of them”._

Boris Johnson on Varadkar: ‘Why isn’t he called Murphy like all the rest of them’


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 21, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Gahhhh
> 
> _At the Foreign Office he was heard to muse as to whether Chancellor Angela Merkel had served in East Germany’s Stasi secret police. French president Emmanuel Macron was a “jumped-up Napoleon”. As for Taoiseach Leo Varadkar, “Why isn’t he called Murphy like all the rest of them”._
> 
> Boris Johnson on Varadkar: ‘Why isn’t he called Murphy like all the rest of them’



That's an interesting read, originally published in Financial Times, cheers for posting.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2019)

Not new news but had not read this before... 

In British PM race, a former Russian arms tycoon wields influence



> For almost a decade, Alexander Temerko, who forged a career at the top of the Russian arms industry and had connections at the highest levels of the Kremlin, has been an influential figure in British politics. He’s one of the Conservative Party’s major donors. He counts Boris Johnson, the frontrunner to be Britain’s next PM, among his friends.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


>




Sly dig at Scotland, dropping in rationing references. Prepping people.


----------



## stavros (Jul 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Hopefully Johnson won't do anything stupid like giving Priti Patel or Rees Mogg senior roles



I reckon Mogg is happy sniping from the sidelines. I wouldn't be surprised if he kisses whichever arses necessary to secure a peerage.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 23, 2019)

So...

1. Thread closes today

2. We get to find out how many (live) members the vermin have

3. killer b wins thread with his predictive powers:


----------



## Poot (Jul 23, 2019)

I feel like we've accidentally ordered a box of human shit from Amazon and today's the day that we find out what flavour it is. 

I mean, we already know what flavour it is. But still.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 23, 2019)

Poot said:


> I feel like we've accidentally ordered a box of human shit from Amazon and today's the day that we find out what flavour it is.
> 
> I mean, we already know what flavour it is. But still.


Would you like your shit sandwich on white or brown bread?


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jul 23, 2019)

On a day so hot it'll feel like Satan himself announced it, another oafish Etonian braggart ideologue rules our lives. Fuck Britain


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> On a day so hot it'll feel like Satan himself announced it, another oafish Etonian braggart ideologue rules our lives. Fuck Britain


oh they will


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 23, 2019)

Would it be too much to ask for a wormhole in time to open up, leaving De Pfeffel in the Coliseum trying to speak Latin to the lions?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> Would it be too much to ask for a wormhole in time to open up, leaving De Pfeffel in the Coliseum trying to speak Latin to the lions?


he will be begging for a wormhole or even an ant's hole as the earth is thrown over him in the grave.


----------



## killer b (Jul 23, 2019)

brogdale said:


> So...
> 
> 1. Thread closes today
> 
> ...


I actually thought Gove might get his ducks in a row this time, but it turned out he had too many enemies.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 23, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> he will be begging for a wormhole or even an ant's hole as the earth is thrown over him in the grave.



Always looking for a hole that one.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jul 23, 2019)

killer b said:


> I actually thought Gove might get his ducks in a row this time, but it turned out he had too many enemies.


and yet Johnson doesn't!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 23, 2019)

Not if he wins, no.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 23, 2019)

Prefigurative politics; christ this sounds so shite...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 23, 2019)

It sounds like hell, but I'll end-up watching it.


----------



## Smangus (Jul 23, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Not if he wins, no.



He'll win because the Tory membership love him. They love him because he says what they all think, racist, mendacious and self serving. But they'll never say it themselves.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 23, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> It sounds like hell, but I'll end-up watching it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Prefigurative politics; christ this sounds so shite...
> 
> View attachment 178335


bucket up would be more appropriate, with the emetic running order


----------



## brogdale (Jul 23, 2019)

When you've never heard of the latest vermin minister to resign.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 23, 2019)

Any guesses about their total electorate voting? Come on, we've got 20 mins left to fill!

Would be funny if the total fell below 100k


----------



## treelover (Jul 23, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Gahhhh
> 
> _At the Foreign Office he was heard to muse as to whether Chancellor Angela Merkel had served in East Germany’s Stasi secret police. French president Emmanuel Macron was a “jumped-up Napoleon”. As for Taoiseach Leo Varadkar, “Why isn’t he called Murphy like all the rest of them”._
> 
> Boris Johnson on Varadkar: ‘Why isn’t he called Murphy like all the rest of them’



Wow!


----------



## treelover (Jul 23, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> It sounds like hell, but I'll end-up watching it.



Politics Live the Guardian, no moving images


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 23, 2019)

treelover said:


> Wow!



Indeed. Not a fan of any of the named but still


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

who is this plonker?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (Jul 23, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 178342


Johnson's minister for fashion and tonsorial artistry?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 23, 2019)

Behind schedule; hope it's nothing trivial


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 23, 2019)

Me: So a middle aged privately educated white bloke with a history of failure and scandal has won
Mrs SI: Why, who won?
Me: Hasn't been announced yet
Mrs SI: Eyyyyyyy
Me: Eyyyyyy


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 23, 2019)

They are running late, they probably put Grayling in charge of organising it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 23, 2019)

2 minute warning, so very soon now.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 23, 2019)

How many people do we need to be handed over to for fucks sake.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 23, 2019)

Everyone wants a bit of the glory


----------



## elbows (Jul 23, 2019)

Even Johnsons clapping winds me up.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 23, 2019)

"Can we be kinder to the next prime minister than we have been to the current prime minister?"

Nope.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 23, 2019)

It's a tie!

They're going to have a Super Over


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 23, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> who is this plonker?
> View attachment 178341


I'm pretty sure this is the Margaret Thatcher fanboy on First Dates recently


----------



## existentialist (Jul 23, 2019)

I'm not watching a live feed or anything, but it still seems like they're milking this. It's not the fucking Oscars!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 23, 2019)

Yep, it's Johnson.

92153 - 46656


----------



## existentialist (Jul 23, 2019)

It's almost like they don't want to admit what the outcome actually is... 

"And the winner is....NIGEL FARAGE!"


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

there you have it


----------



## existentialist (Jul 23, 2019)

And there we have it. BJ.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 23, 2019)

A dark day


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

let the abuse begin


----------



## spirals (Jul 23, 2019)

Boris won


----------



## souljacker (Jul 23, 2019)

Oh dear


----------



## teuchter (Jul 23, 2019)

He said "good morning" at 12.06pm.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 23, 2019)

#comeonqueen


----------



## brogdale (Jul 23, 2019)

139318 votes cast.


----------



## Lorca (Jul 23, 2019)

ah well, at least it's not hunt


----------



## hash tag (Jul 23, 2019)

Bastard. A toy is a Tory I suppose.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 23, 2019)

elbows said:


> Even Johnsons clapping winds me up.


ikr - what is it about the powerful that renders them incapable of performing the most simple actions?


----------



## chilango (Jul 23, 2019)

Bring it on posh boy.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 23, 2019)

Look on the bright side, there's a better than even chance the tories just voted for their own extinction.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 23, 2019)

spirals said:


> Boris won



Hunt lost


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 23, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> ikr - what is it about the powerful that renders them incapable of performing the most simple actions?


Having everything done for them means they never learn how to do anything


----------



## Mr Moose (Jul 23, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> let the abuse begin



Yur a penus m8


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 23, 2019)

When I voted Johnson in the urban poll above, I did actually think somehow it would be him, but it still felt like I was voting for the comedy option.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 23, 2019)

Lasted 15 seconds; I take everyone else has already turned it off?


----------



## elbows (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 23, 2019)

So 2 out of 3 went johnson then. 66% cunts. Well actually 100% cunts.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 23, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> When I voted Johnson in the urban poll above, I did actually think somehow it would be him, but it still felt like I was voting for the comedy option.


That's what he wants you to think.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 23, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> When I voted Johnson in the urban poll above, I did actually think somehow it would be him, but it still felt like I was voting for the comedy option.


That's what the Tories just did


----------



## brogdale (Jul 23, 2019)

87% turnout suggests that around 13% of their claimed 'membership' are actually dead.


----------



## Gaia (Jul 23, 2019)

RIP Great Britain.  My father will be ecstatic. Cunt.  

RIP satire. As Chris Addison once tweeted "_The Thick of It_ was NOT a series of training films"


----------



## Cid (Jul 23, 2019)

This ‘Boris won <sad face>, oh no etc’ is a bit odd. I mean the alternative was Cunt.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 23, 2019)

from one cunt to another


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 23, 2019)

Gaia said:


> RIP Great Britain.  My father will be ecstatic. Cunt.
> 
> RIP satire. As Chris Addison once tweeted "_The Thick of It_ was NOT a series of training films"


Ironic as much like his character he's a snivelling blairite prick


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 23, 2019)

His speech was amusing. Many tub thumping moments (including “we will unite the country!”) met with absolute silence in the hall and then he mentioned defeating Corbyn and they all jumped up like they‘d had an electric suppository installed.

Seems nothing gets these people excited except the prospect of thwarting the limitless evil which would be a Corbyn govt.


----------



## treelover (Jul 23, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> who is this plonker?
> View attachment 178341



watch members coming out of the QE2 centre, really really representative of the UK?


----------



## spirals (Jul 23, 2019)

Let's face it, it was going to be *sad face* no matter who won


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 23, 2019)

Next people will be saying the last thousand people leading the country aren't representative of the country


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 23, 2019)

Bring back that nice Tony Wossnane


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

treelover said:


> watch members coming out of the QE2 centre, really really representative of the UK?


I don't know what point you thinking you're making here


----------



## elbows (Jul 23, 2019)

brogdale said:


> 87% turnout suggests that around 13% of their claimed 'membership' are actually dead.



Well there was all that shit about some members receiving more than one ballot paper, due to reasons such as being registered in more than one area.

Still a nice decline over time - back in 2001 Ian Duncan Smith got almost the same number of votes as the entire number of eligible voters this time around, and back then his number was 60.7% of those that voted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

Mr Moose said:


> Yur a penus m8


An indictment of the last 40 years of education policy


----------



## treelover (Jul 23, 2019)

So, he won his schooldays bet with Cameron.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 23, 2019)

Hey BBC, any chance we'll get to hear from someone who hasn't got their mouth full of Boris Johnson's balls?


----------



## Argonia (Jul 23, 2019)

penus?  peanuts?


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 23, 2019)

Cid said:


> This ‘Boris won <sad face>, oh no etc’ is a bit odd. I mean the alternative was Cunt.



Cunt won. Cunt beat cunt.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 23, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Hey BBC, any chance we'll get to hear from someone who hasn't got their mouth full of Boris Johnson's balls?



David Gauke has just resigned at MoJ. Another one who refuses to serve the beast...


----------



## Lorca (Jul 23, 2019)

these honourable resignations - wouldn't they all have been fired today anyway


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 23, 2019)

Lol fuck off James Cleverly.


----------



## elbows (Jul 23, 2019)

Lorca said:


> these honourable resignations - wouldn't they all have been fired today anyway



Tomorrow, since I dont think he is PM till tomorrow.

Impact of these resignations has been somewhat reduced by the fact they were badly kept secrets that the press had already gone on about.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 23, 2019)

All the resignations will give him more power. All the people that will serve under him will be yes people, totally kowtowing to his whims. There is every chance he will duck up quickly, leading to a quicker general election. I feel tourettes coming on.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 23, 2019)

We're all fucked.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 23, 2019)

We always were


----------



## Argonia (Jul 23, 2019)

How long was George Canning? 119 days or something?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 23, 2019)

The resignations are only to make a point, they would be gone soon enough.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 23, 2019)

chilango said:


> Bring it on posh boy.



This. Who's afraid of Boris Johnson? Lets have the fucker.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> The resignations are only to make a point, they would be gone soon enough.


why can't johnson resign to make a point?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 23, 2019)

Boris Johnson is going to win.
Definitely, and you can quote me on that.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 23, 2019)

8ball said:


> Boris Johnson is going to win.
> Definitely, and you can quote me on that.


He really isn't.


----------



## chilango (Jul 23, 2019)

8ball said:


> Boris Johnson is going to win.
> Definitely, and you can quote me on that.



He won the moment he was born. His life has just been coasting on his birthright.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

8ball said:


> Boris Johnson is going to whine.
> Definitely, and you can quote me on that.


c4u


----------



## elbows (Jul 23, 2019)

The jokes on Johnson anyway.

In the days leading up to this moment, it was decided in a COBRA meeting that the PM has a vital new role to play in the affairs of the kingdom. They are to spend at least 8 hours a day acting as a buoy in the straight of Hormuz.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 23, 2019)

chilango said:


> He won the moment he was born. His life has just been coasting on his birthright.


This more than anything is what annoys me. It's fallen into his lap, and he's now PM because he's owed it, and it's for himself, not the country.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 23, 2019)

S☼I said:


> This more than anything is what annoys me. It's fallen into his lap, and he's now PM because he's owed it, and it's for himself, not the country.




Apart from the last bit, none of that is true.

He's about to be PM because he's spent the last 30 years working quite hard at peddling a relentless lie and establishing a personality cult.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 23, 2019)

As an indication of how fast politics moves now, it was only at last Tory conference that keeping Johnson on message and away from anything important was a running joke from the podium. Now the dickhead has the keys. What a fucking mess.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## andysays (Jul 23, 2019)

hash tag said:


> All the resignations will give him more power. All the people that will serve under him will be yes people, totally kowtowing to his whims. There is every chance he will duck up quickly, leading to a quicker general election. I feel tourettes coming on.


You appear not to be aware of the long standing tradition that every PM gets to choose who is in their cabinet.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 23, 2019)

I believe that both Trump and Boris were conceived through some kind of satanic ritual and are both some kind of emanation of the anti christ, it's why they are so similar. 

That's the only explanation I can deal with right now.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 23, 2019)

andysays said:


> You appear not to be aware of the long standing tradition that every PM gets to choose who is in their cabinet.



To be fair neither May or Corbyn have had many to choose from and neither will Johnson.


----------

